# Ποντοπόρος - Οceangoing > Έλληνες Ναυτικοί >  Γυναίκες στο Ναυτικό Επάγγελμα

## efouskayak

Κάποτε ο ρόλος της γυναίκας στην ναυτιλία ήταν μόνο ως σύζυγος κάποιου ναυτικού. 

Τώρα έχουν μπει μέσα στα γραφεία και με μεγάλη επιτυχία στις περισσότερες περιπτώσεις... 

Ρωτάω εσάς που έχετε κάνει ταξίδι ... πώς θα ήταν ένα βαπόρι που το πλήρωμα θα απαρτιζόταν μόνο από γυναίκες... (δεν λεω μικτό για ευνόητους λόγους)... θα μπορούσε ποτέ να γίνει κάτι τέτοιο. :?:

----------


## triad

ΚΑΛΗΜΕΡΑ. ΚΑΤΑ ΤΗ ΓΝΩΜΗ ΜΟΥ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΠΟΛΥ ΔΥΣΚΟΛΟ ΝΑ ΓΙΝΕΙ ΚΑΤΙ ΤΕΤΟΙΟ, ΟΧΙ ΑΠΟ ΘΕΜΑ ΙΚΑΝΟΤΗΤΩΝ Η ΔΥΣΚΟΛΙΑΣ ΤΟΥ ΕΠΑΓΓΕΛΜΑΤΟΣ, ΑΛΛΑ ΕΠΕΙΔΗ ΟΙ ΓΥΝΑΙΚΕΣ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΠΟΛΥ ΑΝΤΑΓΩΝΙΣΤΙΚΕΣ ΜΕΤΑΞΥ ΤΟΥΣ. ΕΙΝΑΙ ΠΟΛΥ ΔΥΣΚΟΛΟ ΝΑ ΣΧΗΜΑΤΙΣΤΕΙ ΟΜΑΔΑ ΕΞ'ΟΛΟΚΛΗΡΟΥ ΑΠΟ ΓΥΝΑΙΚΕΣ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ ΜΙΑ ΑΡΜΟΝΙΚΗ ΣΥΝΕΡΓΑΣΙΑ

----------


## Tatyanna

Kαλημερα!!!

Στη ναυτιλια πλεον συναντας γυναικες σε όλους τους τομεις και η δουλεια τους δεν εχει τιποτα να ζηλεψει απο αυτη των αντρων. Οσο αφορα ομως το καραβι εκει ειναι πιο δυσκολα τα πραγματα...οχι οτι δεν θα μπορουσε να ανταπεξελθει απλα στη ζωη μιας γυναικας υπαρχουν και αλλες προτεραιοτητες περα της δουλειας που δεν συνανταμε στη ζωη του αντρα.

----------


## efouskayak

> ΚΑΛΗΜΕΡΑ. ΚΑΤΑ ΤΗ ΓΝΩΜΗ ΜΟΥ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΠΟΛΥ ΔΥΣΚΟΛΟ ΝΑ ΓΙΝΕΙ ΚΑΤΙ ΤΕΤΟΙΟ, ΟΧΙ ΑΠΟ ΘΕΜΑ ΙΚΑΝΟΤΗΤΩΝ Η ΔΥΣΚΟΛΙΑΣ ΤΟΥ ΕΠΑΓΓΕΛΜΑΤΟΣ, ΑΛΛΑ ΕΠΕΙΔΗ ΟΙ ΓΥΝΑΙΚΕΣ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΠΟΛΥ ΑΝΤΑΓΩΝΙΣΤΙΚΕΣ ΜΕΤΑΞΥ ΤΟΥΣ. ΕΙΝΑΙ ΠΟΛΥ ΔΥΣΚΟΛΟ ΝΑ ΣΧΗΜΑΤΙΣΤΕΙ ΟΜΑΔΑ ΕΞ'ΟΛΟΚΛΗΡΟΥ ΑΠΟ ΓΥΝΑΙΚΕΣ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ ΜΙΑ ΑΡΜΟΝΙΚΗ ΣΥΝΕΡΓΑΣΙΑ


Συμφωνώ για την ιδιοσυγκρασία των γυναικών και εκεί ακριβώς ήθελα να εστιάσω με το θέμα αυτό.

Ομως έχουν οι άντρες αρμονική συνεργασία :?:  Πραγματικά  :?:

----------


## efouskayak

> Kαλημερα!!!
> 
> Στη ναυτιλια πλεον συναντας γυναικες σε όλους τους τομεις και η δουλεια τους δεν εχει τιποτα να ζηλεψει απο αυτη των αντρων. Οσο αφορα ομως το καραβι εκει ειναι πιο δυσκολα τα πραγματα...οχι οτι δεν θα μπορουσε να ανταπεξελθει απλα στη ζωη μιας γυναικας υπαρχουν και αλλες προτεραιοτητες περα της δουλειας που δεν συνανταμε στη ζωη του αντρα.


Πολύ σωστό όμως πλέον υπάρχει μια μεγάλη μερίδα γυναικών που δεν έχουν σαν προτεραιότητα την οικογένεια αν αυτό εννοείς αγαπητή Tatyanna αυτές θα μπορούσαν  :?:

----------


## Morgan

αν μιλησω για δ/ξ σαν αξιωματικοι πιστευω οτι δεν θα ειχαν μεγαλο προβλημα να αναποκριθουν στις απαιτησεις.
Αλλωστε υπαχουν ηδη σε μερικες εταιρειες και ειναι ικανοτατες.
Βεβαια δεν νομιζω οτι θα μπορουσαν να επιβληθουν αν ηταν ολοι οι αξιωματικοι γυναικες σε τετοια πλοια.
Σαν πληρωμα , δεν ειναι δυνατον λογω της φυσης της εργασιας που απαιτει σωματικη δυναμη , που δεν υπαρχει στις γυναικες αλλα και που δεν θα τους ταιριαζε.
Δηλαδη να βλεπεις τωρα λοστρομο γυναικα να φουνταρει την αγκυρα πλωρα και διπλα 5 ναυτες Φιλιπινους, ειναι λιγο περιεργο.

Στα κρουαζιεροπλοια νομιζω πως τα πραγματα ειναι πιο απλα

----------


## triad

ΔΕ ΝΟΜΙΖΩ ΟΤΙ Η ΣΥΝΕΡΓΑΣΙΑ ΜΕΤΑΞΥ ΑΝΤΡΩΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΠΑΝΤΑ ΑΝΕΦΕΛΗ, ΑΛΛΑ ΚΑΤΑΦΕΡΝΟΥΝ ΝΑ  ΤΑ ΒΡΙΣΚΟΥΝ. ΒΕΒΑΙΑ, ΣΕ ΑΥΤΟ ΒΟΗΘΑ ΟΤΙ ΑΡΚΕΤΕΣ ΦΟΡΕΣ ΟΙ ΑΝΤΡΕΣ ΣΕ ΚΑΠΟΙΑ ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΑ ΔΕ ΔΙΝΟΥΝ ΣΗΜΑΣΙΑ, ΕΝΩ Η ΓΥΝΑΙΚΑ ΘΑ ΕΚΑΝΕ ΑΝΑΛΥΣΕΙΣ ΕΠΙ ΑΝΑΛΥΣΕΩΝ.ΒΕΒΑΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΟΙ ΑΝΤΡΕΣ ΕΧΟΥΝ ΑΥΤΑ ΠΟΥ ΛΕΜΕ"ΠΙΣΩΠΛΑΤΑ ΜΑΧΑΙΡΩΜΑΤΑ". ΓΕΝΙΚΟΤΕΡΑ ΓΙΑ ΤΗ ΣΥΜΠΕΡΙΦΟΡΑ ΤΟΥΣ ΣΤΟ ΠΛΟΙΟ-ΑΠΟ ΠΡΟΣΩΠΙΚΗ ΜΟΥ ΕΜΠΕΙΡΙΑ, ΕΝΑ ΕΧΩ ΝΑ ΠΩ:ΠΟΛΥ ΚΟΥΤΣΟΜΠΟΛΙΟ ΒΡΕ ΠΑΙΔΙ ΜΟΥ.ΔΕΝ ΠΡΟΛΑΒΑΙΝΕ ΝΑ ΓΙΝΕΙ ΚΑΤΙ ΣΤΗΝ ΠΛΩΡΗ ΚΑΙ ΤΟ ΜΑΘΑΙΝΕ Η ΠΡΥΜΝΗ, ΝΑ ΜΗ ΣΟΥ ΠΩ ΚΑΙ Η ΕΤΑΙΡΕΙΑ.

----------


## Morgan

ειναι δυνατον να μην υπαρχει κουτσομπολιο σε εναν τοσο περιορισμενο χωρο, που βλεπεις τις ιδιες φατσουλες τοσους μηνες, και που δεν εχεις κατι "νεο" να ασχοληθεις???
εδω υπαρχει κουτσομπολιο στο πανεπιστημιο με 2000 φοιτητες

----------


## efouskayak

> Δηλαδη να βλεπεις τωρα λοστρομο γυναικα να φουνταρει την αγκυρα πλωρα και διπλα 5 ναυτες Φιλιπινους, ειναι λιγο περιεργο.
> 
> Στα κρουαζιεροπλοια νομιζω πως τα πραγματα ειναι πιο απλα


Δηλαδή να προτιμήσω κρουαζιερόπλοιο  :?: χαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχα  :lol:  :lol:  :lol:

----------


## efouskayak

Καλά και ο μύθος ότι το κουτσομπολιό είναι γυναικείο χαρακτηριστικό έχει καταρριφθεί προ πολλού... μια χαρά τα καταφέρνουν και οι άντρες  :wink: .

----------


## Morgan

> Καλά και ο μύθος ότι το κουτσομπολιό είναι γυναικείο χαρακτηριστικό έχει καταρριφθεί προ πολλού... μια χαρά τα καταφέρνουν και οι άντρες  :wink: .


συμφωνω αλλα τα βαπορια ειναι ιδιαιτερη περιπτωση.
θυμασαι την εταιρεια που εργαζοσουν?

----------


## efouskayak

Φυσικά θυμάμαι... ξεχνιέται  :wink:

----------


## Tatyanna

> Καλά και ο μύθος ότι το κουτσομπολιό είναι γυναικείο χαρακτηριστικό έχει καταρριφθεί προ πολλού... μια χαρά τα καταφέρνουν και οι άντρες  :wink: .


Συμφωνώ απόλυτα....εχουν γινει καλύτεροι και απο τις γυναικες στο τομέα αυτο...χιχι

----------


## Tatyanna

> Πολύ σωστό όμως πλέον υπάρχει μια μεγάλη μερίδα γυναικών που δεν έχουν σαν προτεραιότητα την οικογένεια αν αυτό εννοείς αγαπητή Tatyanna αυτές θα μπορούσαν  :?:


Πιστεύω οτι θα μπορουσαν μια χαρα.Αλλωστε αυτος ειναι και ο λογος που ολοι προτιμουν τους αντρες...γιατι δεν επηρεαζει ο γαμος τους τη δουλεια τους. Οσο για το κουτσομπολιο ή το ειδος επικοινωνιας σε ενα πλοιο...ειναι θεμα χαρακτήρα.Και αντρες που ειναι παλι μπορει να εχουν προβληματα επικοινωνιας και συνεργασιας. Ειναι για μενα καθαρα θεμα χαρακτήρα.

----------


## Asterias

Πολύ ενδιαφέρον θέμα!!!

Θα απαντούσα αρκετά θετικά στο ότι θα μπορούσαν οι γυναίκες να ανταποκριθούν άριστα σε πολλές θέσεις μέσα σε ένα καράβι.

Το πρόβλημα όπως μπορώ εγώ να το δώ είναι ότι η Ελληνική κοινωνία (κ εγώ μαζί της αρκετές φορές) όντας τα μάλλα γραφική και λίγες φορές παραδοσιακή, δεν έχει το κατάλληλο φόντο στο να δεί κάποια πράγματα λίγο διαφορετικά, σαν Έλληνες καλώς ή κακώς δύσκολα δεχόμαστε την αλλαγή σε αρκετά ζητήματα, όπως το παραπάνω.

Πιστεύω, χωρίς να είμαι απόλυτος, πως όσες μεγάλες κινήσεις έχουν γίνει και αφορούν την εισροή του γυναικείου φύλου σε διάφορους θεσμούς της πατρίδας μας έχουν γίνει χωρίς μεγάλο θάρρος και χωρίς το 100% να είναι Ελληνική πρωτοβουλία με την έννοια της αντιγραφής από το εξωτερικό.

----------


## vassokaperoni

Καλημέρα....ενδιαφέρον το θέμα που "τέθηκε επί τάπητος" και σηκώνει κουβέντα.
Η προσωπική μου γνώμη επί του θέματος είναι ότι κανείς δε μπορεί να αποκλειστεί από μία δραστηριότητα/επάγγελμα λόγω φύλου μόνο.
Συγκεκριμένα θεωρώ ότι πολλές γυναίκες θα τα κατάφερναν περίφημα επί του πλοίου...έχει να κάνει καθαρά με προσωπικές ικανότητες και χαρακτήρα.
Το ιδανικό θα ήταν η σύνθεση να είναι "μεικτή", δεν νομίζω ότι πρέπει να μιλάμε αποκλειστικά για σύνθεση που αποτελείται μόνο από άντρες ή μόνο από γυναίκες...

Το σημαντικό anyway είναι να αλλάξει η νοοτροπία που επικρατεί στην Ελλάδα και να έχουμε και οι γυναίκες που έχουμε επιλέξει την Ναυτιλία (είτε σαν αξιωματικοί είτε σαν στελέχη σε διάφορα γραφεία) την ευκαιρία να συνεισφέρουμε (πάντοτε υπό την προϋπόθεση ότι έχουμε και την διάθεση και τις ουσιαστικές ικανότητες φυσικά).

----------


## Morgan

> Το ιδανικό θα ήταν η σύνθεση να είναι "μεικτή"  ...
> 
> Το σημαντικό anyway είναι να αλλάξει η νοοτροπία που επικρατεί στην Ελλάδα και να έχουμε και οι γυναίκες που έχουμε επιλέξει την Ναυτιλία (είτε σαν αξιωματικοί είτε σαν στελέχη σε διάφορα γραφεία) την ευκαιρία να συνεισφέρουμε (πάντοτε υπό την προϋπόθεση ότι έχουμε και την διάθεση και τις ουσιαστικές ικανότητες φυσικά).


Καλησπερα Βασω.
Αν εξαιρεσω τα ποσταλια δεν βρισκω εφαρμογη σε μεικτα πληρωματα δυστυχως... :cry: 

Γυναικες εργαζονται παντως σε μεγαλο ποσοστο και σε ναυτιλιακα αλλα και σε "παρα"-ναυτιλιακα γραφεια, δεν ειναι ετσι?
Αυτο με τις ικανοτητες σηκωνει συζητηση καθως πολλες συναδελφοι, θεωρουν οτι αποκλειονται απο την εργασια μονο λογω φυλου.

----------


## vassokaperoni

Γεια σου Χρήστο
Πιστεύω πως οποιαδήποτε συνάδελφος ξεκινήσει θεωρώντας ότι η γυναικεία της υπόσταση θα σταθεί εμπόδιο να κάνει κάτι περισσότερο, μάλλον κάπου θα "κολήσει" στην πορεία...
Σίγουρα υπάρχουν πολλές δυσκολίες και όντως κάποιες φορές πρέπει να προσπαθήσεις διπλά και να δουλέψεις πολύ έτσι ώστε να αποδείξεις ότι μπορείς να αναλάβεις υπεύθυνες θέσεις (μιλάω σαν γυναίκα).
Από κει και πέρα, όντας μέσα στην ναυτιλία "το παλεύεις" και μακροπρόθεσμα ο καθένας δείχνει τί αξίζει (τί λές???).
Τώρα "μισογύνηδες" υπάρχουν παντού, εγώ από την προσωπική μου εμπειρία πρέπει να πω, πως δεν είναι και πάρα πολλοί, αντιθέτως, η συνεργασία με ανθρώπους στις ναυτιλιακές εταιρείες είναι σε γενικές γραμμές άριστη, τόσο στην Ελλάδα όσο και στο εξωτερικό.
Αυτό που είναι δύσκολο είναι να δοθεί η ευκαιρία για κάτι καλύτερο..αυτό είναι που παλεύουμε να καταφέρουμε!!!


Θα τα πούμε την Παρασκευή το βράδυ??? (Remember Forum Pireas 2005, Friday 17th June GAC table, you are invited already  :wink:  )

----------


## k_chris

APLWS 8ELW NA METEFERW TH GNWMH ENOS AN8RWPOU GIA NA THN SKEFTOUME.....
(DEN TO PISTEYW EXEI OMWS ENDIAFERON)

<< OI GYNAIKES DEN EXOUN KALH ANTILHPSH XWROY KAI XRONOY GI AYTO KAI SE EPAGGELMATA OPWS PILOTOI, PLOIARXOI, ARXIEKTWNES, POLITIKOI MHX BRISKEIS PARA POLOYS ANDRES...
*OMWS* EXOUN FOVERH DYNATOTHTA NA SYNDIAZOUN PRAGMATA (OI ANDRES SYNH8WS OTAN PARKAROUN XAMHLWNOUN TH MOUSIKH, OI GYNAIKES OXI) 
KAI NA MHN APOSPOYNTAI APO TO STOXO TOYS, GI AYTO KATALAMBANOUN HGETIKES 8ESEIS SE POLLES EPIXHRHSEIS...>>

FOR YOUR INFO DEN HTAN KA8OLOY MISOGUNHS...


PANTWS APO ENA SYNADELFO POY EIXE AN8YPOLPOIARXO GYNAIKA SE GKAZADIKO MOY PE PWS TH SEVONTOUSAN KAI THN PROSEXANE PIO POLY AP OLOYS OMWS HTAN DYSKOLA GIATI DEN EIXE PAREA AS POUME NA PAEI MIA VOLTA STO LIMANI,,,


PANTWS KATA TH GNWMH MOY TA MIKTA PLHRWMATA STA TANKER DEN MPOROUN NA APODOSOUN OSO PREPEI GIATI ALLO NA BLEPEIS MIA XOUFTA MH XTYPHSEI STO AMPARI KAI ALLO NA ANEBWKATEBAINEIS TO PUMP ROOM KAI NA TREXEIS NA ELEGXEIS VALVES KTL (EIDIKA STIS DYSKOLES MERES)

ELPIZW NA MH STENAXWRW KAPOION/A

----------


## Morgan

> ΠΑΡΑΒΛΕΠΩ ΤΟΥΣ ΓΕΛΩΤΕΣ ΚΑΙ ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΓΙΑ ΤΗΝ ΠΛΗΡΟΦΟΡΙΑ.ΒΕΒΑΙΑ ΘΑ ΗΘΕΛΑ ΠΙΟ ΣΥΓΚΕΚΡΙΜΕΝΕΣ ΠΛΗΡΟΦΟΡΙΕΣ:ΓΙΑ ΤΙΣ ΓΥΝΑΙΚΕΣ ΤΙ ΓΙΝΕΤΑΙ?ΜΟΥ ΛΕΝΕ ΜΟΝΟ ΛΟΓΙΣΤΗΡΙΟ ΚΑΙ CLAIMS.ΒΕΒΑΙΑ ΔΕΝ ΑΝΑΦΕΡΟΜΑΙ ΣΕ OPERATIONS, ΕΙΝΑΙ ΕΙΔΙΚΗ ΚΑΤΗΓΟΡΙΑ.ΑΛΛΑ ΓΕΝΙΚΟΤΕΡΑ ΜΟΥ ΤΑ ΛΕΝΕ ΛΙΓΟ ΜΑΥΡΑ.ΚΑΙ ΜΕ ΑΠΟΦΟΙΤΕΣ ΠΟΥ ΜΙΛΑΩ ΑΠΟ ΤΗΝ ΕΡΕΥΝΑ ΑΠΟΦΟΙΤΩΝ, ΤΑ ΙΔΙΑ.
> Υ.Γ.ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΠΑΡΑ ΠΟΛΥ ΠΟΥ ΔΕΝ ΑΛΛΑΞΑΜΕ ΓΕΙΤΟΝΙΑ...


Καλημέρα!!!

Σχετικα με τις γυναίκες που ρωτας και κρινοτας πάντα απο οσα ξερω απο την εταιρεια μου και αλλες που δουλεύουν φιλες....τις συναντάς σε όλους τους τομεις. bunkers/operation/claims/accounts/crew/spares/supply....και δεν μιλάω για δουλεια γραμματειακης υποστήριξης. Μονο στο chartering δεν εχω συναντήσει γυναίκα και υποθέτω οτι είναι θέμα πολλών ωρών εργασίας.

Tatyanna

----------


## efouskayak

<< OI GYNAIKES DEN EXOUN KALH ANTILHPSH XWROY KAI XRONOY GI AYTO KAI SE EPAGGELMATA OPWS PILOTOI, PLOIARXOI, ARXIEKTWNES, POLITIKOI MHX BRISKEIS PARA POLOYS ANDRES... 
OMWS EXOUN FOVERH DYNATOTHTA NA SYNDIAZOUN PRAGMATA (OI ANDRES SYNH8WS OTAN PARKAROUN XAMHLWNOUN TH MOUSIKH, OI GYNAIKES OXI) 
KAI NA MHN APOSPOYNTAI APO TO STOXO TOYS, GI AYTO KATALAMBANOUN HGETIKES 8ESEIS SE POLLES EPIXHRHSEIS...>> 

Νομίζω οτι είναι εντελώς άστοχο... το οτι δεν βρίσκεις πολλές γυναίκες είναι θέμα χρόνου γιατί αυτά τα επαγγέλματα ήταν κλειστά.

Τώρα που σιγά σιγά ''ανοίγουν'' θα κατακληστούν ήδη στο επάγγελμα των πιλότων στο εξωτερικό μιλάμε για ένα ποσοστό 30%.

Το παράδειγμα με το παρκάρισμα νομίζω οτι είναι αστείο.

Πιστεύω στην ικανότητα του ανθρώπου και όχι του φύλου του...  :roll:

----------


## Morgan

_Τatyanna...._

Στο γραφειο Chartering που διατηρει η εταιρεια μας στην Αμερικη , και οι 3 ανθρωποι που βρισκονται εκει ειναι γυναικες.
Αρα και εκει υπαρχει θεση...
Με λιγα λογια σχεδον παντου!
Για το operations και οχι γραμματειακη θεση, (μιλαω παντα για ship management Company και οχι πχ πρακτορειο ή κατι αλλο), δεν εχω δει ποτε γυναικα. Eκτος αν μιλας για marine department.
Γυναικα Designated person ashore oμως εχω γνωρισει.

----------


## Morgan

> Γεια σου Χρήστο
> Πιστεύω πως οποιαδήποτε συνάδελφος ξεκινήσει θεωρώντας ότι η γυναικεία της υπόσταση θα σταθεί εμπόδιο να κάνει κάτι περισσότερο, μάλλον κάπου θα "κολήσει" στην πορεία...
> Σίγουρα υπάρχουν πολλές δυσκολίες και όντως κάποιες φορές πρέπει να προσπαθήσεις διπλά και να δουλέψεις πολύ έτσι ώστε να αποδείξεις ότι μπορείς να αναλάβεις υπεύθυνες θέσεις (μιλάω σαν γυναίκα).
> Από κει και πέρα, όντας μέσα στην ναυτιλία "το παλεύεις" και μακροπρόθεσμα ο καθένας δείχνει τί αξίζει (τί λές???).
> Τώρα "μισογύνηδες" υπάρχουν παντού, εγώ από την προσωπική μου εμπειρία πρέπει να πω, πως δεν είναι και πάρα πολλοί, αντιθέτως, η συνεργασία με ανθρώπους στις ναυτιλιακές εταιρείες είναι σε γενικές γραμμές άριστη, τόσο στην Ελλάδα όσο και στο εξωτερικό.
> Αυτό που είναι δύσκολο είναι να δοθεί η ευκαιρία για κάτι καλύτερο..αυτό είναι που παλεύουμε να καταφέρουμε!!!
> 
> 
> Θα τα πούμε την Παρασκευή το βράδυ??? (Remember Forum Pireas 2005, Friday 17th June GAC table, you are invited already  :wink:  )


για την α. παραγραφο συμφωνω σε ολα Βασω.
Μα*αμες βρισκεις παντου, ειτε αντρας εισαι ειτε γυναικα, και κομπλεξικοι υπαρχουν και ολα τα καλα...
Οταν δωθει η ευκαιρια, στο χερι μας ειναι παντως (αντρες-γυναικες) να την εκμεταλλευτουμε.

για την Παρασκευη, μαλλον θα βρισκομαι εκτος Αθηνας λογω γαμου (οχι δεν παντρευομαι!!!) . Παρε τα παλικαρια μας να τα κουνησεις λιγακι γιατι τους βλεπω πεσμενους.

----------


## efouskayak

Οταν θα αποκτήσω κανα δυό βαπόρια θα κάνω την εταιρεία θηλέων έτσι για να δούν τι μπορούμε να κάνουμε  :lol:  :lol:  :lol: 

(Κορίτσια μήν αφήσετε τις δουλειές σας ακόμα θα σας ενημερώσω  :wink: )

----------


## Morgan

> Το παράδειγμα με το παρκάρισμα νομίζω οτι είναι αστείο.


Φυσικα και ειναι αστειο!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Παρκαρουν οι γυναικες...?????
το αλλο με τον Τοτο το ξερετε??? :lol:  :lol:  :lol:  :lol:  :lol:

----------


## efouskayak

:evil:  :twisted: Ελα να σε πάω μια βόλτα με το αυτοκίνητο.... death ride  :twisted:  :twisted:  :twisted:  :!:

----------


## triad

για την Παρασκευη, μαλλον θα βρισκομαι εκτος Αθηνας λογω γαμου (οχι δεν παντρευομαι!!!) ....

ΑΝΤΕ ΣΕ ΚΑΛΗ ΗΛΙΚΙΑ ΕΙΣΑΙ, ΤΟ ΠΤΥΧΙΟ ΟΠΟΥ ΝΑΝΑΙ ΕΡΧΕΤΑΙ, ΝΑ ΠΑΙΡΝΕΙΣ ΜΑΘΗΜΑΤΑ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΕΤΟΙΜΑΖΕΣΑΙ

----------


## efouskayak

Ναι Morgan άντε... βάλε μπρός... και άσε τα φυλλάδια στην άκρη  :wink:

----------


## Morgan

μηπως εχετε συννενοηθει????  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:

----------


## efouskayak

Οχιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιι  :!:  :!:  :!:

----------


## triad

ΤΑ ΜΕΓΑΛΑ ΠΝΕΥΜΑΤΑ ΣΥΝΑΝΤΩΝΤΑΙ ΠΑΙΔΙ ΜΟΥ, ΔΕ ΧΡΕΙΑΖΕΤΑΙ ΝΑ ΣΥΝΕΝΟΗΘΟΥΝ :wink   :lol: (ΠΟΙΟΣ ΦΩΝΑΖΕΙ"ΨΩΝΙΟ"???)

----------


## Morgan

ΕΝΗΜΕΡΩΝΩ ΤΙΣ ΓΥΝΑΙΚΕΣ ΤΟΥ ΦΟΡΟΥΜ ΟΤΙ ΘΕΜΑ ΚΟΥΒΕΝΤΑΣ , ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΥΤΕΣ ΚΑΙ Η ΘΣΗ ΤΟΥΣ ΣΤΗΝ ΝΑΥΤΙΛΙΑ KAI OXI O Kos MORGAN
ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣTΩ

forum admin  :lol:  :lol:

----------


## triad

> ΕΝΗΜΕΡΩΝΩ ΤΙΣ ΓΥΝΑΙΚΕΣ ΤΟΥ ΦΟΡΟΥΜ ΟΤΙ ΘΕΜΑ ΚΟΥΒΕΝΤΑΣ , ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΥΤΕΣ ΚΑΙ Η ΘΣΗ ΤΟΥΣ ΣΤΗΝ ΝΑΥΤΙΛΙΑ KAI OXI O Kos MORGAN
> ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣTΩ
> 
> forum admin  :lol:  :lol:


ΔΕ ΣΕ ΚΑΝΑΜΕ ΘΕΜΑ, ΑΠΛΑ ΠΡΟΣΠΑΘΟΥΜΕ ΝΑ ΣΕ ΒΑΛΟΥΜΕ ΣΤΟ ΣΩΣΤΟ ΤΟ ΔΡΟΜΟ.ΣΤΑ ΤΡΙΑΝΤΑ ΠΑΣ, ΚΑΙΡΟΣ ΝΑ ΤΑ ΒΑΛΕΙΣ ΣΤΟ ΠΡΟΓΡΑΜΜΑ.ΑΛΛΩΣΤΕ ΕΣΥ ΔΕΝ ΕΛΕΓΕΣ ΣΤΗΝ ΕΦΗ ΟΤΙ ΘΕΛΕΙΣ ΝΑ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ ΜΙΑ ΜΠΟΥΜΠΟΥ ΝΑ ΠΑΙΖΕΙΣ??? :wink:  :lol:  :wink:

----------


## GETMAN03

[quote="triad"]


> ΑΛΛΩΣΤΕ ΕΣΥ ΔΕΝ ΕΛΕΓΕΣ ΣΤΗΝ ΕΦΗ ΟΤΙ ΘΕΛΕΙΣ ΝΑ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ ΜΙΑ ΜΠΟΥΜΠΟΥ ΝΑ ΠΑΙΖΕΙΣ??? :wink:  :lol:  :wink:


Χαχαχαχαχα. Morgan τι λενε παλικαρι μου? εσυ αλλα μας ελεγες τις προαλλες, οτι δηθεν δεν παντρευεσαι και τετοια. Εκτος αν θες μπουμπου χωρις να παντρευτεις.....  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:

----------


## Morgan

δεν θυμαμαι
μηπως ειχα πιει?

----------


## triad

> δεν θυμαμαι
> μηπως ειχα πιει?


ΚΟΙΤΑ, ΕΠΕΙΔΗ ΑΥΤΗ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΚΛΑΣΣΙΚΗ ΔΙΚΑΙΟΛΟΓΙΑ, ΒΡΕΣ ΑΛΛΗ ΔΕΝ ΠΙΑΝΕΙ :wink: .ΥΔΡΟΧΟΟΣ ΚΑΙ ΤΟΣΟ ΤΕΤΡΙΜΜΕΝΑ?

----------


## Morgan

μην ακους τι λενε για τους υδροχοους...ΜΥΘΟΣ

----------


## vassokaperoni

Παιδιά...και στα δικά μας οι ελεύθεροι :lol: 
Μέχρι τότε εξακολουθούμε να δουλεύουμε να βγαίνει το μεροκάματο γιατί οι γάμοι συνεπάγονται πολλά έξοδα απ'ότι ακούω!
Και επειδή και η προίκα είναι θεσμός που τείνει να καταργηθεί πρέπει εμείς οι γυναίκες να φτιάξουμε την δική μας, οπότε μην μας αποκλείεtε (σας παρακαλούμε θερμά)  από καμία θέση/εταιρεία.

Για εξαιρετικές ικανότητες που αποδίδονται στο φύλο και μόνο, θα συμφωνήσω με την φίλη/συνάδελφο που θεωρεί ότι είναι θέμα ανθρώπου...
Εγώ πάντως είχα περίπτωση βαποριού (Flag Norway, survey vessel) που από τους 6 αξιωματικούς οι 4 ήταν γυναίκες(!), και ο operator του γραφείου μου έλεγε ότι όλα πήγαιναν ρολόι...
Αναφορικά με αυτό που ειπώθηκε ότι στο Operation ναυτιλιακής εταιρείας δεν απαντώνται γυναίκες (και είναι αλήθεια αυτό), είναι καθαρά θέμα προκατάληψης (μιας και εγώ προσωπικά έχω φίλους με το δικό μου ακριβώς backgroun που είναι σε θεσεις operation). Αυτό δηλαδή τί εξήγηση έχει??? Εγώ για ποιό λόγο έχω εκ των προτέρων απορριφθεί?

Προκαλώ όποιονδήποτε ανοιχτόμυαλο ops manager να κάνει μία δοκιμή με γυναίκα η οποία έχει διάθεση και φιλοδοξία να κάνει κάτι περισσότερο και είμαι σίγουρη ότι θα αλλάξει γνώμη.
Δηλαδή εταιρείες σαν την BP, την CHEVRONTEXACO ή την Oldendorff που έχουν γυναίκες σε operations dept δεν κάνουν καλά? Ρισκάρουν κάτι?

Any comment is most welcome!

----------


## Morgan

δυο πραγματα θα σχολιασω :
a.με το που ειπες "ελευθερη" αρχισαν τα πμ και μου ζητανε λεπτομερειες  8) 
b.καλα δεν ξερεις οτι ψαχναμε operator???  :?:  :?:

----------


## Morgan

Βασω κανα - δυο σχολια/ερωτησουλες




> Εγώ πάντως είχα περίπτωση βαποριού (Flag Norway, survey vessel) που από τους 6 αξιωματικούς οι 4 ήταν γυναίκες(!), και ο operator του γραφείου μου έλεγε ότι όλα πήγαιναν ρολόι...


Οι Νορβηγοι ηταν ανεκαθεν πρωτοποροι σε καποια πραγματα και τους παραδεχονται ολοι.
Μπορεις να μας πεις περισσοτερες λεπτομερειες για την φυση της εργασιας του βαποριου αυτου? Δεν εχω καταλαβει ακριβως...
Αυτο ισως βοηθησει, να συγκρινουμε το αν θα ηταν εφικτο αυτο το μοντελο σε ενα γκαζαδικο. Μην ξεχναμε οτι ας πουμε στο γκαζαδικο ο Ανθυπ. ή και ο Γραμματικος , τραβανε καβους και συρματα στο ρεμετζο..





> Αναφορικά με αυτό που ειπώθηκε ότι στο Operation ναυτιλιακής εταιρείας δεν απαντώνται γυναίκες (και είναι αλήθεια αυτό), είναι καθαρά θέμα προκατάληψης (μιας και εγώ προσωπικά έχω φίλους με το δικό μου ακριβώς backgroun που είναι σε θεσεις operation). Αυτό δηλαδή τί εξήγηση έχει??? Εγώ για ποιό λόγο έχω εκ των προτέρων απορριφθεί?


 Συμφωνω...η προκαταληψη αυτη ειναι και απο τα βαπορια αλλα και απο τις εταιρειες.
Αν και μερικες φορες οι βαπορισιοι τρεφουν τεραστιο σεβασμο στις γυναικες / εργαζομενες.




> Δηλαδή εταιρείες σαν την BP, την CHEVRONTEXACO ή την Oldendorff που έχουν γυναίκες σε operations dept δεν κάνουν καλά? Ρισκάρουν κάτι?


σε ποιο κομματι τους ειναι το operation που λες?
στο shipmanagement ή καπου αλλου (εχουν και πολλα παναθεμα τους)? κανονικα? μου κανει τρομερη εντυπωση.

----------


## triad

b.καλα δεν ξερεις οτι ψαχναμε operator???  :?:  :?:[/quote]

ΚΑΛΗΜΕΡΑ.ΕΓΩ ΚΟΙΤΑΩ ΤΟ SITE ΤΗΣ ΕΤΑΙΡΕΙΑΣ ΣΟΥ ΕΔΩ ΚΑΙ 6-7 ΜΗΝΕΣ ΚΑΙ ΔΕΝ ΕΧΩ ΔΕΙ ΚΑΜΙΑ ΑΝΑΚΟΙΝΩΣΗ ΟΤΙ ΖΗΤΑΝΕ ΚΑΠΟΙΟΝ ΥΠΑΛΛΗΛΟ(ΟΧΙ ΣΥΓΚΕΚΡΙΜΕΝΑ ΓΙΑ OPERATOR ΠΟΥ ΛΕΣ, ΓΕΝΙΚΟΤΕΡΑ ΜΙΛΑΩ)

----------


## Morgan

καλημερα!
ναι αλλα δεν κοιτας την "Ν"  8O

----------


## efouskayak

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από Morgan
> 
> ΕΝΗΜΕΡΩΝΩ ΤΙΣ ΓΥΝΑΙΚΕΣ ΤΟΥ ΦΟΡΟΥΜ ΟΤΙ ΘΕΜΑ ΚΟΥΒΕΝΤΑΣ , ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΥΤΕΣ ΚΑΙ Η ΘΣΗ ΤΟΥΣ ΣΤΗΝ ΝΑΥΤΙΛΙΑ KAI OXI O Kos MORGAN
> ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣTΩ
> 
> forum admin  :lol:  :lol:
> 
> 
> ΔΕ ΣΕ ΚΑΝΑΜΕ ΘΕΜΑ, ΑΠΛΑ ΠΡΟΣΠΑΘΟΥΜΕ ΝΑ ΣΕ ΒΑΛΟΥΜΕ ΣΤΟ ΣΩΣΤΟ ΤΟ ΔΡΟΜΟ.ΣΤΑ ΤΡΙΑΝΤΑ ΠΑΣ, ΚΑΙΡΟΣ ΝΑ ΤΑ ΒΑΛΕΙΣ ΣΤΟ ΠΡΟΓΡΑΜΜΑ.ΑΛΛΩΣΤΕ ΕΣΥ ΔΕΝ ΕΛΕΓΕΣ ΣΤΗΝ ΕΦΗ ΟΤΙ ΘΕΛΕΙΣ ΝΑ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ ΜΙΑ ΜΠΟΥΜΠΟΥ ΝΑ ΠΑΙΖΕΙΣ??? :wink:  :lol:  :wink:


Morgan θέμα είσαι μόνος σου δεν χρειάζεσαι βοήθειαααααααα  :wink:

----------


## Morgan

αυτη η ευγενεια σου με σκλαβωνει  :lol:

----------


## efouskayak

Το ξέρω το ξέρω....  :wink:

----------


## efouskayak

> καλημερα!
> ναι αλλα δεν κοιτας την "Ν"  8O


Εχει ουσία να κοιτάς την ''Ν'' γιατι νομίζω οτι οι καλές οι θέσεις πάνε στόμα με στόμα  :!: 

Αν κάνω λάθος σε παρακαλώ αλλα σε παρακαλώ πολύ να με διορθώσεις   :Very Happy:

----------


## triad

> καλημερα!
> ναι αλλα δεν κοιτας την "Ν"  8O


ΚΟΙΤΑΩ ΤΗ"Ν" ΑΛΛΑ ΣΤΟ ΕΠΙΣΗΜΟ SITE ΤΗΣ ΕΤΑΙΡΕΙΑΣ ΑΠΟ ΤΗ ΣΤΙΓΜΗ ΠΟΥ ΕΧΕΙ ΤΟΠΙΚ ΓΙΑ ΔΙΑΘΕΣΙΜΕΣ ΘΕΣΕΙΣ ΕΡΓΑΣΙΑΣ ΔΕ ΘΑ ΕΠΡΕΠΕ ΝΑ ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ ΜΙΑ ΑΝΑΛΟΓΗ ΑΝΑΚΟΙΝΩΣΗ?ΔΕ ΡΩΤΑΩ ΕΣΕΝΑ, ΤΙ ΔΟΥΛΕΙΑ ΝΑ ΕΧΕΙΣ ΜΕ ΑΥΤΟ, ΑΠΛΑ ΑΝΑΡΩΤΙΕΜΑΙ

----------


## Morgan

το "τοπικ" υπαρχει σε πολλες εταιρειες αλλα σπανια ενημερωνεται .
Παντα κοιτα την Ν καθως καποιες δουλειες μπαινουν εκει , ενω οι περισσοτερες ειτε απο το stock των βιογραφικων , ειτε απο προφορικη πληροφορηση.

----------


## vassokaperoni

Morgan, ψάχνατε operator????? Αν το ήξερα??? Δεν πιστεύω να έχασα την ευκαιρία της ζωής μου (το άλλο με τον Τοτό το ξέρεις?  :lol:  )

Λοιπόν, κύριοι για να επανέλθουμε στο θέμα μας...  Το βαπόρι στο οποίο αναφέρθηκα και  καπετάνευε γυναίκα ήταν survey vessel ("φύτευαν" καλώδια στο Αιγαίο για τηλεπικοινωνίες, και είχαν εξειδικευμένο εξοπλισμό επάνω). 
Δεν θα διαφωνήσω ότι για εργασίες που είναι χειρωνακτικές "υστερούμε" και για αυτό αναφέρθηκα από την αρχή σε "μεικτές" συνθέσεις.
Κάτι άλλο που θα μπορούσε να γίνει είναι να μπορεί μία γυναίκα να ταξιδέψει στο βαπόρι κάποιο χρονικό διάστημα, σαν εκπαίδευση.

Από κει και ύστερα, παντού (πλοίο/γραφείο) η συνταγή "δένει" με τα σωστά υλικά, οπότε "όλοι οι καλοί χώράνε"!

----------


## Morgan

> Morgan, ψάχνατε operator????? Αν το ήξερα??? Δεν πιστεύω να έχασα την ευκαιρία της ζωής μου (το άλλο με τον Τοτό το ξέρεις?  :lol:  )


Μα γιατι το λες αυτο?
Οι συνθηκες που παρεχουμε και η παρεα μας ειναι οτι καλυτερο κυκλοφορει απο Α. Μιαουλη, ως Τερψυθεα και οχι μονο...

----------


## vassokaperoni

Συμφωνώ μαζί σου....άλλο ρωτάω εγώ: θα παίρνατε δηλαδή γυναίκα στο operation????   8O  Μην τρελαθούμε τώρα..

----------


## Tatyanna

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από vassokaperoni
> 
> Morgan, ψάχνατε operator????? Αν το ήξερα??? Δεν πιστεύω να έχασα την ευκαιρία της ζωής μου (το άλλο με τον Τοτό το ξέρεις?  :lol:  )
> 
> 
> Μα γιατι το λες αυτο?
> Οι συνθηκες που παρεχουμε και η παρεα μας ειναι οτι καλυτερο κυκλοφορει απο Α. Μιαουλη, ως Τερψυθεα και οχι μονο...


Καλημερα!!!....εγω λέω να κανουμε γκαλοπ για τις καλύτερες συνθήκες και που τις συναντάς.... :wink: Οπότε οποιος θέλει "μεταγραφή" να ειναι ενημερωμένος.

----------


## Morgan

> Συμφωνώ μαζί σου....άλλο ρωτάω εγώ: θα παίρνατε δηλαδή γυναίκα στο operation????   8O  Μην τρελαθούμε τώρα..


Ε καλα μια κουβεντα ειπαμε ...
αλλωστε εσυ δεν εισαι μια τυχαια γυναικα!!!!! 8O

----------


## efouskayak

> μην ακους τι λενε για τους υδροχοους...ΜΥΘΟΣ


Εντελώς  8)

----------


## triad

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από Morgan
> 
> μην ακους τι λενε για τους υδροχοους...ΜΥΘΟΣ
> 
> 
> Εντελώς  8)


ΔΕΝ ΑΚΟΥΩ ΤΙ ΛΕΝΕ, ΕΧΩ ΠΡΟΣΩΠΙΚΗ ΑΠΟΨΗ,ΑΛΛΑ ΑΥΤΑ ΤΑ ΕΧΟΥΜΕ ΞΑΝΑΠΕΙ...

----------


## milla

Eγώ πάλι δεν θέλω η γυναίκα να κάνει όλα τα επαγγέλματα που υπάρχουν στον κόσμο!(ούτε και ο άντρας βέβαια)..η παράδοση τις περισότερες φορές σωστά ''αφήνει'' επαγγέλματα γυναικεία και αντρικά και όχι μόνο του διαφορετικού οργανισμού μας..

----------


## efouskayak

Τεκμηρίωσε το μας λιγάκη αυτό με κάποιο παράδειγμα...  :!:

----------


## efouskayak

> Morgan, ψάχνατε operator????? Αν το ήξερα??? Δεν πιστεύω να έχασα την ευκαιρία της ζωής μου (το άλλο με τον Τοτό το ξέρεις?  :lol:  )
> 
> Λοιπόν, κύριοι για να επανέλθουμε στο θέμα μας...  Το βαπόρι στο οποίο αναφέρθηκα και  καπετάνευε γυναίκα ήταν survey vessel ("φύτευαν" καλώδια στο Αιγαίο για τηλεπικοινωνίες, και είχαν εξειδικευμένο εξοπλισμό επάνω). 
> Δεν θα διαφωνήσω ότι για εργασίες που είναι χειρωνακτικές "υστερούμε" και για αυτό αναφέρθηκα από την αρχή σε "μεικτές" συνθέσεις.
> Κάτι άλλο που θα μπορούσε να γίνει είναι να μπορεί μία γυναίκα να ταξιδέψει στο βαπόρι κάποιο χρονικό διάστημα, σαν εκπαίδευση.
> 
> Από κει και ύστερα, παντού (πλοίο/γραφείο) η συνταγή "δένει" με τα σωστά υλικά, οπότε "όλοι οι καλοί χώράνε"!


Ηταν ανασταλτικός παράγοντας το ότι ήμουν γυναίκα στην δουλειά μου γιατί είμασταν κάποιο φεγγάρι 2 άτομα στα ανταλλακτικά και φυσικά έστειλαν στο βαπόρι τον άντρα να δεί πως είναι τα πράγματα εκεί... ότι είχα δεί ήταν απο σχέδια και απο τα βιβλία των μηχανών τα οποία δεν έχουν καμμία σχέση με την πραγματικότητα, το θεώρησα μεγάλη αδικία .

Συμφωνώ με την Vassokaperoni θα έπρεπε να μπορούμε να κάνουμε εκπαιδευτικά ταξίδια ή τουλάχιστον εκπαιδευτικές επισκέψεις  :!:  :!:  :!:

----------


## vassokaperoni

Σέβομαι την προσωπική άποψη της φίλης/συναδέλφου milla για το ότι δεν θέλει εκείνη προσωπικά να κάνουν οι γυναίκες ΟΛΑ τα επαγγελμάτα (αν και δεν το πολυκαταλαβαίνω), αλλά σε τελική ανάλυση αυτό είναι επιλογή του καθένα από εμάς....
Εγώ δεν είπα ποτέ οτι θα μπορούσα να "ρίχνω μπετά σε οικοδομή στην Σαλαμίνα"  :lol: , απλώς βλέπω ότι είναι λίγο δύσκολα τα πράγματα για τις γυναίκες στην ναυτιλία, και πρέπει να προσπαθήσουμε όλοι να αλλάξει αυτή η προκατάληψη.
Σε μεγάλο βαθμό έχουμε μερίδιο ευθύνης και οι γυναίκες οφείλουμε να πούμε, όταν κάποιες συνάδελφοι υϊοθετούν συμπεριφορές/στάση που δεν μας τιμούν...αλλά μήπως αυτό δεν γίνεται και από άντρες στην αντιπέρα όχθη???
Προσωπικά βλέπω ότι σε κάποιο χρονικό πλαίσιο θα αλλάξουν τα πράγματα... ήδη υπάρχει μία αλλαγή, ειδικά σε εταιρείες του εξωτερικού, και σταδιακά θα γίνεται όλο και πιο έντονη αυτή η αλλαγή.
Αυτό που καταλάβουμε όλοι είναι ότι σκοπός δεν είναι να "καπελώσουν" οι γυναίκες του άντρες πουθενά σε κανένα επίπεδο (εργασίας ή σχέσεων), σκοπός είναι να βγει το καλύτερο απότελεσμα στην δουλειά προς όφελος και του εργαζόμενου και του εργοδότη, δίνοντας ταυτόχρονα την ευκαιρία σε όποιον θέλει και έχει διάθεση να κάνει κάτι καλύτερο να δουλέψει...
¶σε που χωρίς άντρες η ζωή θα τόσο μα τόσο βαρετή....εμείς τους αγαπάμε και τους θέλουμε δίπλα μας, συναγωνιστές παντού, να μας αγαπάνε και να μας στηρίζουν!   :Smile:

----------


## Morgan

ό ρατσισμος υπαχει και στα δυο φυλα και για την ναυτιλια και για απειρα αλλα επαγγελματα(ειτε υπερ των γυναικων ειτε κατα και το αντιστροφο)!
Σαμπως οι αντρες δεν αντιμετωπιζουν συνεχεια προβληματα στον χωρο μας? τι φταιει, το οτι ειναι αντρες?
ΟΧΙ
φταει πιθανοτατα οτι καθε τι καινοτομο αντιμετωπιζεται -ακομα- περιπου οπως οι μαγισσες του Μεσαιωνα, απο τους παλιοτερους!
Αυτο αλλαζει....de facto

----------


## efouskayak

Απο την στιγμή που είδα άντρα receptionist κατάλαβα ότι όλα μπορούν να συμβούν  :wink:

----------


## triad

> ¶σε που χωρίς άντρες η ζωή θα τόσο μα τόσο βαρετή....εμείς τους αγαπάμε και τους θέλουμε δίπλα μας, συναγωνιστές παντού, να μας αγαπάνε και να μας στηρίζουν!


Αυτό ξαναπές το. δε ζητάμε να παραγκωνίσουμε κανέναν, απλα να παίρνουμε ο,τιο αξίζουμε. Κ φυσικά χρειαζόμαστε τους άντρεσ γύρω μας.Το καλύερο αποτέλεσμα έρχεται όταν συνδυάζονται τα στοιχεία και των δύο φύλων.

----------


## jerry_p

Παραθέτω απλά μία παράμετρο που θεωρώ σημαντική για την διύσδειση των γυναικών στην επαγγελματική ζωή μιάς κοινωνίας.

Η γυναίκα επιφορτίζεται με το συντριπτικά μεγαλύτερο "κόστος" (σε χρόνο και ενεργητικότητα) της τεκνοποίησης και ανατροφής παιδιών. Δεν αναφέρομαι σε προσωπικές επιδιώξεις μεμονομένων ατόμων, αλλά σε γενικούς δείκτες. Επίσης πιστεύω ότι, μέχρις εδώ, καλώς επιφορτίζεται. 

Από εκεί και πέρα όμως, σε οργανωμένες κοινωνίες με δεδομένη ανάπτυξη, το "κόστος" αυτό πρέπει να είναι αντικείμενο ορθολογικής διαχείρισης. Εξηγούμε: η οργανωμένη κοινωνία πρέπει να αντισταθμίζει τα μειονεκτήματα που δημιουργούνται από πρακτικές που δρούν προς όφελός της, όπως η ανατροφή παιδιών, σε τομείς, όπως η επαγγελματική σταδιοδρομία (και όχι μόνον). Δεν είναι δυνατόν σε ελεύθερες αγορές να περιμένουμε ο Εργοδότης να "πληρώσει" το κόστος της μειωμένης, σε βάθος χρόνου, επαγγελματικής ενασχόλησης μίας γυναίκας έναντι ενός άντρα. Όλοι μας πρέπει να το πληρώσουμε με θεσμικά μέτρα σε επίπεδο κοινωνίας (επιδότηση του ατομικού αλλά και εργοδοτικού κόστους, επιδότηση αντισταθμιστικής επαγγελματικής επιμόρφωσης, δημιουργία κατάλληλων συνθηκών εργασίας για την εργαζόμενη μητέρα κ.λ.π.). 

Μία τέτοια προσέγγιση δε, ούτε νέα είναι, ούτε θεωρητική, λύνει δε και άλλα προβλήματα, όπως αυτό της πρόωρης γήρανσης ενός κοινωνικού συνόλου. Εάν δούμε, για παράδειγμα, τι συμβαίνει στην Νορβηγία, θα διαπιστώσουμε ότι η ενίσχυση και κινητροδότηση της γυναίκας μητέρας σε όλα τα επίπεδα, του επαγγελματικού τομέα συμπεριλαμβανομένου, έχει σαν αποτέλεσμα:
- ορθολογικότερη κατανομή των βαρών μεταξύ ανδρών και γυναικών
- μεγαλύτερη διύσδειση των γυναικών σε όλους τους επαγγελματικούς τομείς
- αύξηση του ρυθμού γεννήσεων (το μεγαλύτερο ποσοστό στην Ευρώπη)

Επισημαίνω ότι δεν θεωρώ ότι ο ρόλος της γυναίκας είναι μόνο να είναι μητέρα, αλλά πιστεύω ότι εάν δεν επιλυθεί ορθολογικότερα η λειτουργία του κυρίαρχου αυτού ρόλου, δεν θα αλλάξουν δραστικά οι συνθήκες και για τις γυναίκες που δεν τον ενστερνίζονται, γιατί, εν δυνάμει, τον έχουν.

----------


## efouskayak

Είχα δει ένα ντοκιμαντέρ για το συγκεκριμένο θέμα και είχα συνηδητοποιήσει ότι είμαστε περίπου 100 χρόνια πίσω στο θέμα εργαζόμενη - μητέρα .

Εγώ θα μιλήσω από την πλευρά της εργαζόμενης μητέρας, δεν ξέρω πόσες κυρίες από εδώ ανήκουν σε αυτή την κατηγορία πάντως από προσωπική πείρα θα πω ότι είναι πολύ δύσκολο να έχει ένας άνθρωπος τόσους ρόλους, πρέπει να θυσιάσει πολλά πράγματα. 

Το να κάνεις ένα παιδί δεν είναι κοινωνική υποχρέωση είναι ευθύνη και μάλιστα μεγάλη οι σημερινές συνθήκες εργασίας για τις γυναίκες είναι ανασταλτικός παράγοντας όχι μόνο στο να κάνει κάποιος τουλάχιστον 2 παιδιά αλλα και στον τρόπο που μεγαλώνουν υπάρχουν κενά.... μακροπρόθεσμα όλα αυτά θα είναι εις βάρος της κοινωνίας που ζούμε.

Επίσης ο ρατσισμός που υπάρχει ανάμεσα στον ιδιωτικό και τον δημόσιο τομέα... το δυσκολότερο πράγμα που έχω κάνει στην ζωή μου ήταν όταν άφησα ένα μωρό 4 μηνών και ήρθα στην δουλειά... στο δημόσιο τομέα έχουν την δυνατότητα να πάρουν ένα χρόνο άδεια χωρίς βέβαια το μειωμένο ωράριο αργότερα... το οποίο ωράριο ροκανίζεται από τους εργοδότες σιγά σιγά...  :!:

----------


## triad

[quote="efouskayak"]Είχα δει ένα ντοκιμαντέρ για το συγκεκριμένο θέμα και είχα συνηδητοποιήσει ότι είμαστε περίπου 100 χρόνια πίσω στο θέμα εργαζόμενη - μητέρα .

ΚΑΛΗΜΕΡΑ ΚΟΡΙΤΣΙΑ.ΣΥΜΦΩΝΩ ΜΕ ΤΑ ΠΑΡΑΠΑΝΩ ΟΤΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΔΥΣΚΟΛΑ, ΠΟΣΟ ΜΑΛΛΟΝ ΟΤΑΝ ΕΙΣΑΙ ΚΑΙ ΜΗΤΕΡΑ.Κ ΟΧΙ ΜΟΝΟ ΝΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΕΝΤΑΞΕΙ ΤΟ ΣΠΙΤΙ ΚΑΙ ΕΣΥ ΠΕΡΙΠΟΙΗΜΕΝΗ ΓΙΑ ΤΟ ΣΥΖΥΓΟ ΚΑΙ, ΚΑΙ.ΑΛΛΑ Κ ΤΟ ΔΗΜΟΣΙΟ ΛΥΣΗ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΓΙΑ ΛΙΓΟ ΑΚΟΜΑ. ΓΙΑ ΤΙΣ ΝΕΟΤΕΡΕΣ, ΑΝ ΤΑ ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΑ ΓΙΝΟΥΝ ΟΠΩΣ ΤΑ ΛΕΝΕ, ΠΟΥ ΚΑΠΟΙΑ ΣΤΙΓΜΗ ΛΟΓΩ ΕΕ ΑΝΑΓΚΑΣΤΙΚΑ ΘΑ ΓΙΝΟΥΝ, ΑΣΤΑ ΝΑ ΠΑΝΕ

----------


## efouskayak

Η ουσία είναι λόγω ΕΕ να γίνουν πιο ανθρώπινες οι συνθήκες και στον ιδιωτικό τομέα... δεν μπορούμε να αποδεχόμαστε μόνο όσα είναι εις βάρος μας ... αλλα και όσα είναι υπέρ μας...  :!:

----------


## triad

> Η ουσία είναι λόγω ΕΕ να γίνουν πιο ανθρώπινες οι συνθήκες και στον ιδιωτικό τομέα... δεν μπορούμε να αποδεχόμαστε μόνο όσα είναι εις βάρος μας ... αλλα και όσα είναι υπέρ μας...  :!:


ΕΠΙΤΡΕΨΕ ΜΟΥ ΝΑ ΔΙΑΦΩΝΗΣΩ.ΗΔΗ ΕΧΕΙ ΤΕΘΕΙ ΘΕΜΑ ΚΑΤΑΡΓΗΣΗΣ ΤΟΥ 40ΩΡΟΥ ΚΑΙ ΓΙΑ ΕΛΑΣΤΙΚΟ ΩΡΑΡΙΟ-ΟΤΑΝ ΣΕ ΧΡΕΙΑΖΕΤΑΙ Ο ΕΡΓΟΔΟΤΗΣ ΝΑ ΜΕΝΕΙΣ ΠΑΡΑΠΑΝΩ Κ ΟΤΑΝ ΔΕΝ ΕΧΕΙΣ ΔΟΥΛΕΙΑ ΝΑ ΦΕΥΓΕΙΣ ΝΩΡΙΤΕΡΑ.ΣΥΜΨΗΦΙΖΟΝΤΑΙ ΟΙ ΩΡΕΣ ΚΑΙ ΔΕΝ ΠΛΗΡΩΝΕΣΑΙ ΥΠΕΡΩΡΙΕΣ.ΤΩΡΑ ΑΝ ΘΑ ΨΗΦΙΣΤΕΙ ΚΑΤΙ ΤΕΤΟΙΟ, ΙΔΩΜΕΝ...

----------


## efouskayak

Μάλλον δεν το έθεσα σωστά ... να υιοθετήσουμε τις συνθήκες εργασίας για την εργαζόμενη μητέρα ... αυτό εννοούσα... :wink:

----------


## Morgan

μονο εκει υπαρχει προβλημα? 
στο τι συνθηκες  υιοθετουμε για την εργαζομενη μανα, ή μηπως το προβλημα στο τι παιρνουμε και τι δινουμε ειναι γενικο? (στα κακα πρωτοι, στα καλα τελευταιοι?)..

----------


## efouskayak

Περίεργο βέβαια αλλα συμφωνώ με τον Morgan  8O

----------


## triad

> Μάλλον δεν το έθεσα σωστά ... να υιοθετήσουμε τις συνθήκες εργασίας για την εργαζόμενη μητέρα ... αυτό εννοούσα... :wink:


ΜΠΟΡΕΙ ΕΓΩ ΝΑ ΜΗΝ ΚΑΤΑΛΑΒΑ ΚΑΛΑ.
ANYWAY,ΣΕ ΑΥΤΟ ΚΑΙ ΓΩ ΜΑΖΙ ΣΟΥ.Κ ΑΝ ΦΤΑΣΟΥΜΕ ΚΑΙ ΤΟ ΕΠΙΠΕΔΟ ΤΗΣ ΣΟΥΗΔΙΑΣ-ΜΑΚΡΙΝΟ ΟΝΕΙΡΟ ΒΕΒΑΙΑ-ΑΚΟΜΑ ΚΑΛΥΤΕΡΑ

----------


## Morgan

πως θα φτασουμε σε ενα ανεκτο επιπεδο οταν δεν το διεκδικουμε?

----------


## efouskayak

Ωχ ωχ ωχ ξυπνάει ο επαναστάτης μέσα του.... 

Αν είχε καταλάβει η ανθρώπινη ''μάζα'' την δύναμη της... θα ήταν διαφορετικά τα πράγματα αγαπητε Morgan... αλλα εμείς κοιμόμαστε τον ύπνο του δικαίου....

----------


## Morgan

ζζζζζζΖΖΖΖΖΖΖΖζζζζζζζΖΖΖΖΖΖΖΖζζζζζζΖΖΖΖΖΖ

δεν ειναι θεμα επαναστασης (καν) και φυσικα ειναι δυσκολο να το παμε τοσο μακρια.
Ειναι νομιζω θεμα απλης λογικης!
Δεν μπορει δηλαδη οταν ειναι για παροχες να λενε "ααα δεν γινεται τωρα, εχουμε εξοδα" και οταν η ΕΕ προτεινει περικοπες να τρεχουν να τις προλαβουν!
αυτο ισχυει και για τις συνθηκες (οχι μονο για τις απολαβες) εργασιας.
Ιδιαιτερα , δε , για τις μητερες ή ακομα για τα ζευγαρια με παιδια, μονο κινητρα δεν δινονται για να συνεχισουν να τεκνοποιουν αλλα ουτε (αφου εκαναν παιδια) για να ζουν με αξιοπρεπεια.
Η αδεια του 1 ετους και το μικροτερο ωραριο ειναι σημαντικα κεκτημενα και οχι χαρισμενα, που φοβαμαι οτι συντομα στον βωμο της αποδοτικοτητας θα φθεινουν ή και θα παυσουν (τι λεω παλι ο π(α)ουστης σημερα).
Τα παραδειγματα "ιδανικων" κοινωνιων π.χ. Φιλανδια, Σουηδια κτλ δεν εχουν εφαρμογη στην Ελλαδα.

----------


## efouskayak

Πάρε το θέμα απο εδώ να το αναλύσουμε  :!:

----------


## triad

> Ωχ ωχ ωχ ξυπνάει ο επαναστάτης μέσα του.... 
> 
> Αν είχε καταλάβει η ανθρώπινη ''μάζα'' την δύναμη της... θα ήταν διαφορετικά τα πράγματα αγαπητε Morgan... αλλα εμείς κοιμόμαστε τον ύπνο του δικαίου....


ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΟΤΙ ΚΟΙΜΟΜΑΣΤΕ, ΑΠΛΑ ΟΤΙ ΒΟΛΕΥΟΜΑΣΤΕ.
ΑΠΛΟ ΠΑΡΑΔΕΙΓΜΑ:ΜΠΑΙΝΕΙΣ ΣΤΟ ΛΕΩΦΟΡΕΙΟ ΚΑΙ ΑΝΟΙΓΕΙ ΜΟΝΟ ΤΗ ΜΕΣΑΙΑ ΠΟΡΤΑ-ΑΚΟΜΑ Κ ΑΝ ΕΙΣΑΙ ΣΤΗΝ ΠΙΣΩ ΡΟΔΑ.Κ ΔΕ ΜΙΛΑΕΙ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ.ΛΕΣ Κ ΑΝ ΠΑΤΗΣΕΙ ΕΝΑ ΚΟΥΜΠΑΚΙ ΠΑΡΑΠΑΝΩ ΘΑ ΚΑΨΕΙ ΚΑΜΙΑ ΘΕΡΜΙΔΑ.Κ ΑΝ ΠΕΙΣ ΤΙΠΟΤΑ, ΘΑ ΣΟΥ ΠΕΙ ΑΝ ΔΕ Σ ΑΡΕΣΕΙ(ΣΥΝΗΘΩΣ ΟΣΟ ΠΙΟ ΑΓΕΝΗΣ ΜΠΟΡΕΙ), ΠΑΡΕ ΤΑΞΙ.Κ ΑΝ ΤΟΥ  ΚΑΝΕΙΣ ΚΑΤΑΓΓΕΛΙΑ, ΔΕ ΘΑ ΒΓΑΛΕΙΣ ΤΙΠΟΤΑ.
ΑΛΛΟ:ΕΧΩ ΜΙΑ ΕΡΓΑΣΙΑ ΜΕ ΤΗΝ ΕΕ. ΣΤΕΛΝΩ E-MAIL ΣΕ ΚΑΠΟΙΑ ΣΤΗΝ  ΕΕ ΣΧΕΤΙΚΑ ΜΕ ΝΑΥΤΙΛΙΑΚΑ ΘΕΜΑΤΑ, ΜΟΥ ΑΠΑΝΤΑΕΙ ΟΤΙ ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΡΜΟΔΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΕΧΕΙ ΔΩΣΕΙ ΤΑ ΣΤΟΙΧΕΙΑ ΜΟΥ ΣΤΟΝ ΑΡΜΟΔΙΟ, Ο ΑΡΜΟΔΙΟΣ ΜΟΥ ΑΠΑΝΤΑΕΙ, ΤΟΝ ΡΩΤΑΩ ΚΑΤΙ ΑΛΛΟ ΣΧΕΤΙΚΑ ΚΑΙ ΜΟΥ ΑΠΑΝΤΑΕΙ ΣΤΟ ΚΑΠΑΚΙ. Κ ΟΛΑ ΑΥΤΑ ΣΕ ΔΙΑΣΤΗΜΑ 2 ΕΒΔΟΜΑΔΩΝ. ΕΤΡΙΒΑ ΤΑ ΜΑΤΙΑ ΜΟΥ!!!

----------


## Morgan

> Πάρε το θέμα απο εδώ να το αναλύσουμε  :!:


τι αυστηρη που γινεσαι (right after the lunch braek , i shall think about it  :P  )

----------


## efouskayak

:wink:

----------


## Morgan

efouskayak!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Vassoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!

χαθηκαν οι γυναικες????

----------


## efouskayak

καλημέραααααααααααααααααααααααα

φώναξες Morgan :?:

----------


## Morgan

καλως την!

----------


## vassokaperoni

Εδώ είναι όλες....αλλά δεν προλαβαίνουν να πάρουν ανάσα από την δουλειά  :wink:  (Έτσι, να μην βγαίνουμε από το θέμα μας!).
¶ντε, το πολύ πολύ να βρούμε χρόνο για μια γρήγορη μπύρα το μεσημέρι   :Smile:

----------


## efouskayak

Είμαι και μακρυά αν ήμουν πιό κοντά να είσαι σίγουρη   :Very Happy:   :!:

----------


## Morgan

> ¶ντε, το πολύ πολύ να βρούμε χρόνο για μια γρήγορη μπύρα το μεσημέρι


ολο υποσχεσεις!!! και οι διακοπες (μου) ειναι κοντα! μαλλον τον Σεπτεμβρη οπως παμε...  :Sad:

----------


## Morgan

παντως το πηξιμο ειναι και για γυναικες και για αντρες !!!  :P

----------


## k_chris

OXI PANTA MORGAN...


DEN EXEIS AKOUSEI KATI GIA ENA MWRO POU AFE8HKE S ENA CREW DEPARTMENT SE ENA ONOMA NAYTIKOU?

----------


## Morgan

ε αυτο δεν ειναι πηξιμο!!!!!!!!   :Surprised:

----------


## efouskayak

> OXI PANTA MORGAN...
> 
> 
> DEN EXEIS AKOUSEI KATI GIA ENA MWRO POU AFE8HKE S ENA CREW DEPARTMENT SE ENA ONOMA NAYTIKOU?


Σημασία έχει αν είναι δικό του  8O  :!:  :!:  :!:  :!:  :lol:  :lol:  :lol:

----------


## Morgan

και να ειναι βρε συ...τι σχεση εχει με το τοπικ???? ελεος με την ΕΣΠΡΕΣΣΟ!!!

----------


## efouskayak

Εγώωωωωωωωωωω
εσείς το ξεκινήσατε.....  :!:

----------


## k_chris

efouskayak  xerw ki alla tetoia   


anoixe 8ema an 8eleis

----------


## k_chris

> Σημασία έχει αν είναι δικό του  8O  :!:  :!:  :!:  :!:  :lol:  :lol:  :lol:


VASIKA AYTOS HTAN YPOPLOIARXOS KAI PANTREMENOS...

ENAS MAGEIRAS MOU PE PWS EIXE KAI SHMEIWMA:
<<H AGKYRA PONTISTIKE, TO AGKYROBOLIO EINAI ASFALES..>>

AYTA SYZHTAS ME MAGEIROKAMARWTOUS MORGAN

TI NA PW MAZI TOUS???

----------


## efouskayak

> efouskayak  xerw ki alla tetoia   
> 
> 
> anoixe 8ema an 8eleis


Ασε γιατι θα εκθέσουμε κόσμο και δεν κάνει άσε που όσοι ετοιμάζονται να ακολουθήσουν το επάγγελμα μετά τις συζητήσεις μας θα πάρουν μαύρο δρόμο  :lol:  :lol:  :lol:

----------


## triad

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από k_chris
> 
> efouskayak  xerw ki alla tetoia   
> 
> 
> anoixe 8ema an 8eleis
> 
> 
> Ασε γιατι θα εκθέσουμε κόσμο και δεν κάνει άσε που όσοι ετοιμάζονται να ακολουθήσουν το επάγγελμα μετά τις συζητήσεις μας θα πάρουν μαύρο δρόμο  :lol:  :lol:  :lol:


ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΜΗΝ ΠΟΥΜΕ ΤΙ ΘΑ ΚΑΝΟΥΝ ΟΙ ΓΥΝΑΙΚΕΣ ΑΥΤΩΝ ΠΟΥ ΕΤΟΙΜΑΖΟΝΤΑΙ ΓΙΑ ΤΑ ΠΡΩΤΑ ΜΠΑΡΚΑ ΑΝ ΑΚΟΥΝΕ ΤΕΤΟΙΑ...

----------


## efouskayak

Οι γυναίκες που παντρέυονται ναυτικούς είναι συνήθως συνειδητοποιημένες και προετοιμασμένες για τέτοιες καταστάσεις αν όχι... ονειροβατούν...   :Smile:

----------


## Morgan

> Οι γυναίκες που παντρέυονται ναυτικούς είναι συνήθως συνειδητοποιημένες και προετοιμασμένες για τέτοιες καταστάσεις αν όχι... ονειροβατούν...


Α ΡΕ Εφη ατελειωτη!!!! για αυτο σε παω  :wink:

αυτο δεν σημαινει οτι εγκρινω τις παρασπονδιες συναδελφων

----------


## triad

> Οι γυναίκες που παντρέυονται ναυτικούς είναι συνήθως συνειδητοποιημένες και προετοιμασμένες για τέτοιες καταστάσεις αν όχι... ονειροβατούν...


ΣΑΦΩΣ, ΑΛΛΙΩΣ ΤΕΤΟΙΟ ΖΟΡΙ ΔΕΝ ΤΟ ΤΡΑΒΑΣ.ΓΙΑΤΙ ΟΠΩΣ ΥΠΑΡΧΟΥΝ ΑΥΤΟΙ ΠΟΥ ΚΑΤΕΒΑΙΝΟΥΝ ΣΤΑ ΛΙΜΑΝΙΑ Κ ΞΕΧΝΑΝΕ ΑΥΤΗΝ ΠΟΥ ΠΕΡΙΜΕΝΕΙ ΠΙΣΩ, ΕΤΣΙ ΥΠΑΡΧΟΥΝ ΚΑΙ ΟΙ ΓΥΝΑΙΚΕΣ ΠΟΥ ΕΧΟΥΝ ΤΟΝ ΑΝΤΡΑ ΤΟΥΣ ΝΑ ΤΑΞΙΔΕΥΕΙ Κ ΑΥΤΕΣ ΠΕΡΝΑΝΕ ΚΑΛΑ ΕΞΩ.

----------


## Nash

Υπ'αρχει και περίπτωση ελληνικου bulk carrier me 3 γυναικες αξιωματικους και όλα πηγαιναν τέλεια .

----------


## Nash

> Οι γυναίκες που παντρέυονται ναυτικούς είναι συνήθως συνειδητοποιημένες και προετοιμασμένες για τέτοιες καταστάσεις αν όχι... ονειροβατούν...


¶μα η γυναικα δεν ξέρει απο το επαγγελμα , φταίει δηλαδή;
Μηπως πριν την παντρευτει πρεπει να τις κάνει λιανα ότι εγω μωρο μου απο τα 30 χρονια τα 20 θα ειμαι στο καραβι;

----------


## Nash

Οι  γυναικες στα πλοια δεν ειναι πια ζωντανες βομβες , οχι ρε παιδια, ειναι ανθρωποι με σπουδες και γνωσεις και δουλεια πολυ και σκληρη και δεν ενοχλουν κανενα εκει που πανε .Αντιθετως.

----------


## efouskayak

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από efouskayak
> 
> Οι γυναίκες που παντρέυονται ναυτικούς είναι συνήθως συνειδητοποιημένες και προετοιμασμένες για τέτοιες καταστάσεις αν όχι... ονειροβατούν...  
> 
> 
> ¶μα η γυναικα δεν ξέρει απο το επαγγελμα , φταίει δηλαδή;
> Μηπως πριν την παντρευτει πρεπει να τις κάνει λιανα ότι εγω μωρο μου απο τα 30 χρονια τα 20 θα ειμαι στο καραβι;


Δεν κατάλαβα που διαφωνείς  :?: 
Τι εννοείς να μήν ξέρει απο το επάγγελμα, ποιός δεν ξέρει τις απαιτήσεις που έχει το επάγγελμα του ναυτικού?

----------


## Nash

Πολύς κόσμος δεν ξερει. 
Πολλοι φαντάζονται ότι το βραδυ ο ναυτικος θα έρθει σπιτι ή αμα αρρωστησουν τα παιδια του θα τρεξει να βοηθησει. 
Κοσμος εκτος του κυκλου.
διαφωνω μαζι σου στον τροπο που το εθεσες..λιγο σκληρα...
Ο έρωτας το αισθημα που είναι , αμα καποια αγαπησει ενα παληκαρι , και δεν ξερει απο την σκληρότητα του ναυτικου επαγγελματος και της ζωης  ...? ονειροβατει.??? 
κατα τα αλλα θεληση να υπαρχει

----------


## efouskayak

Θα διαφωνήσω πολύς κόσμος δεν ξέρει λεπτομέρειες για το επάγγελμα ναι αλλα την φύση του την ξέρει απο αρχαιοτάτον χρόνον ειδικά εδώ στην Ελλάδα. 

Οσο για το ότι το έθεσα σκληρά συμφωνώ αλλα τα δύσκολα και σκληρά πράγματα σκληρά λέγονται. Δεν υπάρχει λόγος να τα ωραιοποιουμε. Η δυσκολία του επαγγέλματος είναι αυτή. Το ότι είσαι απών και δυστυχώς απο τον κύκλο μου γνωρίζω ότι ακόμα και όταν συνταξιοδοτούνται οι ναυτικοί ακόμα εκτός είναι. 

Η κοπέλα που θα αγαπήσει όπως λές ένα παληκάρι του επαγγέλματος επειδή ακριβώς θα το έχει αγαπήσει θα δεχτεί τα πάντα ακόμα και το να είναι μόνη της. Εγώ είπα ότι συνήθως γιατί δεν ήθελα να πώ πάντα οι γυναίκες των ναυτικών γνωρίζουν, και να μιλάμε σοβάρα ποια κοπέλα παντρεύεται κάποιον και δεν γνωρίζει το επάγγελμα... δηλαδή είσαι σε μία σχέση και δεν γνωρίζεις το επάγγελμα του ανθρώπου σου???... είναι κάτι που δεν σου μιλάει ποτέ....?????

----------


## Morgan

> Υπ'αρχει και περίπτωση ελληνικου bulk carrier me 3 γυναικες αξιωματικους και όλα πηγαιναν τέλεια .


εταιρεία?

----------


## Morgan

> Οι  γυναικες στα πλοια δεν ειναι πια ζωντανες βομβες , οχι ρε παιδια, ειναι ανθρωποι με σπουδες και γνωσεις και δουλεια πολυ και σκληρη και δεν ενοχλουν κανενα εκει που πανε .Αντιθετως.


κανείς δεν μπορεί να το αμφισβητήσει αυτό

----------


## Morgan

> Πολύς κόσμος δεν ξερει. 
> Πολλοι φαντάζονται ότι το βραδυ ο ναυτικος θα έρθει σπιτι ή αμα αρρωστησουν τα παιδια του θα τρεξει να βοηθησει. 
> Κοσμος εκτος του κυκλου.
> διαφωνω μαζι σου στον τροπο που το εθεσες..λιγο σκληρα...
> Ο έρωτας το αισθημα που είναι , αμα καποια αγαπησει ενα παληκαρι , και δεν ξερει απο την σκληρότητα του ναυτικου επαγγελματος και της ζωης  ...? ονειροβατει.??? 
> κατα τα αλλα θεληση να υπαρχει


οι ναυτικοί νομίζω ότι πάντα εξηγούν στο έτερο ήμισυ τι σημαίνει το επάγγελμα τους. Μιλάω φυσικά ειδικά για ναυτικούς που ταξιδεύουν εκτός ελλάδος και όχι ακτοπλόους.
ακλό είνα άποιες κουβέντες να γίνονται στην αρχή.

----------


## Olive

Αυτή  είναι η πρώτη μου συμμετοχή στο φόρουμ  , και υποθέτω είμαι μια απο τις ελάχιστες γυναίκες της παρέας σας ...Ωραίο το θέμα σας ....Έχω όμως μια απορία...Γιατί δεν κάνετε κάτι εσείς οι ναυτικοί για να βελτιωθούν οι συνθήκες ζωής  , τόσο της δικής σας όσο και των δύστυχων γυναικών που σας αγάπησαν ????

----------


## efouskayak

Καλώς μας όρισες Olive, 
τι τους προτείνεις να κάνουν  :?: 
Πως θα μπορούσαν  :?:

----------


## vassokaperoni

Καλησπέρα,
Olive, μην νιώθεις μόνη, κάθε άλλο παρά λίγες είναι οι γυναίκες που συμμετέχουν στο forum (και όχι μόνο).
Σε αυτό που σχολίασες παράπάνω έχω να παρατηρήσω τα εξής:
Καταρχήν, δεν συμφωνώ με τον χαρακτηρισμό "δύστυχες" που πάει στις συζύγους/συντρόφους των ναυτικών. Γιατί να είναι δύστυχες? Επιλέγοντας να είσαι με έναν άνθρωπο, αποδέχεσαι και το επαγγελμά του.
Έπειτα, θεωρώ ότι πάρόλες τις (όντως) αντικειμενικές δυσκολίες που συνεπάγονται όταν υπάρχει οικογένεια και ο σύζυγος ταξιδεύει, μην ξεχνάμε ότι σε πολλές περιπτώσεις ο σύζυγος/σύντροφος είναι α"απών" ακόμα και όταν δεν λείπει από το σπίτι...παραδείγματα άπειρα νομίζω γύρω μας.

Πιστεύω, ότι "ατασθαλίες" μπορεί να γίνουν οποτεδήποτε και από οποιονδήποτε (γυνάικα/άντρας), είναι λίγο κοροιδία να "θυματοποιούμε" τις γυναίκες των ναυτικών.
¶σε που πολλές φορές, ακριβώς η έλλειψη της συντρόφου/παιδιών κάνει αυτούς ακριβώς τους ανθρώπους πολύ καλύτερους σύντροφους/συζύγους από άλλους.
Μιλάω πάντα για "ουσιαστικές" σχέσεις και γάμους που δεν έγιναν μόνο για "αναπαραγωγικούς" σκοπούς αλλά συνειδητά.

Έχω άδικο....?

----------


## efouskayak

Εγώ θα συμφωνήσω 100% με την vassokaperoni  :!:  :!:  :!:

----------


## Morgan

άδικο που έχεις λείψει τόσο καιρό!!!  8)

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

> άδικο που έχεις λείψει τόσο καιρό!!!  8)


συμφωνώ  :wink:  8)

----------


## Olive

Παιδιά , σας ευχαριστώ πολύ για το καλωσόρισμα !!!Vassokaperoni συμφωνώ απολύτως μαζί σου , άλλωστε είμαι και εγώ μια απο τις "δύστυχες"... 8) Φυσικά και δεν πιστεύω ότι το να αγαπήσεις ναυτικό είναι δυστυχία ...Εγώ απο τότε που γνώρισα τον Ποπαυ είμαι το πιο ευτυχισμένο καρτούν του κόσμου!!!Ομως είναι σκληρό να στερείσαι συνέχεια το σύντροφό σου , γιατί κάποιοι απλά ξεχνούν ότι και οι ναυτικοί είναι άνθρωποι. Ακούγεται πολύ μελό αλλά είναι απολύτως αληθινό . Για το θέμα αυτό εμείς οι γυναίκες των ναυτικών θα μπορούσαμε να συντάξουμε διατριβή!Και να μην ακούσω ότι το επάγγελμα του ναυτικού είναι σκληρό απο τη φύση του!!Γιατί αυτό ισχύει μόνο στην Ελλάδα!Στις υπόλοιπες χώρες του -στοιχειωδώς-πολιτισμένου κόσμου , τα πράγματα είναι τόσο μα τόσο διαφορετικά !!!!Διπλα και τριπλά πληρώματα , άδειες , ανάπαυση των ναυτικών σύμφωνα με τους νόμους που -ΑΠΙΣΤΕΥΤΟ ΚΑΙ ΟΜΩΣ ΑΛΗΘΙΝΟ-τηρούνται .....Εδώ τα πράγματα είναι τόσο μα τόσο τριτοκοσμικά...Τι μπορείτε να κάνετε εσείς οι ναυτικοί για να αλλάξει αυτή η κατάσταση?Να ένα ωραίο θέμα συζήτησης πέρα απο μοιρολόγια  και ευχολόγια .

----------


## Morgan

Καλώς ήρθες Olive, και ελπίζω / εύχομαι ο Ποπαυ σου να είναι καλά!

Συμφωνώ με σχεδόν όλα όσα λές..ιδιαίτερα για τις συνθήκες που επικρατούν στους ναυτικούς άλλων χωρών , αν και αυτό εσένα σαν σύζυγο ναυτικού δεν ξέρω πόσο σε βοηθάει. Σιγουρα πάντως βοηθάει το π.χ. 3 μήνες μέσα - 3 μήνες έξω....αλλά και 3 μήνες δεν είναι λίγοι έτσι δεν είναι?Η απουσία είναι σημαντική αλλά την ξέρουν όλοι από την αρχή! εκεί ίσως ταιριάζει η δυσκολία του επαγγέλματος από την φύση του. Δύσκολο και για τα 2 μέρη του ζευγαριού.

Οι ναυτικοί όσο υπάρχουν αυτά τα συνδικάτα και η  μεγάλη προσφορά εργασίας σε αντίθεση με τις θέσεις στα πλοία , δεν μπορούν να κάνουν πολλά. Νομίζω ότι ότι αλλαγές γίνονται είναι συνέπεια αλλαγών σε άλλες χώρες...

Βέβαια εδώ συζητάμε για τις γυναίκες.

----------


## Morgan

Η κουβέντα μας για τους Ναυτικούς μας και τις συνθήκες εργασίας/Οικογένειές τους μεταφέρθηκε στο παρακάτω λίνκ.. :wink: 

http://www.naytilia.gr/modules.php?n...ic&p=7809#7809


Εδώ συνεχίζουμε και μιλάμε για τις γυναίκες... :wink:  :wink:

----------


## Nash

αληθινη ιστορια , ξεμπαρκαρει καποτε ενας μαυτικος και παει στο γραφειο...
Ρωτουν οι αθεοφοβοι μεταξυ αλλων .. τι εγινε.. πως τα πηγατε με το κοριτσι στο βαπορι... ε πως να τα παμε .. εκανε την δουλεια της  μια χαρα...
Καλα ρε μμμμ γι αυτο σας τις στελνουμε εκει για να κανουνε την δουλεια τους σωστα ή για να κανετε εσεις καμια δουλεια!!!!!
Ακου να δεις !!!!!!!
Γι αυτο τους εχω τους καρεκλαδες στην μπουκα,,,,, κανουν πλακιτσα με τα κοριτσακια που βγαζουν το ψωμι τους.
Αυτοι που δεν εχουνε βρεξει κ..ο ... 
Αλλα καιρος για τα συκα καιρος για τα σταφυλια;;δεν ξερω ακριβως την παροιμια... ι σως πισω εχει η αχλαδα την ουρα...
Πως τα φερε η ζωη και η κορουλα του εν λογω καρεκλοκενταυρου.. παρα τας σπουδας στα Λονδινα τα γαλλικα και τα πιανα... μπαρκαρισε...
Τωρα τι λες καπτα γιαννηηηηηη!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## efouskayak

Εδώ η κόλαση εδώ και ο παράδεισος....  :!:  :!:  :!:   :Very Happy:

----------


## lamainmusain

> Εδώ η κόλαση εδώ και ο παράδεισος....  :!:  :!:  :!:


   Οπως τα λες ειναι Εφη :wink:  :wink: Φανταζομαι του εν λογω κυριου θα του 
ηρθε ο ουρανος σφοντιλι :!:  :!:

----------


## Morgan

XAXAXAXAX
XAXAXAXAXA
KALOOOOOOO

----------


## efouskayak

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από efouskayak
> 
> Εδώ η κόλαση εδώ και ο παράδεισος....  :!:  :!:  :!:  
> 
> 
>    Οπως τα λες ειναι Εφη :wink:  :wink: Φανταζομαι του εν λογω κυριου θα του 
> ηρθε ο ουρανος σφοντιλι :!:  :!:


Αν θα του ήρθε λέειιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιι  :lol:  :lol:  :lol:

----------


## triad

ΟΠΩΣ ΕΛΕΓΕ ΚΑΙ Η ΡΙΤΑ: "ΞΕΝΥΧΤΗΣΑ ΣΤΗΝ ΠΟΡΤΑ ΣΟΥ ΚΑΙ ΣΙΓΟΤΡΑΓΟΥΔΩ, ΕΔΩ ΕΙΝ' Ο ΠΑΡΑΔΕΙΣΟΣ Κ Η ΚΟΛΑΣΗ ΕΔΩ". 
ΑΡΓΑ Η ΓΡΗΓΟΡΑ...

----------


## efouskayak

Στα γραφεία υπάρχει μισθολογική διαφορά μεταξύ ανδρών και γυναικών ακόμα και για τις ίδιες υπηρεσίες .... σχόλια  :?:

----------


## Morgan

ΙΔΙΕΣ ΥΠΗΡΕΣΙΕΣ ΜΠΟΡΟΥΝ ΝΑ ΠΡΟΣΦΕΡΘΟΥΝ ΣΕ ΟΡΙΣΜΕΝΑ ΤΜΗΜΑΤΑ.
ΠΑΝΤΩΣ ΓΙ'ΑΥΤΟ ΜΠΟΡΟΥΜΕ ΝΑ ΡΩΤΗΣΟΥΜΕ ΤΗΝ NASH

----------


## efouskayak

Ναι για τις ίδιες μιλάω δηλαδή στον δικό μου τότε τομέα ο αντικαταστάτης μου πήρε σχεδόν τα διπλά.... 8O

----------


## Morgan

!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
συμβαινει , συχνα...
τα διπλα ή σχεδόν τα διπλά είναι τεράστια διαφορά αλλα και τεράστια αδικία.
είναι γεγονός πάντως ότι σε αρκετές περιπτώσεις υπάρχει και διάκριση αλλά και "εκμετάλλευση" ιδιαίτερα σε κοπελιές που πρωτομπαίνουν σε γραφεία και οι μισθοί είναι.....

Όχι ότι εγώ και άλλα αγόρια όμως , αρχίσαμε με πολλά λεφτά..αστέια νούμερα στο λέω σταράτα. Με τις "μεταγγραφές" κερδίζεις...νομίζω...

----------


## efouskayak

Ακριβως έτσι  :!:

----------


## vassokaperoni

Για το θέμα του μισθού (το οποίο κάνει "τζιζ" συνήθως  8O ) μπορεί να γίνει μεγάλη κουβέντα.
Πιστεύω ότι από την στιγμή που ο εργοδότης/εταιρεία θεωρήσει ότι κάποιος παράγει έργο σε μια εταιρεία, μπορείς να περιμένεις κάτι καλύτερο (όχι βέβαια και τον ουρανό με τ'άστρα  :Smile:   για να εξηγούμαστε !), και εδώ δεν πιστεύω ότι είναι τόσο σημαντικό άνδρας ή γυναίκα.
Το "δύσκολο" της υπόθεσης είναι να αποδείξεις ότι μπορείς να κάνεις κάτι περισσότερο...και να σου αναθέσουν να το κάνεις...μέχρι εκεί θέλει και πολύ δρόμο και κόπο, πιστεύω για όλους.
Επίσης με όσο περισσότερα "τυπικά" προσόντα ξεκινάς όλο και κάτι καλύτερο μπορείς να περιμένεις μισθολογικά...χωρίς πάλι αυτό να είναι ο κανόνας βέβαια.
Το σίγουρο είναι ότι στην αγορά εργασίας (τουλάχιστον στην ναυτιλία) υπάρχουν μεγάλες μισθολογικές διαφορές γενικά ακόμη και για τις ίδιες θέσεις..βέβαια δε μπορείς να κάνεις σύγκριση και πάλι γιατί οι συνθήκες είναι διαφορετικές από εταιρεία σε εταιρεία...
Τώρα για τις διαφορές των μισθών στην ίδια εταιρεία..."τί είχες Γιάννη..τί είχα πάντα"

Να ρωτήσω την efoyskayak: Μιλάς για τον "αντικαστάτη" σου. Έφυγες από κει που δούλευες??? Ενημέρωσέ μας να ξέρουμε  8) Όλα καλά???

----------


## efouskayak

Να ξεκινήσω ανάποδα στα θέματα αν και τα έχω ξαναπεί δεν είναι κόπος να τα ξαναγράψω (μην μας βάλει χέρι ο Morgan οτι γράφω σε λάθος topic  :wink: )

Εχω φύγει απο την ναυτιλία εδώ και 6 χρόνια τα οποία λέω οτι δουλευω σε τράπεζα. Το ποιά θα στο πώ σε PM γιατί υπάρχουν και συνάδελφοι. Λοιπόν όταν δούλευα στην ναυτιλιακή ήμουν στο τμήμα των ανταλακτικών που στην συγκεκριμένη εταιρία ήταν μόνο του τμήμα ώς παρακλάδη του τεχνικού. Ημουν 24 όταν έφυγα και είχα αποκλειστικά να παρακολουθώ τα ανταλλακτικά για 27 βαπόρια. Είχα φτάσει στο νοσοκομείο απο το αγχος η απαίτηση που δεν πραγματοποιήθηκε και με έκανε να φύγω ήταν ΒΟΗΘΕΙΑ και όχι το οικονομικό. Οταν έμαθα εκ των υστέρων οτι ο αντικαταστάτης μου πήρε τα διπλά εεε μου ήρθε κάπως... 

Δεν έχω πανεπιστημιακή μόρφωση και την δουλειά την έμαθα πρακτικά *την έμαθα όμως* και αυτό γιατι οι άνθρωποι απο το τεχνικό ήταν κάτι παραπάνω απο καταπληκτικοί συνάδελφοι ήταν δάσκαλοι. 

Υπάρχει μεγάλη πιθανότητα Vassokaperoni να επιστρέψω σύντομα στον κλάδο με μεγάλη μου χαρά. Αρκεί να με δεχτεί πίσω  :wink:

----------


## Morgan

Α ρε Έφη...!
Νομίζω, θα είσουν παντού καλοδεχούμενη!!!!

----------


## Morgan

Η ναυτιλία και ιδιαιτερα το post fixture operations και το chartering αποδεικνυονται δυσκολα κομματια για τις γυναικες συναδελφους, δυστυχως.
Αντιστοιχα η συμπεριφορα προς αυτες δεν ειναι και η καλυτερη (απο καποιες εταιρειες)

----------


## efouskayak

Ισως μας πάρει κάποιο χρόνο για να τελειώσουν πλέον αυτές οι συμπεριφορές ομως είμαι αισιόδοξη οτι είναι θέμα χρόνου όπως και με άλλα πόστα και εργασίες.  :!:

----------


## Morgan

ΕΓΩ ΔΕΝ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΑΙΣΙΟΔΟΞΟΣ, ΙΔΙΑΙΤΕΡΑ ΟΤΑΝ ΒΛΕΠΩ ΚΑΠΟΙΕΣ ΣΥΜΠΕΡΙΦΟΡΕΣ ΑΠΟ ΓΙΓΑΝΤΕΣ-ΕΤΑΙΡΕΙΕΣ ΤΟΥ ΧΩΡΟΥ ΜΑΣ, ΔΥΣΤΥΧΩΣ.

----------


## iris_fotos02

Δυστυχώς ή ευτυχώς, "μεγάλη" εταιρεία συνίσταται στο να είναι η εταιρεία ΣΟΒΑΡΗ σε όλους τους τομείς...μόνο το όνομα αυτό καθαυτό δεν κάνει μία εταιρεία σοβαρή.
Αυτό πρέπει να γίνει αντιληπτό και οι υποτιθέμενοι επαγγελματίες, να μην θεωρούν εαυτούς επαγγελματίες μόνο λόγω της  "καρέκλας" στην οποία κάθονται, όλες οι καρέκλες σπάνε καμιά φορά....

Από κει και πέρα, ο καθένας σε βάθος χρόνου βρίσκει τον δρόμο του, και προχωρά, άντρας ή γυναίκα, όλοι μπορούν να προσφέρουν και να δουλέψουν.

----------


## triad

> Δυστυχώς ή ευτυχώς, "μεγάλη" εταιρεία συνίσταται στο να είναι η εταιρεία ΣΟΒΑΡΗ σε όλους τους τομείς...μόνο το όνομα αυτό καθαυτό δεν κάνει μία εταιρεία σοβαρή.
> Αυτό πρέπει να γίνει αντιληπτό και οι υποτιθέμενοι επαγγελματίες, να μην θεωρούν εαυτούς επαγγελματίες μόνο λόγω της  "καρέκλας" στην οποία κάθονται, όλες οι καρέκλες σπάνε καμιά φορά....
> 
> Από κει και πέρα, ο καθένας σε βάθος χρόνου βρίσκει τον δρόμο του, και προχωρά, άντρας ή γυναίκα, όλοι μπορούν να προσφέρουν και να δουλέψουν.


ΚΑΤ'ΑΡΧΑΣ, ΚΑΛΟΣΩΡΙΣΕΣ.ΣΥΜΦΩΝΩ ΜΕ ΑΥΤΑ ΠΟΥ ΛΕΣ ΑΛΛΑ ΟΙ "ΜΕΓΑΛΕΣ" ΕΤΑΙΡΕΙΕΣ ΚΑΙ ΟΙ "ΕΠΑΓΓΕΛΜΑΤΙΕΣ" Η "ΚΑΤΕΧΟΝΤΕΣ ΚΑΡΕΚΛΑ" ΔΕΝ ΤΟ ΒΛΕΠΟΥΝ ΕΤΣΙ.Κ ΑΝΑΦΕΡΟΜΑΙ ΣΕ ΜΙΑ ΑΠΟ ΤΙΣ 3 ΜΕΓΑΛΥΤΕΡΕΣ ΕΛΛΗΝΙΚΕΣ ΝΑΥΤΙΛΙΑΚΕΣ ΑΥΤΗ ΤΗ ΣΤΙΓΜΗ ΣΑΝ ΠΑΡΑΔΕΙΓΜΑ.

----------


## Morgan

ΓΙΑ ΜΕΝΑ ΘΑ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΤΟ "ΝΑ ΕΙΣΑΙ ΓΥΝΑΙΚΑ" *ΝΑ ΜΗΝ ΑΠΟΤΕΛΕΙ* 

Α.ΛΟΓΟ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΣΕ ΠΡΟΣΛΑΒΟΥΝ 
Β.ΛΟΓΟ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΜΗΝ ΣΕ ΠΡΟΣΛΑΒΟΥΝ 
Γ.ΛΟΓΟ ΝΑ ΣΕ ΣΕΒΟΝΤΑΙ ΠΕΡΙΣΣΟΤΕΡΟ
Δ.ΛΟΓΟ ΝΑ ΜΗΝ ΣΕ ΣΕΒΟΝΤΑΙ

ΟΙ ΙΚΑΝΟΤΗΤΕΣ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΜΕΤΡΑΝΕ ΚΑΙ ΟΧΙ ΤΟ ΦΥΛΟ .


ΔΥΣΤΥΧΩΣ  ΣΤΗΝ ΠΛΕΙΟΨΗΦΙΑ ΙΣΧΥΟΥΝ ΤΑ Β. ΚΑΙ Δ. 
ΔΥΣΤΥΧΩΣ ΟΜΩΣ ΚΑΙ ΓΙΑ ΟΡΙΣΜΕΝΕΣ ΘΕΣΕΙΣ ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ ΕΛΛΕΙΨΗ ΔΥΝΑΤΟΤΗΤΩΝ ΣΤΙΣ ΚΟΠΕΛΕΣ ΣΥΝΑΔΕΛΦΟΥΣ

----------


## efouskayak

ελλειψη δυνατοτήτων  :?:

----------


## Morgan

ελλειψη δυνατοτητων  :!:

----------


## efouskayak

δυνατοτήτων ή γνώσεων  :?:

----------


## Morgan

δυνατοτητων ή/και γνωσεων.ενα απο τα δυο ή και τα δύο.
οι γνωσεις ομως καλυπτονται μεχρι ενα σημειο. σε αυτο βοηθαει και η θεληση.
οι δυνατοτητες για ορισμενες θεσεις ειναι δυσαναλογες με τις απαιτησεις ή τις ιδιαιτεροτητες αυτης ακριβως της θεσης.

για μενα λαθος τα πραγματα τα βλεπουν πολλες φορες και οι αντρες (περισσοτερο)  αλλα και οι γυναικες ...
κατα συνεπεια επιμενω σε αυτο

ΘΑ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΤΟ "ΝΑ ΕΙΣΑΙ ΓΥΝΑΙΚΑ" ΝΑ ΜΗΝ ΑΠΟΤΕΛΕΙ 

Α.ΛΟΓΟ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΣΕ ΠΡΟΣΛΑΒΟΥΝ 
Β.ΛΟΓΟ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΜΗΝ ΣΕ ΠΡΟΣΛΑΒΟΥΝ 
Γ.ΛΟΓΟ ΝΑ ΣΕ ΣΕΒΟΝΤΑΙ ΠΕΡΙΣΣΟΤΕΡΟ 
Δ.ΛΟΓΟ ΝΑ ΜΗΝ ΣΕ ΣΕΒΟΝΤΑΙ 

ΟΙ ΙΚΑΝΟΤΗΤΕΣ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΜΕΤΡΑΝΕ ΚΑΙ ΟΧΙ ΤΟ ΦΥΛΟ .

----------


## iris_fotos02

Συμφωνώ απόλυτα με την θέση του  Morgan.
Και φοβάμαι οτι και γω δεν είμαι καθόλου αισιόδοξη...
Είσαι άσχημη? Δεν σε προσλαμβάνουν γιατί θέλουν όχι μόνο μία ικάνή αλλά και ευπαρουσίαστη κοπέλα...
Είσαι όμορφη? "Χριστός και Παναγία, θα βάλουμε μπελάδες μέσα στα πόδια μας? Να δουλέψουμε θέλουμε, όχι να έχουμε άλλα."
Είσαι παντρεμένη? "Δεν σε θέλουμε, έχεις υποχρεώσεις." Είσαι ανύπαντρη? "Οχι, δεν μας κάνεις, θα παντρευτείς..θα κάνεις παιδιά...θα έχεις αυξημένες υποχρεώσεις.."

Όσο για τις γνώσεις/ικανότητες....γιατί για τα ίδια πόστα/θέσεις βλέπουμε γυναίκες στο εξωτερικό να δουλεύουν και με επιτυχία και εδώ όχι????
Μήπως θέλουμε να συντηρήσουμε μία κατάσταση? Γιατί δεν δίνεται η δυνατότητα να αποδείξει κάποιος τί μπορεί να κάνει και τί όχι?
Για το post fixture operations που ανέφερε ο Morgan πριν....γιατί στο εξωτερικό σε αυτή ακριβώς την θέση είναι πολλές γυναίκες που τα καταφέρνουν μια χαρά?

Να μην μιλήσω πιο συγκεκριμένα...θα μας πάρουν είδηση. Η πραγματικότητα είναι ότι είμαστε ΖΟΥΓΚΛΑ. Ότι χωρίς να σε αφήσουν καν να ξεκινήσεις να δουλεύεις μπορούν να σου δείξουν την πόρτα, άνευ λόγου και αιτίας στην πραγματικότητα.
Να σου πουν "μας συγχωρείτε, κάναμε λάθος, γεια σας", και  να πάρεις και μια όμορφη συστατική επιστολή δώρο.
Για διάφορους λόγους, τους οποίους μπορεί να μην καταλαβαίνεις κιόλας, ή τουλάχιστον να μην μπορείς να τους στηρίξεις παραέξω.
Για να μην αναφέρω την ζημιά που μπορεί να σου κάνει μία τέτοια περίπτωση έναντι του επόμενου εργοδότη που θα πας για να ζητήσεις δουλειά...ο οποίος βέβαια θα σκεφτεί -και με το δίκιό του- ότι κάτι πάει στραβά με σένα...

Είναι αναυθαίρετο δικαίωμα του εργοδότη να λύει την συνεργασία με έναν υπάλληλο όταν και εφόσον αυτός δεν τον καλυπτει, αυτό εξυπακούεται. 
Η ναυτιλία είναι "κλειστή" και όλα μαθαίνονται καλώς ή κακώς. Ο καθένας προσπαθεί και βρίσκει τον δρόμο του...εδώ ή στο εξωτερικό, και σίγουρα αποδεικνύει σε βάθος χρόνου αν μπορεί να "σταθεί" και αν είναι στο "πνεύμα" της δουλειάς.

----------


## Morgan

δεν θυμαμαι που ειπα συγκεκριμενα post fixture operations αλλα δεν εχει και μεγαλη σημασια.
αν και συμφωνω μαζι σου στο μεγαλυτερο μερος οσων λες, κατα την γνωμη μου δεν κανουν οι γυναικες (ή/και οι αντρες) για ολες τις θεσεις συμπεριλαμβανομενης και του post fixture. 
στο εξωτερικο αυτη η θεση -οπου καλυπτεται απο γυναικες που ειναι ελαχιστες- δεν εχει την μορφη της οργανωσης που συνηθως συνανταμε στην Ελλαδα.κατα την γνωμη μου λοιπον αυτη ειδικα η θεση δεν ειναι για γυναικες.
στο εξωτερικο οι γυναικες ειναι ας πουμε καλες brokers (οχι αγοραπωλησιες ή chartering  αλλα operations)  και τα καταφερνουν καλα. ειναι αλλο ομως η θεση του οperator & post fixture coordinator , αλλες απαιτησεις και αλλες γνωσεις (κυριως τεχνικες) που ειναι αδυνατον να μαθει ειτε αντρας ειτε γυναικα με την απλη παρουσια του στον χωρο και με σπουδες.


Πρεπει να υπαρχει λιγακι φιλοτιμο , ηθος καικατανοηση.
Αν ο εργοδοτης αλλωστε ΔΕΝ θελει να σε προσλαβει ή θελει να σε σουταρει , σου βρισκει και καμμια 1000δα δικαιολογιες (ομορφη-ασχημη-ασχετη-απροσαρμοστη κ.ο.κ.).
Το κακο ειναι οτι απο κατι τετοιους Μ@$%#ς εξαρταται η ζωη πολυ κοσμου.

ΑΥΤΑ ΟΜΩΣ ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑΤΑ ΠΟΥ ΑΝΤΙΜΕΤΩΠΙΖΟΥΝ ΜΟΝΟ ΟΙ ΓΥΝΑΙΚΕΣ ΚΑΙ ΣΕ ΑΥΤΟ ΕΧΩ ΙΔΙΑΝ ΠΕΙΡΑ

----------


## triad

> Συμφωνώ απόλυτα με την θέση του  Morgan.
> Και φοβάμαι οτι και γω δεν είμαι καθόλου αισιόδοξη...
> Είσαι άσχημη? Δεν σε προσλαμβάνουν γιατί θέλουν όχι μόνο μία ικάνή αλλά και ευπαρουσίαστη κοπέλα...
> Είσαι όμορφη? "Χριστός και Παναγία, θα βάλουμε μπελάδες μέσα στα πόδια μας? Να δουλέψουμε θέλουμε, όχι να έχουμε άλλα."
> Είσαι παντρεμένη? "Δεν σε θέλουμε, έχεις υποχρεώσεις." Είσαι ανύπαντρη? "Οχι, δεν μας κάνεις, θα παντρευτείς..θα κάνεις παιδιά...θα έχεις αυξημένες υποχρεώσεις.."
> 
> Όσο για τις γνώσεις/ικανότητες....γιατί για τα ίδια πόστα/θέσεις βλέπουμε γυναίκες στο εξωτερικό να δουλεύουν και με επιτυχία και εδώ όχι????
> Μήπως θέλουμε να συντηρήσουμε μία κατάσταση? Γιατί δεν δίνεται η δυνατότητα να αποδείξει κάποιος τί μπορεί να κάνει και τί όχι?
> Για το post fixture operations που ανέφερε ο Morgan πριν....γιατί στο εξωτερικό σε αυτή ακριβώς την θέση είναι πολλές γυναίκες που τα καταφέρνουν μια χαρά?
> ...


Κ ΒΑΣΙΚΗ ΠΡΟΫΠΟΘΕΣΗ ΣΕ ΚΑΠΟΙΑ ΜΕΓΑΛΗ ΝΑΥΤΙΛΙΑΚΗ ΕΤΑΙΡΕΙΑ ΑΝ ΕΙΣΑΙ ΝΕΑ ΚΑΙ ΑΝΥΠΑΝΤΡΗ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΝΑ ΞΕΡΕΙΣ ΝΑ ΚΟΒΕΙΣ ΣΑΛΑΤΑ(ΤΟΥΛΑΧΙΣΤΟΝ ΜΕΧΡΙ ΠΡΟΤΙΝΟΣ)ΑΝ ΞΕΡΕΙ ΚΑΠΟΙΟΣ ΚΑΤΙ ΑΛΛΟ...

----------


## efouskayak

Κακή εργοδοσία υπάρχει σε όλους τους κλάδους αυτό είναι δεδομένο.

Τώρα σχετικά με τις γυναίκες και τις ικανότητες τους πιστεύω οτι τις έχουν αλλα δεν τους δίνεται η ευκαιρία να το αποδείξουν, ίσως όχι όλες όπως και οι άντρες φυσικά δεν είναι όλοι για όλες τις δουλειές. 

Ο μεγαλύτερος ρατσισμός είναι στο θέμα της εμφάνισης και της οικογενειακής κατάστασης, κανένας δεν ασχολείται με το αν είναι όμορφος ασχημος παντρεμένος ή ελεύθερος ένας άντρας. 

Είναι πιο εμφανές στον χώρο της ναυτιλίας όμως γιατι η φύση του επαγγέλματος έχει περισσότερες απαιτήσεις.

----------


## Morgan

και αλλες προκαταληψεις

----------


## efouskayak

[quote="triad 
Κ ΒΑΣΙΚΗ ΠΡΟΫΠΟΘΕΣΗ ΣΕ ΚΑΠΟΙΑ ΜΕΓΑΛΗ ΝΑΥΤΙΛΙΑΚΗ ΕΤΑΙΡΕΙΑ ΑΝ ΕΙΣΑΙ ΝΕΑ ΚΑΙ ΑΝΥΠΑΝΤΡΗ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΝΑ ΞΕΡΕΙΣ ΝΑ ΚΟΒΕΙΣ ΣΑΛΑΤΑ(ΤΟΥΛΑΧΙΣΤΟΝ ΜΕΧΡΙ ΠΡΟΤΙΝΟΣ)ΑΝ ΞΕΡΕΙ ΚΑΠΟΙΟΣ ΚΑΤΙ ΑΛΛΟ...[/quote]

Πάντως τα 6 χρόνια που εργαζόμουν σε ναυτιλιακή δεν μου ζητήθηκε ποτέ να φτιάξω σαλάτα ... Οταν πέρασα απο την γραμματεία τα πρώτα χρόνια αντε να φτιάχναμε και κανένα καφέ...

----------


## efouskayak

> και αλλες προκαταληψεις


Ωποσδήποτε και πιστεύω οτι με τον συγκεκριμένο χώρο θα έπρεπε να ασχολούντε γυναίκες που το λέει λίγο η ψυχή τους...

----------


## lamainmusain

Παντως σε εμας οι κοπελες επι το πλειστον σκιζουν.Την προυγουμενη εβδομαδα γραπτο συμφοιτητριας μου απο αλλο τμημα εκανε "βολτα" σχεδον σε ολα τα τμηματα απο καθηγητη γιατι ηταν εξαιρετικο.Τα μαθημα απο τα βασικοτερα,ναυτιλια :!:  :!:

----------


## triad

[quote=efouskayak]


> Πάντως τα 6 χρόνια που εργαζόμουν σε ναυτιλιακή δεν μου ζητήθηκε ποτέ να φτιάξω σαλάτα ... Οταν πέρασα απο την γραμματεία τα πρώτα χρόνια αντε να φτιάχναμε και κανένα καφέ...


ΚΑΛΗΜΕΡΑ.ΓΕΝΙΚΩΣ, ΝΑΙ. ΣΤΗ ΣΥΓΚΕΚΡΙΜΕΝΗ ΠΟΥ ΑΝΑΦΕΡΟΜΑΙ ΑΥΤΟ ΓΝΩΡΙΖΩ ΟΤΙ ΙΣΧΥΕ, ΤΟΥΛΑΧΙΣΤΟΝ ΟΣΟ ΗΤΑΝ Ο ΠΑΤΕΡΑΣ.ΤΩΡΑ ΠΟΥ ΑΝΕΛΑΒΕ Ο ΓΙΟΣ, ΔΕΝ ΞΕΡΩ.

----------


## efouskayak

ΑΓΓΕΛΙΚΗ ΦΡΑΓΚΟΥ 
Η γυναίκα που κάνει την έκπληξη στη ναυτιλία


Το νέο «επιχειρηματικό αστέρι» της ελληνικής ναυτιλίας είναι γένους θηλυκού. Μέσα σε λίγους μήνες το όνομα της άρχισε να απασχολεί εντονότατα την παγκόσμια ναυτιλιακή βιομηχανία, η οποία ανδροκρατείται. Αποχαιρέτησε το 2004 εισάγοντας την εταιρεία της στο Χρηματιστήριο της Νέας Υόρκης. Είναι η πρώτη Ελληνίδα επικεφαλής ναυτιλιακής εταιρείας επενδύσεων, που το πετυχαίνει μέσω της International Shipping Enterprises, αντλώντας από τη δύσκολη και απαιτητική χρηματιστηριακή αγορά των ΗΠΑ 196 εκατομμύρια δολάρια. Στην αρχή του 2005 ετοιμάζεται να προχωρήσει σε μία μεγάλη εμπορική συμφωνία, αφού διαπραγματεύεται την αγορά της ναυτιλιακής εταιρείας Navios, την οποία ελέγχει κατά 66% η οικογένεια Δαυίδ ένα μεγάλο όνομα στην ελληνική βιομηχανία. Πρόκειται για την Αγγελική Φράγκου η οποία με γεωμετρική πρόοδο εξελίσσεται σε ένα από τα πρώτα ονόματα της ναυτιλίας. 
Η καταγωγή της 
Γεννήθηκε στα Καρδάμυλα της Χίου και διανύει μόλις τα πρώτα της ...άντα. Ανήκει σε οικογένεια με πολύχρονη πορεία στη ναυτιλία. Είναι κόρη του Νικόλαου Φράγκου, ο οποίος μαζί με τον Ν. Μουνδρέα έχουν εδώ και 40 χρόνια την εταιρεία Good Faith, μία από τις μεγαλύτερες ελληνικές ναυτιλιακές εταιρείες. Συνολικά, η εταιρεία διαχειρίστηκε στην πορεία της μέσα στο χρόνο 150 πλοία και στα τέλη της δεκαετίας του 90’ ήταν η μεγαλύτερη σε αριθμό πλοίων του ελληνικής ιδιοκτησίας στόλου. Είναι δε από τις ελάχιστες για τα ελληνικά δεδομένα ναυτιλιακές επιχειρήσεις που συνεχίζει να λειτουργεί από το 1966 με τη μορφή συνεταιρισμού. Σήμερα διαχειρίζεται στόλο που αποτελείται από 12 φορτηγά πλοία. 
Ο Νίκος Φράγκος παντρεύτηκε τη φιλόλογο Στέλλα Μονογιούδη και απέκτησε τρία παιδιά: τον Ιωάννη (ο οποίος στην αρχή της δεκαετίας του 90’ παντρεύτηκε την Κλέλια Χατζηιωάννου, κόρη του «βασιλιά των τάνκερ», Λουκά Χατζηιωάννου, από την οποία όμως πήρε διαζύγιο), την Αγγελική και τη Μαρία. 
Η πορεία 
Η Αγγελική Φράγκου είναι διπλωματούχος ηλεκτρολόγος μηχανικός και ζούσε τα τελευταία χρόνια στο εξωτερικό. Μετά τις βουλευτικές εκλογές του περασμένου Μαρτίου έκανε δυναμική εμφάνιση στα ελληνικά επιχειρηματικά δρώμενα. Σύμφωνα με όσα ακούγονται η οικογένεια Φράγκου φέρεται να έχει ισχυρά ερείσματα στο οικονομικό επιτελείο της κυβέρνησης. 
Τον περασμένο Μάιο η Αγγελική Φράγκου προτάθηκε από το Υπουργείο Οικονομίας και εξελέγη μέλος του Διοικητικού συμβουλίου της Εμπορικής Τράπεζας. Όμως και ο πατέρας της, Νικόλαος Φράγκος, είναι πρόεδρος της Φοίνιξ Ασφαλιστικής θυγατρικής της Εμπορικής Τράπεζας. 
Τον περασμένο Νοέμβριο η Αγγελική Φράγκου εξαγόρασε την Grreek Information Technology Holdingς Α.Ε από την εταιρεία Marfin Financlia Groop Α. Ε, μαζί με τους Αλέξανδρο Τσάτσο και Κωνσταντίνο Λω. Στη συνέχεια αγόρασε και τις τρείς θυγατρικές εταιρίες Delta Singular Α.Ε. 
Πρόκειται για εταιρίες που ασχολούνται όπως και η μητρική, με τη μελέτη, σχεδίαση, και υλοποίηση ολοκληρωμένων λύσεων πληροφορικής. 
Στις αρχές του περασμένου Δεκεμβρίου η Αγγελική Φράγκου ίδρυσε την International Shipping Enterprises με την οποία εισήλθε στο Χρηματιστήριο της Νέας Υόρκης αντλώντας 196 εκατομμύρια δολάρια. Μέσα σε ένα χρόνο καλείται να επενδύσει τα χρήματα αυτά για την αγορά φορτηγών πλοίων, καθώς και μετοχών από άλλες ναυτιλιακές εταιρίες. 

πηγή : www.politis-chios.gr

----------


## Morgan

ΠΑΡΑΤΗΡΩ ΠΑΝΤΩΣ ΟΤΙ ΕΝΩ ΤΟ ΣΑΙΤ ΕΧΕΙ ΑΡΚΕΤΕΣ ΓΥΝΑΙΚΕΣ, ΔΕΝ ΓΡΑΦΟΥΝ ΚΑΙ ΚΑΤΙ ΓΙΑ ΤΗΝ ΕΜΠΕΙΡΙΑ ΤΟΥΣ ΜΕΣΑ ΣΤΟΝ ΧΩΡΟ...... :Sad:

----------


## efouskayak

Τώρα που έχουμε και νέα μέλη για να μας πούν την γνώμη τους για το θέμα μας...  :Razz:

----------


## Morgan

μπορει να μην εργαζονται σε γραφεια :P

----------


## efouskayak

Εγώ ξέρω κάποιες που εργάζονται σε γραφεία και περιμένω να μας πούν την άποψη τους ...

----------


## Morgan

παντως ειναι γεγονος οτι στην ελλαδα, γυναικες θα συναντησεις κυριως σε γραφεια broker και οχι σε παραδοσιακες (τροπος του λεγειν) θεσεις πλοιοκτητων (βλ. operations). στο εξωτερικο ειναι αλλιως - ειναι παντου. 

οι λογοι ειναι πολλοι αλλα κυριως 2 : ελλειψη ετσι και αλλιως προσωπικου και ελλειψη προκαταληψεων

----------


## efouskayak

Μπορώ επίσης να σου πώ οτι προτιμουνται κοπέλες σε βοηθητικές θέσεις άσχετες εντελώς με το θέμα ναυτιλία και έτσι σιγουρεύετε και το οτι δεν θα προχωρήσουν μέσα στην εταιρία.

----------


## efouskayak

> Αν γκρινιάζεται για τις ναυτιλιακές...να δείτε τι γίνεται στις εφημερίδες. Αν μπορούσατε να δείτε θα είσασταν τρισευτυχισμένες και με τις σαλάτες και με τα καφεδάκια και με τη σπανακόπιτα, άμα λάχει. 
> 
> Αχ ρε κορίτσια. Τι αθώα που είστε (καταβάθος).


Τι εννοεις?

----------


## Olinaki

Να μαθω.....Τι δουλειες μπορεί να κανει μια γυναίκα μεσα σε ναυτιλιακη εταιρεια?Σε ποιους τομείς/ ποστα μπορει να δουλέψει?Και τι προσοντα/ εκπαίδευση πρέπει να εχει? :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Διαβασα την *efouskayak*  :Confused:  τι πόστο ήταν αυτό που δούλεψες στο οποιο διαχειριζοσουν ανταλλακτικα 27 βαποριων????Και χωρις πανεπιστημιακη εκπαίδευση??Και τα παρατησες κιολας??????

_Να ξεκινήσω ανάποδα στα θέματα αν και τα έχω ξαναπεί δεν είναι κόπος να τα ξαναγράψω (μην μας βάλει χέρι ο Morgan οτι γράφω σε λάθος topic :wink: )

Εχω φύγει απο την ναυτιλία εδώ και 6 χρόνια τα οποία λέω οτι δουλευω σε τράπεζα. Το ποιά θα στο πώ σε PM γιατί υπάρχουν και συνάδελφοι. Λοιπόν όταν δούλευα στην ναυτιλιακή ήμουν στο τμήμα των ανταλακτικών που στην συγκεκριμένη εταιρία ήταν μόνο του τμήμα ώς παρακλάδη του τεχνικού. Ημουν 24 όταν έφυγα και είχα αποκλειστικά να παρακολουθώ τα ανταλλακτικά για 27 βαπόρια. Είχα φτάσει στο νοσοκομείο απο το αγχος η απαίτηση που δεν πραγματοποιήθηκε και με έκανε να φύγω ήταν ΒΟΗΘΕΙΑ και όχι το οικονομικό. Οταν έμαθα εκ των υστέρων οτι ο αντικαταστάτης μου πήρε τα διπλά εεε μου ήρθε κάπως... 

Δεν έχω πανεπιστημιακή μόρφωση και την δουλειά την έμαθα πρακτικά την έμαθα όμως και αυτό γιατι οι άνθρωποι απο το τεχνικό ήταν κάτι παραπάνω απο καταπληκτικοί συνάδελφοι ήταν δάσκαλοι. 

Υπάρχει μεγάλη πιθανότητα Vassokaperoni να επιστρέψω σύντομα στον κλάδο με μεγάλη μου χαρά. Αρκεί να με δεχτεί πίσω  :wink:_ 
                                                                                                  __________________

----------


## efouskayak

> Να μαθω.....Τι δουλειες μπορεί να κανει μια γυναίκα μεσα σε ναυτιλιακη εταιρεια?Σε ποιους τομείς/ ποστα μπορει να δουλέψει?Και τι προσοντα/ εκπαίδευση πρέπει να εχει?
> 
> Διαβασα την *efouskayak*  τι πόστο ήταν αυτό που δούλεψες στο οποιο διαχειριζοσουν ανταλλακτικα 27 βαποριων????Και χωρις πανεπιστημιακη εκπαίδευση??Και τα παρατησες κιολας??????


Νομίζω το τι μπορεί να κάνει μια γυναίκα μεσα σε ναυτιλιακή το έχουμε αναλύσει πιο πάνω τώρα στα προσόντα το σίγουρο είναι οτι πρέπει να εχει τρελή ορεξη για δουλειά... τρελή όμως, σπουδές τις ίδιες με το αντρικό φυλλο και όσο περισσότερες τόσο καλύτερα.

Το πόστο των ανταλακτικών είναι απλό σε γενικές γραμμές ... το πλοίο ζητάει τα ανταλλακτικά του με κωδικούς, το spares βγαίνει στην αγορά ζητώντας τα συγκεκριμένα ανταλλακτικά παίρνοντας προσφορές ανάλογα με το τι ανταλλακτικό ήταν και το που βρίσκοταν το βαπόρι στην συνέχεια τις έβλεπε ο Τεχνικός διευθυντής (τις έκανε μπίλιες κόβοντας τα μισά - το βαπόρι έβριζε εμένα όμως χαχαχαχαχα) ακολουθούσε η ανάθεση της παραγγελίας και η αποστολή της στο βαπόρι. Αυτό γινόταν συνήθως μέσω κάποιας μεταφορικής εταιρείας σε συνεργασία με τον πράκτορα στο λιμάνι που αναλάμβανε τον εκτελωνισμό κτλπ κτλπ...

Ευκολο ακούγεται αλλα η δουλειά είναι παρααααααααααααα πολυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυ.

Τα παράτησα γιατι όπως έγραφα και στο μήνυμα έφτασα στο νοσοκομείο απο την κούραση και έπρεπε να κάνω μια επιλογή ανάμεσα στην καριέρα και την οικογένεια...

----------


## efouskayak

> Στον τύπο τα πράγματα είναι πολύ χειρότερα απο αυτά που περιγράφεις ότι ισχύουν στη ναυτιλία. 
> Αυτό συμβαίνει διότι - και καλά - η δουλειά στα media έχει μια λάμψη (τρίχες κατσαρές) και εκεί πάνω πατάνε όλοι και και βάζουν κάτω τις πιτσιρίκες και όποιον πάρει ο χάρος. 
> Ελάχιστες καταφέρνουν να ανέβουν τα σκαλιά τις ιεραρχίας και συνήθως στη διαδρομή έχουν χάσει συζύγους, παιδιά, φίλους, συγγενείς κ.ο.κ. 
> Μου φαίνεται ότι στη ναυτιλία είναι λίγο πιο βατά και πιο - ας πούμε - αναμενόμενα τα πράγματα. Πάντως για να είμαι ειλικρινείς έχω περιπτώσεις απο φίλες που σχεδόν κρατάνε εταιρίες μόνες τους. Βέβαια προσωπική ζωή μηδέν και φυσικά για οικογένεια ούτε κουβέντα για αστείο.


Δεν είχα ιδέα για την κατάσταση στα ΜΜΕ μια απο τα ίδια και εκεί λοιπόν... τελικά που δεν είναι μια απο τα ίδια.  :Confused:

----------


## Olinaki

Ναι εντάξει....εκτος απο τις ιεραρχικες θέσεις μεσα σε βαπορια (δε μιλαω για αυτές με τίποτα!).τι άλλες θέσεις υπάρχουνε?όπως ας πούμε λογιστριες, γραμματέες? τι άλλο?Τι θέσεις απασχόλησης υπάρχουν?κι εσυ δε μου είπες ως τι δούλευες εκει??  :Sad:  :Sad:

----------


## efouskayak

Υπάρχουν κάποιες διευθυντικές θέσεις που απαιτούν θαλάσσια προυπηρεσία και εμπειρία ... εκτός απο αυτές προσωπική μου άποψη ... σε όλες τις άλλες μπορούν.

Σου είπα τι έκανα εγώ και στο ανέλυσα κι όλας... ήμουν υπευθυνη για την προμήθεια και μεταφορά των ανταλλακτικών στα καράβι, Spares dep.

----------


## Olinaki

Καλα sorry αν σε κούρασα άλλωστε δε σε πρόλαβα βρήκα αυτο που ήθελά σε άλλο Post.Για όποια μπορει να ενδοιφερθει μελλοντικά εδω...

http://forum.naytilia.gr/showthread.php?p=1873#post1873

----------


## efouskayak

> Καλα sorry αν σε κούρασα άλλωστε δε σε πρόλαβα βρήκα αυτο που ήθελά σε άλλο Post.Για όποια μπορει να ενδοιφερθει μελλοντικά εδω...
> 
> http://forum.naytilia.gr/showthread.php?p=1873#post1873


Δεν με κούρασες  :Razz:  μάλλον δεν κατάλαβα καλά τι ήθελες.

----------


## Morgan

Accounts – Λογιστήριο
Πτυχίο στα Οικονομικά από ελληνικό πανεπιστήμιο για διευθυντικές θέσεις και χρόνια εμπειρίας. Πτυχίο από ιδωτική σχολή σχετική με τα οικονομικά/λογιστικά είναι αρκετό για κάποιες θέσεις. Οι «ανοιχτές» θέσεις συνήθως βγαίνουν σε αγγελίες + "cv στο αρχείο".

· Chartering – Ναυλώσεις / Brokerage (εξω απο πλοιοκτητες)
Συνήθως σχετική εμπειρία σαν εκπαιδευόμενος σε
μικρότερα γραφεία είναι αρκετή για να δουλέψεις κάπου αλλού.
Χαρτί ελληνικού πανεπιστημίου ή ακόμα και κολλεγίου εδώ ή στο εξωτερικό βοηθάει. Είναι πάντως εργασία που η εμπειρία και οι γνωριμίες έχουν τον πιο σημαντικό λόγο. Οι «ανοιχτές» θέσεις συνήθως βγαίνουν σε αγγελίες αλλά και μέσα από γνωριμίες.


· Freight collection – Είσπραξη Ναύλων
Συνήθως σχετική εμπειρία σαν εκπαιδευόμενος σε
γραφεία είναι αρκετή. Πτυχίο στα οικονομικά είναι απαραίτητο μιας και η ενασχόληση με αριθμούς και υπολογισμούς είναι καθημερινή. Οι «ανοιχτές» θέσεις συνήθως βγαίνουν σε αγγελίες + "cv στο αρχείο".


· Human Resources – Ανθρώπινου δυναμικού (Γραφείο)
Μικρό τμήμα, όπου δεν χρειάζονται ιδιαίτερα ή εξειδικευμένα προσόντα από κάποιον εκτός αν είναι ο διευθυντής.
Οι «ανοιχτές» θέσεις συνήθως καθαρίζουν μέσα από γνωριμίες.


· Information Technology - Πληροφορικής
Το λέει και το όνομα. Ανάλογο πτυχίο είναι απαραίτητο.
Οι «ανοιχτές» θέσεις συνήθως βγαίνουν σε αγγελίες + "cv στο αρχείο".

· Insurance & Legal – Ασφαλειών & Νομικό
Σχετική εμπειρία σαν εκπαιδευόμενος σε
μικρότερα γραφεία και Χαρτί ελληνικού πανεπιστημίου ή στο εξωτερικό είναι απαραίτητο. Οι «ανοιχτές» θέσεις συνήθως καθαρίζουν μέσα από γνωριμίες.

· Purchasing – Προμηθειών
Σχετική εμπειρία σε ανάλογη θέση είναι αρκετή .
Οι «ανοιχτές» θέσεις συνήθως βγαίνουν σε αγγελίες + "cv στο αρχείο".

· Sea going personnel – Πληρωμάτων
Σχετική εμπειρία σε ανάλογη θέση είναι αρκετή .
Οι «ανοιχτές» θέσεις συνήθως βγαίνουν σε αγγελίες αλλά και μέσα από γνωριμίες.

----------


## triad

Παιδια, επειδη ψαχνομαι για κατι αλλο οσον  αφορα τη δουλεια, οποιος ακουσει κατι ας στειλει ενα πμ.

Ευχαριστω εκ των προτερων

----------


## efouskayak

Στείλε μας κανένα cv πές μας τι σε ενδιαφέρει !!!!!!!

----------


## triad

το cv στο στειλα με πμ, για ναυτιλιακή με ενδιαφερει κυριως

----------


## efouskayak

Για την τράπεζα θα ήταν πιο ευκολο για μένα όμως να σου πώ κάτι με κάθε ειλικρίνια. Η μόνη βοήθεια που θα μπορούσε να σου προσφέρει κάποιος απο εδώ θα ήταν να σου πεί ή να προωθήσει το cv σου αν πέσει κάτι στην αντίληψη του. Να σε ''σπρώξει'' δύσκολα γιατι για να προτείνεις κάποιον για δουλειά πρέπει να τον ξέρεις πολύ καλά πρίν. Την έχω πατήσει και το ξέρω. 

Αν όμως κάποιος ακούσει κάτι μαζί και εγώ, καλό θα ήταν να μιλήσει στην Triad ή και σε εμένα που τώρα έχω το βιογραφικό της .

----------


## triad

Συμφωνω για το σπρωξιμο, γιαυτο λεω αν μαθει κανεις κατι απλα να στειλει ενα πμ.Απλα να ξερω οτι κατι υπαρχει εκει, μια κ δεν υπαρχει χρόνος για τρεξιμο απο το πρωι

----------


## Tzigis

Το χειρότερο είναι πως με τα ωράρια που καλούμαστε να δουλεύουμε στην Ελλάδα δεν υπάρχει ποτέ χρόνος για να πάρουμε χαμπάρι τι συμβαίνει δίπλα μας. Δουλεύουμε όλη μέρα για να γίνουν άλλοι πλούσιοι και οι οιεσδήποτε ευκαιρίες για κάτι καλύτερο δεν τις μαθαίνουμε ποτέ. Ρε εξωτερικό και πάλι εξωτερικό. Λαμόγια. Triad άμα ενδιαφέρεσαι για εξωτερικό και κυρίως για Αγγλία στείλε pm.

----------


## Morgan

αντε μπας και γινει κανα καλο κονε.
και για τις γυναικες, εξω ειναι πιο ευκολα.

----------


## Καπετάν Φουρτούνας

Μιάς και μιλάτε για γυναίκες,θα ήθελα να αναφερθώ στο καράβι που θα μπαρκάρω τέλος Ιουλίου.
Είναι δεξαμενόπλοιο και αν δεν κάνω τραγικό λάθος,υπάρχει μιά κοπέλα που είναι ανθυποπλοίαρχος.
Το καλύτερο είναι πως δεν είναι κανά γκαζάδικο του Αιγαίου αλλά VLCC.

----------


## Morgan

eipame , einai liges kai kales! des kai mathe apo tis empeiries ths kai akouse tis dyskolies pou eixe ws gynaika aksiwmatikos tou emporikou naytikou.
...kalo mparko

----------


## W.G.F.D.

Γειά σας παιδιά!!! Θα αρχίσω το μύνημά μου με μια ερώτηση:

Ποίοι από εσάς έχετε δουλέψει με γυναίκα σε καράβι???????

Τα στοιχεία που πιστεύω ότι θέλει αυτή η δουλειά είναι

1ον Να την ΛΑΤΡΕΥΕΙΣ!!!

2ον Να έχεις τις ικανοτητες να την κάνεις

3ον Να έχεις την θέληση να την συνεχίσεις

κ για μας τις γυναικες ακόμα ένα!

Να έχει τα κότσια κ την υπομονη να πεισεις κάτι στενόμυαλους
ότι αξίζεις μια ευκαιρία να αποδειξεις την αξία σου.

----------


## Morgan

egw mono symfoithtries eixa kopeles.
dystyxws oxi se vapori (dystyxws-eytyxws den kserw, alla leme twra)

----------


## mastrokostas

Έχω δουλέψει εγώ ,σε κρουαζιερόπλοιο ,αλλά δεν ήταν αξιωματικός γέφυρας ούτε της μηχανής .Ήταν  hotel manager και  Chief purser .
Εκεί δεν έπαιζε κανένα ρόλο το ότι ήταν γυναίκα στην συγκεκριμένη θέσει .Εκεί η το χεις ,η δεν το χεις ,είτε είσαι άντρας είτε γυναίκα .

----------


## nala

kai ego exo doulepsei me polles ginekes se diafores theseis... exo kai ksadelfi antypoploiarxo se fortiga, kai exo doulepsei polles fores me ginekes markonises.... mia xara htan ola... kai me kapies poli kalitera...(oxi me tis markonises)

----------


## Michael

Εγώ θα σου πω την εμπειρία μου από το πολεμικό ναυτικό όπου έτυχε από την υπηρεσία που ήμουν να δω ταυτόχρονα και αγόρια και κορίτσια από την ΣΜΥΝ και να συμετάσχω στην εκαπίδευσή τους. Το ρεζουμέ ήταν ότι οι κοπέλες που ήταν αρμενιστές και που είναι το πιο κοντινό στο σε έναν ναυτή ή λοστρόμο ή αξιωματικό καταστρώματος του εμπορικού, ήταν τελικά πολύ καλύτερες από πολλούς άλλους συναδέλφους τους τόσο στα λυσίματα και τα δεσίματα όσο και στους χειρισμούς και την θεωρία. Βέβαια ύπήρχαν και εξίσου καλά αγόρια, αλλά αν συγκρίναμε τους μέσους όρους αυτό έβγαινε.
Στο εμπορικό βέβαια τα πράγματα είναι λίγο πιο διαφορετικά και έχω ακούσει και τα δυο. Δηλαδή και πολύ καλές περιπτώσεις, αλλά και περιπτώσεις τις οποίες καλύτερα να μην αναφέρουμε... Τόσο σε ελλήνικά όσο και σε ξένα βαπόρια. 
Πάντως σίγουρα μια γυναίκα στα ποντοπόρα έχει να αντιμετωπίσει ορισμένες επιπλέον αντικειμενικές δυσκολιες άσχετα από το αν είναι καλή στην δουλειά ή όχι.
Προσωπικά πιστευω πως θα μπορούσαν να υπάρχουν περισσότερες γυναίκες στις μέρες μας, αλλά θα πρέπει πρώτα να ξεπερεστούν ορισμένες προκαταλήψεις που οδηγούν είτε σε δυσμενέστερη μεταχείριση είτε ευμενέστερη.

----------


## mastrokostas

> Κάποτε ο ρόλος της γυναίκας στην ναυτιλία ήταν μόνο ως σύζυγος κάποιου ναυτικού. 
> 
> Τώρα έχουν μπει μέσα στα γραφεία και με μεγάλη επιτυχία στις περισσότερες περιπτώσεις... 
> 
> Ρωτάω εσάς που έχετε κάνει ταξίδι ... πώς θα ήταν ένα βαπόρι που το πλήρωμα θα απαρτιζόταν μόνο από γυναίκες... (δεν λεω μικτό για ευνόητους λόγους)... θα μπορούσε ποτέ να γίνει κάτι τέτοιο. :?:


Πρακτικά είναι αδύνατον να γίνει, διότι υπάρχουν κάποιες ειδικότητες που είναι δύσκολο να καλυφθούν από γυναίκες .Πχ δεν μπορεί μια γυναίκα να κάνει τον μηχανικό! Οι δουλειές του μηχανοστασίου είναι δουλειές καθαρά για αρσενικούς .Στην κουβέρτα, την δουλειά του λοστρόμου του ναύτη είναι δύσκολο να την κάνει η γυναίκα .Και μην μου πείτε ότι μπορεί !Διότι δεν θα είναι γυναίκα ,αλλά ο Σωτηρακης ο Μπέλος !
Και πως ρε παιδί μου να φύγει μια γυναίκα για μπάρκο για επτά μήνες ?Και αν κάνει οικογένεια τι γίνεται τότε ?Τα παιδιά ποιος τα μεγαλώνει ?Ο σύζυγος πως πορεύετε ?Αν ναυτικός και αυτός ,δεν πρόκειται να συναντηθούν ποτέ ! 
Ένα πράγμα που δεν κατάλαβα ποτέ είναι τι ζόρι τραβούν οι γυναίκες με της δουλειές που κάνουν οι άντρες και θέλουν να της κάνουν αυτές !Δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατί πρέπει μια γυναίκα να κάνει τον ναυτικό τον ηλεκτροσυγκολητη , τον μπετατζή ,σοβατζή, βοθρατζη ,υδραυλικό κλπ ?Γιατί ?δεν τους φτάνουν αυτά που έχουν να κάνουν ? Χάνουν και την θηλυκότητα τους συν της άλλης ! Και μην πεταχτή κανείς και πει ότι η γυναίκα ποτέ δεν χάνει την θηλυκότητα της ?Διότι έχω δει στην πρώην Σοβιετική ένωση γυναίκα να κουβαλά τενεκέ, και να ρίχνει μπετα ,και μου φύγε το χρώμα !
Αν πρόκειται για να κάνεις έρωτα με μια τέτοια γυναίκα να βάζεις bra defer η να παίζεις μπουνιές για το ποιος θα κάτσει από κάτω ,άστο να παει στο διάολο!
Και για να μην υπάρξει καμία παρεξήγηση , και η γυναίκα αλλά και ο άντρας μπορούν να κάνουν όλες της δουλειές .Απλά πέρα από ένα σημείο μπλέκουν πολύ τα πράγματα με τον μπαμπά κομμωτή και την μαμά τορναδόρο !
Ο θεός να φιλάει !!!!!!

----------


## nala

> Και για να μην υπάρξει καμία παρεξήγηση , και η γυναίκα αλλά και ο άντρας μπορούν να κάνουν όλες της δουλειές .Απλά πέρα από ένα σημείο μπλέκουν πολύ τα πράγματα με τον μπαμπά κομμωτή και την μαμά τορναδόρο !
> Ο θεός να φιλάει !!!!!!


 
Nomizo oti ta eipes ola.!!!

----------


## efouskayak

Λοιποόοοοοοοοοον 

Το thread αυτό αμφιταλαντεύεται ανάμεσα στην γυναίκα, την ναυτιλία, τον φεμινισμό, τον ρατσισμό και πάει λέγοντας. 

Καταρχήν δεν είναι όλες οι δουλειές για όλους ασχέτως φύλου. Έχουμε ξαναπεί υπάρχουν γυναίκες που μπορούν κάλλιστα να δουλέψουν σε μηχανοστάσιο και άντρες που μπορούν εξίσου καλά να γίνουν κομμωτές. Δεν καταλαβαίνω ποιο είναι το θέμα σε αυτό? Τι σας χαλάει? Το σεξ απήλ? Αν σε κάποιον δεν κάνει κλίκ μια γυναίκα που δουλεύει σε οικοδομή σε κάποιον άλλο μπορεί να κάνει. Όπως επίσης υπάρχουν και κομμωτές αρσενικοί και ναυτικοί αμφιβόλου ερωτικών προτιμήσεων. Πάλι δεν μας απασχολεί. 

Οι ικανότητες του κάθε ανθρώπου έχουν να κάνουν με το πόσο θέλει κάτι… αν κάποια θέλει να είναι σονι και ντε μέσα στην μουντζούρα μαγκιά της και δικαίωμα της. Αν το θέλει μπορεί να το κάνει, και αν το θέλει γιατί να μην το κάνει?

 Και κάτι άλλο… ποιος σας είπε ότι η κάθε γυναίκα θέλει να είναι ερωτική φαντασίωση του εκάστοτε περαστικού? (mastrokosta για το θέμα με τα μπετά και την Ρωσίδα)

----------


## Kyriakos

> ...... Δεν καταλαβαίνω ποιο είναι το θέμα σε αυτό? Τι σας χαλάει? Το σεξ απήλ? Αν σε κάποιον δεν κάνει κλίκ μια γυναίκα που δουλεύει σε οικοδομή σε κάποιον άλλο μπορεί να κάνει.
> 
> ......Οι ικανότητες του κάθε ανθρώπου έχουν να κάνουν με το πόσο θέλει κάτι… αν κάποια θέλει να είναι σονι και ντε μέσα στην μουντζούρα μαγκιά της και δικαίωμα της. Αν το θέλει μπορεί να το κάνει, και αν το θέλει γιατί να μην το κάνει?
> .....Και κάτι άλλο… ποιος σας είπε ότι η κάθε γυναίκα θέλει να είναι ερωτική φαντασίωση του εκάστοτε περαστικού? (mastrokosta για το θέμα με τα μπετά και την Ρωσίδα)


Αν αφαιρέσουμε το σεξ-απήλ, την ιδιοσυγκρασία και την θηλυκότητα μιας γυναίκας, αφαιρούμε το στοιχείο "γυναίκα" από την οντότητα, και μένει ο "άνθρωπος". Αντίστοιχα και για τον άντρα φυσικά.

¶ρα, αν αφαιρέσουμε το στοιχείο "γυναίκα"... είμαστε εκτός θέματος :Wink:

----------


## efouskayak

> Αν αφαιρέσουμε το σεξ-απήλ, την ιδιοσυγκρασία και την θηλυκότητα μιας γυναίκας, αφαιρούμε το στοιχείο "γυναίκα" από την οντότητα, και μένει ο "άνθρωπος". Αντίστοιχα και για τον άντρα φυσικά.
> 
> ¶ρα, αν αφαιρέσουμε το στοιχείο "γυναίκα"... είμαστε εκτός θέματος


Εγώ δεν είπα να τα αφαιρέσουμε εκτός αν δεν σας έδωσα να το καταλάβετε σωστά. 
Αυτό που ήθελα να πώ είναι οτι είναι υποκειμενικό το σεξ απήλ μιας γυναίκας... μια γυναίκα που δουλεύει σε μηχανοστάσιο μπορεί σε εσένα να μην κάνει κλικ αλλα σε κάποιον άλλο να κάνει... όπως επίσης αν την δείς εκτός του εργασιακού της χώρου να είναι τόσο θηλυκή όσο και μια οποιαδήποτε γυναίκα σε οποιοδήποτε επάγγελμα. 

Μια γυναίκα μπορεί να έχει πολλά πρόσωπα, να είναι και θηλυκό όπου χρειάζεται και ΄΄αντράκι΄΄ όπου είναι απαραίτητο . Γιατι να το βλέπεις αφαιρετικά και όχι προσθετικά ? 

Και γιατι να κρίνεις απο το περιτύλιγμα στο τέλος τέλος της γραφής.....

Εντός είμαστε στο θέμα Kyriako !!!!!!!!

----------


## Kyriakos

> Εγώ δεν είπα να τα αφαιρέσουμε εκτός αν δεν σας έδωσα να το καταλάβετε σωστά.


Με την επιθετικότητα στο μήνυμα, αυτό έδωσες ("γιατί ασχολείστε με αυτό?"). 




> Αυτό που ήθελα να πώ είναι οτι είναι υποκειμενικό το σεξ απήλ μιας γυναίκας... μια γυναίκα που δουλεύει σε μηχανοστάσιο μπορεί σε εσένα να μην κάνει κλικ αλλα σε κάποιον άλλο να κάνει... όπως επίσης αν την δείς εκτός του εργασιακού της χώρου να είναι τόσο θηλυκή όσο και μια οποιαδήποτε γυναίκα σε οποιοδήποτε επάγγελμα.


Υποκειμενικό είναι, αλλά ποσοστιαία δεν ισχύει. Και η θηλυκότητα δεν είναι σαν το φουστανάκι (το βάζουμε - το βγάζουμε).

Και αν δεχθούμε και το υποκειμενικό, θα δεχθούμε και την άποψη του mastrokosta και τα ρώσικα μπετά.




> Μια γυναίκα μπορεί να έχει πολλά πρόσωπα, να είναι και θηλυκό όπου χρειάζεται και ΄΄αντράκι΄΄ όπου είναι απαραίτητο . Γιατι να το βλέπεις αφαιρετικά και όχι προσθετικά ?


Γιατί αν δεις προσθετικά δύο εξ-ορισμού αντίθετες έννοιες (+ και -) βγάζεις ΜΗΔΕΝ!




> Και γιατι να κρίνεις απο το περιτύλιγμα στο τέλος τέλος της γραφής.....


1. Γιατί αν αφαιρέσεις το περιτύλιγμα, και πας πιο μέσα, πάλι στον "άνθρωπο" καταλήγεις (άρα εκτός θέματος  :Wink:  :Wink: )
2. Πρώτα βλέπεις το περιτύλιγμα. Και δεν έχεις πάντα τον χρόνο, ή δεν σε δελεάζει τόσο ώστε να προσπαθήσεις να το ανοίξεις και να κρίνεις
3. Γιατί πολλές γυναίκες, αν τις αντιμετωπίσεις χωρίς το γυναικείο περιτύλιγμα (ως "άνθρωπο", φίλο ή απλώς συνεργάτη), παρεξηγούνται.

(νομίζουν οτί το προσπέρασες γιατί σε αφήνει τουλάχιστον αδιάφορο, άρα δεν είναι όμορφες / ελκυστικές, άρα δεν τις θέλει κανείς, άρα θα μείνουν μόνες τους ανύπαντρες και χωρίς παιδιά, άρα μόλις τους κατέστρεψες την ζωή, άρα θα φας χαστούκι, ενώ αν σχολιάσεις θετικά το περιτύλιγμα, δεν μπορείς να την δεις ως άνθρωπο, είσαι ένα φαλλοκρατικό γουρούνι που τους την πέφτει, άρα σε αντιμετωπίζουν εχθρικά, γιατί δεν είσαι καλός συνεργάτης, και που να είσαι αφού όλο με τις γκόμενες ασχολείσαι...  Γαϊδούρι!)


Και αν το θέσουμε υποκειμενικά, εσένα τί εντύπωση θα σου έκανε αν στο σπίτι εγώ αλλάζω καμιά λάμπα και εκείνη βάζει και βγάζει πρίζες, τρίβει / βερνικώνει το γραφείο και βάζει και τα ράφια?





> Εντός είμαστε στο θέμα Kyriako !!!!!!!!


Πάλι καλά που σε κράτησα "εντός" να λες...

----------


## efouskayak

Δεν νομίζω να ήμουν επιθετική και αν φάνηκε έτσι ζητώ συγγνώμη δεν ήταν αυτός ο σκοπός μου.

Κι όμως είναι φουστανάκι η θηλυκότητα και σου έφερα παρα πολυ απλό παράδειγμα... αν η γυναίκα που δουλεύει στο μηχανοστάσιο, ντυθεί, βαφτεί και βγεί έξω μπορεί να είναι αν όχι το απόλυτο θηλυκό ενα σαν όλα τα άλλα.  

Και βέβαια δέχομαι την άποψη του mastrokosta και ξαναλέω δεν πρέπει όλοι να αρέσουν σε όλους. Δεν είναι υποχρεωτικό και δεν είναι και αυτοσκοπός της γυναίκας (πλην ηλιθίων εξαιρέσεων) .

_Γιατί αν δεις προσθετικά δύο εξ-ορισμού αντίθετες έννοιες (+ και -) βγάζεις ΜΗΔΕΝ!_
Δεκτά τα μαθηματικά αλλα το νόμισμα έχει δύο όψεις και η γυναίκα πολλές περισσότερες.

Γιατί επιμένεις να ξεχωρίζεις την γυναίκα απο τον άνθρωπο? Ανήκουμε και εμείς στο ανθρώπινο είδος, μπορεί να έχουμε περισσότερα χαρίσματα απο εσάς αλλα πως να γίνει και εμείς σαν και εσάς είμαστε  :Wink: 

Μην κάτσουμε να αναλύσουμε τους τρόπους προσέγκισης των γυναικών γιατι θα βγούμε σίγουρα εκτός θέματος. 

Εγώ αυτό που θέλω να διευκρινήσω είναι οτι υπάρχουν και γυναίκες που απλώς θέλουν να δουλέψουν και όχι να κάνουν γνωριμίες μέσα στον εργασιακό τους χώρο. 

Εμένα προσωπικά δεν θα μου έκανε την παραμικρή εντύπωση το θέαμα που περιγράφεις με τις λάμπες και τις μπρίζες.... θα έπρεπε?

----------


## Kyriakos

> Δεν νομίζω να ήμουν επιθετική και αν φάνηκε έτσι ζητώ συγγνώμη δεν ήταν αυτός ο σκοπός μου.


Περιττή η συγνώμη, ότι θέλεις κάνεις, Administrator είσαι




> Κι όμως είναι φουστανάκι η θηλυκότητα και σου έφερα παρα πολυ απλό παράδειγμα... αν η γυναίκα που δουλεύει στο μηχανοστάσιο, ντυθεί, βαφτεί και βγεί έξω μπορεί να είναι αν όχι το απόλυτο θηλυκό ενα σαν όλα τα άλλα.


Η θηλυκότητα δεν έχει καμία σχέση με το παράδειγμά σου και δεν νομίζω να μπορώ να σου το εξηγήσω, αλλά πιστεύω οτί οι άντρες αναγνώστες καταλαβαίνουν. Η θηλυκότητα θα φανει και μέσα από στολή πυροσβέστη σε στάση προσοχή. 




> Και βέβαια δέχομαι την άποψη του mastrokosta και ξαναλέω δεν πρέπει όλοι να αρέσουν σε όλους. Δεν είναι υποχρεωτικό και δεν είναι και αυτοσκοπός της γυναίκας (πλην ηλιθίων εξαιρέσεων) .


Δεν θεωρώ οτί είναι θέμα ηλιθιότητας όσο θέμα ανασφάλειας που όλοι έχουμε σε κάποιο βαθμό.




> _Γιατί αν δεις προσθετικά δύο εξ-ορισμού αντίθετες έννοιες (+ και -) βγάζεις ΜΗΔΕΝ!_
> Δεκτά τα μαθηματικά αλλα το νόμισμα έχει δύο όψεις και η γυναίκα πολλές περισσότερες.


Εντυπωσιακό! σαν τα ζάρια! Τα δύο στοιχεία όμως είναι άνδρας - γυναίκα.




> Γιατί επιμένεις να ξεχωρίζεις την γυναίκα απο τον άνθρωπο? Ανήκουμε και εμείς στο ανθρώπινο είδος, μπορεί να έχουμε περισσότερα χαρίσματα απο εσάς αλλα πως να γίνει και εμείς σαν και εσάς είμαστε


Δεν ξεχωρίζω! ίσα-ίσα, που η γυναίκα είναι ένας χαρακτηρισμός πέρα από τον άνθρωπο. ¶λλα αν πεις "καλός" ή "εργατικός" ή "εξαίρετος" άνθρωπος, δεν έχει σημασία αν είναι άνδρας η γυναίκα, αν δεν θέλουμε να βάλουμε ξεχωριστά προτερήματα σε κάθε φύλο.  




> Μην κάτσουμε να αναλύσουμε τους τρόπους προσέγκισης των γυναικών γιατι θα βγούμε σίγουρα εκτός θέματος.


Σωστά. Το έθεσα σαν "παράδειγμα" και μόνο, όσο αφορά τις εργασιακές σχέσεις.




> Εγώ αυτό που θέλω να διευκρινήσω είναι οτι *υπάρχουν και* γυναίκες που απλώς θέλουν να δουλέψουν και όχι να κάνουν γνωριμίες μέσα στον εργασιακό τους χώρο.


Η πλειοψηφία τί κάνει? - δεν υπονοώ τίποτα, ΡΩΤΑΩ, γιατί εσύ θα έχεις καλύτερη αντίληψη του θέματος.




> Εμένα προσωπικά δεν θα μου έκανε την παραμικρή εντύπωση το θέαμα που περιγράφεις με τις λάμπες και τις μπρίζες.... θα έπρεπε?


Θεωρώ πως ναι, γιατί ενώ συμβαίνει συχνά δεν είναι ακόμα συνηθισμένο, άρα θα έπρεπε να σου κάνει κάποια εντύπωση, ως "μάλλον ασυνήθιστο".  

Εκτός αν ανήκεις σε κάτι βλάκες κολλημένους που τσαντίζονται όταν φοράει κράνος ο οδηγός και όχι η κοπέλα πίσω... :Wink: 

Κατά τα άλλα, θα μπορούσε κάλλιστα να είναι καλύτερα έτσι, καθώς οι γυναίκες εκ-κατασκευής έχουν πιο λεπτά και ευέλικτα χέρια, κατάλληλα για λεπτές εργασίες. Τα δεδομένα αλλάζουν, όπως π.χ. οι φορτηγατζήδες, που έχουν την φήμη του "δυνατού" γιατί κάποτε οδηγούσαν τα "μηχανικά" τέρατα, και ξεφόρτωναν κιόλας άμα λάχει.... Με τα υδραυλικά συστήματα και τα κλάρκ, πλέον, ίσα-ίσα που είναι σαν στο γραφείο, και πάνε και γυμναστήριο όταν προλαβαίνουν, για να κρατηθούν σε φόρμα...


Παράλληλα όμως, κάποιοι "άνδρες" βασίζονται στο "ανδρικό" επάγγελμα γι' αυτήν την επιβεβαίωση, οπότε όταν μία γυναίκα εισχωρήσει και κλονίζει αυτό το δεδομένο *τους* είναι πολύ αναμενόμενο να ενοχληθούν και να αντιδράσουν. (πάμε πάλι στο θέμα "ανασφάλεια")

----------


## efouskayak

Καλά σίγουρα περιτή η συγγνώμη γιατι όχι μόνο είμαι administrator είμαι και terminator αλλα λίγο η ζέστη λίγο το καλοκαίρι καίμε και εμείς οι administrator την φλάντζα μας .................


_Η θηλυκότητα δεν έχει καμία σχέση με το παράδειγμά σου και δεν νομίζω να μπορώ να σου το εξηγήσω, αλλά πιστεύω οτί οι άντρες αναγνώστες καταλαβαίνουν. Η θηλυκότητα θα φανει και μέσα από στολή πυροσβέστη σε στάση προσοχή._ 

Αν έχεις στο μυαλό σου την Sklanarikova με στολή πυροσβέστη ... ξέχνα το, άτοπο  :Razz:  και εγώ κατάλαβα τι θέλεις να πείς και ας μην είμαι άντρας αναγνώστης ... εσύ όμως κατάλαβες τι θέλω να πώ εγώ?

Λοιπόν επειδή το έχουμε πάρει απο εδώ και το έχουμε πάει στην Αλάσκα και πίσω το θέμα, απλά και όμορφα διαφωνείς στο ότι κάποιες γυναίκες είναι ικανές *και* για αντροδουλειές ? για το καράβι? για το μηχανοστάσιο? για τα μπετά ρε γαμώτο  :Smile:  


Η πλειοψηφία των γυναικών και λυπάμαι πολύ που αναγκάζομαι να το γράψω κι όλας... απλά θέλει να αρέσει.

Τα υπόλοιπα είναι θέματα προς άλλη συζήτηση.  

_Εκτός αν ανήκεις σε κάτι βλάκες κολλημένους που τσαντίζονται όταν φοράει κράνος ο οδηγός και όχι η κοπέλα πίσω..._

Η κοπέλα δεν θέλει να χαλάσει το μαλλί χαχαχαχαχαχαχαχα :Wink:

----------


## mastrokostas

> Λοιποόοοοοοοοοον 
> 
> Και κάτι άλλο… ποιος σας είπε ότι η κάθε γυναίκα θέλει να είναι ερωτική φαντασίωση του εκάστοτε περαστικού? (mastrokosta για το θέμα με τα μπετά και την Ρωσίδα)


Ποιος μου το είπε ? Ο Hontos μου το είπε που πουλάει καλούδια για γυναίκες !Είπαμε να ήμαστε ειλικρινείς. Όλες η γυναίκες που βάφονται, στολίζονται ,περιποιούνται τον εαυτό τους το κάνουν για να προξενήσουν τον θαυμασμό και τα βλέμματα των σκύλων και των ψαριών......? Στο άλλο φύλο ,στον άντρα ,στον αρσενικό, στον βαρβάτο ,θέλουν να κάνουν κλικ !Οι άντρες πανε γυμναστήρια για να σηκώνουν το πληκτρολόγιο και το κινητό τους? Την θηλυκια γάτα θέλουν να εντυπωσιάσουν !
Μια γυναίκα που δουλεύει σε οικοδομή η σε μηχανοστάσιο θα την χάσει την θηλυκότητα της λόγο της φύσης της δουλειάς της .Για να βγάλεις έμβολο στο βαπόρι βαράς βαριά που παει καπνός ,και είσαι και στο πέλαγος καμιά φορά και τα πράγματα είναι ακομη ποιο δύσκολα .Ούτε ο γίγαντας Κωστετσος δεν θα μπορούσε να το κανει,και ελπίζω να καταλαβαίνεις την διαφορά .Αυτά τα πράγματα ,θέλουν αρσενικούς . 
Και με απογοητεύεις ,διότι εγώ δεν ήμουν ο εκάστοτε περαστικός .Είχα πέντε καλτσόν στην τσέπη και φορούσα και τρία μπλουτζίν!

----------


## Enalia

Ωραία συζήτηση γίνεται εδώ και στη βάση συμφωνώ με το μήνυμα του Michael παραπάνω και να συμπληρώσω ότι *ευτυχώς* τα πράγματα και οι εποχές αλλάζουν και ευελπιστώ να φτάσουμε κάποια στιγμή να δούμε όντως περισσότερες γυναίκες στη ναυτιλία, και σε πλοία αλλά και σε γραφεία. Αυτό το καταμαρτυρούν οι πολλές γυναίκες που κατακλύζουν τις Α.Ε.Ν. και πραγματικά εύχομαι οι περισσότερες από αυτές να προσπεράσουν κοινωνικά στερεότυπα και προκαταλήψεις και να πασχίσουν για αυτό που αγαπούν. 

Θυμάμαι με συμπάθεια μια πολύ όμορφη συζήτηση που είχα με μια τεταρτοετή φοιτήτρια από την ΑΕΝ Μηχ. Μηχανιώνας, η οποία μετά από 3 5μηνα μπάρκα ως Δόκ. Μηχανικός σε ποντοπόρα πλοία θέλησε να κάνει τους λίγους τελευταίους μήνες που χρωστούσε για το δίπλωμά της στην ακτοπλοϊα, απλά για εμπειρία. Η αγάπη της γυναίκας αυτής για τη θάλασσα, για τα πλοία, για τις μηχανές, για τις σπουδές της, για τη δουλειά της, ήταν τόσο έκδηλη στα λόγια και τις εκφράσεις της που υπερνικούσαν τις απογοητεύσεις και τις όποιες πίκρες και εμπόδια συνάντησε στην υπηρεσία της στα βαπόρια, κυρίως λόγω του φύλου της. Δεν στεκόταν σ' αυτές τις άσχημες στιγμές κι ούτε την επηρέασαν στο ελάχιστο κάνοντάς την να αμφιταλαντευτεί για τις αποφάσεις και τον δρόμο που ήθελε να πάρει. 
Επομένως, σ' αυτό που λέει ο φίλτατος mastrokostas παραπάνω: _Πχ δεν μπορεί μια γυναίκα να κάνει τον μηχανικό! Οι δουλειές του μηχανοστασίου είναι δουλειές καθαρά για αρσενικούς .Στην κουβέρτα, την δουλειά του λοστρόμου του ναύτη είναι δύσκολο να την κάνει η γυναίκα_, φαντάζομαι τί θα είχαν να του απαντήσουν όλα αυτά τα κορίτσια που φοιτούν στις ΑΕΝ -και δεν είναι λίγα, είναι πολλά, όπως πολλές είναι και οι δυσκολίες που αντιμετωπίζουν ακόμα και στο να βρουν πλοία να κάνουν την εξάσκησή τους και δυστυχώς, τέτοιες πρακτικές τους πριονίζουν σιγά σιγά φιλοδοξίες και όνειρα και το θεωρώ πολύ κρίμα. 

Προσωπικά, πιστεύω ακράδαντα πως όταν αγαπάς κάτι, ό,τι κι αν είναι αυτό, καμία "φυσική" αδυναμία δεν μπορεί να σταθεί εμπόδιο ώστε να μη το κάνεις καλά. Δεν δέχομαι ότι υπάρχουν δουλειές ανδρικές και γυναικείες που αντενδείκνυται λόγω σωματικών χαρακτηριστικών (φανταστείτε τότε πώς τα καταφέρνουν οι φιλιππινέζοι μηχανικοί που σαφώς και δεν είναι σωματικά πιο δυνατοί ή ανεπτυγμένοι από πολλές γυναίκες!). Απλώς, υπάρχουν δουλειές που είναι "καθιερωμένες" είτε έτσι είτε αλλιώς βάσει διακρίσεων λόγω φύλου, κοινωνικών ανισοτήτων, προκαταλήψεων και λοιπών συναφών στενόμυαλων πρακτικών. Μιας και μίλησα για τις ΑΕΝ πιο πριν, θεωρώ ευτύχημα που ο αριθμός των γυναικών εκεί αυξάνει χρόνο με το χρόνο, όπως επίσης και ότι η συνύπαρξη στα θρανία αγοριών-κοριτσιών θα βγάλει στο μέλλον ναυτικούς ή ανθρώπους που θα ασχοληθούν με την ναυτιλία και που θα είναι σαφώς περισσότερο εξοικειωμένοι με μια γυναίκα δίπλα τους, με αποτέλεσμα να μην την κοιτούν απλώς ως μία ακόμα πελάτισσα του Hondos αλλά ως μία συνάδελφο όμοτιμη.

Όσο για τα θέματα θηλυκότητας, φιλαρέσκειας κλπ, που υποβόσκουν σε κάποια μέρη τούτης της συζήτησης, θαρρώ πως έχουν να κάνουν περισσότερο με την εικόνα, -ειδικότερα σήμερα που λόγω του αδιάκοπου βομβαρδισμού της εικόνας το βλέμμα αδρανεί και το μάτι προσλαμβάνει αβίαστα τα πάντα-, και την ανάγκη αναζήτησης και απόδειξης μια οριοθετημένης έμφυλης συμπεριφοράς, παρά με την κουβέντα την ίδια αυτή καθεαυτή, Γυναίκα και ναυτιλία.

----------


## efouskayak

> Ποιος μου το είπε ? Ο Hontos μου το είπε που πουλάει καλούδια για γυναίκες !Είπαμε να ήμαστε ειλικρινείς. Όλες η γυναίκες που βάφονται, στολίζονται ,περιποιούνται τον εαυτό τους το κάνουν για να προξενήσουν τον θαυμασμό και τα βλέμματα των σκύλων και των ψαριών......? Στο άλλο φύλο ,στον άντρα ,στον αρσενικό, στον βαρβάτο ,θέλουν να κάνουν κλικ !Οι άντρες πανε γυμναστήρια για να σηκώνουν το πληκτρολόγιο και το κινητό τους? Την θηλυκια γάτα θέλουν να εντυπωσιάσουν !
> Μια γυναίκα που δουλεύει σε οικοδομή η σε μηχανοστάσιο θα την χάσει την θηλυκότητα της λόγο της φύσης της δουλειάς της .Για να βγάλεις έμβολο στο βαπόρι βαράς βαριά που παει καπνός ,και είσαι και στο πέλαγος καμιά φορά και τα πράγματα είναι ακομη ποιο δύσκολα .Ούτε ο γίγαντας Κωστετσος δεν θα μπορούσε να το κανει,και ελπίζω να καταλαβαίνεις την διαφορά .Αυτά τα πράγματα ,θέλουν αρσενικούς . 
> Και με απογοητεύεις ,διότι εγώ δεν ήμουν ο εκάστοτε περαστικός .Είχα πέντε καλτσόν στην τσέπη και φορούσα και τρία μπλουτζίν!


Καταρχήν καλημέρα 

ο/η Enalia με έχει καλύψει πλήρως απλώς 2 πραγματάκια ακόμα θέλω να πώ... πρώτον είπα σε προηγούμενο ποστ οτι οι γυναικές θέλουν να αρέσουν δεν το αρνήθηκα αυτό όμως υπάρχουν και γυναίκες που μπορεί να μην είναι η πλειοψηφία όμως υπάρχουν που στον εργασιακό τους χώρο είτε είναι καράβι είτε είναι οικοδομή δεν θέλουν να αρέσουν ... αυτές οι 8-10-12 ώρες είναι ώρες δουλειάς !!!!!!

Τώρα τα περι αρσενικών και θηλυκών δεν τα συνεχίζω γιατι οι αρσενικοί σκεφτεστε διαφορετικά και εμείς οι θηλυκές επίσης... το ζητούμενο για μένα είναι οταν μια γυναίκα πάει στο βαπόρι ή στο γραφείο ή οπουδήποτε στην ναυτιλία να έχει ίση μεταχείριση με τον άντρα και να μην την βλέπουν σαν ξωτικό !!!!! Αυτό μπορεί να γίνει? να ανοίξουν λίγο τα μάτια τους και να δούν τον άνθρωπο που δουλεύει ασχέτως αν φοράει make up ή after save........

----------


## sonia24

Να πω και εγω την αποψη μου, εχοντας διαβασει τα παραπανω post.

Δεν ξερω την ψυχολογια του άντρα σε "γυναικεία" επαγγέλματα, αλλά η ψυχολογία της γυναίκας στα "αντρικά" ας πούμε, έχει μια ανασφάλεια. Παρατηρώντας γυναίκες που εργάζονται σε αντρικές δουλειές, διακρίνω έναν πως να το πω τσαμπουκα με την καλή εννοια, οχι οτι θελουν να σε πλακωσουν στο ξυλο.Νομιζω ότι αυτο πηγάζει απο το φόβο τους να αποδείξουν ότι αξίζουν την ίση αντιμετώπιση, γι αυτό και δεν υιοθετουν ένα στυλακι μιας κοπελας που δουλέυει reception σε κάποιο ξενοδοχείο ας πούμε. Φυσικά δεν ενοοω ότι ισχύει σε ολες.... (να πω οτι το εχω δει σε ταξιτζουδες, φορτηγατζουδες, οδηγους λεωφορειων κλπ.γυναικα ναυτικο δεν εχω δει)

Επειδή είτε το θέλουμε είτε οχι η κοινωνία είναι ανδροκρατούμενη, οι γυναίκες έχουν βγει και συνεχιζουν να βγαινουν στην επιφάνεια με μεγαλα βηματα και να εμπλέκονται στα "χωραφια" των αντρων. έτσι καποιοι αντρες νοιωθουν οτι απειλουνται και καποιες γυναικες νοιωθουν οτι πρεπει να αποδειξουν οτι αξιζουν, λες και ειναι υποχρεωμενες να δωσουν καποιο ατυπο τεστ. 

εγω αναρωτιεμαι αν οι αντρες αποδεχονταν και επιδοκιμαζαν τις γυναικες ναυτικους, πυροσβεστες και εγω δεν ξερω τι....εκεινες θα προσπαθουσαν με τοση μανια να αποδειξουν τις ικανοτητες τους?????? 

νομιζω πως οχι.

----------


## nala

Παιδιά καλημέρα,

Επειδή έχω γράψει ήδη αρκετά για το θέμα, εδώ σε αυτό το ποστ θα είμαι σύντομος, 

Καταρχήν συμφωνώ κατά 95 τις εκατό με όσα λενε τα κορίτσια εδώ, σε λίγα σημεία διαφωνώ που όμως δεν σημαντικά. _Νομίζω ότι οι νεότερες γενιές είναι πιο έτοιμες να ζήσουν με γυναίκες και άντρες μαζί στα ίδια επαγγέλματα_. Εκείνο που παρατηρώ από το τρόπο που μιλάν οι γυναίκες γενικά, είναι ότι ακόμα αυτές νιώθουν μια σχετική ανασφάλεια και προσπαθούν να αμυνθούν, όσο παμε πιο πίσω σε γενιές τόσο πιο επιθετικές γίνονται. Δεν υπάρχει λ.χ. διαμάχη για το αντίθετο, δηλαδή ισότητα του άντρα με την γυναίκα γιατί στερεοτυπικά θεωρείται πως α άντρας είναι αρκετά άξιος για να συγκριθεί με μια γυναίκα. Φυσικά πιστεύω , όπως έχω ξαναγράψει ότι πρέπει να μιλάμε για ισότητα αξίας των δυο φύλων και όχι για ισότητα των δυο διαφορετικών φύλων.

Για του λόγου το αληθές θα σας πω ενα παραδείγματα από την βαπορίσια μου εμπειρία.

Εγώ αξιωματικός άντρας με όλα τα γνωρίσματα του άντρα με στολή.....
Αυτή αξιωματικός επίσης ισόβαθμος με εμένα.
Πίνουμε καφέ και τα λεμε. Αυτή ως γυναίκα μου έλεγε γυναικείες κουβέντες και εγώ σα κόκορας το έπαιζα άντρας....(Τι πιο φυσιολογικό....)
Στην δουλεία ήταν άψογη ίσως η καλύτερη αξιωματικός στο πόστο της, μάλιστα μετά βγήκε και στο γραφείο όχι γιατί ήθελε να τα παρατήσει αλλά γιατί ήταν πολύ καλή.
Συμπέρασμα ήταν γυναίκα και εγώ άντρας αυτό δεν αλλάζει εξου και η διαφορετικότητα και όχι η ισότητα. Στην δουλειά όμως ήταν επαγγελματίας άριστη. Η άξια εδώ των φύλων ισούται. (η ακόμα η δική της να ήταν μεγαλύτερη)

*Όμως μην προσπαθείτε ρε κορίτσια να αρνηθείτε τη γυναικεία σας φύση απλά και μόνο για να υποδυθείτε έναν άλλο ρόλο, το ρόλο του άντρα. Είπαμε έχουμε ξεχωριστούς ρόλους που όμως η αξία τους είναι ίδια*

----------


## sonia24

*Όμως μην προσπαθείτε ρε κορίτσια να αρνηθείτε τη γυναικεία σας φύση απλά και μόνο για να υποδυθείτε έναν άλλο ρόλο, το ρόλο του άντρα. Είπαμε έχουμε ξεχωριστούς ρόλους που όμως η αξία τους είναι ίδια*

Νομίζω ότι ο nala εχει δικιο. Με αυτη την προταση του συμφωνω. Περιπου αυτο ηθελα και εγω να πω παραπανω, αναφεροντας τον "τσαμπουκα" των γυναικων και την ανασφαλεια....

----------


## efouskayak

> *Όμως μην προσπαθείτε ρε κορίτσια να αρνηθείτε τη γυναικεία σας φύση απλά και μόνο για να υποδυθείτε έναν άλλο ρόλο, το ρόλο του άντρα. Είπαμε έχουμε ξεχωριστούς ρόλους που όμως η αξία τους είναι ίδια*


Με αρκετούς ρόλους έχουμε φορτωθεί νομίζω μας φτάνουν, δεν υπάρχει λόγος να υποδυθούμε και τους άντρες !!!!! Και όποιες το κάνουν στο τέλος θα είναι εις βάρος τους και μιλάμε για πολύ βάρος !!!!!!!!

----------


## Petros

Πολυ βαρος θα εχουνε παει 200 κιλα απο τις μπυρες και τις προβατινες.

----------


## efouskayak

> Πολυ βαρος θα εχουνε παει 200 κιλα απο τις μπυρες και τις προβατινες.


Και να χάσουμε την θηλυκότητα μας? απαπαπαπαπαπαπαπααπα με τίποτα... τόνο με μαρούλι και περγέ !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## sonia24

> Και να χάσουμε την θηλυκότητα μας? απαπαπαπαπαπαπαπααπα με τίποτα... τόνο με μαρούλι και περγέ !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


εμενα η προβατινα μου αρεσει (off topic...) αλλα μιας και το αναφερατε.

----------


## Enalia

> *Όμως μην προσπαθείτε ρε κορίτσια να αρνηθείτε τη γυναικεία σας φύση απλά και μόνο για να υποδυθείτε έναν άλλο ρόλο, το ρόλο του άντρα. Είπαμε έχουμε ξεχωριστούς ρόλους που όμως η αξία τους είναι ίδια
> *


*
*
Μα ένα λεπτό, ποιος είπε ότι αρνείται κάποιος την φύση του? Αν την αρνείται καταραμένος θα γυρνά, όπως λέει και ο ποιητής. 

Δεν νομίζω ότι κάτι τέτοιο έχει θέση στη συγκεκριμένη συζήτηση. Βεβαίως και υπάρχουν παράμετροι επιβεβαίωσης/αυτοεπιβεβαίωσης κλπ, όταν κάποιος πηγαίνει "αντίθετα στο ρέμα" -συμβαίνει σε όλες τις περιπτώσεις τούτο-, πόσο μάλλον όταν μιλούμε για απαλλαγή κατεστημένου που έχει ριζώσει βαθιά μέσα στον χρόνο και στις αντιλήψεις μας. Δεν είναι διόλου εύκολο -ακόμα κι αν έχεις "ανοιχτή" ή "προοδευτική" ματιά και άποψη- να αποτινάξεις από πάνω σου στερεότυπα τέτοιου είδους. Για αυτό και τις δικαιολογώ με πολύ συμπάθεια.

Όσο για τους ρόλους, ανδρός και γυναικός, είναι άλλου παπά ευαγγέλιο. 
Να προσθέσω πάντως κλείνοντας και το εξής: ας μη ξεχνάμε πως οι κοινωνία είναι σε κατάσταση δυναμική, που σημαίνει ότι αλλάζει. Έτσι ακριβώς όπως έχει δεχτεί αλλαγές σε τόσα επίπεδα, μορφές και δομή -αλλαγές που λαμβάνουν χώρα *εξ' ανάγκης*- έτσι, εφόσον διαμορφωθούν οι κατάλληλες συνθήκες, θα υπάρξουν αλλαγές και στον τρόπο που αντιμετωπίζει η ανδροκρατούμενη κοινωνία μας εκ βάσεως, την οργάνωσή της (π.χ. γυναίκες στην παραγωγή που σημαίνει αλλαγή στη δομή του πρώτου κύτταρού της, την οικογένεια κλπ κλπ κλπ)

----------


## nala

> [/b][/font][/color]
> (π.χ. γυναίκες στην παραγωγή που σημαίνει αλλαγή στη δομή του πρώτου κύτταρού της, την οικογένεια κλπ κλπ κλπ)


Εμ εδω αρχιζει και γινεται το λαθος. Μια εργαζομενη δεν παυει να ειναι γυναικα, δεν παυει να ειναι συζηγος αλλα και κυριως δεν παωει να ειναι μανα. Οσο και να μετασχηματιστει η κοινωνια και δομες της, ο ρολος της μανας λ.χ. ειναι αναντικαταστατος........ (και ο ρολος του πατερα επισης).

Αρα, μια γυναικα εργαζομενη, ή ναυτικος, επειδη ακριβως δεν πρεπει να υποδυθει το ρολο του αντρα, πρεπει ως γυναικα να ειναι και μανα κτλ....

Οταν λοιπον αποφασισει καποια να κανει κατι(οτιδηποτε) πρεπει να μην απαρνηθει τους υπολοιπους ρολους της που συνοδευοθν την γυναικεια φυση της. Ετσι εξ ορισμου μιλαμε για διαφορετικοτητα, και αυτο δεν αποδεικνιεται , ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΞΙΩΜΑ, οπως εχω ηδη ξαναπει απαντωντας στην Καπετανισσα, και ας με κατηγορει για ελειψη επιχηρηματων.


Εμενα ολη αυτη η συζητηση(οχι του φορουμ, αλλα γενικα περι ισοτητας) μου θυμιζει γαλλικη επανασταση , οπου οι επαναστατες οταν νικησαν και επιβληθηκαν εσφαξαν πολυ περισσοτερους απο ο,τι ειχε σφαξει η βασιλεια.
Δηλαδη μου θυμιζει οτι οπως λεει και μια παροιμια "εμαθα και δασκαλευω και γα..ω το δασκαλο μου." Υπαρχει δηλαδη υπερβολη στην αντιδραση λογω προυγουμενης καταπιεσης και λογω νεας προτωγνορης ισχυος και λογω αγνοιας διαχειρισης τησ ισχυος αυτης.

----------


## Kyriakos

Ονομαστικά, τί δυσκολίες αντιμετωπίζουν οι "Γυναίκες στην Ναυτιλία":

α) Στο Καράβι
β) Στο Γραφείο
γ)......

----------


## mastrokostas

> Καταρχήν καλημέρα 
> 
> 
> Τώρα τα περι αρσενικών και θηλυκών δεν τα συνεχίζω γιατι οι αρσενικοί σκεφτεστε διαφορετικά και εμείς οι θηλυκές επίσης... το ζητούμενο για μένα είναι οταν μια γυναίκα πάει στο βαπόρι ή στο γραφείο ή οπουδήποτε στην ναυτιλία να έχει ίση μεταχείριση με τον άντρα και να μην την βλέπουν σαν ξωτικό !!!!! Αυτό μπορεί να γίνει? να ανοίξουν λίγο τα μάτια τους και να δούν τον άνθρωπο που δουλεύει ασχέτως αν φοράει make up ή after save........


Μα αυτή είναι Έφη μου και η ομορφιά !Το ότι ήμαστε διαφορετικοί. Αλλιώς θα αγκαλιάζαμε τον Μήτσο τον τορναδόρο. 
Το να μην την βλέπουν σαν ξωτικό είναι στο χέρι της, να είσαι σίγουρη για αυτο.



Γυναίκες στα πλοία (κρουαζιερόπλοια )που ήμουν είχαμε παρά πολλές .Μια χαρά έκαναν την δουλεία τους .Ήταν στην ναυτιλία .Ήταν γυναίκες . Τι ποιο φυσιολογικό !ποτέ μου δεν το είδα σαν κάτι ιδιαίτερο ,αλλά δεν ήταν και από μόνο του.
Μα υπάρχει γυναίκα καπετάνιος στην RCL, στο Sovereign of the seas.Θα ήταν χαρά μου να ήμουν στο πλοίο αυτό ! Αν είχα μια επιχείρηση ,να είστε σίγουροι ότι μεταξύ ενός άντρα και μιας γυναίκας μετά ίδια προσόντα ,θα προτιμούσα την γυναίκα ,για μια διοικητική θέσει !
Αλλά για να πάρω κάποιον να μου ρίξει φουρνέλα ,θα έπαιρνα τον Βαγγέλα !Όμως δεν είδα καμιά να διαμαρτύρεται για τον ρατσισμό που υπάρχει στην γυναίκα που ασχολείται με τα οικιακά .Που όταν δηλώσει ότι ασχολείται με την οικογένεια και τα παιδιά της μόνο ,την κοιτούν σαν λεπρή .


Βρε η γυναίκα είναι μια λεπτότητα !Είναι μια κρυστάλλινη φιγούρα ,με προσωπικότητα ,με λόγο ,με άποψη με χίλια καλούδια .Είναι ένα λουλούδι .Μην της καταστρέφετε αυτήν την ομορφιά της ρε gamoto !Δεν ανοίγουμε την πόρτα στην γυναίκα επειδή είναι άχρηστη και αδύναμη να το κάνει !Δεν πληρώνουμε εμείς στην έξοδο επειδή είναι άπορη !Δεν της προσφέρουμε λουλούδια ,επειδή βγήκαν στον κήπο μας !
Δεν μπορώ όμως να δώσω λουλούδια στο παλικάρι με τα φουρνέλα !
Και η γυναίκα είναι όλα αυτά ,από την ημέρα που γεννιέται ,μέχρι και την ημέρα που φεύγει !Σαν μωρό, το κοριτσάκι έχει μια άλλη χάρη ,διαφορετική. Στην εφηβεία το ίδιο .Σαν μανά επίσης .Σαν γιαγιά . 

Ίσως εδώ ο Νίκος με δύο λέξεις να τα είπε όλα !
. 




> *Όμως μην προσπαθείτε ρε κορίτσια να αρνηθείτε τη γυναικεία σας φύση απλά και μόνο για να υποδυθείτε έναν άλλο ρόλο, το ρόλο του άντρα. Είπαμε έχουμε ξεχωριστούς ρόλους που όμως η αξία τους είναι ίδια*

----------


## jerry_p

τι θα λέγατε να δείτε τι μπορούν να κάνουν γλυκύτατες φατσούλες, οι οποίες και δεν έχουν σχέση με το Βαγγέλα με τα φουρνέλα και το τι μπορούν να κάνουν θα έκανε τον καθένα μας (πόσο μάλλον το Βαγγέλα) να ανατριχιάσει ...

http://www.teamellen.com/en/article.asp?artid=3506

φυσικά και δεν είμαστε ίδιοι, οι δεξιότητές μας διαφέρουν, το βιολογικό μας προφίλ το ίδιο ..... αλλά αυτό δεν μας εμποδίζει από το να πρέπει να είμαστε ίσοι και να μπορούμε να διεκδικούμε κάθε στόχο ισότιμα

το παράδειγμα που παρέθεσα είναι από τον χώρο που γνωρίζω περισσότερα, αλλά νομίζω ότι σε όλους τους χώρους υπάρχουν ανάλογα. την ανέφερα εξαιτίας των ρεκόρ της όχι σαν μέλος ομάδας αλλά μόνης χωρίς βοήθεια από το ισχυρό φύλλο. 

Σημειώνω από την ιστοσελίδα της ....

*Some interesting numbers 1998-2006:*

* Number of miles sailed by Ellen during the Kingfisher sponsorship: estimated *245,000 nautical miles* – approximately 10 times around the world
* *Number of months at sea alone: 12.5*
* Estimated worldwide media coverage valuation: over £150million 
* *Out of the five major solo ocean races during the campaign, Ellen has won three (Route du Rhum 1998/2002 and The Transat in 2001 – formerly the Europe 1 New Man Star] plus a second place in the non-stop round the world Vend&#233;e Globe race 2000/01.* 
* Ellen holds five WSSRC ratified speed records including the *solo round the world record in a time of 71d 14h 18m 33s*
* Spontaneous awareness of Ellen MacArthur [Feb 2005]: UK 77%, France 68%
* Number of television viewers of EllenΆs solo round the world record finish across UK, France, Germany totalling around 90 million
* 120,000 manual hours of building/refitting boats for the campaign

----------


## MELE

συμφωνω μαζι σου.αλλα μια γυναικα σε ενα εμπορικο πλοιο το οποιο εχει 30 ατομα πληρωμα εκ των οποιων οι 29 ειναι αντρες και η 1 γυναικα και εχει να πιασει λιμανι 3-4 μηνες,δεν ειναι και το οτι καλυτερο για αυτη την γυναικα.μονο και μονο σκεψου τουσ καβγαδες που θα γινονται καθε μερα.ο πλοιαρχος τι λες οτι θα κανει?

----------


## nautikos

Φιλε mele ετσι ειναι τα πραγματα. Τα ειχα πει και εγω παλιοτερα, βεβαια σε πολλους φαινονται τραβηγμενα, ρατσιστικα ή και γω δεν ξερω τι, αλλα θελετε δεν θελετε ετσι ειναι η φυση του επαγγελματος στα ποντοπορα-φορτηγα (δεν μιλαμε για κρουαζιεραδες). Μονο οσοι εχουν ταξιδεψει γνωριζουν :Wink: .

----------


## Morgan

To sygkekrimeno thema vevaia , anaferetai genika sthn sxesh ths gynaikas me thn naytilia kai oxi aparaithta sthn yphresia en plw (uparxei thema Kapetanises kai "Kapetanises").
Paramenei pantws gegonos pws h douleia ths gynaika s eite mesa eite eksw einai poly dyskolh kai einai dyskolo na apodeiksei pws aksizei na vrisketai se opoion xwro exei epileksei.
Ayto kapies fores einai adiko, kapies fysiologiko. Exei na kanei me thn fysh ths ergasias.
Einai katharo kai sta grafeia, an kai opws exw pei paliotera, sto ekswteriko einai kalytera gia tis kopeles pou ksekinoun stadiodromia.

----------


## MELE

mporei alla an gnwrizeis sxedon kamia etairia den pairnei gynaikess para mono o TSAKOS.oi arxikapetanaioi kai oi efoplistes giati nomizeis den tis bazoyn sta ploia file MORGAN?

----------


## Morgan

GNWRIZW PARA POLY KALA .

ALLWSTE EXEI ANALY8EI AYTO POU RWTAS...KAI FYSIKA UPARXOUN LOGOI GNWSTOI KAI AGNWSTOI .

KSANALEW OMWS: EDW MILAME GENIKA GIA THN SXESH TWN GYNAIKWN ME THN NAYTILIA KAI PIO EIDIKA ME TA GRAFEIA.

----------


## MELE

se ayto ton  tomea symfwnw.einai kalo kai omorfo na blepeis mia omorfi kopela thn wra poy mpaineis se mia etairia.

----------


## efouskayak

> se ayto ton tomea symfwnw.einai kalo kai omorfo na blepeis mia omorfi kopela thn wra poy mpaineis se mia etairia.


Οι άσχημες κοπέλες να μείνουν άνεργες?

----------


## Morgan

> se ayto ton  tomea symfwnw.einai kalo kai omorfo na blepeis mia omorfi kopela thn wra poy mpaineis se mia etairia.


NO COMMENT!

AYTOS EINAI SHMANTIKOS LOGOS NA PROSLAVEIS MI AGYNAIKA?
HMARTON RE SYNADELFE - HMARTON!

----------


## MELE

apla ithela na pw oti allazei h eikona otan blepeis mia gynaika.allazei h eikona kai einai kalo na  synergazesai me mia gynaika.ase poy mporei na kanei thn doyleia kai pio grigora.(eipame na sobareytoyme kai ligo)

----------


## Kapetanissa

> συμφωνω μαζι σου.αλλα μια γυναικα σε ενα εμπορικο πλοιο το οποιο εχει 30 ατομα πληρωμα εκ των οποιων οι 29 ειναι αντρες και η 1 γυναικα και εχει να πιασει λιμανι 3-4 μηνες,δεν ειναι και το οτι καλυτερο για αυτη την γυναικα.μονο και μονο σκεψου τουσ καβγαδες που θα γινονται καθε μερα.ο πλοιαρχος τι λες οτι θα κανει?


Με την εμπειρία της δουλειάς σε σούπερ τάνκερ, που έκανε μήνες να πιάσει λιμάνι, μπορώ όποτε θες να σου λύσω τις απορίες που έχεις. 

Μπορείς όμως εσύ να μας πεις πώς λύνουν το πρόβλημά τους οι άντρες ναυτικοί και σε εκείνα τα καράβια που δεν υπάρχουν γυναίκες και που είναι τα περισσότερα; 

Αν δεν ξέρεις...  μπορώ και πάλι να σε ενημερώσω. Έτσι για να μην κρυβόμαστε πίσω από το δάχτυλό μας για την αληθινή κατάσταση μέσα στα πλοία. Κι αν θέλεις μπορώ να σε ενημερώσω και για το τι γίνεται στη στεριά. Στα γραφεία (ναυτιλιακά ή όχι) αλλά και όπου αλλού εργάζονται άντρες και γυναίκες δίπλα δίπλα. Ακόμη και στα σχολεία, που μετά τα καράβια βρέθηκα να δουλεύω. Ακόμα και μέσα στις οικογένειες. 

Γράφτηκε παραπάνω ότι μόνο ο Τσάκος παίρνει γυναίκες... ΛΑΘΟΣ!  Φαίνεται πως αγνοείτε ότι οι γυναίκες είναι ζωντανή πραγματικότητα στη ναυτιλία μας εδώ και τριάντα χρόνια το λιγότερο. Προσωπικά ανήκω στην πρώτη γενιά γυναικών πλοιάρχων που αποφοίτησαν από δημόσια σχολή. Τότε ήμασταν πολύ λίγες αλλά και πάλι δε δουλέψαμε μόνο στου Τσάκου. Προσωπικά έχω μπαρκάρει και με τη Thenamaris, τον Ωνάση και την Orion. 

Σήμερα υπάρχουν πολλά περισσότερα κορίτσια που ακολουθούν το επάγγελμα, και όχι μόνο του πλοιάρχου αλλά και του μηχανικού:




> Για τις Ακαδημίες Ε.Ν το υπουργείο προκήρυξε πέρυσι 1300 θέσεις από τις οποίες καλύφθηκαν μόνον οι 1088, ενώ από τους νεοεισαχθέντες *οι 203 είναι γυναίκες, 169 στις Ακαδημίες Πλοιάρχων και 34 στις Ακαδημίες μηχανικών*.


ΠΗΓΗ *NAYTILIA.GR*

Και να υπογραμμίσω ότι ήδη υπάρχουν γυναίκες που έφτασαν να πλοιαρχεύσουν και αυτό δεν έγινε στου Τσάκου από όσο γνωρίζω. Η εταιρεία του Ωνάση ήταν η πρώτη ή σχεδόν η πρώτη που ανέθεσε πλοιαρχία σε γυναίκα. Αντιγράφω χαρακτηριστικά:




> Η Olympic είναι, μάλιστα, η μόνη ελληνική ναυτιλιακή εταιρεία που έχει γυναίκα καπετάνιο σε πλοίο χωρητικότητας 96.000 τόνων.


ΠΗΓΗ ΠΛΗΡΟΦΟΡΙΑΣ *ΕΝΗΜΕΡΩΤΙΚΟ ΔΕΛΤΙΟ ΑΩ*

Γυναίκα πλοίαρχος επίσης διδάσκει σήμερα τα σωστικά στον Ασπρόπυργο, η καπετάν Βαγγελιώ Κ. Και πολλές άλλες εργάζονται ως ανθυποπλοίαρχοι και γραμματικοί σε εμπορικά πλοία και με μεγάλη επιτυχία. 

Μεγάλες και σοβαρές εταιρείες όπως του Αγγελικούση ή η Ανδριακή απασχολούν και προωθούν σήμερα γυναίκες τόσο στη γέφυρα όσο και στη μηχανή. Και μάλιστα σε καράβια που κάνουν μήνες να πιάσουν λιμάνι. Λέτε να μην ξέρουν οι άνθρωποι που τις διοικούν αν είναι καλό ή κακό για τα καράβια τους η ύπαρξη γυναικών; 

Βεβαίως υπάρχουν και γυναίκες ακατάλληλες για καράβι. Γυναίκες που όπου και αν βρεθούν θα προκαλέσουν προβλήματα. Αλλά το ίδιο δεν συμβαίνει και με άντρες; Το θέμα λοιπόν δεν είναι το φύλο αλλά ο χαρακτήρας και τα προσόντα κάθε ανθρώπου, αν κάνουν για τη δουλειά που διάλεξε ή όχι.

----------


## Michael

Να θέσω και μια άλλη παράμετρο;
Η Μπουμπουλίνα π.χ. καπετάνισσα δεν ήταν, και μάλιστα και εθνικός ήρωας;
Είχε άραγε πρόβλημα να κουμαντάρει τα καράβια εκέινης της εποχής που είχαν πολύ λιγότερες ανέσεις και μπαρκαρούτσους που ο καλύτερος...;
Μάλιστα υπήρξε και επικεφαλής μοίρας πλοίων!

----------


## Kapetanissa

Πες τα Μichael...  Κι επειδή τώρα μόλις έγραφα κάτι για το τραγικό ατύχημα στο Πέραμα...  ήταν εκεί καμία γυναίκα στο πλήρωμα ή στα συνεργεία; Άντρες ήταν όλοι μα η τραγωδία συνέβη. Οι γυναίκες και το αποδεικνύουν τα στοιχεία που υπάρχουν είναι πάντα πολύ πιο προσεκτικές από τους άντρες συναδέλφους τους, ακριβώς γιατί γνωρίζουν πως βρίσκονται στην μπούκα του κανονιού και τις αμφισβητούν. Πιθανότατα τη μέρα που θα λήξει η αμφισβήτηση, θα γίνουμε κι εμείς μία από τα ίδια...  Ως τότε όμως οι έξυπνες εταιρείες ξέρουν πως μπορούν να βασίζονται σε γυναίκες αρκεί βεβαίως να έχουν και τα κατάλληλα προσόντα. Είπα και παραπάνω, δεν είναι κάθε γυναίκα κατάλληλη για δουλειά στα καράβια. Αλλά και χιλιάδες άντρες που δουλεύουν σ' αυτά έχουν αποδείξει πως είναι επίσης ακατάλληλοι και μερικές φορές όπως χτες και επικίνδυνοι.

----------


## Morgan

den tha mporousa na symfwnhsw perissotero

----------


## MELE

egw to mono poy xerw kai prepei na soy pw oti kopeles poy epsaxnan na broyn na kanoyn to prwto ekpaideytiko toys taxidi poy ithelan na to kanoyn exw den brikan kamia etairia ektos toy TSAKOY.kamia allh.ayto moy deixnei emena arketa gia tin gnwmh twn etairiwn.eyxaristw poly poy me akoysate.

----------


## sonia24

επειδη τεθηκε θεμα εμφανισης οσον αφορα τις εταιρειες, αυτο που εχω δει ειναι οτι σοβαρα γραφεια εξεταζουν τα προσοντα και τις ικανοτητες μια γυναικας και οχι την εμφανιση. για παραδειγμα, υπαρχει ενα team 2 γυναικων με τις οποιες συνεργαζομαι καθημερινα και περιττο να πω οτι ειναι αψογες. οταν χρειστηκε να περασω απο την εταιρεια τους καποια στιγμη η αληθεια ειναι οτι ειδα 2 πολυ γλυκες κοπελες, που ομως η καθεμια πιανει 2 καρεκλες μονη της. αν η εμφανιση ηταν κριτηριο θα επρεπε να ειχαν απολυθει κανονικα. 

προσωπικα πιστευω πως οποιος αγαπαει αυτο που κανει θα δωσει τον καλυτερο εαυτο του, ειτε ειναι γυναικα ειτε ειναι αντρας.

----------


## sonia24

> egw to mono poy xerw kai prepei na soy pw oti kopeles poy epsaxnan na broyn na kanoyn to prwto ekpaideytiko toys taxidi poy ithelan na to kanoyn exw den brikan kamia etairia ektos toy TSAKOY.kamia allh.ayto moy deixnei emena arketa gia tin gnwmh twn etairiwn.eyxaristw poly poy me akoysate.


 
αγαπητε mele, με ολο το θαρρος η αποψη σου ειναι σεβαστη αλλα λιγο μονοπλευρη. πιο πανω η kapetanissa αναφερει περιστατικα γυναικων που εργαζονται σε καραβια, αυτες οι γυναικες απο καπου δεν ξεκινησαν; καποια εταιρεια θα πρεπει να τις εμπιστευτηκε. τωρα αν βγηκαν εξω για το πρωτο ταξιδι και ση συνεχεια γυρισαν στην εγχωρια αγορα τι σημασια εχει; το θεμα ειναι αλλο. συνεχιζουν να ασκουν ενα "αντρικο" επαγγελμα.

----------


## nautikos

> Βεβαίως υπάρχουν και γυναίκες ακατάλληλες για καράβι. Γυναίκες που όπου και αν βρεθούν θα προκαλέσουν προβλήματα. Αλλά το ίδιο δεν συμβαίνει και με άντρες; Το θέμα λοιπόν δεν είναι το φύλο αλλά ο χαρακτήρας και τα προσόντα κάθε ανθρώπου, αν κάνουν για τη δουλειά που διάλεξε ή όχι.


Σιγουρα αρκετες γυναικες μπορουν να σταθουν σε μια γεφυρα, με το πουκαμισακι τους και τον κλιματισμο τους. Αλλα οσον αφορα το μηχανοστασιο (εκει οπου και εχω εμπειρια για να μιλησω) οι γυναικες δεν κανουν. Ο λογος ειναι καθαρα η φυσιολογικη διαφορετικοτητα μεταξυ ανδρα και γυναικας. Να ερθει μια κοπελιτσα και τι να της πεις? Κατεβα και συρσου στις σεντινες? Ελα γιατι πρεπει μαζι να κουβαλησουμε ενα εξαρτημα 100kg 2 ντεκ κατω? Ελα να χωσουμε τα χερια μας στη μπιχλα για να καθαρισουμε τα φιλτρα? Ή κατσε να ακουσεις μερικα μπινελικια γιατι κατι πηγε στραβα (συνηθιζεται λογω φορτισης, στρες και παραδοσης... :Very Happy: ) Θα λυγισει εκει η γυναικα και δεν θα φταει, ενω ενας αντρας απο τη φυση του εχει μεγαλυτερες αντοχες στην καταπιεση. Εκτος και αν εχουμε να κανουμε με τη λεγομενη αντρογυναικα...

Και μην μου πει κανεις οκ η γυναικα θα κανει τα απλα, δλδ να καθεται για επιτηρηση στο ECR και να κρατα το ER logbook, αντε και να κουβαλησει κανενα κλειδι... (γνωριζω τετοιες περιπτωσεις). Δλδ οι αλλοι τι ειναι μαλ...ες? Ή θα δουλεψει κανονικα και με το νομο ή οχι, τελος...

Πιστευω ακραδαντα αυτα που γραφω και αν κανω λαθος να με βαλεται να καθαρισω μονος το καζανι της σαρωση σε μια 12κυλινδρη μηχανη... :Very Happy: . Για οσους δεν καταλαβαινουν το παραπανω ειναι μεγαλη τιμωρια... :Very Happy:

----------


## Morgan

Το θέμα λοιπόν δεν είναι το φύλο αλλά ο χαρακτήρας και τα προσόντα κάθε ανθρώπου, αν κάνουν για τη δουλειά που διάλεξε ή όχι.. θα συμπληρωσω και η θεληση, η διαθεση και η τυχη

----------


## MELE

O KATHENAS MAS EXEI THN DIKIA TOY APOPSI GIA AYTO TO THEMA.KAI OLES OI APOPSEIS EINAI DEKTES

----------


## Kapetanissa

> egw to mono poy xerw kai prepei na soy pw oti kopeles poy epsaxnan na broyn na kanoyn to prwto ekpaideytiko toys taxidi poy ithelan na to kanoyn exw den brikan kamia etairia ektos toy TSAKOY.kamia allh.ayto moy deixnei emena arketa gia tin gnwmh twn etairiwn.eyxaristw poly poy me akoysate.


Δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω τι εννοείς. Αν θέλεις εξήγησε για πότε μιλάς. 

Για σήμερα; Για παλιά; Για όποτε και να μιλάς, έχεις λάθος πληροφορίες. Πριν δεκαπέντε μέρες έφυγε για έξω μία γνωστή μου και μάλιστα σε ένα από τα καλύτερα πλοία της ναυτιλίας μας. Ετών δύο και LNG. Στα μηνύματα που στέλνει μιλάει για παλάτι. *Και δεν είναι του Τσάκου.* 

Και πριν ένα μήνα η Ανδριακή ζήτησε σε μια άλλη κοπελιά γνωστή μου να πάει Νέα Υόρκη...  Δυστυχώς έκανε το λάθος και δε δέχτηκε γιατί ήταν ήδη μπαρκαρισμένη σε ένα μικρό εντός Μεσογείου.  Το δυστυχώς αναφέρεται σε όσα τραβάει εκεί που βρίσκεται. Λυπάμαι που δεν μπορώ να τα αποκαλύψω δημόσια. Ζήτησα όμως τη γνώμη φίλης λιμενικού και έφριξε. Ούτε που μπορείτε να φανταστείτε τι μπορεί να τραβάει μια γυναίκα δόκιμος σε ορισμένες εταιρείες. Και πόσα να ανέχεται ακριβώς γιατί είναι γυναίκα και ξέρει ότι έχει να παλέψει όχι μόνο με τις δυσκολίες του επαγγέλματος αλλά και τις προκαταλήψεις εναντίον της. 

Και όμως αυτό το πλάσμα, που ανεβαίνει ένα γογοθά, σήμερα μόλις μου έγραφε ότι έχει καταλάβει πως αυτό είναι το μόνο επάγγελμα που θέλει να ακολουθήσει και είναι αποφασισμένη να νικήσει κάθε δυσκολία για να το πετύχει. Προσωπικά, ξέροντας κάτι παραπάνω από τον πρώτο ενθουσιασμό, δίνω αγώνα να την πείσω να ξεμπαρκάρει αμέσως μόλις συμπληρώσει τον υποχρεωτικό χρόνο του εκπαιδευτικού ταξιδιού. Τρέμει η ψυχή μου όσο είναι εκεί. (Σημειώνω για να μην υπάρξουν παρερμηνείες ότι το ίδιο θα ένιωθα και αν ήταν αγόρι και όχι κορίτσι.) 

Και διαβάζω αυτά που γράφουν ορισμένοι για τις γυναίκες στα καράβια και ειλικρινά δεν ξέρω αν πρέπει να γελάσω ή να θυμώσω που χωρίς να έχουν ιδέα λένε το ένα και το άλλο. Αν και σημασία δεν έχει...  Η διαδρομή τριάντα ετών που ήδη υπάρχει για τις γυναίκες στη γέφυρα φτάνει από μόνη της να εγγυηθεί και τη μελλοντική τους παρουσία.

----------


## ΓΙΩΡΓΟΣ88888888

> Σιγουρα αρκετες γυναικες μπορουν να σταθουν σε μια γεφυρα, με το πουκαμισακι τους και τον κλιματισμο τους. Αλλα οσον αφορα το μηχανοστασιο (εκει οπου και εχω εμπειρια για να μιλησω) οι γυναικες δεν κανουν. Ο λογος ειναι καθαρα η φυσιολογικη διαφορετικοτητα μεταξυ ανδρα και γυναικας. Να ερθει μια κοπελιτσα και τι να της πεις? Κατεβα και συρσου στις σεντινες? Ελα γιατι πρεπει μαζι να κουβαλησουμε ενα εξαρτημα 100kg 2 ντεκ κατω? Ελα να χωσουμε τα χερια μας στη μπιχλα για να καθαρισουμε τα φιλτρα? Ή κατσε να ακουσεις μερικα μπινελικια γιατι κατι πηγε στραβα (συνηθιζεται λογω φορτισης, στρες και παραδοσης...) Θα λυγισει εκει η γυναικα και δεν θα φταει, ενω ενας αντρας απο τη φυση του εχει μεγαλυτερες αντοχες στην καταπιεση. Εκτος και αν εχουμε να κανουμε με τη λεγομενη αντρογυναικα...
> 
> Και μην μου πει κανεις οκ η γυναικα θα κανει τα απλα, δλδ να καθεται για επιτηρηση στο ECR και να κρατα το ER logbook, αντε και να κουβαλησει κανενα κλειδι... (γνωριζω τετοιες περιπτωσεις). Δλδ οι αλλοι τι ειναι μαλ...ες? Ή θα δουλεψει κανονικα και με το νομο ή οχι, τελος...
> 
> Πιστευω ακραδαντα αυτα που γραφω και αν κανω λαθος να με βαλεται να καθαρισω μονος το καζανι της σαρωση σε μια 12κυλινδρη μηχανη.... Για οσους δεν καταλαβαινουν το παραπανω ειναι μεγαλη τιμωρια...


ΣΩΣΤΟΟΟΟΣ!!!!!!!!!!
ΠΑΝΤΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ Ο ΓΝΩΣΤΗΣ!!!!!!
ΕΞΩ ΑΠ'ΤΟΝ ΧΟΡΟ ΠΟΛΛΑ ΤΡΑΓΟΥΔΙΑ ΞΕΡΟΥΝ ΟΛΟΙ!!

----------


## Kapetanissa

> Σιγουρα αρκετες γυναικες μπορουν να σταθουν σε μια γεφυρα, με το πουκαμισακι τους και τον κλιματισμο τους.


 
Το πουκαμισάκι... Για τον κλιματισμό θα σε στενοχωρήσω... μόνο κάτι φυσούνια υπήρχαν... 

 
Εδώ, να με συμπαθάς μάστορα, αλλά ούτε πουκαμισάκι φοράω ούτε σε κλιματιζόμενη γέφυρα είμαι. 
Δυστυχώς πριν από τριάντα χρόνια δεν είχαμε τις δυνατότητες του σήμερα για καλύτερες και περισσότερες φωτογραφίες από τη ζωή στο καράβι και τα σημερινά κορίτσια έχουν άλλους λόγους που δε θέλουν να δημοσιευτούν φωτογραφίες του. Εδώ που τα λέμε δεν πήγαν για φωτομοντέλα στα καράβια... Όποιος θέλει να δει τι κάνουν στα καράβια, δεν έχει παρά να πάει από κοντά. Στα ποστάλια θα τις βρει να κάνουν από καφέδες μέχρι μάπα. Στα φορτηγά όμως και στα γκαζάδικα οι γυναίκες δουλεύουν όπως ακριβώς και οι άντρες συνάδελφοί τους. Δε νομίζω ότι αυτό τις κάνει αντρογυναίκες. Το αντίθετο, να εκμεταλλεύονται το φύλο τους για αποφυγή εργασίας επιβαρύνοντας έτσι τους άντρες συναδέλφους τους, θα τις έκανε γυναικούλες.  
Για τη μηχανή δεν μπορώ να έχω άποψη. Και δε θέλω να τραγουδάω απέξω από το χορό (πολύ μου άρεσε αυτό, αναρωτιέμαι όμως γιατί το κάνετε οι ίδιοι; ) Κι επειδή η κριτική που διάβασα μου θυμίζει όσα έλεγαν κάποτε και σε μας πριν πάμε στα καράβια, θα διατηρήσω επιφυλάξεις σε όσα γράφεις. Και ειδικά στο σημείο για τις αθυροστομίες που δε νομίζω να είναι μόνο της μηχανής "προσόν".  
Δυστυχώς όμως αυτή τη γλώσσα του καραβιού όταν τη μάθεις μια φορά, τη μιλάς συνέχεια... Λίγο να ζοριστείς και βγαίνουν μόνα τους τα ... κινέζικα.  
Κι ένα τελευταίο... Είναι θαρρείς χειρότερο το καθάρισμα της σεντίνας από τη δουλειά μιας αποκλειστικής νοσοκόμας; Ή της καθαρίστριας σε δημόσιες τουαλέτες;

----------


## ΓΙΩΡΓΟΣ88888888

> Να θέσω και μια άλλη παράμετρο;
> Η Μπουμπουλίνα π.χ. καπετάνισσα δεν ήταν, και μάλιστα και εθνικός ήρωας;
> Είχε άραγε πρόβλημα να κουμαντάρει τα καράβια εκέινης της εποχής που είχαν πολύ λιγότερες ανέσεις και μπαρκαρούτσους που ο καλύτερος...;
> Μάλιστα υπήρξε και επικεφαλής μοίρας πλοίων!


*ΚΑΛΑ ΤΑ ΛΕΣ ,ΜΗΝ ΞΕΧΝΑΜΕ ΟΜΩΣ ΟΤΙ Η ΜΠΟΥΜΠΟΥΛΙΝΑ ΗΤΑΝ Η ΠΛΟΙΟΚΤΗΤΡΙΑ ΕΠΙΣΗΣ!!!*
ΚΑΙ ΕΓΩ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΥΠΕΡ ΤΩΝ ΚΟΡΙΤΣΙΩΝ ΣΤΑ ΠΛΟΙΑ! :Very Happy: 
ΟΜΩΣ ΟΧΙ ΓΙΑ ΟΛΕΣ ΤΙΣ ΕΙΔΙΚΟΤΗΤΕΣ!ΑΚΟΜΑ ΚΑΙ Η ΓΕΦΥΡΑ ΜΕ ΤΟΝ ΚΛΙΜΑΤΙΣΜΟ ΕΧΕΙ ΚΑΙ ΚΑΤΑΣΤΡΩΜΑ ΜΕ ΜΕΙΟΝ 18 ΚΕΛΣΙΟΥ ΟΛΗ ΝΥΧΤΑ (ΑΠΟ ΑΠΟΓΕΥΜΑ ΜΕΧΡΙ ΝΕΧΤ ΠΡΩΙ)ΝΑ ΜΠΟΤΣΑΡΙΣΤΟΥΝ ΤΑ ΡΕΟ ΠΟΥ ΤΑΞΙΔΕΥΑΝ  Ν.ΥΟΡΚΗ - ΒΥΡΗΤΤΟ ΜΕ ΓΡΥΛΛΟΥΣ ΣΥΡΜΑΤΟΣΧΟΙΝΑ ΚΑΙ ΣΦΙΚΤΗΡΕΣ(ΓΡΑΜΜΑΤΙΚΟΣ ΚΑΙ ΑΝΘΥΠΟΠΛΟΙΑΡΧΟΙ ΗΤΑΝ ΒΕΒΑΙΑ ΕΚΕΙ,ΜΑΖΙ ΜΕ ΛΟΣΤΡΟΜΟ ΚΑΙ ΝΑΥΤΕΣ ΟΧΙ ΜΟΝΟ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΒΛΕΠΟΥΝ!),-ΔΕΝ ΚΙΝΔΥΝΕΥΑΝ ΒΕΒΑΙΑ ΝΑ ΚΡΥΟΛΟΓΗΣΟΥΝ ΑΝΕΠΑΝΟΡΘΩΤΑ!-ΚΑΙ ΤΟΤΕ Η ΗΣΟΥΝ ΝΑΥΤΙΚΟΣ Η ΣΚΟΤΩΝΟΣΟΥΝ,ΙΣΩΣ ΚΑΙ ΜΕΡΙΚΟΥΣ ΑΛΛΟΥΣ ΜΑΖΙ, ΜΕ ΚΑΜΜΙΑ ΜΠΙΓΑ ΣΤΟ ΚΕΦΑΛΙ(ΑΝΑΦΕΡΟΜΑΙ ΣΕ ΦΟΡΤΗΓΑ GENERAL CARGO TA OPOIA HTAN TA MΟΝΑ SXOΛEIA ΚΑΙ ΤΑ ΜΟΝΑ ΟΠΩΣ ΟΛΟΙ ΟΙ ΝΑΥΤΙΚΟΙ ΠΑΡΑΔΕΧΟΝΤΑΙ NAYTIKΑ ΒΑΠΟΡΙΑ) ΑΝ ΕΚΑΝΕΣ ΚΑΝΑ ΛΑΘΟΣ ΦΤΙΑΧΝΟΝΤΑΣ ΤΙΣ ΠΟΣΤΕΣ!(ΕΥΘΥΝΗ ΑΞ/ΚΩΝ  DECK ΠΟΥ ΕΠΙΒΛΕΠΟΥΝ ΚΑΙ ΔΙΝΟΥΝ ΟΔΗΓΙΕΣ ΣΤΟΝ ΛΟΣΤΡΟΜΟ)-ΑΠΑΡΑΙΤΗΤΗ ΔΕ ΕΚΤΟΣ ΑΠΟ ΤΗΝ ΓΝΩΣΗ ΚΑΙ ΑΝΤΙΛΗΨΗ,ΚΑΙ Η ΜΥΙΚΗ ΔΥΝΑΜΗ.ΔΕΝ ΗΤΑΝ ΠΑΝΤΑ ΤΑ ΡΕΦΟΡΤΣΑ ΚΑΙ ΟΙ ΓΚΑΗΔΕΣ ΣΕ ΒΙΝΤΣΙΑ,ΟΥΤΕ ΟΛΟΙ ΟΙ ΚΟΥΡΑΔΟΡΟΙ ΗΤΑΝ ΥΔΡΑΥΛΙΚΟΙ,ΥΠΗΡΧΑΝ ΚΑΙ ΜΠΙΜΙΑ ΜΕΤΖΑΝΙΑ ΠΟΥ ΜΟΥΒΑΡΑΝ ΜΕ ΤΑ ΧΕΡΙΑ,ΣΥΡΤΑ Η ΣΗΚΩΤΑ ΟΤΑΝ ΗΤΑΝ ΞΥΛΙΝΑ(ΔΟΥΛΕΙΑ ΝΑΥΤΩΝ ΒΕΒΑΙΑ ΑΥΤΗ).
ΑΚΟΜΗ ΣΤΟΝ ΠΕΡΣΙΚΟ ΚΟΛΠΟ ΟΤΑΝ ΔΟΥΛΕΥΕΙ ΤΟ ΧΑΜΣΙΝΙ ΚΑΙ ΔΕΝ ΒΛΕΠΕΙΣ ΣΤΑ 5 ΜΕΤΡΑ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ ΚΑΥΤΟ ΧΩΜΑ,(ΕΠΙ ΜΕΡΕΣ)ΚΑΙ ΔΕΝ ΑΝΑΠΝΕΕΙΣ ΚΑΛΑ,ΠΟΙΑ ΚΟΠΕΛΙΤΣΑ ΑΝΘ/ΧΟΣ Η ΓΡΑΜΜΑΤΙΚΟΣ ΘΑ ΣΤΑΘΕΙ ΣΤΟ DECK ΕΠΙ ΩΡΕΣ ΜΕ +52 Celsiu ΝΑ ΓΡΑΦΕΙ ΤΑ CONTAINER(ΚΑΠΟΤΕ ΤΑ ΤΣΕΚΑΡΑΜΕ ΣΤΗΝ ΦΟΡΤΟΕΚΦΩΡΤΩΣΗ-ΔΕΝ ΞΕΡΩ ΤΩΡΑ ΤΙ ΓΙΝΕΤΑΙ).
ΑΚΟΜΗ ΥΠΑΡΧΟΥΝ ΦΟΡΤΗΓΑ ΚΑΙ CONTAINER ΠΟΥ ΣΑΒΟΥΡΩΝΟΥΝ ΜΕΣΑ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ ΤΟΥΝΕΛΙ,ΕΚΕΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΤΑ ΧΕΙΡΙΣΤΗΡΙΑ,-ΟΧΙ ΣΕ ΚΛΙΜΑΤΙΖΟΜΕΝΟ ΔΩΜΑΤΙΟ-ΚΑΙ ΒΕΒΑΙΑ Ο ΓΡΑΜΜΑΤΙΚΟΣ ΣΑ-ΞΕΣΑΒΟΥΡΩΝΕΙ ΟΠΩΣ ΠΡΟΧΩΡΑ Η ΦΟΡΤΟΕΚΦΟΡΤΩΣΗ!ΚΑΤΩΩ ΣΤΟ ΤΟΥΝΕΛΙ!! :Very Happy: 
ΕΠΙΣΗΣ ΣΤΑ ΓΚΑΖΑΔΙΚΑ ΕΧΟΥΜΕ ΚΑΙ PUMP-ROOM,KAI OTAN XAΛΑΣΕΙ ΤΟ COMPUTERIZED SYSTEM ΣTO (CCR)CARGO CONTROL ROOM ΠΡΕΠΕΙ Ο ΓΡΑΜΜΑΤΕΑΣ ΝΑ ΠΑΕΙ ΚΑΤΩ,ΚΑΙ Η ΣΥΝΕΧΕΙΑ ΑΠΙΣΤΕΥΤΗ ΓΙΑ ΤΟΥΣ ΑΔΑΕΙΣ ΤΟΥ ΣΠΟΡ(ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΠΑΝΤΑ Ο MΠOMAN ΑΣΤΕΡΙ!!)ΚΑΙ ΔΕΝ ΠΕΡΙΓΡΑΦΕΤΑΙ ΕΔΩ!ΣΕ Δ/Ξ ΥΠΕΡΣΥΓΧΡΟΝΟ,ΟΛΑ ΣΤΟ ΚΟΥΜΠΑΚΙ ΤΟΥ MOUSE(ΒΑΝΕΣ,ΑΝΤΛΙΕΣ-CARGO KAI BALLAST,) ΣΕ 10 COMPUTER ΜΕΣΑ ΣΤΟ CCR.ΟΟΤΑΝ ΧΑΛΑΣΕΙ ΤΟ ΥΠΕΡΣΥΓΧΡΟΝΟ ΚΑΙ Ο SPECIALISTAS ΠΟΤΕ ΔΕΝ ΕΡΧΕΤΑΙ ΣΕ ΜΙΑ ΩΡΑ (ΣΤΗΝ ΑΦΡΙΚΗ TIME-CHARTER 3 ΜΗΝΕΣ ΔΕΝ ΗΡΘΕ ΚΑΘΟΛΟΥ)ΤΟ ΠΛΟΙΟ ΟΦΕΙΛΕΙ ΝΑ ΣΥΝΕΧΙΣΕΙ ΤΟ OPERATION ΧΕΙΡΟΚΙΝΗΤΑ.
ΚΑΙ ΑΛΛΑ ΠΟΛΛΑ ,ΑΣ ΣΤΑΜΑΤΗΣΩ ΟΜΩΣ ΕΔΩ ΚΛΕΙΝΟΝΤΑΣ ΜΕ ΤΗΝ ΑΠΟΨΗ ΜΟΥ,ΟΤΙ Ο ΔΗΜΙΟΥΡΓΟΣ ΜΑΣ ΕΔΩΣΕ ΣΥΓΚΕΚΡΙΜΕΝΟΥΣ ΡΟΛΟΥΣ,ΚΑΙ ΔΕΝ ΜΠΟΡΟΥΜΕ ΟΛΟΙ ΝΑ ΤΑ ΚΑΝΟΥΜΕ ΟΛΑ !!
ΚΑΙ *Η ΓΥΝΑΙΚΑ ΠΟΥ ΓΕΝΝΗΘΗΚΕ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΤΟ ΛΟΥΛΟΥΔΙ Σ'ΑΥΤΗΝ ΤΗΝ ΠΛΑΣΗ ΔΕΝ ΓΙΝΕΤΑΙ ΝΑ ΚΑΤΑΛΗΞΗ ΙΚΑΝΟΣ ΜΟΥΝΤΖΟΥΡΗΣ ΣΤΟ E.R  , H ΣTO DECK*!ΤΩΡΑ ΑΝ ΜΙΛΑΜΕ ΓΙΑ ΠΛΟΙΑ ΠΟΥ ΟΛΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΣΤΟ JOY-STICK ΜΕΣΑ ΑΠΟ ΚΛΙΜΑΤΙΖΟΜΕΝΟ ΔΩΜΑΤΙΟ ...ΤΟΤΕ..ΒΛΕΠΕ ΑΝΩΤΕΡΩ!!ΣΤΑ ΠΟΣΤΑΛΙΑ ΚΑΠΩΣ ΔΥΣΚΟΛΟ(ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΤΑ ΒΓΑΛΕΙΣ ΠΕΡΑ ΜΕ ΤΟΥΣ ΝΤΑΛΙΚΕΡΗΔΕΣ ΠΟΛΛΕΣ ΦΟΡΕΣ ΣΤΟΝ ΚΑΤΑΠΕΛΤΗ ΣΑΝ ΥΠΑΡΧΟΣ)ΚΑΙ ΣΤΑ ΚΡΟΥΑΖΕΡΟΠΛΟΙΑ ΟΚ ΕΚΕΙ ΘΕΩΡΩ ΟΤΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΕΦΙΚΤΟΝ!!ΚΑΙ ΠΑΛΙ...Ο ΠΛΟΙΑΡΧΟΣ??ΚΑΠΟΥ ΑΝΑΦΕΡΕΤΑΙ ΓΥΝΑΙΚΑ ΚΑΠΕΤΑΝΙΟΣ ΣΤΟΝ Ω...Η!ΝΟΜΙΖΩ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΜΙΛΑΜΕ ΜΟΝΟ ΑΠΟ ΙΔΙΕΣ ΕΜΠΕΙΡΙΕΣ ΣΕ ΕΤΑΙΡΕΙΕΣ ΠΟΥ ΕΧΟΥΜΕ ΠΕΡΑΣΕΙ ΚΑΙ ΞΕΡΟΥΜΕ ΤΟΝ ΤΡΟΠΟ ΕΡΓΑΣΙΑΣ ΤΟΥΣ!(Ο ΝΟΩΝ ΝΟΕΙΤΟ)!ΤΟΝ ΚΑΛΥΤΕΡΟ ΚΑΠΕΤΑΝΙΟ ΤΟΥ Ω...Η ,ΣΗΜΕΡΑ ΤΟΝ ΣΤΕΛΝΟΥΝ ΣΤΑ ΠΙΟ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑΤΙΚΑ ΒΑΠΟΡΙΑ ΝΑ ΤΡΑΒΙΕΤΑΙ (ΗΤΑΝ ΚΑΠΟΤΕ ΕΝΑΣ ΑΠΟ ΤΟΥΣ 5 ΚΑΛΥΤΕΡΟΥΣ ΓΡΑΜΜΑΤΙΚΟΥΣ ΤΗΣ ΕΤΑΙΡΕΙΑΣ).ΓΙΑΤΙ??????Η ΑΞΙΑ ΤΟΥ ,ΔΕΝ ΔΙΚΑΙΟΥΤΑΙ ΞΕΚΟΥΡΑΣΤΟ ΒΑΠΟΡΙ?????????ΚΑΠΟΙΟΣ ΜΟΥ ΕΙΠΕ ΚΑΠΟΤΕ ΓΙΑ ΤΟΥΣ ΠΙΛΟΤΟΥΣ<ΑΝ ΗΘΕΛΑΝ ΝΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΚΑΠΕΤΑΝΙΟΙ ΘΑ ΗΤΑΝ ΣΤΟ ΒΑΠΟΡΙ ΤΟΥΣ ΚΑΙ ΟΧΙ ΣΤΟΝ ΠΛΟΗΓΙΚΟ!>ΑΥΤΟ ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΔΙΚΑΙΟ ΒΕΒΑΙΑ!ΟΛΟΙ ΘΕΛΟΥΜΕ ΝΑ ΠΑΙΖΟΥΜΕ ΜΕ ΤΟ ΒΑΠΟΡΙ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΠΗΓΑΙΝΟΥΜΕ ΚΑΙ ΣΤΗΝ ΟΙΚΟΓΕΝΕΙΑ ΜΑΣ!ΑΥΤΟΙ ΟΜΩΣ ΠΛΟΙΑΡΧΕΥΣΑΝ ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΠΡΙΝ!ΑΛΗΘΕΙΑ ΚΑΠΕΤΑΝΙΣΣΑ , ΓΙΑΤΙ ΕΓΙΝΕΣ ΕΚΠΑΙΔΕΥΤΙΚΟΣ?? :Very Happy: 
Η ΣΥΝΕΧΕΙΑ ΟΠΟΙΟΣ ΘΕΛΕΙ ΣΕ ΕΝΑ ΜΗΝΑ !ΣΕ 4 ΩΡΕΣ ΦΥΓΩ ΔΙΑΚΟΠΕΣ :Cool: !!ΦΙΛΙΑ ΣΕ ΟΛΟΥΣ

----------


## Kapetanissa

Να είσαι καλά Γιωργάκη με τα πολλά σου οκτάρια και καλές διακοπές! 

Μα την αλήθεια μου έφτιαξες τη διάθεση με όσα κουράστηκες να γράψεις παραπάνω. Ειδικά η διάλεξη για τα γκαζάδικα και τα πομπ ρουμ και το θερμόμετρο που έβαλες στην κουβέρτα. Μου θύμισες - λέμε - στιγμές εκπάγλου ωραιότητος... Περσικό - Ευρώπη... Πάνω κάτω συνεχώς... Στην Ευρώπη να παραφουσκώνουμε με εφημερίδες τις φόρμες για να αντέξουμε το κρύο και στη Ραστανούρα να τσουρουφλίζονται τα ποδάρια μας ακόμη και μέσα από σπορτέξ με χοντρό πάτο... 

Ωραία και η ερώτηση γιατί έγινα εκπαιδευτικός. Τους εκατοντάδες συναδέλφους άρρενες που κατέληξαν ταξιτζήδες, τους ρώτησες ποτέ; Τους άλλους που μετακόμισαν στα γραφεία των εταιρειών; Για να μη νομίζεις όμως ότι ξεφεύγω από την ερώτηση, σου λέω για μένα τι έφταιξε: Το 1982! 

Αν δεν το έζησες, ρώτα να σου πουν για τις χιλιάδες ανέργους. Για τους καπεταναίους που ζήταγαν να φύγουν ανθυποπλοίαρχοι. Για τα καράβια που σάπιζαν στις ράδες. Για τις τεράστιες πορείες από τον Πειραιά στη Βουλή και στο Καστρί ακόμα... Το πάλεψα όσο μπορούσα. Και όλες οι πόρτες κλειστές. Και με ρωτάς τώρα γιατί άφησα τα καράβια; Τη μέρα πάντως που διορίστηκα για πρώτη φορά σε σχολείο, κατέβηκα στην Πειραϊκή και έριξα το κλάμα της ζωής μου. Γιατί παρά τα όσα έγραψες εσύ παραπάνω και με έκαναν να γελάω που τα έλεγες σαν να μιλούσες σε κάποιον άσχετο... εμένα τα καράβια ήταν στο πετσί μου. Δε θυμάμαι ποτέ πιο ευτυχισμένο τον εαυτό μου από τότε που ήμουν εκεί και τράβαγα όσα περιγράφεις με μελανά χρώματα. Βίτσιο; Πες το και έτσι. Αλλά ήταν κάτι πολύ βαθύ, μέσα από την ψυχή μου, που με έκανε τρισευτυχισμένη κάθε φορά που έβρισκα δυσκολίες και έπρεπε να βάλω τα δυνατά μου για να τις ξεπεράσω. Να είσαι 48 ώρες στο πόδι και να σου ζητάνε να γυρίσεις μια τεράστια σκουριασμένη βάρδουλα. Ηδονή, φίλε... Τι εξτρίμ σπορτ και άλλα κόλπα για να φτάσεις τον εαυτό σου στα όρια; Ένα καράβι στα δίνει όλα. Και με μισθό. Αρκεί βέβαια να είσαι πλασμένος για τη δουλειά αυτή. Τίποτε άλλο δε μετράει. Και φαίνεται πως ο δημιουργός λάθεψε σε μερικά καλούπια και φύτεψε την ιερή τρέλα και σε γυναίκες...

----------


## ΓΙΩΡΓΟΣ88888888

> Να είσαι καλά Γιωργάκη με τα πολλά σου οκτάρια και καλές διακοπές! 
> 
> Μα την αλήθεια μου έφτιαξες τη διάθεση με όσα κουράστηκες να γράψεις παραπάνω. Ειδικά η διάλεξη για τα γκαζάδικα και τα πομπ ρουμ και το θερμόμετρο που έβαλες στην κουβέρτα. Μου θύμισες - λέμε - στιγμές εκπάγλου ωραιότητος... Περσικό - Ευρώπη... Πάνω κάτω συνεχώς... Στην Ευρώπη να παραφουσκώνουμε με εφημερίδες τις φόρμες για να αντέξουμε το κρύο και στη Ραστανούρα να τσουρουφλίζονται τα ποδάρια μας ακόμη και μέσα από σπορτέξ με χοντρό πάτο... 
> 
> Ωραία και η ερώτηση γιατί έγινα εκπαιδευτικός. Τους εκατοντάδες συναδέλφους άρρενες που κατέληξαν ταξιτζήδες, τους ρώτησες ποτέ; Τους άλλους που μετακόμισαν στα γραφεία των εταιρειών; Για να μη νομίζεις όμως ότι ξεφεύγω από την ερώτηση, σου λέω για μένα τι έφταιξε: Το 1982! 
> 
> Αν δεν το έζησες, ρώτα να σου πουν για τις χιλιάδες ανέργους. Για τους καπεταναίους που ζήταγαν να φύγουν ανθυποπλοίαρχοι. Για τα καράβια που σάπιζαν στις ράδες. Για τις τεράστιες πορείες από τον Πειραιά στη Βουλή και στο Καστρί ακόμα... Το πάλεψα όσο μπορούσα. Και όλες οι πόρτες κλειστές. Και με ρωτάς τώρα γιατί άφησα τα καράβια; Τη μέρα πάντως που διορίστηκα για πρώτη φορά σε σχολείο, κατέβηκα στην Πειραϊκή και έριξα το κλάμα της ζωής μου. Γιατί παρά τα όσα έγραψες εσύ παραπάνω και με έκαναν να γελάω που τα έλεγες σαν να μιλούσες σε κάποιον άσχετο... εμένα τα καράβια ήταν στο πετσί μου. Δε θυμάμαι ποτέ πιο ευτυχισμένο τον εαυτό μου από τότε που ήμουν εκεί και τράβαγα όσα περιγράφεις με μελανά χρώματα. Βίτσιο; Πες το και έτσι. Αλλά ήταν κάτι πολύ βαθύ, μέσα από την ψυχή μου, που με έκανε τρισευτυχισμένη κάθε φορά που έβρισκα δυσκολίες και έπρεπε να βάλω τα δυνατά μου για να τις ξεπεράσω. Να είσαι 48 ώρες στο πόδι και να σου ζητάνε να γυρίσεις μια τεράστια σκουριασμένη βάρδουλα. Ηδονή, φίλε... Τι εξτρίμ σπορτ και άλλα κόλπα για να φτάσεις τον εαυτό σου στα όρια; Ένα καράβι στα δίνει όλα. Και με μισθό. Αρκεί βέβαια να είσαι πλασμένος για τη δουλειά αυτή. Τίποτε άλλο δε μετράει. Και φαίνεται πως ο δημιουργός λάθεψε σε μερικά καλούπια και φύτεψε την ιερή τρέλα και σε γυναίκες...


Σ'ΑΥΤΟ ΤΟ FORUM ΔΕΝ ΚΟΥΡΑΖΟΜΑΣΤΕ ΟΤΑΝ ΓΡΑΦΟΥΜΕ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΑΓΑΠΑΜΕ ΤΗΝ ΑΝΤΑΛΛΑΓΗ ΑΠΟΨΕΩΝ ΚΑΙ ΕΜΠΕΙΡΙΩΝ ΜΕ ΣΩΣΤΟ ΥΦΟΣ ΚΑΙ ΣΕΒΑΣΜΟ ΠΡΟΣ ΤΟΥΣ ΑΛΛΟΥΣ!ΔΙΑΛΕΞΗ ΚΑΝΕΙ ΕΚΕΙΝΟΣ ΠΟΥ ΤΑ ΕΖΗΣΕ ΓΙΑ ΛΙΓΟ ΚΑΙ ΤΟΥ ...ΕΜΕΙΝΕ...Ο ΟΙΣΤΡΟΣ!ΕΚΕΙΝΟΣ ΠΟΥ ΤΑ ΖΕΙ 30 ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΑΠΛΑ ΜΕΤΑΦΕΡΕΙ ΓΕΓΟΝΟΤΑ!ΞΕΚΙΝΗΣΑ ΛΙΓΟ ΠΡΙΝ ΤΟ 1980 ΚΑΙ ΟΥΔΕΠΟΤΕ ΕΙΧΑ (ΔΟΞΑ ΤΩ ΘΕΩ)ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑ ΑΝΕΡΓΙΑΣ.ΝΑΙ ΚΑΠΟΙΟΙ ΔΕΝ ΕΒΡΙΣΚΑΝ ΔΟΥΛΕΙΑ ΤΟ '82.ΟΣΟΙ ΕΓΙΝΑΝ ΤΑΞΙΔΗΤΖΕΣ(ΓΝΩΡΙΖΩ ΜΕΡΙΚΟΥΣ)ΑΛΛΑΞΑΝ ΕΠΑΓΓΕΛΜΑ ΓΙΑ ΤΟΥΣ ΔΙΚΟΥΣ ΤΟΥΣ ΛΟΓΟΥΣ.ΟΤΑΝ ΜΙΑ ΕΤΑΙΡΕΙΑ ΔΕΝΕΙ ΒΑΠΟΡΙΑ ΟΠΩΣ ΛΕΣ ,ΔΕΝ ΠΡΟΣΛΑΜΒΑΝΕΙ ΚΟΣΜΟ ΣΤΑ ΓΡΑΦΕΙΑ.ΤΟ ΒΑΠΟΡΙ ΣΥΝΤΗΡΕΙ ΤΟΥΣ ΠΑΝΤΕΣ ΚΑΙ ΤΟΝ ΠΛΟΙΟΚΤΗΤΗ,ΟΧΙ ΤΟ ΓΡΑΦΕΙΟ.ΟΥΤΕ ΚΑΝΕΝΑ ΠΛΟΙΟ ΣΑΠΙΣΕ ΣΤΗΝ ΡΑΔΑ?!Η ΚΡΙΣΗ ΗΤΑΝ ΤΕΧΝΗΤΗ ΚΑΙ ΚΑΤΕΥΘΥΝΟΜΕΝΗ.ΓΙΑ ΤΙΣ ΠΟΡΕΙΕΣ ΣΤΗΝ ΕΛΛΑΔΑ ΑΣ ΜΗΝ ΤΟ ΣΥΖΗΤΗΣΟΥΜΕ.ΤΟ ΟΛΕΣ ΟΙ ΠΟΡΤΕΣ ΚΛΕΙΣΤΕΣ,ΧΩΡΙΣ ΝΑ ΘΕΛΩ ΝΑ ΣΕ ΠΙΚΡΑΝΩ(ΤΗΝ ΠΙΚΡΑ ΤΗΝ ΕΦΑΓΕΣ ΑΤΥΧΩΣ ΑΦΟΥ ΣΟΥ ΣΤΕΡΗΣΑΝ ΤΗΝ ΜΕΓΑΛΗ ΣΟΥ ΑΓΑΠΗ ΟΠΩΣ ΛΕΣ)ΠΡΟΦΑΝΩΣ ΕΧΕΙ ΝΑ ΚΑΝΕΙ ΜΕ ΤΟ ΦΥΛΛΟ (ΔΙΑΒΑΣΕ ΠΡΟΣΕΚΤΙΚΑ-ΟΧΙ ΜΕ ΤΣΙΤΑ-ΑΥΤΑ ΠΟΥ ΛΕΩ ΝΩΡΙΤΕΡΑ ΚΑΙ ΠΡΟΣΠΑΘΗΣΕ ΝΑ ΤΑ ΔΕΙΣ ΕΝ ΤΗ ΠΡΑΞΗ!ΚΑΙ ΜΗΝ ΠΑΡΑΛΗΛΙΖΕΙΣ ΝΟΣΟΚΟΜΑ ΚΑΙ ΚΑΘΑΡΙΣΤΡΙΑ ΤΟΥΑΛΛΕΤΑΣ ΜΕ ΤΗΝ ΣΑΡΩΣΗ Ν.ΜΗΧΑΝΗΣ!!ΣΤΑ ΝΟΣ.ΚΑΙ ΚΑΘ.ΔΕΝ ΚΙΝΔΥΝΕΥΕΙΣ ΝΑ ΧΤΥΠΗΣΕΙΣ Η ΝΑ ΜΕΙΝΕΙΣ ΑΝΑΠΗΡΗ  !)ΑΝ ΠΙΣΤΕΥΑ ΟΤΙ ΜΙΛΑΩ ΣΕ ΑΣΧΕΤΟ ΔΕΝ ΘΑ ΧΡΗΣΙΜΟΠΟΙΟΥΣΑ ΝΑΥΤΙΚΗ ΟΡΟΛΟΓΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΔΕΝ ΞΕΡΩ...*ΓΙΑΤΙ ΕΙΔΕΣ.... ΜΕΛΑΝΗ ΠΕΡΙΓΡΑΦΗ*!ΕΧΩ ΔΙΑΣΚΕΔΑΣΕΙ ΟΤΙ ΕΧΩ ΖΗΣΕΙ ΚΑΙ ΑΠΛΗ ΜΕΤΑΦΟΡΑ ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ ΕΔΩ!ΟΥΤΕ ΠΕΡΙΕΓΡΑΨΑ ΤΙΣ ΑΝΑΠΟΔΙΕΣ ΚΑΙ ΤΙΣ ΔΥΣΚΟΛΙΕΣ ΠΟΥ ΣΥΝΕΒΗΣΑΝ ΚΑΠΟΙΕΣ ΦΟΡΕΣ!*ΜΗΠΩΣ ΟΤΙ ΤΑΔΕΣ ΜΕΛΑΝΑ* *,ΣΗΜΑΙΝΕΙ ΚΑΤΙ??!!*Ο ΑΝΘ/ΡΧΟΣ ΤΑ ΒΛΕΠΕΙ ΜΕ ΑΠΛΟ ΜΑΤΙ  ,Ο ΓΡΑΜΜΑΤΙΚΟΣ ΞΕΡΕΙ ΤΙ ΣΥΜΒΑΙΝΕΙ ΣΤΟ ΚΑΡΑΒΙ ΚΑΙ ΑΝ ΔΕΝ ΓΙΝΕΙ ΚΑΠΟΙΟΣ ΚΑΠΕΤΑΝΙΟΣ ΔΕΝ ΓΝΩΡΙΖΕΙ ΤΙ ΣΗΜΑΙΝΕΙ ΠΛΗΡΗΣ ΑΠΟΛΥΤΗ ΚΑΙ ΚΑΘΟΛΙΚΗ ΕΥΘΥΝΗ!ΚΑΛΟ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΒΕΒΑΙΑ ΟΙ ΑΠΟΨΕΙΣ ΟΛΩΝΩΝ ΝΑ ΕΚΦΡΑΖΟΝΤΑΙ!! :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
<<Ηδονή, φίλε... Τι εξτρίμ σπορτ και άλλα κόλπα για να φτάσεις τον εαυτό σου στα όρια; Ένα καράβι στα δίνει όλα. >>ΣΥΜΦΩΝΩ Σ'ΑΥΤΟ ΜΑΖΙ ΣΟΥ ΚΑΙ ΧΑΙΡΟΜΑΙ ΠΟΥ ΤΟ ΝΟΙΩΘΕΙΣ,ΑΛΛΑ ΦΑΙΝΕΤΑΙ ΠΩΣ Ο ΣΟΦΟΣ ΔΗΜΙΟΥΡΓΟΣ ΣΟΥ ΕΔΩΣΕ ΤΕΛΙΚΑ ΕΝΑΝ ΠΙΟ ΗΣΥΧΟ ΚΑΙ ΠΙΟ ΗΠΙΟ ΕΠΑΓΓΕΛΜΑΤΙΚΟ ΣΤΙΒΟ.ΚΑΤΙ ΘΑ ΗΞΕΡΕ :Cool: 
ΑΡΑΓΕ ΠΟΣΕΣ ΚΟΠΕΛΛΕΣ ΘΑ ΓΕΡΑΣΟΥΝ ΠΑΝΩ ΣΤΙΣ ΓΕΦΥΡΕΣ ΤΩΝ ΠΛΟΙΩΝ??ΑΝΕΞΑΡΤΗΤΩΣ ΤΟΥ ΑΝ ΘΕΛΟΥΝ ΚΑΙ ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ ΑΓΑΠΗ ΤΗΣ ΘΑΛΑΣΣΑΣ?? ΠΟΣΕΣ??
ΜΗΠΩΣ ΤΕΛΙΚΑ ΤΟ ΣΠΟΡ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΚΑΘΑΡΑ ΑΝΤΡΙΚΟ???????

----------


## koukou

Σίγουρα το να συνεργάζεσαι με μια γυναίκα σε ένα καράβι ,(εμπορικό – ποστάλι – ΠΟΛΕΜΙΚΟ!!!)δεν ήταν συνηθισμένο, προσπαθεί να γίνει , πρέπει να το συνηθίσουμε ,γιατί συμβαίνει !¶ποψη μου είναι ότι ευθύνεται ο χαρακτήρας του κάθε ανθρώπου για την εργατικότητα και τον επαγγελματισμό και βέβαια για την συναδελφικότητα! Παντού και πάντα υπάρχουν εξαιρέσεις !
Θα είναι δύσκολο ειδικά για τους πιο παλιούς Καπετάνιους –Αους Μηχανικούς , αλλά και στα πληρώματα , να βλέπουν στις πρώτες θέσεις ενός πλοίου γυναίκες:evil:!
Αλλά μην ξεχνάμε και τα αεροσκάφη !Αρκετές γυναίκες είναι κυβερνήτες σε αεροπορικές ανά τον κόσμου:neutral:! Και σε μαχητικά !!!!θετικό…… 
Να μου πεί κάποιος όμως τι γίνεται μετά τους 5 μήνες ταξίδι με ένα γκαζάδικο… :Wink: ….. γιατί άντε σε ποστάλι βλέπεις και λίγο κόσμο βρέ παιδί μου! Για το Πολεμικό μην μιλήσουμε, δεν κάνει είναι θέμα εθνικής ασφάλειας  :Cool: ,μην μας πάρουν γραμμή ότι τα πλοία τα έχουμε κάνει <<LOVE BOAT>> !
Υ.γ Με εκτίμηση για τις κυρίες του Forum και δίχως να θέλω να προσβάλω της κυρίες που ταξιδεύουν ανά τον κόσμο αυτή τη στιγμή, ΑΛΛΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΚΑΙ ΑΥΤΟ ΕΝΑ ΣΟΒΑΡΟ ΖΗΤΗΜΑ!

----------


## Kapetanissa

Αγαπητέ Γιώργο, 

το τι κάνει μία γυναίκα στο καράβι ακόμη και αν είσαι στη θάλασσα τριάντα χρόνια και ακόμη και αν κατέκτησες την κορυφή της ιεραρχίας, είναι αδύνατο να το αντιληφθείς. Γιατί πολύ απλά δεν είσαι γυναίκα. Άσε λοιπόν τις υποθέσεις για το σοφό δημιουργό και τους "ήσυχους" όπως νομίζεις επαγγελματικούς στίβους της στεριάς, οι οποίοι επίσης σου είναι άγνωστοι και που μόνο ήσυχοι δεν είναι. 

Φυσικά δεν είσαι ο πρώτος αρσενικός που ακούω να κατακρίνει την παρουσία της γυναίκας στα καράβια. Όμως μετά από τρεις δεκαετίες που έχω ακούσει και ξανακούσει παρόμοιες απόψεις με τις δικές σου, είμαι σε θέση να ξέρω και το γιατί λέγονται αλλά   και πως δεν αντιπροσωπεύουν όλο το αντρικό φύλο. Ε, τι να κάνουμε, δεν είναι δυνατόν όλοι οι άνθρωποι να συμφωνούν. Σεβαστό... έστω και αν είναι προσβλητικό να  εκφράζεσαι με αυτό τον τρόπο σε κάποια γυναίκα που πέρασε από τις γέφυρες και που σου είναι και τελείως άγνωστη. 

Σε καταλαβαίνω όμως. Όπως καταλαβαίνω και κάθε άλλον που προσπαθεί να προσβάλει συνανθρώπους του και να τους αποδείξει πως εκείνοι δεν είναι ικανοί για κάτι που ο ίδιος πιστεύει ότι τα καταφέρνει. Αναφέρομαι ακριβώς στο διάλογο όπως γίνεται εδώ, δε θα έλεγα το ίδιο αν μιλούσες για ένα συγκεκριμένο άτομο, γυναίκα ή άντρα, που τους γνώριζες προσωπικά. Η κρίση σου είναι εντελώς αυθαίρετη και δε λαμβάνει υπόψη πως *την είσοδο των γυναικών στα πλοία την αποφάσισαν άντρες* και πάλι και με την δική τους άδεια συνεχίζεται η παραμονή τους εδώ και τριάντα χρόνια. Κάθισες ποτέ να προβληματιστείς γιατί; Εκτός αν νομίζεις πως στα κέντρα εξουσίας που λαμβάνονται τέτοιου είδους αποφάσεις κυριαρχούν σήμερα,  και πολύ περισσότερο το 1980, οι γυναίκες. 

Και θα σου πω εγώ το γιατί, επειδή το ξέρω από πρώτο χέρι. Γιατί κάποια στιγμή είδαν πως υπάρχει τεράστιο πρόβλημα με τα πληρώματα και ειδικά με τους αξιωματικούς. Οι απαιτήσεις ανέβαιναν μα οι εισερχόμενοι στο επάγγελμα ήταν ανίκανοι να ανταποκριθούν. Παράλληλα *παρατήρησαν ότι σε πολλούς άλλους τομείς της ζωής οι γυναίκες είχαν κιόλας μπει και τα κατάφερναν εξίσου καλά με τους άντρες συναδέλφους τους*. 

Το ποια ήταν η θέση της γυναίκας πριν δύο αιώνες και πόσο διαφορετική είναι σήμερα, το γνωρίζουμε όλοι. Δεν υπάρχει στην εποχή μας πόστο που να μην το κατέκτησε το "αδύνατο" φύλο. *Αυτή τη στιγμή στη σκληροτράχηλη θέση του υπουργού εξωτερικών της χώρας μας, είναι γυναίκα.* Αλλά γυναίκα κατέχει το ίδιο πόστο και στην υπερδύναμη της εποχής μας. *Όπως γυναίκα είναι σήμερα αρχηγός σε ένα από τα ισχυρότερα κράτη στον κόσμο, τη Γερμανία.* Και παλιότερα πρωθυπουργό γυναίκα είχε και η Αγγλία, που μάλιστα κατέκτησε και το παρατσούκλι σιδηρά κυρία. Δε νομίζω εχέφρων άνθρωπος να παραλληλίζει έστω τη δυσκολία διοίκησης ενός ολόκληρου κράτους με τη διοίκηση ενός πλοίου. 

Το ίδιο συμβαίνει και σε πολλούς άλλους τομείς που παρουσιάζουν κοινά χαρακτηριστικά με τα καθήκοντα του πλοιάρχου ή των άλλων αξιωματικών γέφυρας. *Βρίθουν γυναικών πολλά τεχνικά επαγγέλματα της στεριάς,* μηχανικοί, ηλεκτρολόγοι, ναυπηγοί κλπ. Κι αρκετές από τις γυναίκες αυτές όχι μόνο είναι πετυχημένες αλλά και πολύ καλύτερες από τους άντρες συναδέλφους τους. Το ίδιο στις τράπεζες και άλλες θέσεις που έχουν σχέση με τα οικονομικά. *Παράλληλα έχουμε γυναίκες, μια και τέθηκε και ζήτημα σωματικής ρώμης, που έχουν διαπρέψει στον αθλητισμό και σε αθλήματα που απαιτούν ιδιαίτερη δύναμη,* ακοντισμό, πυγμαχία κλπ.  

Κι ενώ όλα αυτά τα ξέρει και ένα πιτσιρίκι, έρχεσαι εσύ αγαπητέ Γιώργο να μας πεις ότι η γυναίκα είναι  ηλίθια στο μυαλό και ανίκανη στο σώμα για να σταθεί σε ένα καράβι...  Ίσως και γιατί τόσα χρόνια κλεισμένος στα καράβια, δεν μπόρεσες να γνωρίσεις παρά μόνο αυτό το είδος γυναικών. Θα συμφωνήσω μαζί σου, αν μιλάμε για τις κοκότες των πρωινάδικων της τηλεόρασης, φυσικά και δεν κάνουν για ναυτικοί. Όπως δεν κάνουν και οι διάφοροι γιάπηδες του Κολωνακίου που εμφανίζονται στο πλευρό τους. Γι' αυτό και τόνισα ότι δεν παίζει ρόλο το φύλο αλλά τα προσόντα και ο χαρακτήρας του συγκεκριμένου ανθρώπου. 

Στην κοινωνιολογία το να τσουβαλιάζεις όλους μαζί τους ανθρώπους με βάση ένα κοινό χαρακτηριστικό πχ να λες γυναίκες και να εννοείς ότι όλες είναι πανομοιότυπες ή Τούρκοι ή Αλβανοί ή Εβραίοι ή χριστιανοί ή παπάδες ή συνδικαλιστές κλπ  θεωρείται προϊόν ελλιπούς και κακής κοινωνικότητας. Σαφώς ο εγκλεισμός για μήνες σε ένα καράβι και η απομάκρυνση από την κοινωνική ζωή παίζει ρόλο στην εκδήλωση τέτοιων συμπεριφορών. Ειδικά όταν η μικρή ομάδα του πλοίου δεν είναι αντιπροσωπευτική ως προς την υπόλοιπη δομή της κοινωνίας σήμερα. Η παράμετρος αυτή επίσης *επηρέασε τις αποφάσεις των ιθυνόντων για την είσοδο γυναικών στα πλοία. Να σπάσει η αντικοινωνικότητα της αποκλειστικά αρσενικής σύνθεσης του πληρώματος.* 

Στην εποχή μας που ο παράγων άνθρωπος μετράται και από τους οικονομολόγους ως κεφάλαιο πολύτιμο, *οι σοβαρές εταιρείες λαμβάνουν υπόψη και αυτή την παράμετρο. Η καλή ψυχολογική κατάσταση του πληρώματος συμβάλλει στην αποδοτικότητά του.* Η παρουσία της γυναίκας συναδέλφου αλλάζει τα δεδομένα της μοναστηριακής απομόνωσης και δίνει περιθώρια να αισθάνονται πιο ανθρώπινα οι ναυτικοί. Όσες δουλέψαμε σε καράβι και μάλιστα σε εκείνα που κάνουν μήνες να πιάσουν λιμάνι, το έχουμε διαπιστώσει και στην πράξη. Βεβαίως οι ισορροπίες είναι λεπτές και το μικρό ποσοστό γυναικών τις κάνει ακόμη πιο εύθραυστες. Αν όμως υπάρξει ευνοϊκή συγκυρία, σαν αυτή που προσωπικά συνάντησα στο πρώτο μου καράβι, ένα φορτηγό της Thenamaris, και στο οποίο ήταν ήδη μέσα γυναίκα ως μαρκόνισσα και παράλληλα λόγω θερινών διακοπών είχαμε μαζί μας και τις συζύγους και τα παιδιά ορισμένων αξιωματικών, τότε η ζωή στο πλοίο γίνεται πολύ πιο όμορφη από εκείνη που συνήθως έχουμε στο νου μας ως πρότυπο. 

Οι ίδιοι οι συνάδελφοί μου το ομολογούσαν και το παραδέχονταν πως η παρουσία των γυναικών στο πλοίο τούς έδινε τη διάθεση να φροντίζουν περισσότερο τον εαυτό τους και να συμπεριφέρονται πιο ευγενικά. Μερικοί μάλιστα δε δίσταζαν και να το σχολιάζουν με σκωπτική διάθεση. Αλλά και αυτό επιβεβαιώνει αυτό που λέω. 

Βεβαίως και θα δεχτώ ότι *οφείλει η γυναίκα που θα εργαστεί σε πλοίο να ξέρει να κρατά τη θέση της.* Καταλαβαίνουμε πιστεύω όλοι τι εννοώ. Αν πάει εκεί και κουνιέται και λυγιέται θα γίνει χαμός. Έχουν περάσει και τέτοιες γυναίκες από τα καράβια; Μπορεί να μην έχουν περάσει; Αλλά νομίζω πως υπάρχουν και οι ασφαλιστικές δικλείδες, τόσο εντός πλοίου όσο και εκτός για να τις βάζουν στη θέση τους ακόμη και αν δεν την ξέρουν μόνες τους. 

Πρέπει όμως να αναγνωρίσουμε πως είναι και οι συνθήκες δύσκολες...   Και ειδικά όταν η γυναίκα που πάει σε ένα καράβι είναι ένα άψητο κοριτσόπουλο. Μη βιαστούμε δηλαδή να πούμε επειδή υπήρξαν και αρνητικά περιστατικά ότι είναι ακατάλληλες οι γυναίκες για τα καράβια. Κι επίσης... κάθε αρχή και δύσκολη. Στο μέλλον που θα υπάρχουν περισσότερες γυναίκες στο πλήρωμα, η κατάσταση θα είναι πολύ πιο εύκολη για μια κοπέλα που μπαρκάρει πρώτη φορά. Γιατί, δείτε και με τα μάτια της γυναίκας τι ζει μέσα σε ένα καράβι που έχει μόνο άντρες. Η παρουσία όμως και άλλων γυναικών θα δημιουργεί πιο φυσιολογικές συνθήκες για όλους. *Ακόμη καλύτερα αν υπάρχουν και ζευγάρια. Και αυτό το τελευταίο επίσης επηρέασε στο να ληφθεί η απόφαση για την είσοδο γυναικών στα πλοία.* Δεν το λέω αυθαίρετα, το έχω ακούσει από υπεύθυνα χείλη όταν ξεκίνησε η σχολή μας. Ήταν στόχος αυτός από την αρχή. Και ξέρω και αρκετές περιπτώσεις που έγινε πράξη. Δύο από τις συσσπουδάστριές μου βρέθηκαν κάποτε στο ίδιο καράβι με τους άντρες τους και έχουν να θυμούνται τα καλύτερα. 

Αντίθετα μπορώ να σας πω για τα χειρότερα που αντιμετωπίζουν οι γυναίκες των ναυτικών όταν ο άντρας τους είναι μπαρκαρισμένος και εκείνες πρέπει να τα βγάζουν μόνες τους πέρα στη στεριά. Κι εσείς θα ξέρετε την άλλη όψη του νομίσματος, τι περνάει ο ναυτικός μακριά από τη σύντροφό του για τόσους μήνες. Σαφώς υπάρχει και ο παράγοντας παιδιά...  μα δεν είναι και απαγορευτικός. Εξαρτάται από το καράβι, την ηλικία των παιδιών, την ύπαρξη γιαγιάδων κλπ Εξάλλου έχουμε παραδείγματα και από άλλα επαγγέλματα που οι γονείς χρειάζεται να απουσιάζουν από το σπίτι. Ή και να εργάζονται από το πρωί ως το βράδυ...  Δασκάλα είμαι και γνωρίζω καλά ότι τα περισσότερα σημερινά παιδιά βλέπουν τους γονείς τους μόνο τα σαββατοκύριακα. Δε λέω πως αυτό είναι καλό, είναι όμως η πραγματικότητα. Όπως ήταν και στο παρελθόν με τους γονείς που δούλευαν στο χωράφι ή έφευγαν μετανάστες. Τι διαφορετικό υπάρχει αν φύγουν για το καράβι;

----------


## Kapetanissa

Όσο για μένα... αλλά και τους συναδέλφους μας που έγιναν ταξιτζήδες ή ακολούθησαν άλλους στεριανούς δρόμους, μην είσαι απόλυτος για το πώς έγινε. Η ανεργία ήταν σίγουρα ένας σημαντικός παράγοντας. Τεχνητή; Βεβαίως τεχνητή, θα συμφωνήσω. Αλλά αυτό δεν έχει να κάνει. Η ουσία είναι πως οι θέσεις εργασίας μειώθηκαν δραματικά εκείνη την περίοδο και όσοι είχαμε τα φόντα να ακολουθήσουμε ένα άλλο δρόμο, το πράξαμε. Εις απόδειξη όμως και αυτό ότι δεν πήγαμε στα καράβια γιατί δεν είχαμε τίποτε άλλο να κάνουμε. Προσωπικά έχοντας άριστα στο απολυτήριο από το Λύκειο, μπήκα χωρίς εξετάσεις στην Παιδαγωγική Ακαδημία. Θα μπορούσα να το είχα κάνει και πριν πάω στη θάλασσα. Ποιος έχασε με αυτή την αλλαγή; Και εγώ, στερήθηκα τα καράβια που αγαπούσα και σπατάλησα άδικα τέσσερα χρόνια από τη ζωή μου, αλλά και η ναυτιλία. Δεν υπήρξα ποτέ οπαδός της ανόητης μετριοφροσύνης. *Τόσο για μένα όσο και για πολλές άλλες κοπέλες που γνωρίζω προσωπικά, η απώλεια ήταν και για τη ναυτιλία. Έχασε ανθρώπους που αγαπούσαν πολύ τη δουλειά τους και είχαν ιδιαίτερο μεράκι για να κάνουν καριέρα στη θάλασσα ενώ είχαν και τα προσόντα να διαπρέψουν όπως το απέδειξαν όταν γύρισαν στη στεριά.* Μπορεί να βγήκαμε έξω αλλά καμιά μας δε χάθηκε. Άλλες συνέχισαν σπουδές, άλλες ασχολήθηκαν με τον επιχειρηματικό κλάδο. Και οι περισσότερες τα καταφέραμε αρκετά καλά. 

Το ίδιο έκαναν και αρκετά από τα αγόρια που σπούδαζαν παράλληλα με εμάς στις ΑΔΣΕΝ. Άλλοι στράφηκαν στο λιμενικό, άλλοι συνέχισαν σπουδές σίπινγκ και σήμερα είναι στελέχη σε εταιρείες, άλλοι που δεν είχαν ιδιαίτερα προσόντα έγιναν ταξιτζήδες. Επάγγελμα είναι κι αυτό. Βγάζεις τίμια το ψωμί σου και σε βλέπει και η οικογένεια. Ας μην το υποτιμούμε. Και ειδικά αν δεν ξέρουμε κάτω από ποιες συνθήκες ο καθένας εγκατέλειψε τη θάλασσα. Όπως και να 'χει, ο καθένας μας κουβαλά την εμπειρία των ταξιδιών, αυτό δεν αλλάζει. Και είναι όφελος στον άνθρωπο. Ανοίγει ο νους. Ενώ παράλληλα καταφέραμε να ζήσουμε και τη ζωή μας...  Μην κοιτάς που νοσταλγούμε τη θάλασσα.  Στην πραγματικότητα ο καθένας που μένει στη στεριά το θέλει κατά βάθος και ο ίδιος γιατί συνεκτιμά και όλα όσα χάνει όταν μπαρκάρει. Ποιος μπορεί να μας κατηγορήσει γι' αυτό; Σίγουρα όχι εσύ...  Μόνο ο εαυτός μας που του αφήσαμε ανεκπλήρωτα τα όνειρα για μακρινά ταξίδια. Βλέπεις ζυγίσαμε πιο βαριά τι ήθελαν και οι άνθρωποι που αγαπούσαμε και όχι μόνο τις δικές μας επιθυμίες.

----------


## glaroni

καπετανισσα ενα εχω μονο να σου πω,μπραβο σου..μακαρι ολες οι γυναικες που δουλεβουν στα βαπορια να ταν σαν εσενα.απλα μπραβο σου.

----------


## Kapetanissa

*Glaroni*, 

σε ευχαριστώ για τα καλά σου λόγια αλλά δε θεωρώ πως είμαι η καλύτερη περίπτωση των γυναικών που πέρασαν από τα καράβια. Υπάρχουν άλλες κοπέλες που είναι πραγματικά αξιέπαινες γιατί κατάφεραν να γίνουν πλοίαρχοι. Και όχι μόνο στην Ελλάδα. 

Πάει ένας χρόνος που  ανακοινώθηκε στο Navigator η είδηση:





> *H Karin Stahre-Janson είναι η πρώτη γυναίκα πλοίαρχος κρουαζιερόπλοιου στον κόσμο*
> 
> H Royal Caribbean International έχρισε με τον τίτλο της Πρώτης Γυναίκας Πλοιάρχου, την Σουηδή Karin Stahre-Janson, η οποία ανέλαβε τη διακυβέρνηση του κρουαζιερόπλοιου Monarch of the Seas και έγινε έτσι η πρώτη γυναίκα πλοίαρχος κρουαζιερόπλοιου τόσο στον στόλο της Royal Caribbean International όσο και διεθνώς.
> 
> Αναλαμβάνοντας το κρουαζιερόπλοιο Monarch of the Seas, η πλοίαρχος Stahre-Janson είναι υπεύθυνη για την ασφαλή πλοήγηση ενός κρουαζιερόπλοιου που διαθέτει 14 καταστρώματα, έχει χωρητικότητα 2.400 επιβατών, πλήρωμα 850 ατόμων, μήκος 268 μέτρα και πλάτος 32 μέτρα.


Η Καρίν μπορεί να είναι η πρώτη αλλά σίγουρα δε θα είναι η τελευταία. Όταν έστω και μία γυναίκα καταφέρνει να σπάσει ένα ταμπού για το ποια πράγματα είμαστε πλασμένες να κάνουμε και ποια όχι, τότε ανοίγει ο δρόμος και για άλλες. 

Όλες καμαρώνουμε για την Καρίν. Αλλά και η κάθε μία καμαρώνει για το δικό της λιθαράκι στην ίδια προσπάθεια. Αν έχω λοιπόν κι εγώ κάτι για το οποίο νιώθω περήφανη είναι που μαζί με τις φίλες μου ανοίξαμε το δρόμο για τις γέφυρες των πλοίων για τις γυναίκες της χώρας μας. Και μάλιστα δεν περιοριστήκαμε στα ποστάλια, σχεδόν όλες ταξιδέψαμε με φορτηγά και γκαζάδικα. Παρά τις αντίθετες γνώμες, την κριτική ακόμη και τον πόλεμο σε ορισμένες περιπτώσεις εντός και εκτός πλοίου. Βασιστήκαμε σε όσους μας υποστήριζαν και θελήσαμε να τους βγάλουμε ασπροπρόσωπους. Τους τότε υπευθύνους του ΥΕΝ, τους εκπροσώπους της ΕΝΩΣΗΣ ΕΦΟΠΛΙΣΤΩΝ, τους καθηγητές μας, που έλεγαν ότι στα μάτια μας βλέπουν το μέλλον της Ναυτιλίας. 

Και μη νομίζετε ότι ήταν εύκολο. Παράδειγμα άλλο εκτός της Μπουμπουλίνας δεν είχαμε για να μας δίνει κουράγιο. Ερχόταν ώρες που το κουράγιο τελείωνε και αναρωτιόμασταν μήπως είχαν δίκιο εκείνοι που μας έλεγαν ότι δεν κάνουμε για το καράβι. Και τα μάτια που κάποιοι κοίταζαν με εμπιστοσύνη, γέμιζαν τότε πικρά δάκρυα. Γιατί να το κρύψω; Υπήρξαν και τέτοιες ώρες. Έπειτα όμως έβγαινε και πάλι το πείσμα και συνεχίζαμε. Οφείλω να διευκρινίσω ότι τα προβλήματα δεν ήταν με τη δουλειά αλλά με τις συμπεριφορές κάποιων μισογύνηδων που ξέσπαγαν πάνω μας το μίσος τους. Λίγοι μεν αλλά υπήρχαν... 

Προσωπικά πέρασα πολύ άσχημες ώρες με ένα γραμματικό. Κάθε φορά σκαρφιζόταν και κάτι καινούριο για να με βασανίζει όχι γιατί αυτό ήταν στα καθήκοντά μου αλλά για να με αναγκάσει να πω ότι δεν μπορώ να κάνω αυτό που μου ανέθετε. Δεν τα κατάφερε. Με ποιο κόστος δικό μου δεν έχει σημασία, μου αρκεί η ικανοποίηση ότι ποτέ δεν άκουσε από το χείλη μου το δεν μπορώ. Όπως μου αρκεί και το γεγονός πως τόσο εκείνος όσο και όποιοι άλλοι μας πολεμούσαν, ήταν οι ίδιοι ανεπαρκείς στα δικά τους καθήκοντα. Αντίθετα οι άξιοι ναυτικοί αναγνώριζαν τη δουλειά μας και μας στήριζαν με κάθε τρόπο. Και το ίδιο ακριβώς ισχύει και για τις εταιρείες. Οι σοβαρές και μεγάλες εταιρείες ήταν εκείνες που μας έδωσαν τα φτερά να πραγματοποιήσουμε τα όνειρά μας. Αντίθετα οι εταιρείες της συμφοράς... προσπάθησαν να μας εκμεταλλευτούν με κάθε τρόπο. Και το ίδιο βλέπω να γίνεται και σήμερα, με τα κορίτσια που τώρα σπουδάζουν στις σχολές. 

Έχω μια μικρή "προστατευόμενη" που τώρα κάνει το πρώτο της εκπαιδευτικό μπάρκο. Προχτές την είχαν στην κουβέρτα και έκανε μάνικα από τις 6 το πρωί ως τις 9 το βράδυ. Και αμέσως μετά είχαν σταντ μπάι. Και όλη τη νύχτα εκφόρτωση. Και πάλι σταντ μπάι στις 6 το πρωί. Ζήτημα είναι αν κοιμάται 4 ώρες το 24ωρο. Και όμως δεν έχει πει ούτε μια φορά "δεν αντέχω". Ένα κοριτσάκι 19 ετών... Αντίθετα δηλώνει γοητευμένη από το επάγγελμα. Μισθός; Αρκετά λιγότερα από 1000 ευρώ... Ξέρετε πολλά αγοράκια της ηλικίας της που θα άντεχαν κάτι τέτοιο και θα τους άρεσε κιόλας; 

Οι περισσότεροι συνομήλικοί της είναι ακόμη με το χαρτζιλίκι του μπαμπά και της μαμάς, δανείζονται και το οικογενειακό αυτοκίνητο και αράζουν για φραπέ στις παραλίες. 

Εκείνα που την τσακίζουν είναι μόνο οι συμπεριφορές κάποιων. Αλλά και πάλι σφίγγει τα δόντια και λέει πρέπει να τα καταφέρω. Όσα μποφόρια και να έχει ο δρόμος για τη γέφυρα. Που είτε αρέσει στους συναδέλφους είτε όχι, είναι περισσότερα για τις γυναίκες παρά για τους άντρες. Γι' αυτό και κάθε γυναίκα που καταφέρνει να επιβιώσει και να φτάσει σαν την Καρίν να πλοιαρχεύσει, είναι αξιέπαινη. Και μη νομίσετε ότι μόνο σε ποστάλια δούλεψε... 9 χρόνια ήταν ανθυποπλοίαρχος σε φορτηγά και σε γκαζάδικα. Κι έπειτα ανέβηκε όλα τα υπόλοιπα σκαλιά αργά και σταθερά μέχρι να φτάσει στην κορυφή. Τώρα όμως ο πρόεδρος της εταιρείας δηλώνει για εκείνη:




> “Είμαστε πραγματικά πολύ υπερήφανοι και χαρούμενοι από την προαγωγή της Stahre-Janson,” δήλωσε ο Adam Goldstein, Πρόεδρος της Royal Caribbean International. “Τα νέα αυτά είναι ιστορικής σημασίας τόσο για την εταιρεία μας, όσο και για τη παγκόσμια βιομηχανία της ναυτιλίας αφού αποτελούν *παράδειγμα προς μίμηση και πηγή έμπνευσης για τις γυναίκες που επιθυμούν να εργαστούν ή εργάζονται ήδη στον κλάδο της ναυτιλίας.*”


Αυτά τα λόγια μετράμε εμείς και όχι τι θα πει ο κάθε άντρας συνάδελφος. Και ήταν πράγματι αστείο κάτι που ειπώθηκε παραπάνω για το τι θα κάνουν οι άντρες αν τους στείλουν γυναίκα καπετάνιο... Ό,τι πρέπει να κάνει πάντα ένας ναυτικός. Να πειθαρχήσει στους ανωτέρους του και στις αποφάσεις της εταιρείας που του δίνει ψωμί. Εκτός αν τις θεωρεί παράνομες... Μόνο που στην περίπτωση αυτή παράνομος είναι όποιος αντιμετωπίζει ρατσιστικά τις γυναίκες και όχι όποιος τους δίνει την ευκαιρία να κάνουν πράξη την συνταγματικά κατοχυρωμένη ισότητα των δύο φύλων.

----------


## MELE

KAPETANISSA symfwnw mazi soy sto telos me ayta poy les.arkei omws h gynaika ploiarxos na einai pragmatiki axiwmatikos.kai an thes na matheis exw kanei me gynaika kai xerw ti einai esy na katharizeis kai ayti na einai oli tin wra stin gefyra.ola ayta epeidi einai gynaika(ayto egine otan imoyn dokimos)kai den mporei na kanei tetoia pragmata.otan yha ginei chief officer pws tha pei se kapoion na kanei mia doyleia afoy i idia den tha tin exei kanei pote ths???oi naytes poy thn eblepan na min exei piasei pote ths matsakoni tha dextoyn thn entoli ths???den pianei olo to pososto alla to megalytero.

----------


## Kapetanissa

Κι εγώ συμφωνώ μαζί σου. Η κυρία αυτή κακώς βρέθηκε στο καράβι. Και ακόμη χειρότερα της επέτρεψαν να την αράζει στη γέφυρα και όχι να κάνει όσα πρέπει να κάνει ένας δόκιμος. Άρα ευθύνη δεν είχε μόνο η ίδια αλλά και ο καπετάνιος...  Και λέω ευθύνη γιατί ήταν χρέος του να τη στρώσει στη δουλειά και να την εκπαιδεύσει και όχι να την αφήνει να σουλατσάρει στη γέφυρα. 

Από την άλλη πρέπει να σου πω ότι αυτή την ώρα που μιλάμε υπάρχουν γυναίκες δόκιμοι σε ποστάλια που επίσης δεν κάνουν ματσακόνι. Και δεν πάνε ούτε στη γέφυρα. Τις έχουν για να κάνουν καφέδες!!!  Δε θα πω πού...  μόνο ότι η συγκεκριμένη κοπέλα είναι εντελώς αντίθετη με αυτό. Ποιος τη ρωτάει όμως; Αυτό χρειάζεται το καράβι, αυτό τη βάζουν να κάνει.  

Είχα και αυτή την κοπέλα στο νου μου όταν είπα ότι κάτι εταιρείες της συμφοράς εκμεταλλεύονται τις γυναίκες. Αλλά και τον εαυτό μου...  Εμένα δε με έβαλαν να κάνω καφέδες, ούτε και απέφυγα το ματσακόνι. Με έστειλαν όμως ανθυποπλοίαρχο αμέσως μόλις τελείωσα τη σχολή. Ούτε αυτό είναι σωστό. Τολμάει όμως ειδικά μια γυναίκα να πει όχι; Ξέρει ότι πάντα θα κρίνεται πολύ πιο αυστηρά από τους άντρες οπότε και δεν την παίρνει για αρνήσεις. Κι έχω δυστυχώς την εμπειρία τι ακολουθεί σε τέτοια περίπτωση. Βρίσκεσαι με το φυλλάδιο στην κολότσεπη στην Ακτή Μιαούλη. Έτσι βρέθηκα κι εγώ όταν εκτός από το ανθυποπλοιαρχιλίκι μου φόρτωσαν και ένα σωρό άλλα πέρα από τα νόμιμα. 

Οπότε τι να πω τώρα για το κορίτσι που λες; Σίγουρα δεν είναι σωστό να κάθεται μόνο στη γέφυρα. Αλλά δε νομίζω ότι η ίδια το επέλεξε. Εκτός πια αν είχε μπάρμπα τον καπετάνιο ή κανέναν άλλο στην εταιρεία...

----------


## glaroni

Η ΑΛΗΘΕΙΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΟΤΙ ΟΙ ΓΥΝΑΙΚΕΣ ΣΤΑ ΠΟΣΤΑΛΙΑ ΚΑΘΟΝΤΑΙ ΣΤΗ ΓΕΦΥΡΑ ΑΛΛΑ ΜΟΝΟ ΟΤΑΝ ΑΥΤΕΣ ΘΕΛΟΥΝ.ΟΥΤΕ ΕΜΕΝΑ ΜΕ ΑΦΗΝΑΝ ΝΑ ΚΑΤΕΒΩ ΚΟΥΒΕΡΤΑ ΑΛΛΑ ΟΤΑΝ ΗΜΟΥΝ ΕΛΕΥΘΕΡΗ ΚΑΘΗΚΟΝΤΩΝ ΕΤΡΕΧΑ ΣΤΟ ΛΟΣΤΡΟΜΟ Κ ΤΟΥ ΖΗΤΑΓΑ ΔΟΥΛΕΙΑ.ΚΑΠΟΙΟΣ ΚΑΠΟΤΕ ΣΤΟ ΠΡΩΤΟ ΜΟΥ ΜΠΑΡΚΟ ΜΟΥ ΕΙΠΕ:ΤΟ ΒΑΠΟΡΙ ΤΟ ΜΑΘΑΙΝΕΙΣ ΑΠΟ ΚΑΤΩ ΠΡΟΣ ΤΑ ΠΑΝΩ. ΚΑΙ ΑΥΤΟ ΕΚΑΝΑ. ΕΒΑΦΑ,ΕΠΛΕΝΑ,ΒΟΗΘΟΥΣΑ ΤΟΥΣ ΝΑΥΤΕΣ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΕΤΣΙ ΕΠΡΕΠΕ. ΔΝ ΜΟΥ ΑΡΕΣΕ Η ΣΤΟΛΗ ΑΛΛΑ Η ΦΟΡΜΑ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΣΑΝ ΑΝΘΥΠΟΠΛΟΙΑΡΧΟΣ ΔΝ ΘΑ ΜΠΟΡΩ ΝΑ ΜΑΘΩ ΤΙΣ ΔΟΥΛΕΙΕΣ ΤΗΣ ΦΟΡΜΑΣ.ΒΑΣΙΚΑ ΠΙΣΤΕΥΩ ΟΤΙ ΤΟ ΘΕΜΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΠΟΝΑΣ ΤΟ ΒΑΠΟΡΙ ΣΟΥ.ΝΑ ΤΟ ΑΓΑΠΗΣΕΙΣ Κ ΟΧΙ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΒΛΕΠΕΙΣ ΣΑΝ ΦΥΛΑΚΗ ΟΠΩΣ ΚΑΝΟΥΝ ΔΥΣΤΥΧΩΣ ΟΙ ΠΕΡΙΣΣΟΤΕΡΕΣ ΚΟΠΕΛΕΣ.ΜΙΛΗΣΑ ΚΑΠΟΤΕ ΜΕ ΚΑΠΟΙΑ ΠΡΩΤΟΜΠΑΡΚΑ ΚΟΡΙΣΤΑΚΙΑ Κ ΤΟΥΣ ΕΙΠΑ ΠΕΝΤΕ ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΑ ΓΙΑ ΤΟ ΠΩΣ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΦΕΡΟΝΤΑΙ ΠΑΝΩ ΣΤΗ ΛΑΜΑΡΙΝΑ.ΟΤΙ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΝΑΙ ΝΑΥΤΙΚΟΙ ΕΚΕΙ ΜΕΣΑ,ΟΧΙ ΓΥΝΑΙΚΕΣ,ΕΞΩ ΑΣ ΚΑΝΟΥΝ ΟΤΙ ΘΕΛΟΥΝ.Κ Η ΑΠΑΝΤΗΣΗ ΗΤΑΝ ΟΤΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΓΥΝΑΙΚΕΣ Κ ΟΤΙ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΠΕΡΙΠΟΙΗΜΕΝΕΣ.ΕΤΣΙ ΦΥΣΙΚΟ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΝΑ ΜΑΣ ΚΡΑΖΟΥΝ ΟΙ ΑΝΤΡΕΣ ΟΤΑΝ ΒΛΕΠΟΥΝ ΟΤΙ ΜΠΑΙΝΟΥΝ ΜΕΣΑ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΠΡΟΚΑΛΟΥΝ.ΑΛΛΑ ΥΠΑΡΧΟΥΝ Κ ΚΟΠΕΛΕΣ ΠΟΥ ΓΕΝΝΗΘΗΚΑΝ ΜΕ ΤΗΝ ΨΥΧΗ ΤΟΥΣ ΔΩΣΜΕΝΗ ΣΤΗ ΘΑΛΑΣΣΑ Κ ΤΗΝ ΠΛΗΡΩΝΟΥΝ ΧΩΡΙΣ ΝΑ ΦΤΑΙΝΕ.ΟΜΩΣ ΑΚΟΜΑ Κ Ο ΧΕΙΡΟΤΕΡΟΣ ΜΙΣΟΓΥΝΗΣ ΣΥΝΑΔΕΛΦΟΣ ΚΑΠΟΙΑ ΣΤΙΓΜΗ ΚΑΤΑΛΑΒΑΙΝΕΙ ΤΙ ΡΟΛΟ ΒΑΡΑΕΙ Η ΚΑΘΕ ΓΥΝΑΙΚΑ ΣΤΟ ΒΑΠΟΡΙ ΤΟΥ Κ ΑΝΑΓΝΩΡΙΖΕΙ ΤΗΝ ΠΡΟΣΠΑΘΕΙΑ ΜΑΣ ΝΑ ΦΤΑΣΟΥΜΕ ΣΤΟ ΟΝΕΙΡΟ ΜΑΣ,ΟΠΩΣ ΑΚΡΙΒΩΣ ΘΑ ΗΘΕΛΕ Κ Ο ΙΔΙΟΣ.

----------


## glaroni

ΜΠΑΡΚΑΡΑ ΣΕ ΒΑΠΟΡΙ ΑΝΤΡΙΚΟ.ΗΜΟΥΝ Η ΠΡΩΤΗ ΓΥΝΑΙΚΑ ΠΟΥ ΠΑΤΗΣΕ ΤΟ ΠΟΔΙ ΤΗΣ ΣΤΗ ΓΕΦΥΡΑ.ΟΛΟΙ ΜΕ ΚΟΙΤΑΖΑΝ ΜΕ ΜΙΣΟ ΜΑΤΙ Κ ΟΡΙΣΜΕΝΟΙ ΜΕ ΠΕΙΡΑΖΑΝ ΚΙΟΛΑΣ ΛΕΓΟΝΤΑΣ ΜΟΥ ΒΛΑΚΕΙΕΣ. ΟΜΩΣ ΤΟΥΣ ΑΠΕΔΕΙΞΑ ΟΤΙ ΕΓΩ ΕΚΕΙ ΜΕΣΑ ΗΜΟΥΝ ΝΑΥΤΙΚΟΣ Κ ΕΦΤΑΣΑΝ ΑΥΤΟΙ ΟΙ ΑΝΘΡΩΠΟΙ ΝΑ ΜΕ ΣΥΜΠΑΘΟΥΝ,ΝΑ ΜΕ ΘΕΩΡΟΥΝ ΤΟ ΠΙΤΣΙΡΙΚΙ ΤΗΣ ΚΟΥΒΕΡΤΑΣ Κ ΟΧΙ ΤΗ ΓΥΝΑΙΚΑ ΤΟΥ ΒΑΠΟΡΙΟΥ.ΠΛΕΟΝ ΗΘΕΛΑΝ ΝΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΦΙΛΟΙ ΜΟΥ.ΜΕ ΕΒΛΕΠΑΝ ΣΑΝ ΣΥΝΑΔΕΛΦΟ ΟΧΙ ΣΑΝ ΘΥΛΗΚΟ.ΑΛΛΑ ΤΟΥΣ ΕΚΕΝΑ ΕΓΩ ΝΑ ΜΕ ΔΟΥΝ ΕΤΣΙ.Κ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΔΥΣΤΥΧΩΣ ΛΙΓΕΣ ΣΤΑ ΠΟΣΤΑΛΙΑ ΕΙΔΙΚΑ ΠΟΥ ΤΟ ΚΑΝΟΥΝ ΑΥΤΟ.

----------


## Kapetanissa

Γλαρόνι, 

είσαι καπετάνισσα; Πωπώ! Χαίρομαι αφάνταστα. Μπράβο σου. 

Αυτό όμως που λες για τις λαμαρίνες, ισχύει και για τους άντρες. Είναι άνθρωποι που βρεθήκαν κατά λάθος στη θάλασσα και άλλοι που μόνο όταν πατήσουν στη λαμαρίνα νιώθουν ολοκληρωμένοι. Και το ίδιο θα δεις και σε όλα τα άλλα επαγγέλματα. Πχ. στην εκπαίδευση που βρίσκομαι τώρα. Υπάρχουν εκείνοι που παριστάνουν το δάσκαλο για το μισθό και άλλοι που πετάει η ψυχή τους να βρεθούν στην "έδρα". 

Βασικά η δική μου άποψη είναι πως πρέπει κανείς να διαλέγει με πολλή προσοχή το επάγγελμα που θα κάνει και όχι στην τύχη ή από νεανικό ενθουσιασμό. Κι όταν το διαλέξει και το ακολουθήσει, να φροντίζει κάθε μέρα να γίνεται καλύτερος και να το αγαπά όπως λες κι εσύ. Αλλιώς είναι και ο ίδιος δυστυχισμένος και συνεχώς δημιουργεί προβλήματα στο χώρο εργασίας του. 

Έχεις κάνει και σε άλλα καράβια ή μόνο σε ποστάλια; 

Πολύ μου άρεσε αυτό που είπες ότι όταν ήσουν ελεύθερη καθηκόντων έτρεχες και ζήταγες δουλειά... Αυτό τα λέει όλα και αυτό προσέχω κι εγώ σε όποιο νέο κορίτσι ακολουθεί το δρόμο της θάλασσας. Εκτός από το μικρό μας που ανέφερα παραπάνω, έχω και άλλη μία "κόρη" θαλασσινή. (Δεν ξέρω πώς μας προέκυψε αλλά με φωνάζουν και οι δύο μάνα κι εγώ τις λέω κόρες μου... Μας έχει φέρει πολύ κοντά η κοινή μας αγάπη για τη θάλασσα. ) Λοιπόν η μεγάλη, σε ένα χρόνο τελειώνει τη σχολή. Με τα εκπαιδευτικά της ταξίδια έχει τελειώσει. Όμως σηκώθηκε και πήγε στην εταιρεία και τους παρακάλεσε να την πάρουν και αυτό το καλοκαίρι. Τη ρώτησαν εκεί γιατί το θέλει, δεν έχει ανάγκη από διακοπές; Γιατί αν τα βάλεις κάτω θα δεις ότι χάρη στον πανέξυπνο σχεδιασμό που έχει γίνει τα παιδιά των ΑΕΝ σήμερα ξεκινάνε τη σχολή και για τρία χρόνια είναι συνεχώς σε δουλειά και σπουδές. Ανάσα δεν παίρνουν. Μόνο το καλοκαίρι πριν από το τέταρτο έτος τους μένει να πάρουν μια ανάσα. Και τι τους είπε η νεαρή καπετάνισσα; Πως προτιμά να δουλέψει και να πλουτίσει τις εμπειρίες της και όχι τις διακοπές. Μαζί και με όσα ήδη είχε αποδείξει στο εκπαιδευτικό ταξίδι, η εταιρεία εκτίμησε πως της αξίζει να ικανοποιηθεί το αίτημά της. Μάλιστα την έστειλαν σε ένα από τα καλύτερα καράβια τους, ένα μεγαθήριο LNG μόλις δύο ετών. 

Και δεν το συζητάμε ότι δουλεύει κουβέρτα. Αλλά και γέφυρα. Οι απαιτήσεις στα καράβια αυτά είναι μεγάλες και όπως μου γράφει έχει τρελαθεί και στη δουλειά και στο διάβασμα. Φυσικά είναι τρισευτυχισμένη. 

Για τις άλλες, Γλαρόνι, τις κοκότες που κατά λάθος βρέθηκαν σε καράβι και χαλάν το όνομα και στα υπόλοιπα κορίτσια που αγαπάν πραγματικά τη θάλασσα, τι να πω; Φταίει ίσως και το νέο σύστημα που μπαίνουν στις σχολές με τις πανελλήνιες. Και δεν είναι μόνο για τις γυναίκες αυτό το κακό, το ίδιο βλέπω και με τα αγόρια. Βρίσκονται κατά λάθος σε ένα επάγγελμα που απαιτεί υψηλή επαγγελματική συνείδηση και όταν βρεθούν αντιμέτωποι με τις πρώτες δυσκολίες, τα παρατάνε. Τεράστιο είναι το ποσοστό εκείνων που αφήνουν τη σχολή στη μέση. Ας το δουν οι υπεύθυνοι και ας βρουν κάποια λύση.

----------


## glaroni

ΒΑΣΙΚΑ ΔΕΝ ΦΤΑΙΝΕ ΟΙ ΥΠΕΥΘΙΝΟΙ ΑΛΛΑ ΤΑ ΙΔΙΑ ΤΑ ΠΑΙΔΙΑ.ΠΙΣΤΕΥΟΥΝ ΣΤΑ ΛΕΦΤΑ ΟΧΙ ΣΤΗ ΘΑΛΑΣΣΑ.ΕΜΕΝΑ ΗΤΑΝ ΟΛΟΚΛΗΡΗ Η ΖΩΗ ΜΟΥ Η ΘΑΛΑΣΣΑ ΑΠΟ ΤΟΤΕ ΠΟΥ ΘΥΜΑΜΑΙ ΤΟΝ ΕΑΥΤΟ ΜΟΥ.ΕΙΝΑΙ ΣΑΝ ΜΑΝΑ ΜΟΥ.ΔΕΝ ΙΣΧΥΕΙ ΑΥΤΟ ΓΙΑ ΟΛΟΥΣ ΟΜΩΣ.ΚΑΠΟΤΕ ΟΙ ΝΑΥΤΙΚΟΙ ΜΕΧΡΙ Κ ΤΡΑΓΟΥΔΙΑ ΤΗΣ ΕΒΓΑΖΑΝ,ΤΩΡΑ ΒΛΕΠΟΥΝ ΜΟΝΟ ΤΑ ΦΡΑΓΚΑ..ΔΕΝ ΕΧΩ ΜΕΓΑΛΗ ΠΕΙΡΑ Κ ΟΣΗ ΕΧΩ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΠΟΣΤΑΛΙΣΙΑ.ΑΛΛΑ ΑΝ Κ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΤΑ ΧΕΙΡΟΤΕΡΑ ΒΑΠΟΡΙΑ ΕΧΟΥΝ Κ ΑΥΤΑ ΤΗΝ ΟΜΟΡΦΙΑ ΤΟΥΣ..ΠΧ ΣΕ ΚΑΤΑΣΤΑΣΗ ΚΙΝΔΥΝΟΥ(ΑΙ ΝΙΚΟΛΑ ΦΥΛΑΕ!)ΕΧΕΙΣ ΝΑ ΣΩΣΕΙΣ 1000 ΨΥΧΕΣ ΚΑΤΙ ΠΟΥ ΑΥΤΟΜΑΤΑ ΣΕ ΚΑΝΕΙ ΝΑ ΝΙΩΘΕΙΣ ΧΡΗΣΙΜΟΣ Κ ΥΠΕΥΘΥΝΟΣ ΚΑΤΑ ΚΑΠΟΙΟ ΤΡΟΠΟ,ΑΚΟΜΑ Κ ΟΤΑΝ ΕΙΣΑΙ ΑΚΟΜΑ ΔΟΚΙΜΟΣ..Κ ΕΓΩ ΠΕΡΙΜΕΝΩ ΝΑ ΜΠΑΡΚΑΡΩ ΓΙΑ ΚΑΝΑ ΜΗΝΑ ΠΡΙΝ ΑΡΧΙΣΩ ΤΟ Ε'6ΜΗΝΟ.ΩΡΕΣ ΩΡΕΣ ΝΙΩΘΩ ΟΤΙ ΘΑ ΤΡΕΛΛΑΘΩ ΣΤΗ ΣΤΕΡΙΑ.ΜΟΥ ΛΕΙΠΕΙ ΥΠΕΡΒΟΛΙΚΑ ΤΟ ΚΑΡΑΒΙ.ΚΟΙΤΑΖΑ ΤΟ ΠΟΣΤΑΛΑΚΙ ΠΟΥ ΕΙΧΑ ΔΟΥΛΕΨΕΙ ΣΤΟΝ ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑ Κ Μ'ΕΠΙΑΝΕ ΜΕΛΕΓΧΟΛΙΑ.ΗΘΕΛΑ ΝΑ ΠΑΩ ΜΕΣΑ ΝΑ ΑΡΧΙΣΩ ΝΑ ΒΑΡΑΩ ΜΑΤΣΑΚΟΝΙ ΣΤΗΝ ΠΛΩΡΗ ΟΣΟ ΤΡΕΛΛΟ Κ ΑΝ ΑΚΟΥΓΕΤΑΙ ΑΥΤΟ.

----------


## Kapetanissa

Μόνο τρελό δεν είναι, καλή μου. Σε νιώθω και σε καταλαβαίνω και φυσικά σε θαυμάζω. Συνέχισε έτσι. Και είμαι σίγουρη πως μια μέρα θα καταφέρεις να ζήσεις το όνειρο σε όλο του μεγαλείο του. Ήδη υπάρχουν γυναίκες που έφτασαν στο πιο ψηλό σκαλί, άρα είναι πολύ πιο εύκολο για τα σημερινά κορίτσια να κάνουν το ίδιο. Μέσα από την καρδιά μου σου εύχομαι κανένα εμπόδιο να μη σε σταματήσει. Και κυρίως να μη σταματήσεις να αγαπάς τη θάλασσα όπως σήμερα την αγαπάς σαν ΜΑΝΑ!!!

----------


## Kapetanissa

> ..........
> 
> Ο ΓΡΑΜΜΑΤΙΚΟΣ ΞΕΡΕΙ ΤΙ ΣΥΜΒΑΙΝΕΙ ΣΤΟ ΚΑΡΑΒΙ ΚΑΙ ΑΝ ΔΕΝ ΓΙΝΕΙ ΚΑΠΟΙΟΣ ΚΑΠΕΤΑΝΙΟΣ ΔΕΝ ΓΝΩΡΙΖΕΙ ΤΙ ΣΗΜΑΙΝΕΙ ΠΛΗΡΗΣ ΑΠΟΛΥΤΗ ΚΑΙ ΚΑΘΟΛΙΚΗ ΕΥΘΥΝΗ!ΚΑΛΟ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΒΕΒΑΙΑ ΟΙ ΑΠΟΨΕΙΣ ΟΛΩΝΩΝ ΝΑ ΕΚΦΡΑΖΟΝΤΑΙ!!
> <<Ηδονή, φίλε... Τι εξτρίμ σπορτ και άλλα κόλπα για να φτάσεις τον εαυτό σου στα όρια; Ένα καράβι στα δίνει όλα. >>ΣΥΜΦΩΝΩ Σ'ΑΥΤΟ ΜΑΖΙ ΣΟΥ ΚΑΙ ΧΑΙΡΟΜΑΙ ΠΟΥ ΤΟ ΝΟΙΩΘΕΙΣ,ΑΛΛΑ ΦΑΙΝΕΤΑΙ ΠΩΣ Ο ΣΟΦΟΣ ΔΗΜΙΟΥΡΓΟΣ ΣΟΥ ΕΔΩΣΕ ΤΕΛΙΚΑ ΕΝΑΝ ΠΙΟ ΗΣΥΧΟ ΚΑΙ ΠΙΟ ΗΠΙΟ ΕΠΑΓΓΕΛΜΑΤΙΚΟ ΣΤΙΒΟ.ΚΑΤΙ ΘΑ ΗΞΕΡΕ
> ΑΡΑΓΕ ΠΟΣΕΣ ΚΟΠΕΛΛΕΣ ΘΑ ΓΕΡΑΣΟΥΝ ΠΑΝΩ ΣΤΙΣ ΓΕΦΥΡΕΣ ΤΩΝ ΠΛΟΙΩΝ??ΑΝΕΞΑΡΤΗΤΩΣ ΤΟΥ ΑΝ ΘΕΛΟΥΝ ΚΑΙ ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ ΑΓΑΠΗ ΤΗΣ ΘΑΛΑΣΣΑΣ?? ΠΟΣΕΣ??
> ΜΗΠΩΣ ΤΕΛΙΚΑ ΤΟ ΣΠΟΡ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΚΑΘΑΡΑ ΑΝΤΡΙΚΟ???????


Καθώς εγώ είμαι πια εδώ και χρόνια εκτός πλοίων και ο λόγος μου δεν έχει επομένως τη βαρύτητα εκείνου που ζει στα καράβια και πολύ περισσότερο εκείνου που έφτασε να αναλάβει Γραμματικός και Καπετάνιος, έψαξα και βρήκα απάντηση από κάποια που τα πέρασε όλα αυτά και έφτασε και στο ψηλότερο σκαλί της ιεραρχίας. Τουλάχιστον ελπίζω να μετρήσει ο δικός της λόγος. 

Το όνομά της είναι *Βασιλική Κονιδάρη*. Και τα στοιχεία τα δανείστηκα από συνέντευξή της στην εφημερίδα *ΑΛΗΘΕΙΑ της ΧΙΟΥ* και το άρθρο:




> 06/02/2007
> 
> ΣYZHTΩNTAΣ ME THN KAΠETANIΣΣA TOY «ΠANAΓIA ΣΠHΛIANH» 
> 
> *«Πλοίαρχος γένους... θηλυκού»*
> 
> H EΞOMOΛOΓHΣH MIAΣ AΠO TIΣ TPEIΣ ΓYNAIKEΣ ΠΛOIAPXOYΣ ΣTHN EΛΛAΔA


 
Από κει και η φωτογραφία της:

 
Η κ. Κονιδάρη, Λευκαδίτισσα στην καταγωγή και με σόι ναυτικό, ερωτεύτηκε από μικρή τη θάλασσα. Τελείωσε ναυτικό λύκειο και μπάρκαρε αρχικά στα ποστάλια του Καραγιώργη για Ιταλία και αργότερα σε φορτηγά και γκαζάδικα. *Σε γκαζάδικο ανέλαβε και πρώτη φορά πλοίαρχος.* Με τα δικά της λόγια σας μεταφέρω τι πέρασε ως δόκιμος, λόγια που θυμίζουν στις περισσότερες γυναίκες τι ζήσαμε όταν πατήσαμε για πρώτη φορά στην κουβέρτα εμπορικών πλοίων:




> ΕΡ: Θα ήθελα να αναφερθείτε στο πρώτο σας ταξίδι. Ανεβαίνετε στο πλοίο και οι συνάδελφοί σας βλέπουν μια...γυναίκα. Ποιες ήταν οι πρώτες τους εκφράσεις και αντιδράσεις;... 
> ΑΠ: Εγώ φυσικά δεν άκουσα τι είπαν. Είδα όμως τι μου έκαναν... 
> ΕΡ: Τι εννοείται; 
> ΑΠ: *Για 7 μήνες μου έκαναν «καψόνι» σα να ήμουν στο στρατό...* 
> ΕΡ: Δηλαδή σας υπέβαλλαν σε δοκιμασίες, προσπαθούσαν να σας σπάσουν τα νεύρα; 
> ΑΠ: Όλα αυτά μαζί, με έβαζαν επίσης να κάνω τις πιο δύσκολες δουλειές 
> Εγώ τότε ήμουν δόκιμη πλοίαρχος. *Η εταιρεία είχε δώσει εντολή στον πλοίαρχο να «μου αλλάξουν τα φώτα». Αυτή ήταν η φράση του εφοπλιστή.* Και ο πλοίαρχος έδωσε την ίδια εντολή στον υποπλοίαρχο και το λοστρόμο. 
> ΕΡ: Τι θυμάστε από εκείνη την περίοδο; Ποια ήταν η πιο ανάρμοστη δοκιμασία που σας υπέβαλαν και αν έπαιξε ρόλο σ’ αυτό το φύλο σας; Αν ήταν ένας άνδρας δόκιμος πλοίαρχος θα έπρεπε να υποστεί τις ίδιες δοκιμασίες; 
> ΑΠ: Σίγουρα θα έπρεπε να περάσει από κάποιες δοκιμασίες. Όμως εμένα το έκαναν και με το παραπάνω γιατί ήμουν γυναίκα και έπρεπε να δουν αν μπορώ εγώ να αντέξω και να αντεπεξέλθω, ώστε μετά από χρόνια να αναλάβω μια πλοιαρχία. 
> ...


Αν και παρόμοιες εμπειρίες έχουμε να καταθέσουμε όλες σχεδόν οι γυναίκες που περάσαμε έστω και για λίγο από την ποντοπόρο ναυτιλία, τα λόγια της κυρίας Κονιδάρη έχουν την βαρύτητα του ανθρώπου που έφτασε να γίνει και πλοίαρχος. Και ως πλοίαρχος πλέον τα λέει αυτά. Όπως λέει και άλλα για τις δυσκολίες τις πραγματικές που χρειάστηκε αργότερα να αντιμετωπίσει, όχι τα καψόνια... μιλάμε για τις αληθινές δυσκολίες του επαγγέλματος:




> ΕΡ: Ποιο ταξίδι ήταν το πιο επικίνδυνο, αν υπήρξε κάποια στιγμή που χαράχτηκε ανεξίτηλα στη μνήμη σας, γιατί νομίζατε ότι έφτασε το τέλος... 
> ΑΠ: Ήταν ένα ταξίδι στο Χονγκ-Κονγκ. Κάναμε δεξαμενισμό με ένα φορτηγό και *πέρασε κυκλώνας πάνω από το λιμάνι και από το πλοίο με ταχύτητα 220 χλμ την ώρα! Σε όλο το λιμάνι επικρατούσε χαλασμός από τις πέντε τα ξημερώματα έως τις 12 το μεσημέρι. Ο κυκλώνας τα ξήλωνε όλα στο πέρασμά του. Εγώ τότε ήμουν υποπλοίαρχος, όλες αυτές τις ώρες ήμουν δεμένη στην πλώρη με μια χοντρή μπαρούμα. Εγώ κι ο λοστρόμος ήμασταν δεμένοι εκεί για να βλέπουμε την καδένα και να αναφέρουμε στον πλοίαρχο ώστε να βοηθάει με τις μηχανές.* Αυτή ήταν η δυσκολότερη στιγμή μου. 
> ΕΡ: Φοβηθήκατε, σας πέρασε έστω και στιγμιαία η σκέψη ότι μπορεί να πλησίαζε το τέλος; 
> ΑΠ: Εκείνη τη στιγμή, όταν συμβαίνει κάτι σοβαρό, δεν υπάρχουν περιθώρια να σκεφτεί κανείς τι θα γίνει μετά. Εκείνη τη στιγμή προσπαθεί κάποιος να βοηθήσει την όλη κατάσταση. *Δεν υπάρχει σκέψη για το αν «θα ζήσω ή θα πεθάνω». Εκείνο που σε απασχολεί είναι το τι θα κάνω για να βοηθήσω το πλοίο και να μην πάθουμε ζημιά*.


Θα συμφωνήσω απόλυτα σε όσα λέει. Και ειδικά στον τρόπο που μιλάει για τα καψόνια σε βάρος των γυναικών στο βαθμό βέβαια που αυτά αποσκοπούν στη διαπίστωση και μόνο της καταλληλότητάς της για το ναυτικό επάγγελμα και της πρόθεσής της να φτάσει μέχρι καπετάνιος. Όσο βαρύ και αν είναι, εμείς οι ίδιες που το ζήσαμε καταλαβαίνουμε και την αναγκαιότητα της σκληρής εκπαίδευσης όχι όμως και την αμφισβήτηση που ακούγεται ότι τάχα και καλά καθόμασταν με πουκαμισάκια σε κλιματιζόμενους χώρους. Το είπα και παραπάνω, στο όνομα όλων των γυναικών που πότισαν ιδρώτα τις φόρμες τους στα καταστρώματα των πλοίων, πως όποια κοπελίτσα μπέρδεψε τα καράβια με τα γραφεία της στεριάς και πήγε εκεί για να κάνει πασαρέλα στη γέφυρα, να την πετάξουν αμέσως έξω. Δεν μπορεί να ντροπιάζει τόσες άλλες γυναίκες που και άξιζαν και προσπάθησαν με όλες τους τις δυνάμεις να τιμήσουν τη θέση τους. 

Λυπάμαι που δεν μπόρεσα να βρω αρκετά στοιχεία και για άλλες ελληνίδες καπετάνισσες, εμπειρίες τους δηλαδή που να αποδεικνύουν τι πέρασαν ώσπου να φτάσουν στη θέση του πλοιάρχου. Θα αναφέρω όμως έστω και τα λίγα που βρήκα μια και αυτό το ποστ αναφέρεται στη γυναίκα ναυτικό και πρέπει να το πλουτίζουμε με ντοκουμέντα και όχι μόνο με θεωρητικές απόψεις. 

ΣΥΝΕΧΙΖΕΤΑΙ

----------


## Kapetanissa

Η ΣΥΝΕΧΕΙΑ ΓΙΑ ΤΙΣ ΠΡΩΤΕΣ ΕΛΛΗΝΙΔΕΣ ΠΛΟΙΑΡΧΟΥΣ:

Η πρώτη γυναίκα που αναφέρεται ως πλοίαρχος στη σύγχρονη ναυτική μας ιστορία είναι η *Νίκη Σκέντζου*. Είχα την τιμή να την γνωρίσω κάποτε από κοντά, όταν επισκέφθηκε τη σχολή μας. Εκείνη δεν ήταν από δημόσια σχολή, καθώς δεν υπήρχε ως τότε δυνατότητα φοίτησης για γυναίκες. Βλέπετη η καπετάν Νίκη είχε μπαρκάρει ως ανθυποπλοίαρχος από τις αρχές της δεκαετίας του '70, χρόνια πριν την ίδρυση της ΑΔΣΕΝ ΠΛΟΙΑΡΧΩΝ ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑ, ( 1978 ) της πρώτης δημόσιας σχολής που δέχτηκε γυναίκες στη χώρα μας να σπουδάσουν πλοίαρχοι. 

Τα στοιχεία για εκείνη τα εντόπισα σε ένα blog εκκλησίας της Πάτρας, τον Άγιο Βασίλειο, αν και η θέση του πλοιάρχου δεν ήταν μπουναμάς του ίδιου αγίου για καμία γυναίκα αλλά αποτέλεσμα μεγάλου πείσματος και προσπάθειας. Το ίδιο και για τη Νίκη Σκέντζου:




> Μετά τις σπουδές προσπάθησε να μπαρκάρει, αλλά οι πόρτες ήταν "κλειστές". << Μικρόσωμη και λεπτή καθώς είμαι, δεν πείθω κανένα. Το παρουσιατικό μου γεννούσε αμφιβολίες για τις δυνατότητές μου. Έτσι όλοι με κοροϊδεύανε και μου΄λέγαν:"Πέρασε μία άλλη φορά". Εγώ όμως πείσμωσα. Και ώρισα στον εαυτό μου ενός χρόνου προθεσμία για να τα καταφέρω...Μια μέρα επισκέφτηκα την *κυρία Καβουνίδου*, μια δραστήρια γυναίκα και την έπεισα να μπαρκάρω.


Είναι σημαντικό να μαθαίνουμε ότι μία γυναίκα άνοιξε την πόρτα στις γυναίκες... Όλες εμείς που αργότερα μπαρκάραμε, οφείλουμε στην κυρία Καβουνίδου ένα μεγάλο ευχαριστώ και να κρατήσουμε το όνομα της με χρυσά γράμματα στην ιστορία της ελληνίδας καπετάνισσας. Αν δεν έδινε εκείνη τότε την άδεια, ίσως ποτέ να μην είχαν σκεφθεί οι υπεύθυνοι πως μπορούν να ναυτολογήσουν και γυναίκες στις γέφυρες. Το λέω αυτό γιατί θυμάμαι πως η καπετάν Νίκη δεν ήρθε τυχαία να μας δει, την έφεραν για να μας δώσουν ένα ζωντανό παράδειγμα. Αν θυμάμαι καλά τότε ακόμη πρέπει να ήταν γραμματικός. Όπως διαβάζουμε στο blog του Αγίου Βασιλείου, αργότερα έγινε και πλοίαρχος:




> Κατέληξε *στο "ΕΛΛΗΝΙΚ ΤΟΡΤΣ" όπου ανέλαβε πλοίαρχος για πρώτη φορά*. 
> 
> Δε τη φοβίζει όμως η θάλασσα: <<Συνάντησα φουρτούνες, αλλά αυτές μου προσφέρουν την ίδια χαρά που μου προσφέρουν και τα καλά ταξίδια. Τη θάλασσα τη λατρεύω κι όταν ακόμα είναι φουρτουνιασμένη. Σε ώρες που το καράβι κλυδωνιζότανε, οι άλλοι σταυροκοπιόντουσα. Εγώ, όμως, τους έδινα κουράγιο.


Μια τρίτη περίπτωση ελληνίδας που έφτασε στο βαθμό του πλοιάρχου και μάλιστα σε κατοστάρι γκαζάδικο, είναι *η καπετάν Αθανασία Μπουμπουράκη*. Είναι και η πρώτη από τη δημόσια σχολή πλοιάρχων. Ελάχιστα όμως είναι τα στοιχεία που δημοσιεύονται στο ίντερνετ για εκείνη αν και βρήκα αναφορές σε έντυπα μεγάλων εφημερίδων στην πλοίαρχο Μπουμπουράκη. Από την ΕΛΕΥΘΕΡΟΤΥΠΙΑ μεταφέρω το εξής:





> Παγκόσμια ίσως πρωτοτυπία για το Ιδρυμα Ωνάση αποτελεί το γεγονός ότι ένα *από τα μεγαλύτερα καράβια, το &#171;Ολύμπικ Σερένιτι&#187;, το κυβερνά μια γυναίκα, η Αθανασία Μπουμπουράκη.* 
> &#171;Οταν ήρθε να ζητήσει δουλειά, μάς ζήτησε να υπογράψουμε ένα χαρτί που έλεγε ότι, αν μείνουμε ευχαριστημένοι από τις υπηρεσίες της, θα την αφήσουμε να φτάσει ψηλά&#187;, εξηγεί ο έτερος αντιπρόεδρος του Ιδρύματος Ωνάση, Παύλος Ιωαννίδης. *&#171;Είναι πραγματικά αξιέπαινη η προσπάθειά της να κατορθώσει να επιβληθεί σε τόσους άνδρες και παράλληλα να κυβερνά καράβια 100.000 τόνων.* Το πρόβλημα στα πλοία, τύπου άφραμαξ, είναι ότι μπαίνουν τέσσερις με πέντε φορές το μήνα σε λιμάνια, για να φορτώσουν και να ξεφορτώσουν. Τα καράβια κινδυνεύουν περισσότερο στα στενά παρά στις ανοιχτές θάλασσες&#187;.


Μια άλλη γυναίκα που έφτασε στο βαθμό του πλοιάρχου στη χώρα μας, αλλά για εκείνη μόνο προφορικές πληροφορίες έχω και ελπίζω να είναι σωστές, είναι η *Ευαγγελία Κατσικαδάκου*. Σήμερα ανήκει στο διδακτικό προσωπικό του Ασπρόπυργου, στη σχολή Σωστικών. Κι εκείνη απόφοιτη της δημόσιας σχολής. 

Για όλες αυτές τις γυναίκες, τη Νίκη, τη Βασιλική, την Αθανασία, την Ευαγγελία (και δείτε τι ωραία ονόματα έχουν όλες τους... ) αλλά και για όποια άλλη που έγινε πλοίαρχος αλλά αγνοούμε την ύπαρξή της, δεν είμαστε μόνο περήφανες. Τους χρωστάμε και ευγνωμοσύνη γιατί οι πρώτοι μιας προσπάθειας πάντα χρεώνονται μεγαλύτερο βαθμό δυσκολίας. Είναι αυτές που άνοιξαν το δρόμο για όλα τα υπόλοιπα κορίτσια και οφείλουμε όλες να τις θυμόμαστε και να τις μνημονεύουμε ως πρωτοπόρες των ελληνίδων πλοιάρχων.

----------


## Michael

> *ΚΑΛΑ ΤΑ ΛΕΣ ,ΜΗΝ ΞΕΧΝΑΜΕ ΟΜΩΣ ΟΤΙ Η ΜΠΟΥΜΠΟΥΛΙΝΑ ΗΤΑΝ Η ΠΛΟΙΟΚΤΗΤΡΙΑ ΕΠΙΣΗΣ!!!*


Καλά τα λες αλλά δεν ξέρω αν όλοι οι σημερινοί αρσενικοί ναυτικοί θα μπορούσαν να είναι και πλοιοοκτήτες....



> ΚΑΙ ΕΓΩ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΥΠΕΡ ΤΩΝ ΚΟΡΙΤΣΙΩΝ ΣΤΑ ΠΛΟΙΑ!


Εγώ πάλι φίλε μας δεν είμαι είμαι υπερ των «_κοριτσιών_» στα πλοία... Ίσως όταν πάψεις να είσαι κι εσύ θα καταλάβεις ότι το μεγαλύτερο πρόβλημα για να μπορούν να εργαστούν οι γυναίκες στα πλοία (αλλά και αλλού) είναι οι παγιωμένες νοοτροπίες



> *Η ΓΥΝΑΙΚΑ ΠΟΥ ΓΕΝΝΗΘΗΚΕ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΤΟ ΛΟΥΛΟΥΔΙ Σ'ΑΥΤΗΝ ΤΗΝ ΠΛΑΣΗ ΔΕΝ ΓΙΝΕΤΑΙ ΝΑ ΚΑΤΑΛΗΞΗ ΙΚΑΝΟΣ ΜΟΥΝΤΖΟΥΡΗΣ ΣΤΟ E.R , H ΣTO DECK*!


Ορισμένα λουλούδια φίλε μου έχουν και αγκάθια και άλλα δηλητήριο και άλλα στην έρημο είναι σκληρά σαν πέτρα και άλλα πάλι πολύ ευλύγιστα ώστε να αντεχούν σε κάθε καταπόνηση...

¶λλο πράγμα η εκ της φύσεως διαφορετικότητα και άλλο πράγμα η διαφορετικότητα που επιβάλλεται από διάφορα κοινωνικοϊδεολογικά προκάτ μοντέλα σκέψεως.

----------


## fotini86

Δεν ξέρω πραγματικά τι να πρωτοσχολιάσω σε όσα ειπώθηκαν! όλες οι απόψεις κάτι κρύβουν από πίσω..... και είναι πραγματικά όλες ενδιαφέρουσες.

προσωπικά θα προσθέσω το εξής: για ορισμένους (όπως εμένα) υπάρχουν επαγγέλματα που είναι καθαρά γυναικεία και επαγγέλματα καθαρά ανδρικά απλά από την φύση τους. (Δεν έχουν να κάνουν με καμία προκατάληψη). Δεν σημαίνει όμως ότι οι γυναίκες δεν μπορούν να τα καταφέρουν. Και αυτό αποδεικνύεται επανελλημένα από την θέση της γυναίκας στον χώρο σήμερα (βλ. Αγγελική Φράγκου, Navios Maritime Partners L.P.,Πρόεδρος και Διευθύνουσα Σύμβουλος, ή Φωτεινή Καραμανλή, Hellenic Carriers, Διευθύνουσα Σύμβουλος). 

Καλά όμως μέχρι εδώ στην στεριά. Στην θάλασσα δεν ξέρω αν η αποδοτικότητα μπορεί να είναι όπως αυτή ενός αρσενικού. Ας μιλήσουν (που ήδη έχουν μιλήσει) για αυτό αυτοί οι οποίοι έχουν εμπειρία. 

Κλείνοντας, αυτό που περιμένω να δω είναι γυναίκα Καπετάνισσα!!! Μετά από αυτό θα υποκλιθώ!!!!!!  :Surprised:   :Surprised:   :Surprised:

----------


## Kapetanissa

> αυτό που περιμένω να δω είναι γυναίκα Καπετάνισσα!!! Μετά από αυτό θα υποκλιθώ!!!!!!


Όσες αναφέραμε παραπάνω δεν τις είδες;

----------


## fotini86

> Όσες αναφέραμε παραπάνω δεν τις είδες;


Σωστή η παρατήρηση.....

Υποκλείνομαι  :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## Kapetanissa

Δεν ήταν παρατήρηση... αλλά έτσι που το είπες έμεινα πράγματι με την εντύπωση πως δεν είχες δει τις επώνυμες αναφορές σε γυναίκες πλοιάρχους.  

Αν και πέρα από αυτές που έφτασαν στην κορυφή έχουμε και όλες τις άλλες που είναι ακόμη στα μισά ή και στην αρχή της σκάλας. Δεν είναι λιγότερο αξιέπαινες. Και χρειάζονται την υποστήριξη όλων μας για να συνεχίσουν το ανέβασμα. Ειδικά από εμάς τις γυναίκες. Ευτυχώς βέβαια που υπάρχουν και άντρες σαν το Michael και βλέπουν με σωστό μάτι τη διαφορετικότητα. Στόχος δεν είναι η γυναίκα να γίνει άντρας, αλλά να δώσει το δικό της δυναμικό, να πλουτίσει, το όποιο επάγγελμα μέχρι σήμερα ήταν αποκλειστικά αντρικό. 

Γράφω αυτή τη στιγμή μέιλ σε μια κοπελιά που είναι μέσα σε καράβι...  Κι αυτά προσπαθώ να της εξηγήσω. Να καταφέρει να μείνει γυναίκα ανάμεσα στους τριάντα άντρες του πληρώματος. Και να μάθει να συμβιώνει μαζί τους χωρίς να χάσει τον εαυτό της . Βρίσκονται σε μία ράδα εδώ και βδομάδες και θα μείνουν ακόμη αρκετές. Τα νεύρα όλων είναι τσιτωμένα. Το έχω περάσει και λέω πως είναι απόλυτα φυσιολογικό. Όμως το μάτι της γυναίκας μπορεί να βρει λύσεις...  Όπως βρίσκει μέσα στο σπίτι της όταν κάποιος έχει πρόβλημα. Η γυναίκα, είτε σαν μάνα είτε σαν αδερφή ή και κόρη, είναι εκείνη που με την ευαισθησία της θα πλησιάσει εκείνον που πονάει. Μπορεί να μη στείλανε τα κορίτσια στα καράβια για νοσοκόμες, δε θέλω να παρεξηγηθώ σ' αυτό που προτείνω, αλλά είναι στη φύση της γυναίκας να σκύβει με ευαισθησία στον πόνο του άλλου και να συμπαραστέκεται στο πρόβλημα. 

Εξάλλου σαν πλοίαρχος αύριο θα πρέπει εκτός από το καράβι να κυβερνάει και το πλήρωμα. Άρα χρωστά πρώτα να γνωρίσει την ψυχή τους και μετά να βρει τους τρόπους να τους κατευθύνει ανάλογα. Προς όφελος δικό τους και του καραβιού. 

Η Σουηδέζα που ανέφερα παραπάνω και που ανέλαβε πλοιαρχία σε καράβι με πάνω από τρεις χιλιάδες ψυχές, σίγουρα δεν ήταν μια τυχαία επιλογή της εταιρείας της. Είδαν και κατάλαβαν οι υπεύθυνοι ότι μια γυναίκα σε τέτοιο πόστο έχει να προσφέρει πολλά. Και είμαι σίγουρη πως ειδικά σε τέτοια καράβια θα δούμε στο μέλλον πολλές γυναίκες πλοιάρχους. Γιατί στα κρουαζιερόπλοια προέχει ο ανθρώπινος παράγοντας αφού και το "φορτίο" είναι άνθρωποι. Ο πλοίαρχος εκεί χρειάζεται κυρίως να είναι ένας καλός οικοδεσπότης. Γιατί όχι και οικοδέσποινα; Όταν μας καλούν σε κάποιο σπίτι από ποιον περιμένουμε κυρίως να μας περιποιηθεί και να μας προσφέρει φιλοξενία; Από τον άντρα ή τη γυναίκα; 

Όσο για τις τεχνικές δυσκολίες και απαιτήσεις του επαγγέλματος, οι γυναίκες έχουν πλέον αποδείξει ότι μπορούν ακόμη και αεροπλάνα να κυβερνούν. Ειδικά σήμερα που υπάρχουν πλήθος βοηθήματα διακυβέρνησης και πλοήγησης. Και παράλληλα έχουμε αρκετά πρόσφατα παραδείγματα αντρών πλοιάρχων που κατάφεραν να προκαλέσουν ατύχημα στα καλά καθούμενα. Πχ Η σύγκρουση του Ζενίθ προχτές μέσα στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά με το δεμένο AEGEAN PEARL και το ίδιο του Σούπερ Φέρι στην Άνδρο πριν λίγες μέρες με το Θεολόγος. Άντρες ήταν οι πλοίαρχοι όπως άντρες ήταν και στη γέφυρα πολλών άλλων πλοίων που δημιούργησαν σοβαρότερα ατυχήματα πχ SEA DIAMOND στη Σαντορίνη πέρυσι το Πάσχα ή το τραγικό ναυάγιο του Εξπρές Σάμινα.  Ειδικά για το τελευταίο ξέρουμε όλοι πια ότι υπήρξε ολιγωρία εκείνων που βρίσκονταν στη γέφυρα, όπως παραδέχτηκε και ο υποπλοίαρχος που είχε βάρδια. 

Και ξέρετε, από την εμπειρία μου στα καράβια γνωρίζω ότι τα ατυχήματα συνήθως συμβαίνουν όταν ο υπεύθυνος αξιωματικός έχει καβαλήσει το καλάμι πως έμαθε καλά τη δουλειά πια...  Γι' αυτό και η συνήθης ώρα ατυχημάτων είναι η ώρα που κάνουν βάρδια οι Γραμματικοί. Οι ανθυποπλοίαρχοι ως πιο άπειροι είναι πιο προσεκτικοί και παίρνουν πιο γρήγορα και πιο αυστηρά μέτρα όταν παρουσιαστεί κίνδυνος. Το ίδιο όμως ισχύει και για τις γυναίκες, όχι λόγω απειρίας αλλά γιατί γνωρίζουν πως κρίνονται πιο αυστηρά από τους άντρες. Άρα και προσέχουν περισσότερο...  Και θα αναφέρω συγκεκριμένο παράδειγμα από ελληνίδα πλοίαρχο, την κ. Κονιδάρη και τις διαμαρτυρίες που είχαν δημοσιευτεί παλιότερα εναντίον της. Λέγανε ότι αρνείται με κακό καιρό να κάνει το ταξίδι Ψαρά - Χίο. Αν ήταν άντρας στη θέση της πιθανόν και να μην ήταν τόσο αυστηρός στα μέτρα ασφαλείας. Και να πεις ότι το έκανε από φόβο; Η ίδια όπως διαβάσαμε σε άλλο δημοσίευμα βρέθηκε δεμένη στην πλώρη κάτω από κυκλώνα που έτρεχε με 220 χλμ την ώρα χωρίς να φοβηθεί. Άρα η άρνηση να ταξιδέψει την Παναγία Σπηλιανή ήταν καθαρά από αίσθηση ευθύνης. Δε θέλω να πω ότι συλλήβδην όλοι οι άντρες πλοίαρχοι είναι ανεύθυνοι και οι γυναίκες υπεύθυνες. Θα ήταν αστείο κάτι τέτοιο. Να τονίσω μόνο πως εκ φύσεως η γυναίκα αλλά και λόγω της σημερινής της θέσης στα καράβια φέρεται συνήθως πιο υπεύθυνα. Στο μέλλον που οι γυναίκες θα εδραιωθούν στις γέφυρες, ο παράγοντας αυτός θα πάψει να υπάρχει και τότε η κάθε μία όπως σήμερα και ο καθένας θα πρέπει να αποδεικνύει τα ατομικά του χαρίσματα. Ως τότε όμως οι γυναίκες έχουν δίπλα στα άλλα αρνητικά που τους επιδικάζουν ένα τουλάχιστον προτέρημα των ανδρών συναδέλφων τους. Είναι πιο προσηλωμένες στη δουλειά τους ακριβώς γιατί πέρα από την ίδια τη δουλειά πρέπει να αντιμετωπίσουν και τις προκαταλήψεις εναντίον τους.

----------


## Remezzo

Παιδιά καλησπέρα σας!  
Τελείωσα το Πανεπιστήμιο της Χίου, και έφτασε η στιγμή που περίμενα...να δουλέψω σε μια ναυτιλιακή!!! Δεν είχα ποβλέψει όμως την επερχόμενη οικονομική κρίση...Έχω στείλει ένα κάρο βιογραφικά, αλλά κανείς δεν ενδιαφέρεται...  :Sad:  Η κρίση φταίει? Το βύσμα που *δεν* έχω φταίει? Ζητάνε περισσότερα απο αυτά που διαθέτω? Ποιός ξέρει.. Πρωτεύουσα σημασία έχει ότι δε βρίσκω δουλειά... :Confused:  
Σκέφτηκα λοιπόν κάτι!! *ΝΑ ΜΠΑΡΚΑΡΩ!!* Πώς σας φαίνεται η δουλειά αυτή για γυναίκα???? Μετράει σαν καλή προϋπηρεσία απ΄ότι ξέρω.. Αλλά σαν τί θα ταξιδέψω? Σε τί πλοίο? Μόνο σε κρουαζιερόπλοιο? Τί πρέπει να κάνω για να πάω εκτός από το ναυτικό φυλλάδιο? Πρέπει να κάνω κ σωστικά? Είναι εύκολο να βρω εταιρεία? 
Πολλές ερωτήσεις, ε? Πάντως αν ξέρει κάποιος, ας μου απαντήσει... 
*Ε ί μ α ι α π ε λ π ι σ μ έ ν η . . .*

----------


## mastropanagos

> Παιδιά καλησπέρα σας!  
> Τελείωσα το Πανεπιστήμιο της Χίου, και έφτασε η στιγμή που περίμενα...να δουλέψω σε μια ναυτιλιακή!!! Δεν είχα ποβλέψει όμως την επερχόμενη οικονομική κρίση...Έχω στείλει ένα κάρο βιογραφικά, αλλά κανείς δεν ενδιαφέρεται...  Η κρίση φταίει? Το βύσμα που *δεν* έχω φταίει? Ζητάνε περισσότερα απο αυτά που διαθέτω? Ποιός ξέρει.. Πρωτεύουσα σημασία έχει ότι δε βρίσκω δουλειά... 
> Σκέφτηκα λοιπόν κάτι!! *ΝΑ ΜΠΑΡΚΑΡΩ!!* Πώς σας φαίνεται η δουλειά αυτή για γυναίκα???? Μετράει σαν καλή προϋπηρεσία απ΄ότι ξέρω.. Αλλά σαν τί θα ταξιδέψω? Σε τί πλοίο? Μόνο σε κρουαζιερόπλοιο? Τί πρέπει να κάνω για να πάω εκτός από το ναυτικό φυλλάδιο? Πρέπει να κάνω κ σωστικά? Είναι εύκολο να βρω εταιρεία? 
> Πολλές ερωτήσεις, ε? Πάντως αν ξέρει κάποιος, ας μου απαντήσει... 
> *Ε ί μ α ι α π ε λ π ι σ μ έ ν η . . .*


Απ'οτι καταλαβαινω,τελειωσες ναυτιλιακα στο Πανεπιστημιο της Χιου..!!
Εγω θα ελεγα,οτι πιο πολυ οτι δεν εχεις βισμα παιζει και οχι τοσο η κριση,στα υπολοιπα τωρα..Κατ'αρχας με αυτο που εχεις τελειωσει δεν μπορεις να μπαρκαρεις ως πληρωμα μηχανης η γεφυρας..!!Το σε τι πλοιο και τι ειδικοτητα ειναι επιλογη σου,αλλα και παλι δεν θα εισαι αξιωματικος,οποτε η υπηρεσια ενος επικουρου για πραδειγμα στη ακτοπλοια,ως τι να μετρησει??
Ναυτικο φυλλαδιο για να βγαλεις πρεπει να εχεις περασει σωστικα πρωτα...
Οσο για το θεμα εταιρια,ειναι αναλογως τι ψαχνεις και που το ψαχνεις,δεν θα ελεγα οτι ειναι ιδιαιτερα δυσκολο αλλα οχι και ακατορθωτο..!!
Μπορουν να σου απαντησουν και αλλοι πιο αρμοδιοι απο εμενα,εγω οσο μπορουσα να σε βοηθησω,βοηθησα..!! :Wink:

----------


## Remezzo

Σ'ευχαριστώ πολύ που ασχολήθηκες mastropanago!!! 

Ναι, τα ναυτιλιακά της Χίου τελείωσα.. δυστυχώς! αν ήξερα ότι θα είναι έτσι η αγορά εργασίας, θα γινόμουν κομμώτρια... (χωρίς να έχω κάποιο πρόβλημα με το επάγγελμα, οφείλω να διερωτηθώ: γιατί το να ασχολείσαι με τρίχες σου αποφέρει τόσα χρήματα, και έχεις τόοοση δουλειά??)..

Στα δικά μας τώρα...Στα δικά *μου* συγκεκριμένα! Γιατί δεν πιστεύω να σκέφτονται πολλοί από το τμήμα μου ,κ μάλιστα κοπέλες, το ενδεχόμενο του ταξιδίου!!  :Cool:  Δηλαδή θεωρείς ότι δεν θα μου προσφέρει κάτι (εκτός από την προσωπική εμπειρία) ένα μπάρκο... Ένας καθηγητής στη σχολή μας είχε πει ότι εμείς οι κοπέλες των ναυτιλακών καλό θα ήταν να ταξιδεύαμε για λίγους μήνες...Και αυτό για να καλύψουμε την "αδυναμία" μας που είμαστε γυναίκες! Να ληφθεί από την εταιρεία σαν extra προσόν... Τί να πω...

Στην ακτοπλοϊα, μπορώ να εργαστώ σε τμήμα Λογιστηρίου, μέσα στο πλοίο, ή κάτι ανάλογο? Κάτι που να πλησιάζει το αντικείμενό μου? Και χρειάζεται και γι' αυτό σωστικά και ναυτικό φυλλάδιο??

----------


## mastropanagos

> Σ'ευχαριστώ πολύ που ασχολήθηκες mastropanago!!! 
> 
> Ναι, τα ναυτιλιακά της Χίου τελείωσα.. δυστυχώς! αν ήξερα ότι θα είναι έτσι η αγορά εργασίας, θα γινόμουν κομμώτρια... (χωρίς να έχω κάποιο πρόβλημα με το επάγγελμα, οφείλω να διερωτηθώ: γιατί το να ασχολείσαι με τρίχες σου αποφέρει τόσα χρήματα, και έχεις τόοοση δουλειά??)..
> 
> Στα δικά μας τώρα...Στα δικά *μου* συγκεκριμένα! Γιατί δεν πιστεύω να σκέφτονται πολλοί από το τμήμα μου ,κ μάλιστα κοπέλες, το ενδεχόμενο του ταξιδίου!!  Δηλαδή θεωρείς ότι δεν θα μου προσφέρει κάτι (εκτός από την προσωπική εμπειρία) ένα μπάρκο... Ένας καθηγητής στη σχολή μας είχε πει ότι εμείς οι κοπέλες των ναυτιλακών καλό θα ήταν να ταξιδεύαμε για λίγους μήνες...Και αυτό για να καλύψουμε την "αδυναμία" μας που είμαστε γυναίκες! Να ληφθεί από την εταιρεία σαν extra προσόν... Τί να πω...
> 
> Στην ακτοπλοϊα, μπορώ να εργαστώ σε τμήμα Λογιστηρίου, μέσα στο πλοίο, ή κάτι ανάλογο? Κάτι που να πλησιάζει το αντικείμενό μου? Και χρειάζεται και γι' αυτό σωστικά και ναυτικό φυλλάδιο??


Κοιτα εφοσον εχεις τελειωσει ναυτιλιακα σου ειπα οτι σαν αξιωματικος μηχανης η γεφυρας δεν μπορεις να μπαρκαρεις ετσι και αλλιως..
Τωρα απο τις αλλες ειδικοτητες δεν νομιζω να αποκομισεις και κατι,αλλα εαν θεωρεις εσυ οτι θα σε ωφελησει ενα μπαρκο,δοκιμασε το...
Οσο αναφορα απο ακτοπλοια δεν ξερω να σε βοηθησω,καποιος αλλος που ξερει ας σου πει τι ισχυει..
Και τελος,για να βγαλεις ναυτικο φυλλαδιο πρεπει πρωτα να βγαλεις σωστικα,και για να μπεις στο βαπορι χρειαζεσαι ναυτικο φυλλαδιο..!!

----------


## W.G.F.D.

Κοπέλιά καλησπέρα...

Έχω ταξιδέψει σαν δόκιμος γεφυρας σε κρουαζιερόπλοιο, σε φορτηγό και σε τάνκερ. Η δουλειά σε καράβι είτε είσαι άντρας είτε είσαι γυναίκα είναι να σου αρέσει. Εάν δεν σε ενδιαφέρει το μπάρκο τότε γιατί να το σκεφτείς??? 

Τώρα το βίσμα που λες δεν είναι τίποτα άλλο από ένα άτομο που πιστεύει ότι αξίζεις και εγγυάτε για σένα. Συχνά στις ναυτιλιακές εταιρείες πέρνουν άτομα από τα έσω, δηλαδή αξιωματικούς που έχουν δουλέψει στα βαπόρια της εταιρείας και έχουν πάρει ένα πτυχίο ή και ένα μεταπτυχιακό. Σίγουρα ένα απλό πτυχίο που έχουν κ αρκετοί άλλοι (σκέψου λίγο, πόσοι μαζί σου πήραν πτυχίο) δεν θα προτιμηθούν για κάποιες θέσεις έναντι άλλων που έχουν μεταπτυχιακά ή και εμπειρία. 

Το να στείλεις βιογραφικά είναι το λιγότερο χρήσιμο πράγμα που μπρείς να κάνεις. Πρέπει να τα δώσεις η ίδια στον υπεύθυνο ώστε να μπορείς να ρωτήσεις τί προσόντα ζητάνε. Σίγουρα ένα απλό πτυχίο ίσως είναι το μόνο που ζητάνε στην αγγελία, αλλά τί πραγματικά θέλουν? Είναι μεν λίγες οι θέσεις που προσφέρονται και όπως είπαμε καλύπτονται από άτομα που ήδη γνωρίζει η εταιρεία. ¶ρα πρέπει να γίνεις ανταγωνιστική. Πρέπει να γνωρίζεις ΤΙ ΘΕΛΟΥΝ από σένα. Σε θέλουν στο οικονομικό τομέα? Σε θέλουν να παραγγέλνεις τα στόρια? Σε θέλουν να φτιάχνεις τις πληρωμές του πληρώματος? Τί δουλειά θέλεις εσύ να κάνεις? Μήπως να ζητήσεις εσύ εργασία συγκεκριμένη? Ας πούμε να πηγαίνεις 10 ώρες την εβδομάδα να βοηθάς με τα χαρτιά (φωτοτυπίες κλπ) σε κάποιο τομέα που σε ενδιαφέρει ιδιαίτερα.

Αυτό που λές "Πώς σας φαίνεται η δουλειά αυτή για γυναίκα????" με θίγει διότι έχω προσπαθήσει να γυρίσω πολλά αντρικά μυαλά που πιστεύουν αυτό το πράγμα και μου μιλάνε υποτιμιτικά όταν με βλέπουν. Κ το κάνουν ΜΟΝΟ οι έλληνες! Ούτε οι φιλιππινέζοι, ούτε οι ινδονήσιοι, ούτε οι αμερικάνοι, ούτε οι παναμέζοι αμφισβήτησαν ποτέ την αξία μου ώς πλήρωμα και μελοντική αξιωματικό γέφυρας. Το λατρεύω το επάγγελμα που διάλεξα από όταν ήμουν 9 χρονών και γνωρίζω αρκετές που νιώθουν το ίδιο με μένα. 

Έχοντας τειλειώσει το Πανεπιστήμιο Χίου, (λογικά σε ναυτιλιακά) θα μπορείς ίσως να πας σε πλοίο γραμμής σαν λογίστρια. Έτσι θα έχεις την δυνατότητα να δείς πώς λειτουργεί το καράβι στην πράξη πια και όχι μόνο στη θεωρία. Και σίγουρα θα αποκτήσεις 'μέσον' όπως το αποκαλείς και όχι μόνο ένα ή δύο αλλά όσα άτομα δουν οτί αξίζεις και ότι εάν εγγυηθούν για σένα θα τους βγάλεις ασπροπρόσωπους. Το άτομο άλλωστε που θα μπορεί να σου μάθει πράγματα εκτός από τον αρχιλογιστή, είναι φυσικά ο καπετάνιος. Δεν έχω γνψρίσει ακόμα κανέναν σε βαπόρι που να μην θέλει να μεταδώσει τις γνώσεις τόυ σε κάποιον που πραγματικά ενδιαφέρεται.
  Μάθε πρώτα λοιπόν τί ζητάνε οι ναυτιλιακές. Εάν θέλεις να πάς σε πλοίο τα σωστικά είναι 2 εβδομάδες και 20 ευρώ το παράβολοκ και να μπαρκάρεις να πας στο αντικείμενό σου, όχι καμαρωτάκι! Ουτως η αλλιώς θα πας για λίγους μήνες και θα ασκήσεις αυτό που σπούδασες.

----------


## W.G.F.D.

Όταν πρωτο έθεσα την απορία μου για την γυναίκα στα βαπόρια, έψαχνα σαν χαμένο δουλειά για εμπορικό καράβι. Τέθηκε από πικρία που μου κλείνανε την μία πόρτα μετά την άλλην. Όπως το έζησαν τόσες πρίν από μένα και όπως θα κάνουν πολλές μετά από μένα. 

Τώρα πια έχω εξασφαλισμένη δουλειά, συνεχή εκπαίδευση, πλήρη ιατροφαρμακευτική μέριμνα και πολλές επιλογές για την περαιτέρω ανάπτυξή μου ως μέλος την ναυτιλιακής οικογένειας.

Γιατί στο καράβι είμαστε μια μικρή οικογένεια, μια μικρή κοινότητα στην οποία εμείς οι ίδιοι επιλέγουμε να είμαστε ένα μέλος της.

----------


## Remezzo

λάθος μήνυμα παιδιά sorry

----------


## Remezzo

> Αυτό που λές "Πώς σας φαίνεται η δουλειά αυτή για γυναίκα????" με θίγει διότι έχω προσπαθήσει να γυρίσω πολλά αντρικά μυαλά που πιστεύουν αυτό το πράγμα και μου μιλάνε υποτιμιτικά όταν με βλέπουν. Κ το κάνουν ΜΟΝΟ οι έλληνες! Ούτε οι φιλιππινέζοι, ούτε οι ινδονήσιοι, ούτε οι αμερικάνοι, ούτε οι παναμέζοι αμφισβήτησαν ποτέ την αξία μου ώς πλήρωμα και μελοντική αξιωματικό γέφυρας. Το λατρεύω το επάγγελμα που διάλεξα από όταν ήμουν 9 χρονών και γνωρίζω αρκετές που νιώθουν το ίδιο με μένα.


Η παραπάνω ερώτηση είναι περισσότερο ρητορική θα έλεγα. Φυσικά κ αυτή είναι μία δουλειά που μπορούν να κάνουν κ τα δύο φύλλα κ εξίσου καλά πιστεύω... Γι' αυτό το λόγο και θέλω να μπω κ εγώ σ'αυτή τη διαδικασία. Έστω κ για λίγο... Ο αδερφός μου αυτή τη στιγμή που μιλάμε είναι μπαρκαρισμένος, σαν υποπλοίαρχος σε γκαζάδικο κ τα ακούω από πρώτο..στόμα! Λατρεύω κ εγώ τη θάλασσα κ δεν θα έκανα ένα μπάρκο ΜΟΝΟ επειδή δε βρίσκω δουλειά στη στεριά. Υπάρχουν κ άλλες λύσεις... 
Αγαπητή W.G.F.D. ξέρω ελάχιστα για σένα, αλλά παρ΄όλ΄αυτά θα ήθελα να σου δώσω συγχαρητήρια για τις αντοχές σου, γιατί απ'ότι αντιλαμβάνομαι πέρασες αρκετά μέσα εκεί. Κ χαίρομαι που ακούω ότι η αγάπη σου για τη θάλασσα κ ο "τσαμπουκάς" σου (με την καλύτερη έννοια που μπορείς να φανταστείς) σε βοήθησαν να μην τα παρατήσεις.. 
Τώρα όσο για τις πληροφορίες που μου έδωσες, τις βρήκα πολύ σημαντικές κ σ'ευχαριστώ. Κ εσένα, κ τα υπόλοιπα παιδιά που ασχολούνται με το θέμα μου κ γενικά μ'αυτό το site, κ γράααφουν, κ ενημεώνουν, κ βοηθάνε. 
Αυτό λοιπόν που έχω να κάνω είναι να ξεκινήσω τη διαδικασία σωστικών, κ να ψάχνω για εταιρία που να θέλει άτομο στο λογιστήριο. Την πήρα την απόφαση, κ ελπίζω να είναι η σωστή κ να αντέξω!  :Confused:  :Confused:  :Confused:  Το χουν κάνει τόσοι κ τόσες...εγώ θα κολώσω(!)!! 
Σας ευχαριστώ κ πάλι!!!  
Καλά ταξίδια σε όλους!!  :Cool:

----------


## mastropanagos

> Η παραπάνω ερώτηση είναι περισσότερο ρητορική θα έλεγα. Φυσικά κ αυτή είναι μία δουλειά που μπορούν να κάνουν κ τα δύο φύλλα κ εξίσου καλά πιστεύω... Γι' αυτό το λόγο και θέλω να μπω κ εγώ σ'αυτή τη διαδικασία. Έστω κ για λίγο... Ο αδερφός μου αυτή τη στιγμή που μιλάμε είναι μπαρκαρισμένος, σαν υποπλοίαρχος σε γκαζάδικο κ τα ακούω από πρώτο..στόμα! Λατρεύω κ εγώ τη θάλασσα κ δεν θα έκανα ένα μπάρκο ΜΟΝΟ επειδή δε βρίσκω δουλειά στη στεριά. Υπάρχουν κ άλλες λύσεις... 
> Αγαπητή W.G.F.D. ξέρω ελάχιστα για σένα, αλλά παρ΄όλ΄αυτά θα ήθελα να σου δώσω συγχαρητήρια για τις αντοχές σου, γιατί απ'ότι αντιλαμβάνομαι πέρασες αρκετά μέσα εκεί. Κ χαίρομαι που ακούω ότι η αγάπη σου για τη θάλασσα κ ο "τσαμπουκάς" σου (με την καλύτερη έννοια που μπορείς να φανταστείς) σε βοήθησαν να μην τα παρατήσεις.. 
> Τώρα όσο για τις πληροφορίες που μου έδωσες, τις βρήκα πολύ σημαντικές κ σ'ευχαριστώ. Κ εσένα, κ τα υπόλοιπα παιδιά που ασχολούνται με το θέμα μου κ γενικά μ'αυτό το site, κ γράααφουν, κ ενημεώνουν, κ βοηθάνε. 
> Αυτό λοιπόν που έχω να κάνω είναι να ξεκινήσω τη διαδικασία σωστικών, κ να ψάχνω για εταιρία που να θέλει άτομο στο λογιστήριο. Την πήρα την απόφαση, κ ελπίζω να είναι η σωστή κ να αντέξω!  Το χουν κάνει τόσοι κ τόσες...εγώ θα κολώσω(!)!! 
> Σας ευχαριστώ κ πάλι!!!  
> Καλά ταξίδια σε όλους!!


Να εισαι καλα και εσυ και σου ευχομαι οτι καλυτερο,και η επιλογη να σε ανταμειψει ανταξια με αυτο που ζητας..!!
Αντε καλα ταξιδια με το καλο.. :Very Happy:

----------


## nala

loipon, hthela apo meres na apanthso se aythn thn erothsh.... esto kai tora h apopsi mou eine:
A. den fteei h krisi gia to oti den briskoume doulies, h naytilia eine poli klistos kiklos etsi kai alios.
b. to mparko estsi gia arxh den prosferei TIPOTA. mono an hsoun naytikos karieras kai mono mhxanikos h kapetanios, tha mporouses na bgeis sto grafeio me aksioseis.
c. ta panepistiomia poulane foumara, eime sto xoro kai ksero....
SYNEPOS.: mhn mparkareis kai prospathise na breis kati ekso esto kai gramateia... siga siga tha breis to kalitero kai meta apo merika xronia tha eise eyxaristimeni. an mparkareis tha xaseis to xrono sou... kaneis ergodotis ekso den tha sto anagnorisei san proson ena h dio h tria mparka, den metrane...

ayth eine h apopsi mou... kai sto leo meta apo 16 xronia sth naytilia me spoudes metaptixiakes sti naytilia kai yphresia baporisia 4 xronia.... ksero to xoro kala kai pistepse me, se oti anafero parapano.

h apofasi diki sou... !!!

----------


## Michael

> το ενδεχόμενο του ταξιδίου!!  Δηλαδή θεωρείς ότι δεν θα μου προσφέρει κάτι (εκτός από την προσωπική εμπειρία) ένα μπάρκο... Ένας καθηγητής στη σχολή μας είχε πει ότι εμείς οι κοπέλες των ναυτιλακών καλό θα ήταν να ταξιδεύαμε για λίγους μήνες...Και αυτό για να καλύψουμε την "αδυναμία" μας που είμαστε γυναίκες! Να ληφθεί από την εταιρεία σαν extra προσόν... Τί να πω...



Κοίταξε το τι έλεγε ο καθηγήτης και πόσο σχέση είχε με τα βαπόρια και την ναυτιλία δεν το γνωρίζω και δεν το σχολιάζω. Πάντως να έχετε υπόψη πως πολλοί καθηγητάδες επιδίδόνται στην ενασχόληση με τον έως άρτι παρθένου αυτού επιστημονικού τομέα της ναυτιλίας ως μαθητευόμενοι μάγοι....
Πάντως αν θες να μπαρκάρεις θα σου πρότεινα να το κάνεις μόνο σαν οικονομικός αξιωματικός. Για τις τυπικές απαιτήσεις υπάρχει σχετική θεματική ενότητα στο φόρουμ. Πάντως δεν θα στο πρότεινα, ιδιάιτερα αν δεν θες να εργαστείς και να διαβιώσεις επί του πλοίου. Βέβαια το τι πραγματικά σε ενδιαφέρει εσύ το γνωρίζεις και αφού έχεις και τον αδερφό σου ναυτικό σίγουρα μπορέις να ενημερωθείς πιο αναλυτικά. 
Πάντως έγω θα πρότεινα να επιμείνεις να βρεις μια δουλεία σε ναυτιλιακή (αν αυτό είναι που σε ενδιαφέρει) στο γραφείο. Κάθε αρχή και δύσκολη... Κάτι θα βρεις αργά ή γρήγορα. Ίσως πρέπει να διορθώσεις λίγο το βιογραφικό σου, ίσως να στοχεύσεις πιο συγκεκριμένα. Δες και τις σχετικές αγγελίες στις εφημερίδες. Μην πτοήσε. Ο επιμένων νικά! (ισχύει και για την "_επιμένουσα_"...!)
Υπάρχει και σχετική θεματική ενότητα.

----------


## Michael

> Αυτό που λές "Πώς σας φαίνεται η δουλειά αυτή για γυναίκα????" με θίγει διότι έχω προσπαθήσει να γυρίσω πολλά αντρικά μυαλά που πιστεύουν αυτό το πράγμα και μου μιλάνε υποτιμιτικά όταν με βλέπουν.


Κοίταξε αυτή η δουλεία από παλιά κυριαρχούταν από άνδρες και ως ένα βαθμό σε αυτό συνέβαλαν αντικειμενικές δυσκολίες της εκάστοτε εποχής. Στις μερες βέβαια πολλά έχουν αλλάξει και πολλές παλαιές δυσκολίες έχουν αρθεί και σίγουρα μπορούν να εργαστούν πιο πολλές γυνάικες στα πλοία με μεγαλύτερη ευκολία από ότι παλαιότερα. Ορισμένα όμως στερεότυπα παραμένουν στα μυαλά των ανθρώπων. Συνεπώς μέχρι που αυτά να συγχρονισθούν με την τανύν υφιστάμενη πραγματικότητα αυτές οι υποτιμιτικές συμπεριφορές θα εξακολουθούν να υπάρχουν ακόμα. Και σίγουρα θα εξακολουθεί να υπάρχει τουλάχιστον ένα αρχικό ξαφνιασμα κα απορία. 




> Κ το κάνουν ΜΟΝΟ οι έλληνες!


Μην το λες αυτό! Έχω ακούσει απίστευτες σοκαριστικές διηγήσεις από ξένους για γυναίκες στα πλοία. Δεν είναι θέμα εθνικότητας όσο παιδείας και νοοτροπίας του συγκέκριμένου ατόμου.

----------


## fotini86

Τυχαίνει να βρίσκομαι ακριβώς στην ίδια θέση με την Remezzo.... και δυστυχώς ναι τα πράγματα είναι από λίγο μέχρι πολύ δύσκολα...... Τελείωσα και γω στο Αιγαίου Ναυτιλιακά οπότε λέω ήρθε ο καιρός για δουλειά. Οι προσπάθιες πολλές όπως επίσης και τα βιογραφικά.Ο κύκλος της ναυτιλίας όχι απλά κλειστός αλλά τα πάντα γίνονται κεκλεισμένων των θυρών!!Θέλω να τονίσω εδώ ότι τα βιογραφικά στάλθηκαν σε θέσεις τύπου "γραμματειακή υποστήριξη" και όχι τίποτα περισσότερο γιατί για κάτι περισσότερο ζητούσαν απίστευτα πράγματα! Και πάλι όμως έμεινα μόνο στο στάδιο των συνεντεύξεων... 

Τώρα για το ότι τα Παν/μια πουλάνε φούμαρα ήταν κάτι με το οποίο ήμουν ¶κρως αντίθετη όταν ξεκίνησα τις σπουδές μου.Έτσι όμως είναι τα πράγματα ... δίνουν φρούδες ελπίδες ότι τελειώνοντας το παν/μιο θα είστε τόσο ανταγωνιστικοί σε σημείο που δεν θα ζητάτε δουλειά αλλά θα σας ζητάνε!! Μύθος!!!!!

Τα πράγματα τα έχουμε - ή τα έχουν φτάσει σε τέτοιο σημείο όπου το πτυχίο έπαψε να είναι εισιτήριο για μία θέση εργασίας. Εισιτηρίο πλέον θεωρείται η γνωριμία με κάποιο άτομο του κυκλώματος το οποίο ίσως θα μας βολέψει κάπου. 

Υ. Γ Πιστεψέ με Remezzo και εμένα μου πέρασε η ιδέα της κομμώτριας:!:

----------


## nala

fotini kai remezzo, to mono pou exete na kanete eine ypomoni.... tiptoa perisotero. ego nomizo pos oute to biografiko kanei thn diafora oute ta mikra mparka ths arxhs. Kante ypomoni kai kapou tha breite na doulepsete... pithanon na eine mia kali eteria kai naminete ekei kai na eiste eyxaristimenes. to pio pithano omos eine na eine mia eteria mesou orou.... meta prepei na deite to epomeno bima sas.... pantos epimeno to mparko den prosferei tipota... an den eise kapetanios h mixanikos karieras.

exo polles pikres empiries apo aythn thn istoria "barko vs ptixio" kai nomizo oti ta ptixia eine ena tipota, kai se epipedo gnosis kai se epipedo agoras ergasias.. distixos....

----------


## Morgan

> exo polles pikres empiries apo aythn thn istoria "barko vs ptixio" kai nomizo oti ta ptixia eine ena tipota, kai se epipedo gnosis kai se epipedo agoras ergasias.. distixos....



diafwnw kathetos/orizontios/diagwnios me to parapanw sxolio

----------


## Eng

Αγαπητε Morgan
μαζι σου και γω. Δεν πρεπει και δεν ειναι θεμιτο να εξισώνονται τα παντα.
Πτυχιουχος με μπαρκαρουτσο..
Αλλη η δουλεια του ενος αλλή του αλλου.

----------


## nala

Gia na ksekathariso ligo ti thesi mou: To proto ptixio apo mono tou den eine ikano na sou brei doulia, xoris ayto omos mhn psaxneis katholou. me metaptixiako eine kapos kalitera alla se sigkrisi me enan ypoploiarxo pali xaneis...
tora an kaneis eine naytikos karieras omos briskei sxedon amesos doulia alla pithanon na mhn exei thn idia ekseliksi me ena ptixiouxo an metrithoun oi dio tous meta apo 5-10 xronia.

Synoptika, thelo na po oti toulaxiston gia thn arxh to ptixio apo mono tou den boithaei. An telika katafereis na breis mia doulia meta apo merika xronia tha proxoriseis poli kalitera apo enan naytiko pou bghke sth steria. Opos kai na exei omos h arxh eine poli diskoli gia tous "gramatizoumenous"....... Tora poso tha proxoriseis eine its up to you.

Episis thelo na po oti kai epimeno se ayto, sta panepistimia naytiliakis kateythinsis, gia politexnio den ksero, oute gnoseis didaskonte oute tipota to sobaro. kai epipleon sou fouskonoun ta miala oti eise spoudeos.. kai meta bgeneis gia doulia... kai meta apo poli kopo briskeis thesi gramatea me 600-800 euro kai blepeis diplasou to mixaniko kai to kapetanio pou pernoun pano 3000 kai stroneis.....

esti eine re paidia....

----------


## Eng

Ναι αλλα και ο καπετανιος / μηχανικος που παιρνει 3000 μετα απο ποσα χρονια τα παιρνει? ή μηπως ξεκινησε κατευθειαν απο καπετανιος?
Καθε αρχη και δυσκολη συμφωνω οτι ειναι up to you για το που θα φτασεις και αν φτασεις ποτε, ιδιαιτρα στη στερια!
Παντως μια συναδελφος απο Ναυτικη Εκπαιδευση ειναι D.P.A στην εταιρεια και γνωριζω αρκετες που ειναι assistant D.P.A
Γενικα υπαρχει εξελιξη και στους δυο δρομους.

----------


## W.G.F.D.

Oi misthoi tis thalassas einai ena teleios diaforetiko thema..... 

Den sugkrinontai kan me tin steria!!!! 

Rota enan anthupoploiarxo ti pernei... 7000 dollaria einai kala gia arxi kai vasika gia tin douleia pou kanei liga einai

----------


## mastropanagos

> Ναι αλλα και ο καπετανιος / μηχανικος που παιρνει 3000 μετα απο ποσα χρονια τα παιρνει? ή μηπως ξεκινησε κατευθειαν απο καπετανιος?


Σαν Ανθυποπλοιαρχος η Γ μηχανικος κατα μεσο ορο οι μισθοι κυμαινονται γυρω στις 4000-5000..!!Και αυτα τα παιρνεις οταν παρεις το πτυχιο σου και με το καλο πιασεις ανθυποπλοιαρχος η τριτος..!!Οταν πια φτασεις καπετανιος τοτε μιλαμε για μισθους απο 8000-9000 και πανω,αναλογα την εταιρια παντα..!!
Ξεφυγαμε λιγο απο το θεμα αλλα δεν πειραζει..!! :Wink:

----------


## W.G.F.D.

em, otan mpleksoun oi sterianoi me nautikes suzitiseis, prepei kapoioi na lene ta suka suka kai ta skafi skafi (oso einai dunaton diladi....)

----------


## Eng

[quote=nalakai blepeis diplasou to mixaniko kai to kapetanio pou pernoun pano 3000 kai stroneis.....

[/quote]

Καταρχην ειμαι εκτος απο Hull Superintendent και 3ος Μηχανικος
Κατα δευτερον αναφερομαι στο παραπανω.
Και τριτο αναφερομαι σε Port Captain δηλαδη καπετανιου σε γραφειου.
Σαφως και γνωριζω ποια ειναι τα μισθολογια για στερια και θαλασσα.
Μαστροπαναγο δεν αναφερομαι σε σενα αλλα στον παρα κατω συναδελφο με τα συκα - συκα!

----------


## mastropanagos

> Καταρχην ειμαι εκτος απο Hull Superintendent και 3ος Μηχανικος
> Κατα δευτερον αναφερομαι στο παραπανω.
> Και τριτο αναφερομαι σε Port Captain δηλαδη καπετανιου σε γραφειου.
> Σαφως και γνωριζω ποια ειναι τα μισθολογια για στερια και θαλασσα.
> Μαστροπαναγο δεν αναφερομαι σε σενα αλλα στον παρα κατω συναδελφο με τα συκα - συκα!


Δεν ειναι πουθενα να αναφερεσαι σε καπετανιο γραφειου γι'αυτο επεναιβην..!!
Ετσι το δεχομαι οκ..!! :Wink:

----------


## Eng

Οκ, απο συναδελφο προς συναδελφο συγνωμη για το λιγο εριστικο μου υφος.
Και παλι δεν αναφερομουν σε σενα.
Και εδω το κλεινω γιατι πραγματικα ειμαι εκτος θεματος.

----------


## W.G.F.D.

Kapetanio ego leo auton pou einai sto karavi... Afou milame gia kapetanio etaireias se grafeio, pao paso. Alla pali, 3000 liga nomizo les. Ta epipleon pou pernei otan paei gia epitheorisi sta ploia ta upologizeis?

 Tora ama milame gia steria genikos, nai thelei na eisai xronia sti douleia gia na pareis mia kali thesi. 

Eilikrina sugnomi ean ethiksa opoiondipote me auta pou egrapsa opotedipote k na ta egrapsa. Prosopika den endiaferomai gia douleia se grafeio kai asxoloume me auto to kommati to ligotero dunaton.




> Καταρχην ειμαι εκτος απο Hull Superintendent και 3ος Μηχανικος
> 
> Κατα δευτερον αναφερομαι στο παραπανω.
> Και τριτο αναφερομαι σε Port Captain δηλαδη καπετανιου σε γραφειου.
> Σαφως και γνωριζω ποια ειναι τα μισθολογια για στερια και θαλασσα.
> 
> Μαστροπαναγο δεν αναφερομαι σε σενα αλλα στον παρα κατω συναδελφο με τα συκα - συκα!

----------


## Eng

Οκ, απλα οπως λενε και παρα πανω ειμαστε εκτος θεματος!
Εδω πρεπει να μηλαμε για το επαγγελμα απο τη θεση της γυναικας! Και αυτο ειναι μια αλλη και δυσκολη φαση!

----------


## W.G.F.D.

Dekton ;-) .




> Οκ, απλα οπως λενε και παρα πανω ειμαστε εκτος θεματος!
> 
> 
> Εδω πρεπει να μηλαμε για το επαγγελμα απο τη θεση της γυναικας! Και αυτο ειναι μια αλλη και δυσκολη φαση!

----------


## fotini86

> Episis thelo na po oti kai epimeno se ayto, sta panepistimia naytiliakis kateythinsis, gia politexnio den ksero, oute gnoseis didaskonte oute tipota to sobaro. kai epipleon sou fouskonoun ta miala oti eise spoudeos.. kai meta bgeneis gia doulia... kai meta apo poli kopo briskeis thesi gramatea me 600-800 euro kai blepeis diplasou to mixaniko kai to kapetanio pou pernoun pano 3000 kai stroneis.....
> 
> esti eine re paidia....


Δεν συμφωνώ ότι στα Παν/μια ναυτιλιακής κατεύθυνσης δεν διδάσκονται ούτε γνώσεις ούτε τίποτα το σοβαρό. Ο καθένας από εμάς είναι πολύ εύκολο να αποκτήσει έναν τίτλο το θέμα όμως είναι πως τον υποστηρίζει από εκεί και πέρα. Και το λέω αυτό γιατί το πως θα εκμεταλλευτεί ένας φοιτητής τις σπουδές του είναι στο δικό του χέρι. Υπάρχουν φοιτητές οι οποίοι βρέθηκαν τυχαία να σπουδάζουν ναυτιλιακά και υπάρχουν και φοιτητές οι οποίοι το κυνήγησαν.... 

Όπως επίσης υπάρχουν και φοιτητές οι οποίοι βρίσκονται στο 4ο έτος σπουδών και ακόμα αναρωτιούνται τι μεταφέρει ένα tanker ή τι κάνει μια ναυτιλιακή εταιρεία. Αλλά υπάρχουν και φοιτητές που αναπτύσσουν ολόκληρες θεωρίες πάνω σε ένα θέμα π.χ TMSA. ΄

----------


## Morgan

> Gia na ksekathariso ligo ti thesi mou: To proto ptixio apo mono tou den eine ikano na sou brei doulia, xoris ayto omos mhn psaxneis katholou. me metaptixiako eine kapos kalitera alla se sigkrisi me enan ypoploiarxo pali xaneis...
> tora an kaneis eine naytikos karieras omos briskei sxedon amesos doulia alla pithanon na mhn exei thn idia ekseliksi me ena ptixiouxo an metrithoun oi dio tous meta apo 5-10 xronia.
> 
> Synoptika, thelo na po oti toulaxiston gia thn arxh to ptixio apo mono tou den boithaei. An telika katafereis na breis mia doulia meta apo merika xronia tha proxoriseis poli kalitera apo enan naytiko pou bghke sth steria. Opos kai na exei omos h arxh eine poli diskoli gia tous "gramatizoumenous"....... Tora poso tha proxoriseis eine its up to you.
> 
> Episis thelo na po oti kai epimeno se ayto, sta panepistimia naytiliakis kateythinsis, gia politexnio den ksero, oute gnoseis didaskonte oute tipota to sobaro. kai epipleon sou fouskonoun ta miala oti eise spoudeos.. kai meta bgeneis gia doulia... kai meta apo poli kopo briskeis thesi gramatea me 600-800 euro kai blepeis diplasou to mixaniko kai to kapetanio pou pernoun pano 3000 kai stroneis.....
> 
> esti eine re paidia....


προσωπικες αποψεις φυσικα, εμενα οι εμπειριες μου ειναι διαφορετικες απο αυτα που γραφονται παραπανω..εκτος απο αυτο.. kai epipleon sou fouskonoun ta miala oti eise spoudeos..

εκτος αν αναφερονται αποκλειστικα σε κοπελες που ψαχνουν εργασια σε γραφειο που και αλι δεν ισχυουν απολυτα

----------


## Evangelia

Παιδιά γεία σας και απο ΄μένα. Ηθελα να ενημερώσω πως το Πανεπιστήμιο Πειραιά θα κάνει μια έρευνα για τη γυναίκα στο πλοίο και θα μας ήταν πολύτιμη η βοήθεια απο κοπέλες που δουλεύουν είτε ως δόκιμοι, είτε ως πλοίαρχοι είτε ως μηχανικοί. Έχουμε κάνει ενα ερωτηματολόγιο, το οποίο καταγράφει τις δυσκολίες που αντιμετωπίζουν και τις απόψεις τους για το επάγγελμα. Το ερωτηματολόγιο θα απαντάται ανώνυμα. Υπεύθυνος της έρευνας είναι ο καθηγητής Κ. Γκιζιάκης και τα αποτελέσματα θα δημοσιευτούν σε διεθνές επίπεδο. Παρακαλώ όσες ενδιαφέρονται να απαντήσουν μέσω του Forum ή να μου στείλουν πμ. Ευχαριστώ

----------


## nala

> Παιδιά γεία σας και απο ΄μένα. Ηθελα να ενημερώσω πως το Πανεπιστήμιο Πειραιά θα κάνει μια έρευνα για τη γυναίκα στο πλοίο και θα μας ήταν πολύτιμη η βοήθεια απο κοπέλες που δουλεύουν είτε ως δόκιμοι, είτε ως πλοίαρχοι είτε ως μηχανικοί. Έχουμε κάνει ενα ερωτηματολόγιο, το οποίο καταγράφει τις δυσκολίες που αντιμετωπίζουν και τις απόψεις τους για το επάγγελμα. Το ερωτηματολόγιο θα απαντάται ανώνυμα. Υπεύθυνος της έρευνας είναι ο καθηγητής Κ. Γκιζιάκης και τα αποτελέσματα θα δημοσιευτούν σε διεθνές επίπεδο. Παρακαλώ όσες ενδιαφέρονται να απαντήσουν μέσω του Forum ή να μου στείλουν πμ. Ευχαριστώ


gia sou evaggelia, eime (o) nala, alla epidi kai ego eime sto panepistimio (mps), kai gnorizo ton kopo gia teties ergasies, an htheles na se boithiso tha mporousa.

douleva xronia sth celebrity, ekei eixame polles kopeles.

an katafereis na anevaseis to erotimatologio se kapio site tha to etselna to link me email se polous gnostous mesa sta ploia ths celebrity. sigoura tha apantousa arketoi kai etsi tha eixes ena megalo digma apo ginekes se postalia.

an ayto se boithaei , pes mou. (proypothesi omos to erotimatologio na eine se kapio site anebasmeno giati alios then tha exo tropo na to doso na to simplirosoun.)

----------


## Kapetanissa

Evangelia,  
θέλω να πιστεύω ότι εκείνοι που θα κάνουν την έρευνα στοιχειωδώς τουλάχιστον θα φροντίσουν πριν να αποκτήσουν γνώση τι σημαίνει γυναίκα στο πλοίο. Το λέω αυτό γιατί πρόσεξα τη διατύπωση: 



> Παιδιά γεία σας και απο ΄μένα. Ηθελα να ενημερώσω πως το Πανεπιστήμιο Πειραιά θα κάνει μια έρευνα για τη γυναίκα στο πλοίο και θα μας ήταν πολύτιμη η βοήθεια *απο κοπέλες που δουλεύουν είτε ως δόκιμοι, είτε ως πλοίαρχοι είτε ως μηχανικοί.* Έχουμε κάνει ενα ερωτηματολόγιο, το οποίο καταγράφει τις δυσκολίες που αντιμετωπίζουν και τις απόψεις τους για το επάγγελμα. Το ερωτηματολόγιο θα απαντάται ανώνυμα. Υπεύθυνος της έρευνας είναι ο καθηγητής Κ. Γκιζιάκης και τα αποτελέσματα θα δημοσιευτούν σε διεθνές επίπεδο. Παρακαλώ όσες ενδιαφέρονται να απαντήσουν μέσω του Forum ή να μου στείλουν πμ. Ευχαριστώ


Ανάμεσα σε δοκίμους και πλοιάρχους υπάρχουν οι ανθυποπλοίαρχοι και οι υποπλοίαρχοι. Ένα αυτό. Δεύτερο. Οι δόκιμοι μπορεί να είναι δόκιμοι πλοίαρχοι ή δόκιμοι μηχανικοί, άρα ο διαχωρισμός δόκιμος ή πλοίαρχος ή μηχανικός δεν ισχύει.  
Η έρευνα που αναφέρεις εμένα προσωπικά με ενδιαφέρει πάρα πολύ. Έχω την εμπειρία στη θάλασσα (δόκιμος πλοίαρχος και αργότερα και ανθυποπλοίαρχος) και έχω επίσης ασχοληθεί με θέματα εκπαιδευτικής έρευνας. Εννοώ ότι σπούδασα παιδαγωγικά και επιμορφώθηκα σε θέματα έρευνας. Θα ήταν χαρά και τιμή για μένα να βοηθήσω στην προσπάθεια που κάνετε στο πανεπιστήμιο Πειραιά. 

Εδώ: http://kapetanisses.blogspot.com/ είναι ένας χώρος που έχουμε φτιάξει κάποιες γυναίκες που έχουμε αποφοιτήσει από σχολές πλοιάρχων. Ίσως κάποιες αναρτήσεις μας να σας δώσουν ιδέες για την έρευνά σας.

----------


## Evangelia

Ισως ήταν λίγο ατυχής η διατύπωση, αλλά αυτό που ήθελα να πω είναι οτι απευθυνόμαστε σε γυναίκες πλοίαρχους και μηχανικούς κάθε "βαθμίδας". Η βοήθεια σας είναι καλοδεχούμενη! Κapetanissa έχω παρακολουθήσει το blog σας και γενικότερα πρέπει να σας πω οτι σας θαυμάζω για όσα έχετε πετύχει, ενώ αντιμετωπίζεστε με τόση δυσπιστία ακόμα και σήμερα. Αν θέλετε δώστε μου κάποιο mail να σας προωθήσω το ερωτηματολόγιο!

----------


## martirio

καλημερα σε ολους.

Μολις εκανα την εγγραφη μου..αλλα δυσκολευομαι να παρακολουθησω ολη τη θεματολογια ειναι πολλα και ενδιαφεροντα.

Ειμαι αποφοιτος πανεπιστημιου πειραιως και δουλευω στο χωρο της ναυτιλιας /purchasing εδω και 14.5 χρονια.

καλως σας βρηκα λοιπον. :Cool:

----------


## Roger Rabbit

Γυναίκα martirio δηλαδή;; :Razz:

----------


## martirio

..εχει πολλες εννοιες το μαρτιριο..μην το ψαχνεις.

για να μην εξαπτω φαντασιες ομως.. μου εμεινε κουσουρι απο ενασχοληση μου με θεατρο..(καμια σχεση με αυτα που πιθανον να φανταστηκες)

βλεπε λορκα!!!
 :Wink:

----------


## xrhsto

θα παρακαλουσα πολυ αν ειναι ευκολο να μου πητε αν βρεθη κανενα καραβι για να παω για δουλια ειμαι 2 μηνεσ ανεργοσ και εχο τρελαθη εχο οικογενεια και ειμαι σε απελπισια ψαχνο γραμμη πειραια κρητη ευχαρηστο και συγνωμη

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Κάποτε ο ρόλος της γυναίκας στην ναυτιλία ήταν μόνο ως σύζυγος κάποιου ναυτικού. 
> 
> Τώρα έχουν μπει μέσα στα γραφεία και με μεγάλη επιτυχία στις περισσότερες περιπτώσεις... 
> 
> Ρωτάω εσάς που έχετε κάνει ταξίδι ... πώς θα ήταν ένα βαπόρι που το πλήρωμα θα απαρτιζόταν μόνο από γυναίκες... (δεν λεω μικτό για ευνόητους λόγους)... θα μπορούσε ποτέ να γίνει κάτι τέτοιο.


Το αρθρο αυτο απο την_ Ελευθερια_ της 27ης Σεπτεμβριου 1964 (πριν 46 χρονια) διατεινεται οτι η _Αννα Σαριδου_ ηταν η πρωτη Ελληνιδα που εκανε χρεη (τριτου) πλοιαρχου σε μεγαλο δεξαμενοπλοιο.  Μηπως την ξερει κανεις τωρα;

19640927 Anna Saridou1.jpg

19640927 Anna Saridou2.jpg

----------


## corazon

Διαβασα και αυτο το θεμα και αν και στην αρχη ειχα εντελως διαφορετικη αποψη για γυναικα ναυτικο... συγκινηθηκα πολυ απο τα λογια της ΚΑΠΕΤΑΝΙΣΣΑΣ και αλλων γυναικων που εκαναν επαγγελμα την αγαπη τους!! Καταλαβα ποσο πολυ μπορει αυτες οι γυναικες να αγαπουν τη θαλασσα και ποσο αξιες μπορει να ειναι να τη ¨δαμασουν¨!! Δεν ειναι σωστο κανεις μα κανεις να τους στερησει αυτην την αγαπη... 
Για το μονο που θα συμφωνησω με καποιους αλλους ( ειδικα με τον φιλο nautiko) ειναι για το θεμα της μηχανης... Δεν ξερω ποσο ευκολο ειναι για γυναικα να βρισκεται σε μηχανοστασια?? Βεβαια τωρα μου ηρθε στο μυαλο η σειρα ΛΙΤΣΑ.COM που μια νεαρη κοπελα υποδειεται την μηχανικο αυτοκινητων και μαλιστα οχι απλα το γουσταρει πολυ αυτο το επαγγελμα αλλα ειναι και καληηηηηη!!!!  :Razz: 
Θελω ομως να κανω καποιες ερωτησεις... Αν εξαιρεσουμε τα καραβια της γραμμης, στα εμπορικα που ταξιδευουν για μηνες εκτος Ευρωπης, πως μπορει μια γυναικα να κανει οικογενεια αν ο αντρας της δεν ειναι ναυτικος?? Παιδια δεν εχουν αναγκη ολες αυτες οι γυναικες να κανουν?? Ε, δε νομιζω ολες οσες θελουν να δουλευουν στη θαλασσα να ειναι απο αυτες που δεν τους ενδιαφερει η οικογενεια( οχι οτι το κατακρινω..δικαιωμα του καθενος να κανει ο,τι θελει... αλλα ολες ειναι ετσι??)

Θελω να ρωτησω κιαλλα...

----------


## corazon

> συμφωνω μαζι σου.αλλα μια γυναικα σε ενα εμπορικο πλοιο το οποιο εχει 30 ατομα πληρωμα εκ των οποιων οι 29 ειναι αντρες και η 1 γυναικα και εχει να πιασει λιμανι 3-4 μηνες,δεν ειναι και το οτι καλυτερο για αυτη την γυναικα.μονο και μονο σκεψου τουσ καβγαδες που θα γινονται καθε μερα.ο πλοιαρχος τι λες οτι θα κανει?


Βασικα αν και ειμαι γυναικα, δε διαφωνω και πολυ μαζι του... δεν εχει αδικο σε αυτα που λεει απλα ισως δε χρειαζοταν η τελευται προταση.. 
Εγω δεν ειμαι ναυτικος αλλα γυναικα ναυτικου... οταν λοιπον αρχισα να μαθαινω οτι οι γυναικες ,μπαινουν ενεργα στα εμπορικα καραβια... ε ,δεν μπορω να σας πω οτι πεταξα και τη σκουφια μου!!! Μιλαω με τον αντρα μου στο τηλ. και μου λεει τα νεα του... το ενα βραδυ τη βγαζουν στην καμπινα του γραμματικου, την αλλη στου ανθυποπλοιαρχου και την αλλη στου καπετανιου.. δηλ. αν υπηρχε γυναικα βραδυ παρα βραδυ θα την εβγαζαν και στην καμπινα της?? Και προς θεου δεν εννοω κατι πονηρο αλλα συγγνωμη που θα το πω οταν εγω θα ειμαι στη στερια και θα υπαρχει μια γυναικα μεσα στο καραβι μεχρι την ωρα της εργασιας δε θα με πειραζε καθολου!!! Στη δουλεια ειμαστε ολοι συναδελφοι... στο καραβι ομως δε δουλευουν μονο αλλα ζουν κιολας...Τι θα επρεπε να κανω ??? Εγω δε θα ξερω τι παστα γυναικας ειναι αυτη που να την εμπιστευτω να μπαινει στην καμπινα του αντρα μου για να πιουν τα ουισκακια τους... απ'την αλλη αν κιαλλες γυναικες σκεφτονταν σαν εμενα και αυτη η κοπελα( η Ναυτικος) ηταν αψογη και ηθικοτατη δε θα ηταν κριμα να νιωθει περιθωριοποιημενη εξαιτιας μας?? Για μενα ειναι κατι σαν μπρος γκρεμος και πισω ρεμα... Ακομα δεν εχει τυχει στον αντρα μου να ταξιδεψει με γυναικα σε καραβι αλλα εχω αρχισει να σκεφτομαι και αυτο το ενδεχομενο... απο τη μια θα με ενοχλουσε η παρουσια γυναικας στο καραβι για 7-8 μηνες απο την αλλη μια τετοια γυναικα μπορει να ειναι πολυ πιο καλη παρεα απο εναν αντρα και πολυ πιο ηθικη απο τα παραδειγματα αλλων γυναικων οταν βρισκονται αναμεσα σε πολλους αντρες! Δεν ξερω... 
Τωρα που πολλες κοπελες ναυτικοι θα διαβασουν το μηνυμα μου θελω να μου πουν τη γνωμη τους... κιαυτες γυναικες ειναι και θα εχουν ερωτευθει.. πως θα ενιωθαν στη δικη μου θεση...?? και πως ειναι τελικα η ζωη μιας γυναικας σε ενα εμπορικο για τοσους μηνες μονο με αντρες??? Εγω τουλαχιστον δε νομιζω να μπορουσα... Λογω ντροπης προς το αντιθετο φυλο... Ελπιζω να μη σας κουρασα πολυ...

----------


## captainmitsi

ΕΧΩ ΜΙΑ ΑΠΟΡΙΑ Ο ΑΝΤΡΑΣ ΣΟΥ ΣΟΥ ΛΕΕΙ ΣΤΑ ΛΙΜΑΝΙΑ ΠΩΣ ΤΗΝ ΒΓΑΖΕΙ ΤΗΝ ΒΡΑΔΙΑ?ΚΑΙ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΝΑ ΝΙΩΘΩ ΝΤΡΟΠΗ ΟΠΩΣ ΛΕΣ ΟΤΙ ΘΑ ΕΝΙΩΘΕΣ ΑΝ ΗΣΟΥΝ ΓΥΝΑΙΚΑ ΝΑΥΤΙΚΟΣ?ΔΕΝ ΝΙΩΘΩ ΚΑΜΜΙΑ ΝΤΡΟΠΗ ΚΑΙ ΑΣ ΕΙΜΑΙ Η ΜΟΝΑΔΙΚΗ ΓΥΝΑΙΚΑ ΣΤΟ ΔΕΥΤΕΡΟ ΠΛΟΙΟ ΣΤΗΝ ΣΕΙΡΑ ΚΑΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΚΑΙ ΓΚΑΖΑΔΙΚΑ ΟΧΙ ΠΟΣΤΑΛΙΑ.ΕΧΩ ΒΡΕΘΕΙ ΠΟΛΛΕΣ ΦΟΡΕΣ ΣΤΗΝ ΔΥΣΚΟΛΗ ΘΕΣΗ ΑΠΟ ΤΙΣ ΓΥΝΑΙΚΕΣ ΚΑΠΕΤΑΝΑΙΩΝ ΚΑΙ ΓΡΑΜΜΑΤΙΚΩΝ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΝΟΜΙΖΑΝΕς ΟΤΙ ΕΜΕΙΣ ΠΟΥ ΔΟΥΛΕΥΟΥΜΕ ΕΚΕΙ ΘΑ ΠΑΜΕ ΜΕ ΤΟΥΣ ΑΝΤΡΕΣ ΤΟΥΣ.ΕΑΝ ΘΕΛΑΜΕ ΑΥΤΕΣ ΘΑ ΜΑΣ ΚΡΑΤΟΥΣΑΝ?ΦΥΣΙΚΑ ΚΑΙ ΕΧΟΥΜΕ ΕΡΩΤΕΥΤΕΙ ΚΑΙ ΕΜΕΙΣ ΟΙ ΓΥΝΑΙΚΕΣ ΝΑΥΤΙΚΟΙ ΟΠΩΣ ΟΛΟΙ ΟΙ ΑΝΤΡΕΣ ΝΑΥΤΙΚΟΙ.

----------


## Kapetanissa

> Το αρθρο αυτο απο την_ Ελευθερια_ της 27ης Σεπτεμβριου 1964 (πριν 46 χρονια) διατεινεται οτι η _Αννα Σαριδου_ ηταν η πρωτη Ελληνιδα που εκανε χρεη (τριτου) πλοιαρχου σε μεγαλο δεξαμενοπλοιο. Μηπως την ξερει κανεις τωρα;


*Νικόλα,* 

ένα μεγάλο ευχαριστώ από τις καπετάνισσες για το πολύτιμο ντοκουμέντο που δημοσίευσες. Το αγνοούσαμε κι εμείς... 

*Corazon,* 

άκου καρδούλα μου (νομίζω ότι και το νικ σου καρδιά σημαίνει στα ισπανικά, ναι; ) θα σου μιλήσω και ως γυναίκα που έζησα κλεισμένη μήνες σε γκαζάδικα και ως πενήντα χρονών, που πλέον δεν απειλώ κανενός την οικογενειακή γαλήνη 

Τότε ήμουν όμως μόλις είκοσι. Σαν εκείνη την ¶ννα. Και όχι άσχημη. 

Το ίδιο, είκοσι ακριβώς, είναι τώρα μια "κόρη" καρδιάς που έχω. Κι είναι κι αυτή κλεισμένη κάτι μήνες σε ένα γκαζάδικο χωρίς να έχουν πατήσει στεριά...  Σε βεβαιώνω ότι το τελευταίο που την απασχολεί είναι να συνάψει ερωτικό δεσμό επί του πλοίου. Κάτι για τις 70 ώρες συνεχόμενες  μου έγραφε προχτές που δούλεψε και πως μετά ο καπετάνιος την λυπήθηκε και την έστειλε για ύπνο. Μα σε δυο ώρες είχε βάρδια και φρόντισε να είναι στη θέση της αφήνοντας άναυδο τον καπετάνιο που τη ρώτησε γιατί δεν έμεινε να κοιμηθεί με το *"ΜΑ ΕΙΧΑ ΒΑΡΔΙΑ, ΚΑΠΕΤΑΝΙΕ".*

Κοίτα, δε θα σε κοροϊδέψω. Σαφώς δεν είναι όλες οι γυναίκες ναυτικοί έτσι. Και δεν είναι πάντα έτσι. Η σάρκα του ανθρώπου είτε στο πέλαγο είτε στη στεριά είναι αδύναμη. Από το 1985 εργάζομαι πια στη στεριά. Μπορώ να σου πω άπειρες περιπτώσεις που διαλύθηκαν σπίτια από θηλυκά που κούναγαν την ουρά τους και από αρσενικά που δεν ήξεραν να τιμήσουν το στεφάνι τους. Θα ξέρεις φαντάζομαι κι εσύ άλλες τόσες... Εδώ τι φταίει; 

Σε βεβαιώνω πως δεν είναι χειρότερα τα πράγματα σε ένα καράβι. Μπορώ να σου πω και καλύτερα - γιατί εκεί *η συμπεριφορά του καθενός φτάνει στην εταιρεία και κινδυνεύει να μείνει άνεργος.* Αναγκάζονται λοιπόν ακόμη και αν το έχουν το "μικρόβιο" να ελέγξουν τις ορμές τους. Και μη φανταστείς ότι μέσα σε ένα καράβι μένει τίποτε κρυφό. 

Κι *εκτός από τις γυναίκες ναυτικούς έχουμε στα καράβια και τις γυναίκες ναυτικών. Έχουμε και τους γκέι.* Δεν κινδυνεύουν μόνο από μας οι άντρες σας  :Very Happy: 

Αν έχω ερωτευθεί προσωπικά σε καράβι; Ε, ναι, έχω. Κι έχω δημιουργήσει και σχέση. Δεν πήγα εκεί για καλόγρια. Δε μου έτυχε να ερωτευθώ παντρεμένο συνάδελφο. Ξέρω όμως *πολλές γυναίκες και ας μην είναι ναυτικοί που έχουν εδώ στη στεριά μπλέξει με παντρεμένους.* Και στο καράβι μού έτυχε μια γυναίκα ναυτικού που έκανε το ίδιο... Όπως μου έτυχε να ταξιδεύει το αγόρι μου σε άλλο καράβι και να του την πέσει ο ... λοστρόμος!!! 

Καταλαβαίνω τους προβληματισμούς και τις ανησυχίες σου. Και εκείνοι μέσα στο καράβι, *οι άντρες σας, στο ίδιο καζάνι βράζουν. Σας αφήνουν μόνες στη στεριά και ιδέα δεν έχουν τι κάνετε.* Σωστά; 

Και μη μου πεις ότι εσύ αγνοείς τέτοιες περιπτώσεις. Να ταξιδεύει ο άλλος και να σκυλοπνίγεται και η κυρία πίσω να τρώει τα λεφτά με τον εραστή. Θα σου συστήσω και ένα πολύ ωραίο βιβλίο που πιάνει αυτό το ζήτημα: *ΤΑ ΑΝΙΣΧΥΡΑ ΨΕΥΔΗ ΤΟΥ ΟΡΕΣΤΗ ΧΑΛΚΙΟΠΟΥΛΟΥ - του Αντρέα Μήτσου.* Έχει πάρει και πρώτο κρατικό βραβείο μυθιστορήματος και έχει γυριστεί και σίριαλ για την τηλεόραση. 

Ελπίζω κάποτε να γράψω κάτι κι εγώ, μου αρέσει να σκαλίζω στο χαρτί ιστορίες... Ίσως λοιπόν κάποτε να καταφέρω να τις μοιραστώ και με άλλους τις ιστορίες αυτές που έζησα και παρακολούθησα στα καράβια... 

Ως τότε, το μόνο που μπορώ να σε βεβαιώσω είναι πως *δε χρειάζεται να πάει ένας άντρας στα καράβια για να απατήσει τη γυναίκα του.* Αν το έχει το συνήθειο, θα το κάνει και στη στεριά. Ακόμη και με την αδερφή της γυναίκας του. Ακόμη και με την πεθερά του. Δε λέω σενάρια, μιλώ μόνο για πραγματικά περιστατικά... Και ας μην αναφέρω άλλα που κάνουν τις τρίχες μας και σηκώνονται. Θυμάσαι την περίπτωση Δουρή. 

Σήμερα, στα πενήντα μου, έχω αρκετές πρώην συναδέλφισσες χωρισμένες. Μερικές γιατί ο άντρας τους ερωτεύθηκε κάποια μικρότερη. Ξέρω λοιπόν και αυτή την πλευρά του δράματος. Και δυστυχώς ξέρω και την αντίθετη, γυναίκα παντρεμένη που διέλυσε το γάμο της γιατί ερωτεύθηκε. 

¶βυσσος η ψυχή του ανθρώπου. Και πού καταλήγουμε; Πως όταν ένας γάμος ή μια σχέση  διαλύονται, δε φταίει ο τρίτος άνθρωπος όποιος και αν είναι αυτός. Ο σύντροφός μας φταίει και εμείς οι ίδιοι. Ούτε και τα καράβια φταίνε και οι μήνες που ζει μακριά ο ένας από τον άλλο. 

*Αν δεν αφήναμε κενό στη σχέση μας, δε θα τρύπωνε ο τρίτος άνθρωπος όποιος και αν είναι αυτός. Ας προσέχουμε λοιπόν όλοι μας τη σχέση μας και ποιον άνθρωπο βάζουμε δίπλα μας. Και ας σταματήσουμε να ρίχνουμε τα βάρη σε τρίτους που δεν καταφέραμε να κρατήσουμε το δεσμό μας ή το γάμο μας.* 

Η ανασφάλεια μάλιστα και η έλλειψη εμπιστοσύνης, δε βοηθάνε καθόλου. Και όπως λέει η παροιμία, καπνός χωρίς φωτιά δεν υπάρχει. Εκεί πρέπει κανείς να ψάχνει και να ψάχνεται. Τι πραγματικά τροφοδοτεί την ανασφάλεια και την έλλειψη εμπιστοσύνης. 

Να σου πω και ένα τελευταίο και να κλείσω. Μου έτυχε κάποτε να ταξιδεύω και να είναι στη στεριά ο τότε φίλος μου. Και να με απατήσει. Ε, τι πρέπει να κάνουν οι γυναίκες ναυτικοί; Να ζητήσουν να κλείσουν σε μοναστήρι όλες τις γυναίκες της στεριάς για να μην κινδυνεύουν οι άντρες τους;

----------


## corazon

> *Νικόλα,* 
> 
> ένα μεγάλο ευχαριστώ από τις καπετάνισσες για το πολύτιμο ντοκουμέντο που δημοσίευσες. Το αγνοούσαμε κι εμείς... 
> 
> *Corazon,* 
> 
> άκου καρδούλα μου (νομίζω ότι και το νικ σου καρδιά σημαίνει στα ισπανικά, ναι; ) θα σου μιλήσω και ως γυναίκα που έζησα κλεισμένη μήνες σε γκαζάδικα και ως πενήντα χρονών, που πλέον δεν απειλώ κανενός την οικογενειακή γαλήνη 
> 
> Τότε ήμουν όμως μόλις είκοσι. Σαν εκείνη την ¶ννα. Και όχι άσχημη. 
> ...


Πολυ ομορφα τα λογια σου!!! Δεν ηταν προθεση μου να προσβαλω κανεναν αντιθετως θαυμαζω το εργο σας και σαφως ολα ειναι στον ανθρωπο οπως πολυ σωστα ειπες!!! Εννοειται οτι υπαρχουν πολυ ασχημα παραδειγματα γυναικων που μενουν πισω που τις θεωρω απαραδεκτες και αναξιες ( εχω γραψει κατι σχετικο στο θεμα ναυτιλια και σχεση πανε μαζι?) Φαινεται πως εισαι ΔΥΝΑΜΗ ψυχης και χαιρομαι τοοοοοοοσο πολυ να διαβαζω τα μηνυματα σου!!! Ειναι ωραιο να μοοιραζομαστε εμπειριες και πιο πολυ να διαβαζουμε αυτα που εσεις εχετε ζησει!!! Σαφως πολλα περισσοτερα!!!  
ΥΓ: corazon= καρδια ( στα ισπανικα) οπως πολυ σωστα ειπες!!!!

----------


## corazon

> ΕΧΩ ΜΙΑ ΑΠΟΡΙΑ Ο ΑΝΤΡΑΣ ΣΟΥ ΣΟΥ ΛΕΕΙ ΣΤΑ ΛΙΜΑΝΙΑ ΠΩΣ ΤΗΝ ΒΓΑΖΕΙ ΤΗΝ ΒΡΑΔΙΑ?ΚΑΙ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΝΑ ΝΙΩΘΩ ΝΤΡΟΠΗ ΟΠΩΣ ΛΕΣ ΟΤΙ ΘΑ ΕΝΙΩΘΕΣ ΑΝ ΗΣΟΥΝ ΓΥΝΑΙΚΑ ΝΑΥΤΙΚΟΣ?ΔΕΝ ΝΙΩΘΩ ΚΑΜΜΙΑ ΝΤΡΟΠΗ ΚΑΙ ΑΣ ΕΙΜΑΙ Η ΜΟΝΑΔΙΚΗ ΓΥΝΑΙΚΑ ΣΤΟ ΔΕΥΤΕΡΟ ΠΛΟΙΟ ΣΤΗΝ ΣΕΙΡΑ ΚΑΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΚΑΙ ΓΚΑΖΑΔΙΚΑ ΟΧΙ ΠΟΣΤΑΛΙΑ.ΕΧΩ ΒΡΕΘΕΙ ΠΟΛΛΕΣ ΦΟΡΕΣ ΣΤΗΝ ΔΥΣΚΟΛΗ ΘΕΣΗ ΑΠΟ ΤΙΣ ΓΥΝΑΙΚΕΣ ΚΑΠΕΤΑΝΑΙΩΝ ΚΑΙ ΓΡΑΜΜΑΤΙΚΩΝ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΝΟΜΙΖΑΝΕς ΟΤΙ ΕΜΕΙΣ ΠΟΥ ΔΟΥΛΕΥΟΥΜΕ ΕΚΕΙ ΘΑ ΠΑΜΕ ΜΕ ΤΟΥΣ ΑΝΤΡΕΣ ΤΟΥΣ.ΕΑΝ ΘΕΛΑΜΕ ΑΥΤΕΣ ΘΑ ΜΑΣ ΚΡΑΤΟΥΣΑΝ?ΦΥΣΙΚΑ ΚΑΙ ΕΧΟΥΜΕ ΕΡΩΤΕΥΤΕΙ ΚΑΙ ΕΜΕΙΣ ΟΙ ΓΥΝΑΙΚΕΣ ΝΑΥΤΙΚΟΙ ΟΠΩΣ ΟΛΟΙ ΟΙ ΑΝΤΡΕΣ ΝΑΥΤΙΚΟΙ.


Νομιζω πως θα μπορουσες να απαντησεις λιγο πιο ομορφα και οχι τοσο επιθετικα... εκανα καποιες ερωτησεις δεν σας προσεβαλα ουτε ειπα πως εσεις κανετε κατι κακο... Γιατι τοση επιθεση??? Ντροπη δεν εννοουσα ως προς το επαγγελμα αλλα ως προς το να ξυπνας και να κοιμασαι με αλλους αντρες. ουτε ειπα πως πρεπει να ντρεπεστε απλα επειδη εγω δε θα μπορουσα να το κανω  ηθελα να ακουσω την αποψη σας και να μου περιγραψετε τη ζωη. Σιγουρα δεν υπαρχει περιπτωση να το καταλαβω αν δε το ζησω γιαυτο του χρονου που θα μπω κιεγω εστω για λιγο στο καραβι θα εχω σιγουρα πιο αμεση αποψη...
Και οσο για την πρωτη ερωτηση σου υπονοεις κατι???? Θελω να πιστευω οτι μου λεει αληθεια... οτι παει μια βολτα για φαγητο η ποτο  κιαν οι αλλοι εχουν ορεξη για ¨αλλα¨ εκεινος επιστρεφει στο καραβι... Θα'πρεπε δηλ. να μην τον πιστεψω??? δεν την καταλαβαινω την ρητορικη ερωτηση σου...

----------


## Leviathan

> Νομιζω πως θα μπορουσες να απαντησεις λιγο πιο ομορφα και οχι τοσο επιθετικα... εκανα καποιες ερωτησεις δεν σας προσεβαλα ουτε ειπα πως εσεις κανετε κατι κακο... Γιατι τοση επιθεση??? Ντροπη δεν εννοουσα ως προς το επαγγελμα αλλα ως προς το να ξυπνας και να κοιμασαι με αλλους αντρες. ουτε ειπα πως πρεπει να ντρεπεστε απλα επειδη εγω δε θα μπορουσα να το κανω ηθελα να ακουσω την αποψη σας και να μου περιγραψετε τη ζωη. Σιγουρα δεν υπαρχει περιπτωση να το καταλαβω αν δε το ζησω γιαυτο του χρονου που θα μπω κιεγω εστω για λιγο στο καραβι θα εχω σιγουρα πιο αμεση αποψη...
> Και οσο για την πρωτη ερωτηση σου υπονοεις κατι???? Θελω να πιστευω οτι μου λεει αληθεια... οτι παει μια βολτα για φαγητο η ποτο κιαν οι αλλοι εχουν ορεξη για ¨αλλα¨ εκεινος επιστρεφει στο καραβι... Θα'πρεπε δηλ. να μην τον πιστεψω??? δεν την καταλαβαινω την ρητορικη ερωτηση σου...


 
   Αγαπητές κυρίες ναυτιλομένες και μη, στα ταξίδια μου είχα για συναδέλφους μέχρι τώρα πέντε συναδέλφισες. Τη καπετάνισα νομίζω ότι την καταλαβαίνω καλά γιατι μία από τις αναφερθήσες συναδέλφισες είναι  πολύ καλή μου φίλη. Σε κάποιο λιμάνι όπου είχε προσεγγισει το πλοίο που ταξιδεύαμε είχαν έρθει ως επισκέπτες τρείς σύζηγοι (πλοιαρχου, 1ου μηχανικού και ηλεκτρολόγου), λοιπόν η συνάδελφος είχε νιώσει πολύ άσχημα γιατί όπως μου εκμυστηρεύτηκε, ένιωσε πολύ ασχημα γιατί είχε την εντύπωση ότι την αντιμετωπίζανε ως εταίρα που ξέμεινε στο σκάφος και δεν ανταλάξανε ούτε ένα χαιρετισμό μεταξύ τους. Τι να υποθέσω γυναικεία δυσφορία από μέρους τους, αμηχανία από τη μεριά της συναδέλφού; Όπως και να έχει για καμία από τις δύο πλευρές δεν ήταν εύκολο.

----------


## leodint63

Προφανώς η συνάδελφος η οποία στεναχωρέθηκε με την προαναφερθείσα συμπεριφορά είναι ένα άτομο καλοπροαίρετο το οποίο χάρηκε έντονα με την άφιξη των τριών συζύγων -επισκεπτών.Από την άλλη πλευρά όμως οι τρείς σύζυγοι-επισκέπτες ίσως ένοιωσαν έναν κίνδυνο να ελλοχεύει,μία θολή και αβέβαιη απειλή να πλανάται στην περιρρέουσα ατμόσφαιρα,έναν εισβολέα να έχει εισχωρήσει στο ανδρικό αυτό μοναστήρι,ένοιωσαν αυτό το φυτώριο ανδρών να έχει μολυνθεί και θεώρησαν ίσως ότι η οικογενειακή τους γαλήνη τίθεται σε αμφισβήτηση η δε τακτική  ροή της επισιτιστικής βοήθεις πιθανόν να τεθεί σε καθεστώς εμπάργκο.Εγώ σημασία δεν θα τους έδινα.

----------


## Kapetanissa

> τίθεται σε αμφισβήτηση η δε τακτική ροή της επισιτιστικής βοήθεις πιθανόν να τεθεί σε καθεστώς εμπάργκο.


Κρίμα να φτάνει εκεί ένας γάμος...  Και δυστυχώς συμβαίνει. 

Ίσως να φταίει και το ίδιο το επάγγελμα, η απόσταση για τόσο χρόνο που τελικά ξεκόβει τους ανθρώπους... 

Στα δικά μου χρόνια πηγαίναμε στα τυφλά στο καράβι, σήμερα χαίρομαι που από τα νέα παιδιά μαθαίνω ότι υπάρχει μάθημα "ανθρώπινες σχέσεις". Πολύ χρήσιμο και όχι μόνο για τα προβλήματα των γυναικών.

----------


## leodint63

> Κρίμα να φτάνει εκεί ένας γάμος... Και δυστυχώς συμβαίνει. 
> 
> Ίσως να φταίει και το ίδιο το επάγγελμα, η απόσταση για τόσο χρόνο που τελικά ξεκόβει τους ανθρώπους... 
> 
> Στα δικά μου χρόνια πηγαίναμε στα τυφλά στο καράβι, σήμερα χαίρομαι που από τα νέα παιδιά μαθαίνω ότι υπάρχει μάθημα "ανθρώπινες σχέσεις". Πολύ χρήσιμο και όχι μόνο για τα προβλήματα των γυναικών.


 
Δυστυχώς παρατηρώ συμπτωματολογία (ζήλια,διεκδίκηση:διότι μόνο έτσι εξηγείται η δυσφορία τους με την παρουσία της συναδέλφου) κακών σχέσεων.Γάμοι και σχέσεις οι οποίοι κινούνται στον άξονα του "πρέπει" αντί να κινούνται στον άξονα του "θυμού"(ο θυμός να εκλειφθεί με την αρχαιοελληνική έννοια του όρου) είναι επόμενο να παρουσιάζουν παρόμοια συμπτώματα.Δεν νομίζω να φταίει η απόσταση και η απομόνωση των ταξειδών.

----------


## Kapetanissa

Σαφώς δε φταίει μόνο η απόσταση. Δεν παρατηρούνται τα φαινόμενα αυτά μόνο στα ζευγάρια των ναυτικών. Απλώς για τους ναυτικούς τα πράγματα είναι ακόμη πιο δύσκολα. Και όχι μόνο για τα ζευγάρια. Προχτές μόλις το λέγαμε με μια φίλη το δυσάρεστο συναίσθημα να είσαι στο καράβι και να λαχταράς τους δικούς σου. Και μόλις βγεις στη στεριά να σε πιάνει αμόκ να φύγεις με το πρώτο πλοίο... δεν είναι μόνο η αγάπη στη θάλασσα, το ναυτικό τον διώχνει και η στεριά.

----------


## leodint63

Συμφωνώ απολύτως, η ζωή στο πλοίο έχει σοβαρό αντίκτυπο κυρίως στην συναισθηματική μας ζωή. Είναι ένας επικίνδυνος συνδυασμός μονοτονίας και κοινωνικής απομόνωσης. Ιδίως τα σημερινά χρόνια με την έλευση των συγκεκριμένων πολυεθνικών πληρωμάτων και με την περιορισμένη χρονικά παραμονή του πλοίου σε λιμάνια, οι δυνατότητες για τον ναυτικό κοινωνικής διάδρασης είναι ανύπαρκτες, η  αναζωογόνηση της σκέψης περιορισμένη . Αν προσθέσουμε δε  ότι τα πλοία είναι και single –sex  εργασιακοί χώροι τότε το μίγμα γίνεται εκρηκτικό. Η μονοτονία και η περιορισμένη έως ανύπαρκτη κοινωνική ζωή είναι καταπιεστικά. Εμείς στερούμεθα  ότι θα μπορούσε να μας αναζωογονήσει. Την ενασχόληση με το σπίτι μας, την οικογένεια ,την ενασχόληση με τον κήπο μας με τα ζωάκια μας, μια αθλητική δραστηριότητα με τους φίλους μας , μια συζήτηση με τους φίλους μας, ένα βράδυ στο σινεμά. Όλες αυτές είναι δραστηριότητες  που λιπαίνουν τα γρανάζια του κοινωνικού τροχού, που σε κάνουν να πηγαίνεις χαρούμενος το άλλο πρωί στην δουλειά σου. Είναι δραστηριότητες που εξαλείφουν την καθημερινή εργασιακή πίεση ώστε να έχεις  ψυχική δύναμη και ενέργεια για την επόμενη μέρα.
Και δυστυχώς δεν βλέπω να ασχολείται κανένας οργανισμός με αυτά τα προβλήματα.

----------


## Kapetanissa

Γόνιμοι προβληματισμοί και λόγος τεκμηριωμένος. Σπάνια στο ίντερνετ διαβάζουμε τέτοια κείμενα. Και επί της ουσίας. Υπήρξα ναυτικός και σε καράβια που έβλεπαν λιμάνι με το κιάλι. Αργότερα έγινα εκπαιδευτικός και βίωσα το πρόβλημα εκείνων που μένουν πίσω. Πέρα και από τα προσωπικά βιώματα. Είναι δύσκολο επάγγελμα του ναυτικού. Όμως το διαλέγουν. Όπως και η σύζυγος ναυτικού (ή και ο σύζυγος στις μέρες μας) μπορεί και πρέπει να λάβει υπόψη τις ιδιαιτερότητες του επαγγέλματος. Εκείνα που δε διαλέγουν είναι τα παιδιά. Από παιδαγωγικής σκοπιάς λοιπόν λέω ότι τα παιδιά των ναυτικών λίγο απέχουν από τα παιδιά χωρισμένων γονέων ή και τα ορφανά. Μεγαλύτερη η ομοιότητα με τα παιδιά των μεταναστών, το αναφέρω γιατί δεν είναι μόνο οι ναυτικοί που έχουν τέτοια προβλήματα με την οικογένεια. 

Το πρόβλημα γίνεται οξύτερο όταν και οι δύο γονείς είναι ναυτικοί. Ως γυναίκες ναυτικοί κάναμε σχετικά διαβήματα από τα πρώτα βήματα του θεσμού. Ελάχιστα όμως πράγματα έχουν γίνει. Φέτος κλείνουν 30 χρόνια από την αποφοίτηση των πρώτων γυναικών πλοιάρχων από δημόσιες σχολές. Σκεφτόμαστε να κάνουμε μια μεγάλη εκδήλωση και να βάλουμε βάσεις για ένα σύνδεσμο γυναικών ναυτικών που θα προωθήσει τέτοια ζητήματα και που ξεφεύγουν από τα ενδιαφέροντα των συνδικαλιστικών οργανώσεων. 

Εκτός των άλλων πρέπει να απασχολήσει και η επίπτωση στην οικονομία της χώρας. Δεκάδες νέοι και νέες σπουδάζουν στις ΑΕΝ, αναλώνουν χρόνια από τη ζωή τους, καταναλώνει το κράτος τεράστια ποσά, και τελικά πάνε όλα στράφι όταν ο ναυτικός βρεθεί μπροστά στα προβλήματα τα οικογενειακά. Λύσεις υπάρχουν. Αρκεί να υπάρξει και βούληση από τα αρμόδια όργανα. 

Προς το παρόν αυτό που συμβουλεύουμε οι μεγαλύτεροι σε ηλικία είναι τα νέα παιδιά να αποκτούν τα κατάλληλα εφόδια ώστε όταν χρειαστεί να μεταπηδήσουν σε στεριανό επάγγελμα, τέτοιο που να αξιοποιούνται οι γνώσεις και η εμπειρία τους από τη θάλασσα. (λιμενικό, ναυτιλιακές εταιρείες, ναυτική εκπαίδευση, δημόσιοι φορείς που έχουν σχέση με τη θάλασσα).

----------


## Roger Rabbit

> Προς το παρόν αυτό που συμβουλεύουμε οι μεγαλύτεροι σε ηλικία είναι τα νέα παιδιά να αποκτούν τα κατάλληλα εφόδια ώστε όταν χρειαστεί να μεταπηδήσουν σε στεριανό επάγγελμα, τέτοιο που να αξιοποιούνται οι γνώσεις και η εμπειρία τους από τη θάλασσα. (λιμενικό, ναυτιλιακές εταιρείες, ναυτική εκπαίδευση, δημόσιοι φορείς που έχουν σχέση με τη θάλασσα).


Καλά..καλά...ένα ένα....
Ας φύγουμε απ'τα βιβλία του 1980 και βλέπουμε και για τα άλλα..
Έλεος που ζείτε;;;;;;;;;

----------


## tommy

Roger... το να μπορεί ο καθένας να έχει την δυνατότητα να πάει από την θάλασσα στην στεριά χωρίς να πετάξει στα σκουπίδια τις γνώσεις του και τα χρόνια του στο επάγγελμα... νομίζω ότι είναι διαχρονικό θέλημα του καθενός και όχι μόνο των ατόμων που έχουν γίνει πλοίαρχοι με τα βιβλία του 1980, αλλά ακόμα κι έτσι να μην είναι δεν νομίζω ότι είναι τόσο σωστό να μην λαμβάνουμε υπόψη μας την συμβουλή κάποιων παλαιότερων... και πόσο μάλλον αν αυτοί οι παλιότεροι έχουν κάνει (ή και ακόμα κάνουν μερικοί εξ' αυτών) το επάγγελμα που πολλοί νέοι εδώ μέσα θέλουμε να ακολουθήσουμε. :Wink:  Όλα αυτά σου τα λέω όχι για να υποστηρίξω κάποιον ή για να σου κάνω προσωπική επίθεση (κάθε άλλο), αλλά για να σου πω ότι πολλοί εδώ μέσα θεωρούμε χρήσιμα κάποια πράγματα κι έχουμε βοηθηθεί κατά πολύ από τους παλαιότερους που είναι εδώ... όπως κι εσύ φαντάζομαι. :Smile: 

Πολύ φιλικά! :Smile:

----------


## Kapetanissa

Μακάρι να βοηθάνε σε κάτι αυτά που λέμε. Αν είχαμε κι εμείς ανθρώπους να μας συμβουλέψουν, θα ήταν καλύτερη η επαγγελματική μας εξέλιξη. Φίλος μου τότε από τις σχολές ΕΝ που ήταν από ναυτική οικογένεια, φρόντισε να κάνει με συμβουλές των δικών του ναυτιλιακά στο Λονδίνο και εδώ και πολλά χρόνια είναι αρχιπλοίαρχος. Αλλά και από τη σχολή μας αρκετές κοπέλες εργάζονται σε ναυτιλιακά γραφεία ή διδάσκουν σε σχολές ΕΝ. Για μία γνωρίζω ότι υπηρέτησε και ως διευθύντρια σπουδών στις Οινούσες. Η καπετάν Μαριάννα Μαρούδα. Αλλά και στο λιμενικό υπηρετούν σήμερα και σε υψηλά κλιμάκια πρώην καπετάνισσες του Εμπορικού Ναυτικού. Αντίθετα υπήρξαν άτομα που αναγκάστηκαν στη συνέχεια να δουλέψουν σε όποια δουλειά τους έπαιρναν. Γεμάτα τα ταξί από πρώην ναυτικούς. Και από τις καπετάνισσες ξέρω κοπέλες που δούλεψαν από καθαρίστριες μέχρι μπέιμπι σίτερ. Πρόσφατα θελήσαμε να συναντηθούμε για καφέ και μια από τις συμμαθήτριές μας δεν είχε λεφτά ούτε για εισιτήρια να κατέβει στον Πειραιά. Αναγκάστηκε λόγω της οικογένειας να βγει από τα καράβια, χώρισε...  και τώρα περιμένει αν την ειδοποιήσουν να κάνει κανένα μεροκάματο του ποδαριού. Δεν είναι κρίμα για έναν άνθρωπο που τελείωσε και λύκειο και σχολή και έχει και κάμποσα χρόνια στο φυλλάδιο; Φυσικά ούτε σύνταξη πρόκειται να βγάλει και ούτε ασφάλεια έχει.

----------


## leodint63

Kapetanissa για τα καλά σου λόγια σε ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ.Επίσης το μπλογκ σου είναι εξαιρετικό.Εχει γραμμένο ένα μικρό κομμάτι της  ιστορίας σας.Παντού και πάντοτε ήταν δύσκολη η ενσωμάτωση της γυναίκας στον παραγωγικό ιστό οποιουδήποτε κοινωνικού μορφώματος.Πολύ πιο δύσκολη στην χώρα μας και ειδικότερα στον κλάδο μας.Δεν είναι δυνατόν η Ελληνίδα να έχει κατακτήσει απο ανώτατες θέσεις σε εκπαιδευτικά ιδρύματα τεχνολογιών αιχμής έως τις στρατιωτικές σχολές ,να εργάζεται από πωλήτρια σε λαική μέχρι μεγαλοστέλεχος σε dealing room τραπεζών αλλά να μην μπορεί να πείσει τον θυρωρό ενός ναυτιλιακού μεγάρου ότι όντως είναι ναυτικός και να την αφήσει να ανέβει στο crew department.
Με λύπησε πάρα πολύ οι αναφορές στο μπλογκ σου για κάποιες κοπέλλες οι οποίες έχουν κακοποιηθεί και μάλιστα πρόσφατα ,είτε φραστικά είτε με φθορές στο αυτοκίνητο τους μόνο και μόνο επειδή είναι γυναίκες και θέλουν να εργασθούν.Είμαστε κοινωνοί όλοι μας τέτοιων γεγονότων και συμπεριφορών και ίσως έπρεπε να εστιάσουμε περισότερο με εκτενέστερη αναφορά,τουλάχιστον να  καυτηριάσουμε τα δρώμενα με τον γραπτό μας λόγο.Αν δίνουμε έκταση έστω με τον γραπτό μας λόγο σε τέτοιες απαράδεκτες συμπεριφορές,οι "δρώντες" ίσως νοιώσουν μια πίεση ,μια αφανή διπλωματία.Αν ακόμα και σήμερα υπάρχουν τέτοιες συμπεριφορές ίσως θα πρέπει να αναρωτηθούμε σοβαρά πιό είναι το πρότυπο του Ελληνα ναυτικού του 21ου αιώνα.

προς τον φίλο Roger:η αλματώδης εξέλιξη της τεχνολογίας και κυρίως των ηλεκτρονικών και των υπολογιστών είναι η βοήθεια η οποία σου παρέχεται αφειδώς ώστε να μπορείς να κάνεις download τα βιβλία τα οποία επιθυμείς διακαώς.Επιπροσθέτως αυτά τα οποία εκλαμβάνεις ως "απαιτήσεις" ,είναι η μικρότερη τομή που θα μπορούσα να κάνω στο μεγάλο ζήτημα της ασφάλειας της ναυσιπλοιας και της προστασίας του περιβάλλοντος.Η πνευματική ευεξία που θα έπρεπε να νοιώθει ο εργαζόμενος σε ένα ποντοπόρο πλοίο έχει ουσιώδη σημασία,στην ορθή σκέψη και στην αυξημένη κριτική ικανότητα που επιβάλλει το επάγγελμα μας να έχουμε.

----------


## Kapetanissa

> Αν δίνουμε έκταση έστω με τον γραπτό μας λόγο σε τέτοιες απαράδεκτες συμπεριφορές,οι "δρώντες" ίσως νοιώσουν μια πίεση ,μια αφανή διπλωματία. .


"αφανής διπλωματία"! τι εύστοχη έκφραση!

Αγαπητέ leodint63,

σχετικά με τις δυο κοπέλες που ανέφερες, κι εκείνη που κάποτε οι θυρωροί δεν την άφηναν να ανέβει και την άλλη που της έσπασαν το αυτοκίνητο γιατί αν και κορίτσι τα πήγε καλά στις εξετάσεις της σχολής, οφείλω να πω ότι "ουδέν κακόν αμιγές καλού". Δε θέλω να τις φωτογραφίσω και να αναφέρω τι ακριβώς έχει πετύχει η κάθε μία, αλλά και οι δύο πλέον έχουν εξασφαλίσει την καριέρα τους σε σημαντικό βαθμό. 

Κι αν κάποτε ένας θυρωρός στάθηκε ανίκανος να ξεχωρίσει ποια ακριβώς έβλεπε μπροστά του, φρόντισε η ίδια η κοπέλα να αποδείξει ποια είναι και αν αξίζει, τόσο στη σχολή της όσο και στην εταιρεία που της έδωσε την ευκαιρία να κάνει το εκπαιδευτικό της. Σήμερα υπηρετεί ως ανθυποπλοίαρχος σε μια από τις μεγαλύτερες εταιρείες της ναυτιλίας μας και σε καράβι - κόσμημα του παγκόσμιου εμπορικού στόλου και όχι μόνο του ελληνικού. 

Οι μεγάλες εταιρείες - και γι' αυτό ακριβώς είναι μεγάλες - μπορούν να διακρίνουν ποιοι αξίζουν, είτε είναι γυναίκες είτε άντρες. 

Αλλά και η μικρή μας που άκουσε τις συμβουλές μας και δεν το έβαλε κάτω με όλες τις αντιξοότητες που βρήκε, είχε ανάλογη τύχη στο εκπαιδευτικό της ταξίδι και την έκθεση που έφερε από τον πλοίαρχο θα τη ζήλευαν πολλά αγόρια. Και στην εταιρεία όταν γύρισε της δήλωσαν ότι πλέον πρέπει να θεωρεί τον εαυτό της μόνιμο μέλος των πληρωμάτων τους. 

Το μυστικό επιτυχίας για τις γυναίκες ναυτικούς είναι, αφού υστερούν στον τομέα φύλο, να βρίσκουν τον τρόπο να προηγούνται έστω και ένα βήμα των αντρών συναδέλφων στους άλλους τομείς. Και στις γνώσεις αλλά και στην προθυμία για δουλειά μέσα στο καράβι. Και βέβαια διαρκώς να μαθαίνουν. Τα σύγχρονα πλοία δε θέλουν αξιωματικούς με γερά μπράτσα αλλά με μυαλό και γνώσεις και φυσικά με προσωπικότητα. Δε λέω πως όλες οι γυναίκες μπορούν να τα καταφέρουν. Ίσα ίσα που εμείς είμαστε οι πρώτες που αποθαρρύνουμε όσες βλέπουν το ναυτικό επάγγελμα για κρουαζιέρα επί πληρωμή. Ειδικά στα νέα φυντανάκια εξηγούμε τις τεράστιες δυσκολίες που θα συναντήσουν και πως θα πρέπει να μετρήσουν καλά τις αντοχές τους πριν πάρουν τη βαλιτσούλα τους να μπαρκάρουν.

Έτσι, μη σας φανεί παράξενο, αλλά είμαστε αντίθετες με τη μεγάλη αύξηση γυναικών σπουδαστριών στις ΑΕΝ. Γιατί κάθε μία που δε θα τα πάει καλά στο καράβι, ζημιώνει ολόκληρο τον κλάδο και γίνεται αφορμή να κακοχαρακτηριστούν όλες οι γυναίκες ναυτικοί συλλήβδην. Καθώς ο θεσμός μετράει μόλις τρεις δεκαετίες ζωής, η μαζική είσοδος κοριτσιών στις σχολές ναρκοθετεί την ίδια την επιβίωση του θεσμού.  



Δείτε για παράδειγμα αυτή τη φωτογραφία. Από την ορκωμοσία των ΑΕΝ ΙΟΝΙΩΝ ΝΗΣΩΝ του 2009. Ολόκληρος λόχος γυναικών...  Πώς θα απορροφηθούν τόσες κοπέλες; Και οι δεκάδες που φοιτούν στις υπόλοιπες ΑΕΝ της χώρας; 

Είναι βέβαιο ότι πολλές θα χρειαστεί να εγκαταλείψουν τη θάλασσα πριν πάρουν καν πτυχίο. Είχαμε πρόσφατα μια τέτοια περίπτωση. Έψαξε ένα χρόνο για καράβι για το εκπαιδευτικό. Δε βρήκε. Αναγκάστηκε να τα παρατήσει. Και το κακό είναι πως αυτές οι περιπτώσεις λειτουργούν αποτρεπτικά για άλλα κορίτσια που θα ήθελαν να κάνουν καριέρα στη θάλασσα.

----------


## leodint63

Δεν υπάρχει σημείο να διαφοροποιηθώ σε όσα αναφέρεις. Αντιθέτως θα παραθέσω αυτούσιο εις την αγγλική για να μη αλλοιώσω μεταφράζοντας το νόημα του συμπεράσματος μελέτης σχετικά με την εργασία γυναικών στα πλοία:
«It seems an expensive loss to the shipping industry that many companies are unable to see beyond stereotyped perceptions to the value represented by women in the modern world of work»

Θα σταθώ σε δύο βασικά σημεία. Το πρώτον είναι ότι οι κοπέλες οι οποίες δεν έχουν δει τις σχολές ως ένα ενδιάμεσο σταθμό προς κάποια δημόσια υπηρεσία αλλά εισήλθαν στις σχολές συνειδητοποιημένες να εργασθούν στην θάλασσα, είναι οι λεγόμενοι «αποφασισμένοι μαχητές».Έχει αποδειχθεί ότι είναι αφοσιωμένες στην δουλειά τους ,πρόθυμες, φιλότιμες και πολλές φορές μπορεί να καταβάλλουν διπλάσιες προσπάθειες αλλά και να αποδίδουν και καλύτερα από ότι οι άνδρες συνάδελφοι τους για να αποδείξουν ότι μπορούν να τα καταφέρουν και να είναι αποδεκτές. Ένας άλλος λόγος ο οποίος πολλές γυναίκες τις οδηγεί στην επιτυχία είναι ότι νοιώθουν να έχουν μπροστά τους ένα μόνιμο στόχο τον οποίον θα πρέπει να καταρρίπτουν συνεχώς και δεν είναι άλλος από το “malesideofthings”.Αυτό τις οδηγεί στο να μην σταματάνε να αγωνίζονται.

Το άλλο σημείο το οποίο θα ήθελα να σχολιάσω είναι το «stereotypedperceptions».
Η λέξη στερεότυπο ερμηνευμένη από την κοινωνιολογία έχει αρνητική χροιά. Αποτελεί σύμπτωμα μη υγειές το οποίο για να απαλειφθεί χρειάζεται τουλάχιστον διευρυμένο ορίζοντα σκέψης. Παρά το γεγονός ότι στην χώρα μας συμπληρώνονται τριάντα χρόνια από την εισαγωγή σας στις ΑΕΝ, τα στερεότυπα συνεχίζουν να υπάρχουν και να τα αντιμετωπίζουν οι νέες κοπέλες στα ναυτιλιακά γραφεία.
Θα πρέπει πρωτίστως να πείσει η υποψήφια ότι θα τα καταφέρει σ’αυτην την ανδρική δουλειά. Θα αναφέρω ότι στην νεοσύστατη ομάδα ΔΙΑΣ της αστυνομίας υπηρετούν γυναίκες καθώς και σε άλλες εξίσου απαιτητικές υπηρεσίες. Πιο είναι λοιπόν το δύσκολο και «ανδρικό» όπου δεν θα τα καταφέρει μια κοπέλα. 
θα πρέπει να πεισθεί ο αρμόδιος ότι στο πλοίο η κοπέλα δεν θα είναι η αιτία πρόκλησης σεξουαλικών εντάσεων και συναισθηματικών δεσμών. Εγώ θα είχα να αντιπροτείνω ότι αν μία εταιρεία θέλει να λέγεται σύγχρονη και αποτελεσματική τότε να θεσμοθετήσει μέσα στον ISM και να περιγράψει τι θεωρεί και δέχεται η ίδια ως «σεξουαλική παρενόχληση» και να φροντίζει να τηρούνται τα όρια. 
Αφού προσληφθεί η υποψήφια, πριν την αναχώρηση θα δεχθεί το κήρυγμα και την προτροπή να είναι de-feminizeμέσα στο πλοίο. Μα σε πιο άλλο επάγγελμα θα ακούσει κάτι τέτοιο μια εργαζόμενη γυναίκα στην Ελλάδα.
Τέλος θα πρέπει να καταρριφθεί το στερεότυπο ότι αυτή η δουλειά κάποια στιγμή θα χρειαστεί «μια γενναία απόφαση σε ώρα κινδύνου»,άρα αυτή η δουλειά είναι μόνο για άνδρες. Δεν θυμάμαι να αναφέρω πόσες γυναίκες κυβερνήτες έχει το αμερικάνικο πολεμικό ναυτικό.Αραγε εκεί δεν χρειάζονται γενναίες αποφάσεις?

----------


## tommy

Λοιπόν... ας πω κι εγώ την γνώμη μου... αν και μπορεί να μην συμφωνούμε όλοι, αλλά δεν πειράζει! :Very Happy:  ¶λλωστε για αυτό υπάρχει η διαφωνία, διότι είναι ''συνέπεια'' της πολυφωνίας - δημοκρατίας. :Very Happy: 

Έχω παρατηρήσει ότι στην γενιά την δικιά μου επικρατεί ακόμα αυτό το στερεότυπο που βασανίζει τις κοπέλες... ότι δηλαδή ζουν σε έναν κόσμο αντρών! Μέχρι ένα σημείο συμφωνώ ότι ο κόσμος γύρω μας είναι φτιαγμένος κυρίως από αντρικά χέρια (σχολεία, γραφεία και γενικότερα όλα τα κτήρια) και αυτό υφίσταται, διότι όπως και να το κάνουμε... όσον αφορά την σωματική δύναμη δεν τίθεται θέμα σύγκρισης (εκτός ελαχίστων περιπτώσεων). Όσον αφορά το πνεύμα όμως... δεν μπορεί να πει κανείς ότι είναι καλύτερες οι γυναίκες ή οι άντρες. Υπάρχουν πολύ μεγάλα αντρικά μυαλά... όπως και γυναικεία! Σίγουρα τα δύο φύλλα έχουν διαφορετικό τρόπο σκέψης, αλλά για αυτό υπάρχουν δύο φύλλα... για να υπάρχουν ΟΧΙ μόνο σωματικές διαφοροποιήσεις, αλλά και πνευματικές. Ας ξεφύγουμε λοιπόν από αυτά τα στερεότυπα που ισχύουν ακόμα σε κάποιες χώρες τριτοκοσμικές, αλλά και σε μία χώρα που θέλει να μπει στην Ευρωπαϊκή Ένωση (βλ. Τουρκία). Εμείς όμως... αν θέλουμε να λεγόμαστε εκσυγχρονισμένο κράτος... πρέπει να αποδεχτούμε την ισότητα και στην πράξη πλέον και όταν λέω στην πράξη... εννοώ ότι πρέπει να καταλάβουμε ότι δεν πρέπει να λέμε μόνο ότι υπάρχει ισότητα, αλλά να το εννοούμε κιόλας και να το πιστεύουμε μέσα μας!

Όλα αυτά ισχύουν κατά συνέπεια και στο επάγγελμα των πλοιάρχων...!! Από την στιγμή που μπήκαν μέσα στην σχολή πρέπει να καταλαβαίνει ο οποιοσδήποτε πλοιοκτήτης ότι ό,τι γνώσεις έχει λάβει ένας άντρας... ακριβώς τις ίδιες έχει λάβει και μία γυναίκα που έχει φτάσει στο ''γραφείο'' του για να του ζητήσει δουλειά! Ας μην κλείνουμε την πόρτα σε άτομα που προσπαθούν να κάνουν την δική τους επαγγελματική σταδιοδρομία... είτε είναι γυναίκες... είτε άντρες, αλλά κυρίως γυναίκες, διότι σε αυτό το forum διαβάζω συνέχεια posts που δείχνουν ότι η κοινωνία της θάλασσας κάνει συνέχει φυλετικές διακρίσεις. Φτάνει πια...!! ¶λλωστε όπως είπε και ο πολύ πιο πεπειραμένος από εμένα σε θέματα θάλασσας leodint: ''Δεν θυμάμαι να αναφέρω πόσες γυναίκες κυβερνήτες έχει το αμερικάνικο πολεμικό ναυτικό. Αραγε εκεί δεν χρειάζονται γενναίες αποφάσεις?''! Αυτή η φράση τα λέει όλα. Ποτέ μου δεν υπήρξα φεμινιστής με την σημερινή έννοια της γενιάς μου (ότι η γυναίκα πρέπει να είναι πάνω από τον άντρα), αλλά υπήρξα φεμινιστής με την αρχική αυθεντική έννοια του συγκεκριμένου κινήματος (ΑΠΟΛΥΤΗ ΙΣΟΤΗΤΑ).

Αυτά από εμένα...! :Very Happy:

----------


## Kapetanissa

*«It seems an expensive loss to the shipping industry that many companies are unable to see beyond stereotyped perceptions to the value represented by women in the modern world of work»*

Πολύ καλό! Και σοφό... 

Όμως θα σημειώσω έναν προβληματισμό στο σημείο της "πρόκλησης σεξουαλικών εντάσεων και συναισθηματικών δεσμών." Εννοείται ότι *το καλύτερο είναι η κάθε εταιρεία να θέτει τα όρια που επιτρέπει και να γνωρίζει ο κάθε ναυτικός τι είναι αποδεκτό και τι όχι.* Έχοντας όμως και την εμπειρία από τη ζωή στο καράβι και πέντε συμπληρωμένες δεκαετίες στη ράχη μου, θα σημειώσω ότι θα ήταν μέγα λάθος αν μια εταιρεία απαγόρευε τελείως τη δημιουργία συναισθηματικών δεσμών. Για τις σεξουαλικές εντάσεις νομίζω ότι κάθε λογικός άνθρωπος θα υποστηρίξει την αποφυγή τους. 

Θα το πω μάλιστα και αλλιώς. Είμαι βεβαία ότι εξαρχής ήταν ζητούμενο η ανάπτυξη συναισθηματικών δεσμών. Εννοώ από εκείνους που έθεσαν σε εφαρμογή το θεσμό της γυναίκας ναυτικού στη ναυτιλία μας. Και η πορεία του θεσμού επιβεβαίωσε την ορθότητα της σκέψης αυτής, αν και επίσημα δε διατυπώθηκε ποτέ. 

Θέλω δηλαδή να πω ότι είναι συμφέρον για όλους ανεξαιρέτως η γυναίκα στο πλοίο να εργάζεται με το σύντροφό της, τον αρραβωνιαστικό της ή το σύζυγο. Αν και από μόνο του αυτό δεν αποκλείει τις σεξουαλικές εντάσεις, από την ύπαρξη μιας γυναίκας ανάμεσα σε πολλούς άντρες, τουλάχιστον μειώνει την πιθανότητα να εκδηλωθούν. Και ταυτόχρονα από τη δική μας εμπειρία προκύπτουν κυρίως θετικά αποτελέσματα όταν οι γυναίκες είναι με το σύντροφό τους στο ίδιο καράβι. 

Υπάρχουν βέβαια και οι εξαιρέσεις. Με χαρακτηριστική μία που έφτασε ως καταγγελία και στον πρώην ΥΕΝ. Καπετάνιος που δε δεχόταν το ζευγάρι των ναυτικών (ηλεκτρολόγος και ανθυποπλοίαρχος)  που υπηρετούσε στο πλοίο του, να παίρνουν περισσότερα χρήματα από όσα έπαιρνε εκείνος... Νομίζω ότι μια τέτοια στενοκεφαλιά δε χαρακτηρίζει την πλειοψηφία των ελλήνων πλοιάρχων. 

Απλή λογική πάντως υπαγορεύει πως όταν ένα ζευγάρι συνυπηρετεί στο ίδιο πλοίο, και περισσότερο χρόνο θα μείνουν μπαρκαρισμένοι και η συναισθηματική τους ισορροπία θα βοηθήσει στην επαγγελματική τους απόδοση αλλά και μεγαλύτερη ευσυνειδησία θα δείξουν ώστε να εξασφαλίσουν και μελλοντικά την κοινή τους ναυτολόγηση από την εταιρεία. 

Ο μεγάλος κίνδυνος στην περίπτωση αυτή, για να μιλήσουμε έξω από τα δόντια, είναι μια πιθανή εγκυμοσύνη. Δεν είναι και το καλύτερο να συμβεί κάτι τέτοιο μεσοπέλαγα... Εδώ βέβαια απαιτείται το ίδιο το ζευγάρι να επιδείξει ωριμότητα και να λάβει τα αναγκαία μέτρα. Ίσως ακούγεται άσχημα κάτι τέτοιο, να αντιμετωπίζεται σαν "ατύχημα" ο ερχομός της νέας ζωής στον κόσμο, αλλά όποιος γνωρίζει τις συνθήκες ζωής στο πλοίο καταλαβαίνει γιατί το θίγω. Και βέβαια εξαρτάται από τον τύπο του πλοίου και τα ταξίδια που πραγματοποιεί. Σε ένα επιβατικό στη γραμμή Πειραιάς - Κρήτη θα είναι αστείο και να συζητάμε καν την περίπτωση αυτή ως πρόβλημα. Αντίθετα σε ένα ποντοπόρο που κάνει εβδομάδες ή και μήνες να πιάσει λιμάνι, το πρόβλημα είναι υπαρκτό. 

Εδώ το δικό μας επιχείρημα στηρίζεται στην εθιμική παρουσία συζύγων των αξιωματικών στα ποντοπόρα πλοία. Και που μετρά περισσότερες δεκαετίες από το θεσμό της γυναίκας ναυτικού. Ουσιαστικά το πρόβλημα είναι κοινό και για τις δύο περιπτώσεις. Αλλά στις γυναίκες ναυτικούς υπάρχει και η παράμετρος της εργασίας που προσφέρουν στο πλοίο. Αν υπηρετούν σε νευραλγικό πόστο, θα δημιουργηθεί πρόβλημα και στο ίδιο το πλοίο. Όμως κι εδώ μπορεί κανείς να αντιτείνει ότι το ίδιο ανά πάσα στιγμή μπορεί να συμβεί από μια ξαφνική ασθένεια ή και ατύχημα σε κάθε ναυτικό και όχι μόνο σε μία γυναίκα ναυτικό. Δε λείπουν, όπως καλά γνωρίζετε, ακόμη και οι αιφνίδιοι θάνατοι μελών του πληρώματος...  ¶ρα είναι ψευδοπρόβλημα το να εστιάζουν κάποιοι στο θέμα μιας πιθανής εγκυμοσύνης της γυναίκας ναυτικού. Εξάλλου μια εγκυμοσύνη δεν είναι ατύχημα ούτε ασθένεια και έχουμε στα υπόψη γυναίκες ναυτικούς που εργάστηκαν ως και τον όγδοο μήνα της κύησης σε ποντοπόρα πλοία χωρίς καμία επίπτωση στην εργασία τους. 

Αντίθετα όλοι γνωρίζουμε περιπτώσεις αντρών ναυτικών που "άρπαξαν" κάποιο σεξουαλικά μεταδιδόμενο νόσημα στο λιμάνι και δημιούργησαν στη συνέχεια πρόβλημα και στον εαυτό τους και στο πλοίο. 

Τώρα που ο θεσμός των γυναικών ναυτικών μετρά και στη χώρα μας δεκαετίες, υπάρχει η ασφαλής μέθοδος των δεδομένων τόσων ετών από την ίδια την εμπειρία. Κάποτε όλα αυτά τα λέγαμε θεωρητικά και ήταν λογικό να σκοντάφτουμε στη δυσπιστία. Είναι λοιπόν σημαντικό για μας που στελεχώσαμε αυτό το θεσμό και τον πονέσαμε ας μου επιτραπεί η έκφραση, να φέρνουμε στο φως τη βιωμένη πλέον πείρα από τα καράβια ώστε και κατάλληλα μέτρα να λαμβάνονται αλλά και η δυσπιστία να αντικατασταθεί από τη γνώση της αληθινής κατάστασης.

----------


## tommy

Ζευγάρι στο πλοίο; Δύσκολο να το φανταστεί κανείς. Όταν όμως κάποια στιγμή μείνει έγκυος η γυναίκα... τότε τι γίνεται; Θα παίρνουν το παιδί μαζί τους; Ναι... οκ... δεν λέω... θα κάνει και ταξιδάκια, αλλά δεν νομίζω να είναι τόσο καλή επιλογή για να υπάρξει μία ''σωστή'' οικογένεια. Και στη στεριά βέβαια υπάρχουν οικογένεις που δεν είναι και οι καλύτερες, αλλά αυτό που θέλω να πω είναι ότι για δύο ανθρώπους που θέλουν να κάνουν οικογένεια κάποια στιγμή... είναι δύσκολα τα πράγματα! Εκτός κι αν σκέφτονται να γίνουν γονείς αφού πάρουν σύνταξη (χεχε)!! :Razz: 
Anyway... θέληση να υπάρχει, αλλά νομίζω ότι όπως και να 'χει πρέπει να καταλάβουμε ότι το οποιοδήποτε παιδί χρειάζεται συνέχεια την μητέρα του κοντά του. Αυτό ίσως ακούγεται φαλλοκρατικό, αλλά δεν είναι. Βάση της παιδοψυχολογίας ξέρουμε ότι το παιδί μεγαλώνει καλύτερα αν έχει συνεχώς κοντά του την μητέρα του (και τον πατέρα του, αλλά η μητέρα είναι αυτή που το έβγαλε από τα σπλάχνα της και το παιδί γνωρίζει το άρωμα της, το βλέμμα της κ.λπ. κ.λπ.)!!

¶ρα οι γυναίκες που θέλουν οικογένεια ας σκεφτούν διπλή και τριπλή φορά το πότε θέλουν να την κάνουν και αν σε όλα αυτά μπορεί να επιτευχθεί το να κάνουν και καριέρα στην θάλασσα (εννοείται πως δεν υπολογίζεται με ακρίβεια το πότε θα κάνει οικογένεια κάποιος, αλλά λέμε σε περιπτώσεις που δεν τύχει να μείνει έγκυος κάποια που δεν θέλει).

----------


## Kapetanissa

Θα συμφωνήσω μαζί σου, Τόμμυ. Μητρότητα και καράβι δεν έχουν πολλά κοινά... 

Όμως υπάρχει και ο αντίλογος. 

Πρώτον υπάρχουν και γυναίκες που δεν έχουν κοινά με τη μητρότητα. Είτε γιατί η φύση προνόησε είτε συνειδητά γνωρίζοντας ότι το δημογραφικό είναι σήμερα το μεγαλύτερο πρόβλημα της γης. 

Δεύτερον, το πρόβλημα αφορά και πολλούς άλλους επαγγελματικούς κλάδους. Μεγάλωσα μακριά από τη μητέρα μου για αρκετά χρόνια, αν και ήταν νηπιαγωγός και όχι καπετάνισσα. Τουλάχιστον όχι καπετάνισσα της θάλασσας  :Smile: 

Τρίτον. Η περίοδος που ένα παιδί έχει ανάγκη τη μητέρα του δεν κρατά και δεν πρέπει να κρατά μια ολόκληρη ζωή. Όσο λοιπόν η μητέρα ναυτικός πρέπει να είναι κοντά στο παιδί της, θα πρέπει να στηριχτεί από την πολιτεία για εργασία στην ξηρά. Εξάλλου και οι εργαζόμενες της ξηράς αφήνουν το επάγγελμά τους για ένα διάστημα προκειμένου να φέρουν το παιδί τους στον κόσμο και να το αναθρέψουν στα πρώτα του βήματα. 

Τέταρτον. Ως εκπαιδευτικός για ένα τέταρτο του αιώνα γνωρίζω από πρώτο χέρι ότι τα σημερινά παιδιά μεγαλώνουν στην πλειοψηφία τους βλέποντας ελάχιστα τη μητέρα τους. Γι' αυτό εξάλλου το σημερινό σχολείο εργάζεται και ως ολοήμερο. 

Πέμπτον. Ως εκπαιδευτικός και πάλι θα υποστηρίξω ότι είναι μύθος πως τα παιδιά έχουν ανάγκη μόνο τη μητέρα τους. Έχουν εξίσου ανάγκη και τον πατέρα. Τι να κάνουμε λοιπόν; Να καταργήσουμε τελείως το ναυτικό επάγγελμα ή να προτείνουμε στους ναυτικούς να μην κάνουν παιδιά; 

Έκτο και κυριότερο. Με έναν καλό συντονισμό το πρόβλημα μπορεί να περιοριστεί κατά πολύ. Υπάρχουν καράβια που πιάνουν συχνά λιμάνι ακόμη και καθημερινά και μάλιστα το ίδιο λιμάνι... Πχ διάφορα επιβατικά ή κρουαζερόπλοια. 

Με καλή θέληση λοιπόν όλα μπορούν να βρουν λύση. Έστω και αν σε πρώτη εξέταση η μητρότητα και το καράβι φαίνονται να είναι τελείως ξένα μεταξύ τους...

----------


## tommy

Έχεις μία τάση αισιοδοξίας πάνω στα πράγματα που αφορούν την θάλασσα και μπορώ να σου πω ότι αυτό δεν είναι καθόλου κακό για κάποιον σαν εμένα που θέλει να ακολουθήσει το συγκεκριμένο επάγγελμα. :Wink: 

Ας τα πάρουμε με την σειρά...!!

Το δημογραφικό πρόβλημα δεν οφείλεται μόνο στις γυναίκες, αλλά και στην ανθρωπότητα γενικότερα που δεν γεννιούνται όσα παιδιά γεννιόντουσαν πριν χρόνια (Μόνο οι ''Τούρκοι'' στην Θράκη κάνουν ακόμα τους παραδοσιακούς αριθμούς παιδιών). :Razz: 

Δεύτερον... σίγουρα όποιος είναι εκπαιδευτικός... είναι καπετάνιος της στεριάς, γιατί μπορεί να μην φροντίζει για την ασφάλεια ψυχών (βλ. επιβατικά πλοία κ.λπ.), αλλά φροντίζει για την εκμάθηση παιδικών - εφηβικών - ενήλικων ψυχών που βοηθάει μεταγενέστερα στο οποιοδήποτε επάγγελμα.

Τρίτον... σίγουρα δεν πρέπει να κρατά για μία ολόκληρη ζωή η περίοδος που έχει ανάγκη ένα παιδί την μητέρα του, αλλά δυστυχώς ζούμε σε μία εποχή που έφηβος θεωρείται ακόμα κι ο 30άρης, διότι τον ταΐζουν οι γονείς του ακόμα. Όσο για την άδεια που λες... οκ... ας πάρει άδεια, αλλά όπως και να 'χει θα πρέπει να είναι άδεια μεγάλης διάρκειας για να είναι σίγουρη η μητέρα ότι το παιδί πατάει γερά στα πόδια του και δεν χρειάζεται κανέναν μεγαλύτερο πάνω από το κεφάλι του.

Τέταρτον... ας μου επιτρέψεις να πω ότι λόγω αυτού υπάρχουν και περισσότερα κοινωνικά προβλήματα απ' ό,τι παλιότερα, διότι τα παιδιά δεν έχουν τους γονείς τους να λένε τον οποιοδήποτε προβληματισμό τους και προτιμάνε να τα λένε όλα είτε σε φίλους είτε αργότερα καταλήγουν και ψυχολόγους - ψυχιάτρους λόγω ψυχολογικών προβλημάτων. Η διάγνωση ποια είναι; ''Το παιδί σας δεν είχε την στήριξη που χρειαζόταν όταν ήταν μικρότερο και δεν ένιωσε την πατρική - μητρική φροντίδα όσο έπρεπε''.

Πέμπτον... σίγουρα χρειάζεται και ο πατέρας. ¶λλωστε χωρίς άντρα... παιδί δεν γίνεται (με εξαίρεση τις τεχνολογικά ανεπτυγμένες μεθόδους της εποχής μας που ακόμα και μία γυναίκα αν θέλει να κάνει παιδί μόνη της... μπορεί). Απλά βάση του Φρόιντ και άλλων πιο σύγχρονων ψυχολόγων το παιδί έχει πρωτίστως ανάγκη την μητέρα και μετά έρχεται ο πατέρας. Χωρίς αυτό να μειώνει την αξία του πατέρα. Ο ρόλος του πατέρα είναι αδιαμφισβήτητος και δεν χωράει καμία διαφωνία πάνω σε αυτό.

Τέλος... με το έκτο... δεν μπορώ να διαφωνήσω, διότι ναι όλα μπορούν να συντονιστούν λόγω αυτού που είπες, αλλά και πάλι ισχύει ότι προείπα στο 3ο, το 4ο και το 5ο. :Very Happy: 

Ευχαριστώ και συγγνώμη αν σας κουράζω με τα - σχετικά - μεγάλα κείμενα! :Very Happy:

----------


## Kapetanissa

Το δημογραφικό δεν είναι συνώνυμη έννοια με την υπογεννητικότητα. Η τελευταία αφορά την Ελλάδα αλλά η γη ως σύνολο αντιμετωπίζει πληθυσμιακή έκρηξη (δημογραφικό πρόβλημα) τέτοια που δεν αντέχει άλλο. 

Το έφηβος τριαντάρης είναι σύμπτωμα παθολογικό. Τους γονείς μας όλοι τους θέλουμε και τους αγαπάμε αλλά τον ομφάλιο λώρο μας τον κόβουν από την ώρα που γεννιόμαστε. Σκοπός της σύγχρονης αγωγής είναι ο άνθρωπος το συντομότερο δυνατό να γίνεται ανεξάρτητος και όχι να παραμένει κολλημένος στο φουστάνι της μαμάς του. Εξάλλου η μητέρα δεν είναι ο μόνος φορέας αγωγής. Στη φάση των δύο πρώτων ετών είναι πράγματι απαραίτητη. Αργότερα πολλά άλλα πρόσωπα μπορούν να την αντικαταστήσουν  χωρίς να προκύπτει σημαντικό πρόβλημα στο παιδί αν ληφθούν τα κατάλληλα μέτρα. Έτσι κι αλλιώς αυτό γινόταν και παλιά με τους μετανάστες, είμαι από την Ήπειρο και θυμάμαι πολλά παιδιά εκεί να μεγαλώνουν χωρίς τη μητέρα τους που έλειπε συνήθως στη Γερμανία. Αν ήταν έτσι όπως τα λες θα έπρεπε να απαγορεύσουμε τελείως στις γυναίκες να εργάζονται. Είναι εφικτό κάτι τέτοιο; 

Με μια σωστή διαχείριση του χρόνου η γυναίκα ναυτικός μπορεί κάλλιστα στα 30 και κάτι να βγει στη στεριά και να δημιουργήσει οικογένεια. Μπορεί να συνδυάσει την περίοδο αυτή με σπουδές ή και με απασχόληση στη στεριά. Ή με δουλειά στην ακτοπλοΐα. Όταν πια το παιδί φτάσει σε σχολική ηλικία δε θα είναι καθόλου τραγικό αν η μητέρα του μπαρκάρει ένα πεντάμηνο το χρόνο. 

Εννοείται πως αν αποφασίσει να γίνει πολύτεκνη μητέρα, θα πρέπει να αναζητήσει μόνιμη εργασία στην ξηρά. Η καθεμιά ας ζυγίσει τι θέλει και ας πράξει ανάλογα. 

Δεν καταλαβαίνω πού είναι το πρόβλημα. Τουλάχιστον από παιδαγωγικής σκοπιάς δεν το βρίσκω τραγικό να έχει ένα παιδάκι μητέρα ναυτικό, γνωρίζοντας και τις συνθήκες που επικρατούν στην υπόλοιπη κοινωνία μας.

----------


## tommy

Το δημογραφικό αφορά άμεσα την τάση να γίνονται λιγότερα παιδιά στις μέρες μας από την στιγμή που έρευνες δείχνουν ότι οι θάνατοι είναι περισσότεροι απο τις γέννες! ¶λλωστε δεν είπα ποτέ ότι αφορά μόνο την Ελλάδα.

Το έφηβος τριαντάρης βεβαίως κι είναι σύμπτωμα παθολογικό. Δεν είπα το αντίθετο, αλλά αυτό που είπα είναι ότι θέλουμε δεν θέλουμε... μεγάλο ποστοστό (τουλάχιστον στην Ελλάδα) είναι 30άριδες που είτε ψάχνουν εργασία και δεν βρίσκουν κι έτσι μένουν με τους γονείς ή ακόμα και ''τεμπελιάζουν'' και μένουν με τους γονείς!! Δυστυχώς έτσι είναι. Όσο για τις γυναίκες στο επάγγελμα... πρέπει να σου πω (αν και σίγουρα το ξέρεις σαν εκπαιδευτικός που είσαι) ότι κάποτε ήταν εφικτό να μη δουλεύουν εκτός σπιτιού οι γυναίκες, αλλά μιας και έχουμε φτάσει στο σημείο εν έτη 2010 να λέμε ότι δεν είναι εφικτό... αυτό που λέω είναι ότι θα μπορούσαν άνετα όσες θέλουν να γίνουν μανάδες να κάνουν επαγγέλματα που θα είναι πιο προσιτά απο αυτό του πλοιάρχου για να μπορούν και τα παιδιά τους να μεγαλώνουν και να κάνουν και κάποιο επάγγελμα για να μη νιώθουν δούλες μέσα στο σπίτι (γιατί οι σημερινές γυναίκες... πιστεύουν ότι είσαι δούλα αν φροντίζεις το σπίτι σου). 

*''Με μια σωστή διαχείριση του χρόνου η γυναίκα ναυτικός μπορεί κάλλιστα στα 30 και κάτι να βγει στη στεριά και να δημιουργήσει οικογένεια.''* 
Σε αυτό εννοείται πως συμφωνούμε. ¶λλωστε αυτό προείπα κι εγώ. Αν και εφόσον μπορεί μία γυναίκα να ελέγξει το πότε θα γίνει μάνα... ας το κάνει. 

*''Όταν πια το παιδί φτάσει σε σχολική ηλικία δε θα είναι καθόλου τραγικό αν η μητέρα του μπαρκάρει ένα πεντάμηνο το χρόνο.''*
Αν της είναι τόσο απαραίτητη η θάλασσα που με το που πάει πρώτη δημοτικού το παιδί της να θέλει να μπαρκάρει ένα πεντάμηνο... τότε οκ... τι να πω;! Το παιδί θα μένει στην γιαγιά του ή θα βάλουν κάποια νταντά να το μεγαλώνει αυτό το πεντάμηνο; 

*''Εννοείται πως αν αποφασίσει να γίνει πολύτεκνη μητέρα, θα πρέπει να αναζητήσει μόνιμη εργασία στην ξηρά. Η καθεμιά ας ζυγίσει τι θέλει και ας πράξει ανάλογα.''*
Σε αυτό συμφωνούμε. Όποια νομίζει ότι μπορεί να καλύψει και οικογένεια και θάλασσα και όλα μαζί γενικά... ας το κάνει. Τιμή της και καμάρι της αν το καταφέρει. 

*''Δεν καταλαβαίνω πού είναι το πρόβλημα. Τουλάχιστον από παιδαγωγικής σκοπιάς δεν το βρίσκω τραγικό να έχει ένα παιδάκι μητέρα ναυτικό, γνωρίζοντας και τις συνθήκες που επικρατούν στην υπόλοιπη κοινωνία μας.''*
Ένα παιδί το οποίο είναι σε θέση να καταλαβαίνει απόλυτα τις οικονομικές ανάγκες της οικογενείας (αυτό συνεπάγεται ότι η ηλικία του δεν θα είναι πρώτης δημοτικού, αλλά κάπως μεγαλύτερο), τότε σίγουρα δεν θα υπάρξει πρόβλημα, αλλά αν είναι ένα παιδί που καλά-καλά δεν θα έχει προλάβει να γνωρίσει την μητέρα του... η δική μου άποψη είναι ότι ναι... είναι τραγικό, διότι για μαμά του θα έχει την γιαγιά και την Φιλιππινέζα.

Αν λοιπόν... οι γυναίκες θέλουν ένα παιδί που θα τους το μεγαλώνει κάποια άλλη στην θέση τους... τότε όχι μόνο ναυτικός, αλλά να πάει να γίνει και μόνιμος κάτοικος σε άλλο κράτος και όταν πια φτάσει ο γιος ή η κόρη της στην ενηλικίωση ας έρθει να το δει πως έγινε το ''παιδί'' της!

----------


## Kapetanissa

Σίγουρα δεν ανήκει στις συνηθισμένες επιλογές το επάγγελμα ναυτικός για μια γυναίκα. Μόνο αν καταλάβει κανείς τους λόγους που μια γυναίκα κάνει αυτή την επαγγελματική επιλογή, μπορεί να καταλάβει και τη στάση της στο θέμα της μητρότητας. Πολλοί άνθρωποι εργάζονται... ανάμεσά τους κάποιοι είναι ερωτευμένοι με την εργασία τους. Σ' αυτούς ανήκουν πολλοί από τους ναυτικούς, και άντρες και γυναίκες. Γιατί είναι δουλειά δύσκολη από πολλές απόψεις και αν δεν την ερωτευτείς δεν την αντέχεις. 

Το ίδιο φαινόμενο συναντάμε και σε άλλα επαγγέλματα. Βλέπεις γιατρούς αντί να ανοίγουν ιατρείο να τρέχουν στην Αφρική για να σώσουν τον πάσχοντα άνθρωπο. Αξιωματικούς να δίνουν τη ζωή τους για την πατρίδα. Και πόσους ακόμη... 

Ο αληθινός ναυτικός, Τόμμυ, είτε άντρας είτε γυναίκα, είναι σαν το ψάρι που δε ζει στη στεριά. Και *κανένα παιδί στον κόσμο δε θα ήταν ευτυχισμένο να το μεγαλώνει ένας μαραζωμένος άνθρωπος*. Η μητέρα μου, το είπα και παραπάνω, ήταν νηπιαγωγός. Έγινε νηπιαγωγός αφού με γέννησε. Γιατί αγαπούσε υπερβολικά αυτό το επάγγελμα. (Τόσο που το υπηρέτησε 43,5 χρόνια και έφυγε μόνο όταν την απέλυσαν λόγω ηλικίας... ) Εκ των συνθηκών αναγκάστηκε να με αφήσει στον πατέρα μου στα χρόνια που πήγαινα δημοτικό. Ήταν δάσκαλος και δυστυχώς δεν είχαν καταφέρει να βρεθούν στο ίδιο χωριό. Έκριναν λοιπόν οι γονείς μου ότι για να μάθω καλύτερα γράμματα, έπρεπε να μείνω με τον μπαμπά. Μιλάω λοιπόν από πείρα. Και λέω ότι δε θα πάθει τίποτε ένα παιδί αν ένα διάστημα λείψει η μητέρα του και ληφθούν ταυτόχρονα όλα τα κατάλληλα μέτρα. Γιατί μιλάς για Φιλιππινέζες; Υπάρχουν και οι μπαμπάδες... 

Σήμερα στην αγωγή μιλάμε για γονεϊκό ρόλο και έχουμε ξεφύγει από τα στερεότυπα του παρελθόντος πως η μητέρα είναι αναντικατάστατη. 

Εξάλλου τέτοια θέματα πρέπει να τα βλέπουμε πάντα σε αντιπαραβολή με τις συνθήκες που επικρατούν τριγύρω μας. Πόσα παιδιά σήμερα μεγαλώνουν με ιδανικές συνθήκες; Και δεν είναι μόνο η απουσία των γονέων. Το χειρότερο είναι όταν τα παιδιά μεγαλώνουν σε διαλυμένες οικογένειες. Και πάλι μιλώ με τα δεδομένα της εμπειρίας. Και λέω ότι για ένα παιδί μετρά πολύ περισσότερο το ζεστό οικογενειακό περιβάλλον και λιγότερο η φυσική παρουσία σε 24ωρη βάση των γονέων του. 

Στο πρώτο καράβι που μπάρκαρα σαν δοκιμάκι, συνάντησα μια πολύ ευτυχισμένη ναυτική οικογένεια. Ο πατέρας πλοίαρχος, η μητέρα ασυρματίστρια και ο δεκάχρονος γιος τους, έχοντας καλοκαιρινές διακοπές από το σχολείο του, συνταξίδευε μαζί μας. 

Σήμερα, τριάντα χρόνια μετά, ξέρω και τις περιπτώσεις των συσπουδαστριών μου. Αρκετές παντρεύτηκαν ναυτικούς και εκ των πραγμάτων αντιμετώπισαν κάποια στιγμή το θέμα μητρότητα. Δε στάθηκαν όλες τυχερές. Μα ακριβώς από τα προβλήματα συνάγουμε συμπεράσματα και εντοπίζουμε ποιο είναι το αληθινό πρόβλημα. Δεν είναι το γυναίκα - ναυτικός. 

Σε ορισμένες περιπτώσεις έφταιξε η έλλειψη συνεννόησης ανάμεσα στο ζευγάρι, σε άλλες δεν υπήρχε υποστήριξη από την ευρύτερη οικογένεια, αλλού έπαιξαν ρόλο τα εργασιακά προβλήματα κλπ. Όπου όμως οι άνθρωποι κατάφεραν να βρουν λύσεις, μια χαρά αντιμετωπίστηκε το θέμα της οικογένειας. 

Στο facebook έχουμε φτιάξει ένα γκρουπ για Ελληνίδες Καπετάνισσες. Συμμετέχουν σ' αυτό και αρκετά παιδιά γυναικών πλοιάρχων. Μεγάλα παιδιά πια. Θέλουμε την παρουσία τους για να ακούμε και τη δική τους φωνή και εμπειρία τι λέει. Και μόνο η συμμετοχή τους όμως στο γκρουπ δείχνει ότι καμαρώνουν που η μητέρα τους ήταν ή και είναι ακόμη ναυτικός. 

Στα εξαιρετικά περιστατικά θα σημειώσω την περίπτωση μιας συμμαθήτριάς μου από την Εμποροπλοιάρχων που έφτασε στο βαθμό του γραμματικού και σήμερα έχει δυο γιους υποπλοιάρχους. Ναυτικός και ο πατέρας. Και νομίζω πως τη συγκεκριμένη οικογένεια θα έπρεπε ο κόσμος της ναυτιλίας να την τιμήσει και να την προβάλλει σαν παράδειγμα. Γιατί αποδεικνύει πως η θάλασσα είναι η ζωή μας και ο έρωτάς μας και δεν είναι η μαύρη όψη που βλέπουν οι στεριανοί... Και ναι, *η δυνατή θέληση δαμάζει τις δυσκολίες*, όπως έξυπνα μας ζήτησαν κάποτε να γράψουμε στο μάθημα της έκθεσης, όταν θελήσαμε να μπούμε στην Εμποροπλοιάρχων.

----------


## tommy

Μάλιστα...!! Δεν βλέπω με αυτό το ποστ να διαφωνώ κάπου!! Ο 10χρονος γιος που ταξίδευε μαζί με τους γονείς του δεν νομίζω να πιστεύει κάποιος ότι δεν είναι ωραία εικόνα. Όσο για αυτό που είπες... ότι δηλαδή το παιδί δεν χρειάζεται τους γονείς σε 24ωρη βάση από πάνω του! Εννοείται πως όχι, αλλά κάποιες ώρες τους χρειάζεται. 

Όσο για τους μπαμπάδες που φροντίζουν πίσω τα παιδιά, ενώ η γυναίκα ταξιδεύει δεν μπορώ να πω ότι μου φαίνεται τόσο φυσιολογικό σε σχέση με τα στάνταρτς της οικογένειας που έχω εγώ στο μυαλό μου, αλλά οκ... ναι... υπάρχει και αυτή η διέξοδος ΑΝ ΚΑΙ ΜΟΝΟ ΑΝ δεν είναι και ο μπαμπάς πλοίαρχος, γιατί για αυτή την περίπτωση μίλησα πριν για Φιλιππινέζες, διότι αν υπάρχει η διέξοδος του μπαμπά... τότε οκ... δεν υπάρχει και λόγος να συζητάμε για την οποιαδήποτε δυσκολία!

Όταν λείπουν και οι δύο... αναγκαστικά κάποιος πρέπει να κρατάει το παιδί όμως. Αν όμως είναι σε μία ηλικία που μπορεί να μείνει μόνο του... τότε σίγουρα θα θαυμάζει την μητέρα και τον πατέρα του για την δουλειά τους και πολύ πιθανό να ακολουθήσει την συγκεκριμένη επαγγελματική σταδιοδρομία και το ίδιο το παιδί αργότερα!

----------


## xotiko

> Το δημογραφικό δεν είναι συνώνυμη έννοια με την υπογεννητικότητα. Η τελευταία αφορά την Ελλάδα αλλά η γη ως σύνολο αντιμετωπίζει πληθυσμιακή έκρηξη (δημογραφικό πρόβλημα) τέτοια που δεν αντέχει άλλο. 
> 
> Το έφηβος τριαντάρης είναι σύμπτωμα παθολογικό. Τους γονείς μας όλοι τους θέλουμε και τους αγαπάμε αλλά τον ομφάλιο λώρο μας τον κόβουν από την ώρα που γεννιόμαστε. Σκοπός της σύγχρονης αγωγής είναι ο άνθρωπος το συντομότερο δυνατό να γίνεται ανεξάρτητος και όχι να παραμένει κολλημένος στο φουστάνι της μαμάς του. Εξάλλου η μητέρα δεν είναι ο μόνος φορέας αγωγής. Στη φάση των δύο πρώτων ετών είναι πράγματι απαραίτητη. Αργότερα πολλά άλλα πρόσωπα μπορούν να την αντικαταστήσουν  χωρίς να προκύπτει σημαντικό πρόβλημα στο παιδί αν ληφθούν τα κατάλληλα μέτρα. Έτσι κι αλλιώς αυτό γινόταν και παλιά με τους μετανάστες, είμαι από την Ήπειρο και θυμάμαι πολλά παιδιά εκεί να μεγαλώνουν χωρίς τη μητέρα τους που έλειπε συνήθως στη Γερμανία. Αν ήταν έτσι όπως τα λες θα έπρεπε να απαγορεύσουμε τελείως στις γυναίκες να εργάζονται. Είναι εφικτό κάτι τέτοιο; 
> 
> Με μια σωστή διαχείριση του χρόνου η γυναίκα ναυτικός μπορεί κάλλιστα στα 30 και κάτι να βγει στη στεριά και να δημιουργήσει οικογένεια. Μπορεί να συνδυάσει την περίοδο αυτή με σπουδές ή και με απασχόληση στη στεριά. Ή με δουλειά στην ακτοπλοΐα. Όταν πια το παιδί φτάσει σε σχολική ηλικία δε θα είναι καθόλου τραγικό αν η μητέρα του μπαρκάρει ένα πεντάμηνο το χρόνο. 
> 
> Εννοείται πως αν αποφασίσει να γίνει πολύτεκνη μητέρα, θα πρέπει να αναζητήσει μόνιμη εργασία στην ξηρά. Η καθεμιά ας ζυγίσει τι θέλει και ας πράξει ανάλογα. 
> 
> Δεν καταλαβαίνω πού είναι το πρόβλημα. Τουλάχιστον από παιδαγωγικής σκοπιάς δεν το βρίσκω τραγικό να έχει ένα παιδάκι μητέρα ναυτικό, γνωρίζοντας και τις συνθήκες που επικρατούν στην υπόλοιπη κοινωνία μας.


Παιρνω το θαρρος να παρεμβω στη συζητηση σας μονο με την ιδιοτητα μου ως συζυγου καπετανιου ποντοπορου πλοιου και ως εκπαιδευτικου.Κατ αρχας να εκφρασω τον απεραντο θαυμασμο μου για τις "μαχιμες"γυναικες αξιωματικους της ναυτιλιας και τον ειλικρινη σεβασμο μου για τον αγωνα τον οποιο δινουν σε καθημερινη βαση απο την πρωτη στιγμη της εισοδου τους στη Σχολη μεχρι τη συνταξιοδοτηση τους.Λατρευω το συζυγο μου και το επαγγελμα μου που εξακολουθω εικοσι χρονια μετα να θεωρω λειτουργημα κι ετσι να το υπηρετω.Με μεγαλη μου λυπη διαπιστωνω διαρκως οτι τα παιδακια(ειμαι δασκαλα Δημοτικου Σχολειου)των περισσοτερων γονιων που ζουν στη στερια βιωνουν μια βαθια μοναξια και την ελλειψη ουσιαστικης στοργης κι αγαπης απο μερους των γονιων τους.οι οποιοι ειναι βεβαιοι οτι εχουν κανει τι καθηκον τους με το παραπανω προσφεροντας τους αχρηστα υλικα αγαθα κι απαιτωντας απο αυτα να τους ειναι ευγνομωνα και να τους το ανταποδιδουν με καθε τροπο.Θεωρου κουραστικη πολυτελεια να σκυψουν πανω στην ψυχη τους,ν αγκαλιασουν τα μικρα καθημερινα τους προβληματα,που γι αυτα μοιαζουν τεραστια,να κερδισουν την εμπιστοσυνη κι ενα αληθινο χαμογελο αγαπης τους.Δε θα επεκταθω στο θεμα αυτο(παρολο που θα ειχε ενδιαφερον),αλλα θα πω πως κατω απο αυτο το πρισμα η γυναικα καπετανιος εχει την ωριμοτητα,τις ικανοτητες και κυριως τη λαχταρα να δωσει στα παιδια της ολα οσα θα τα εκαναν σωστους κι ολοκληρωμενους ανθρωπους και δυνατες κι ευαισθητες προσωπικοτητες.Κι αυτο,πιστεψτε με,δεν εχει να κανει με το χρονο που βρισκεται κανεις κοντα στα παιδια,αλλα με τον ουσιαστικο χρονο που τους διαθετει και την απειρη αγαπη που μπορει και τα αγκαλιαζει απο οπου κι αν βρισκεται.Και μονο το γεγονος οτι νιωθει τυψεις εργαζομενη μακρια τους,την καθιστα πιο σωστη και ικανη μανα (και πατερα μην ξεχναμε τον αντρα ναυτικο),απο παρα πολλους στεριανους γονεις.Προσπαθησα να συνοψισω σε λιγες γραμμες ενα θεμα που με ποναει πολυ ως δασκαλα κι οχι μονο ως συζυγου ναυτικου.Ευχαριστω για τη φιλοξενια στο χωρο σας!

----------


## Kapetanissa

Xotiko, καλωσόρισες στη συζήτηση. Γυναίκα και ναυτιλία είναι ο τίτλος του θέματος, οπότε περιλαμβάνει και τις συζύγους των ναυτικών. Συμφωνώ απόλυτα με όσα λες, πώς θα μπορούσα άλλωστε να μη συμφωνήσω. Εκπαιδευτικός είμαι κι εγώ εδώ και πολλά χρόνια και βιώνω αυτά που καταθέτεις κι εσύ ως διαπίστωση. 

Τόμμυ, χαίρομαι που τελικά συμφωνήσαμε. Αν και δεν κατάλαβα γιατί εξαίρεσες τον μπαμπά πλοίαρχο από το γονεϊκό του ρόλο. Λίγο παραπάνω στην ενότητα αυτή υπάρχει νομίζω ένα άρθρο για την πρώτη ελληνίδα καπετάνισσα, την ¶ννα Σαρίδου. Όχι από δημόσια σχολή, μιλάμε για αρχές της δεκαετίας του 60. Και ποιος τη βοήθησε να μπει στα καράβια; Ο πατέρας της, πλοίαρχος και ο ίδιος. Ποιος είπε ότι ένας καπετάνιος δεν μπορεί να είναι και θαυμάσιος πατέρας; Ίσα ίσα που όταν μαθαίνεις να κουμαντάρεις καράβι, μαθαίνεις να κρατάς καλύτερα και τα ηνία του σπιτιού σου. 

Δε λέω κοτζάμ πλοίαρχος να βάλει ποδιά και να μαγειρεύει και να πλένει... υπάρχουν τρόποι να γίνουν από άλλα πρόσωπα αυτά. Εξάλλου στην εποχή μας όλα τα εργαζόμενα ζευγάρια αναγκάζονται να ζητάν βοήθεια άλλων προσώπων για τις οικιακές δουλειές. 

Όσο για τα παιδιά των ναυτικών, όπως και τα παιδιά όποιου άλλου κάνει επικίνδυνο επάγγελμα, έχουν την ωριμότητα τις περισσότερες φορές να εκτιμούν ως πιο σημαντικό να γυρίσει σώος και αβλαβής ο γονιός τους στο σπίτι από την αναγκαστική απουσία του λόγω εργασίας. Ίσως και γιατί ισχύει αυτό που είπε το Xotiko. Οι ναυτικοί έχουν επίγνωση των δυσκολιών που προκύπτουν από την απουσία τους στα αγαπημένα τους πρόσωπα και φροντίζουν όσο δεν φροντίζει ένας στεριανός να τους δείχνουν με κάθε τρόπο την αγάπη τους. Γιατί λένε πως ό,τι στερείσαι, το εκτιμάς και περισσότερο. Σαφώς υπάρχουν και οι εξαιρέσεις, ίσα ίσα για να επιβεβαιώνουν τον κανόνα. Πάντως στην πλειοψηφία τους οι ναυτικοί γίνονται οικογενειάρχες - υπόδειγμα. 

Κι όταν μιλάω για ναυτικό - πατέρα έχω ζωντανό στα μάτια μου το παράδειγμα ενός πατέρα φετινού μου μαθητή. Χάθηκε πέρυσι η μάνα. Κι εκείνος έχει πλέον αναλάβει και μάνα και πατέρας του παιδιού του. Και δίνει το δύσκολο αγώνα του με τέτοιο τρόπο που έχει αποσπάσει το θαυμασμό όλων μας. Και ναι, αυτά είναι τα πραγματικά προβλήματα για ένα παιδί, όταν ο γονιός είτε μάνα είτε πατέρας φεύγει για το ταξίδι χωρίς γυρισμό.

----------


## tommy

Δεν αφαίρεσα τον γονεϊκό ρόλο του πατέρα. Σε καμία περίπτωση δεν θα έκανα κάτι τέτοιο. Απλά είπα ότι μου φαίνεται παράξενο το συγκεκριμένο σκηνικό που περιέγραψες κι εσύ η ίδια (ποδιά, δουλειές του σπιτιού κ.λπ.).

Xotiko... συμφωνώ ΑΠΟΛΥΤΑ σε όσα είπες. Είναι ακριβώς όλα αυτά που προείπα με τον ιδιαίτερα πολύ ωραίο δικό σου τρόπο γραφής. Τα παιδιά σήμερα... έχουν πολλά προβλήματα (για τους μεγάλους ασήμαντα, αλλά για εκείνα όχι). Οι γονείς νομίζουν ότι είτε επειδή μπορεί και πηγαίνει σχολείο μόνο του, είτε επειδή του προσφέρουν υλικά αγαθά... του καλύπτουν όλες τις ανάγκες (αυτά που λέγαμε πιο πριν), όμως δεν είναι καθόλου έτσι.

Δεν τίθεται θέμα σύγκρισης των προβλημάτων αυτών με τον θάνατο ενός γονιού τους. Ας μου επιτρέψεις να πω Kapetanissa ότι το συγκεκριμένο παράδειγμα ήταν ακραίο, διότι ΣΙΓΟΥΡΑ αυτό το πρόβλημα είναι αξεπέραστο και θα σημαδέψει για όλη του τη ζωή το παιδάκι, αλλά μέχρι τώρα μιλάγαμε για προβλήματα καθημερινά, πιο απλά και όχι για το θέμα του ΘΑΝΑΤΟΥ. Πράγμα το οποίο εγώ προσωπικά δεν ήθελα καν να το αναφέρω, διότι δεν πιάνεται σαν απλό πρόβλημα, αλλά σαν ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑ ΖΩΗΣ κι ΚΟΙΝΩΝΙΚΗΣ ΕΠΙΒΙΩΣΗΣ αργότερα, διότι κάθε φορά που θα σκέφτεται αυτό το παιδί της μητέρα του θα δυσκολεύεται να κρατήσει τα δάκρυά του.

Αυτά... κι εννοείται πως ο πατέρας του καλά κάνει και του στέκεται σαν μάνα και πατέρας. Είναι υποχρεωμένος να κάνει κάτι τέτοιο, διότι το συγκεκριμένο παιδί τώρα είναι που τον χρειάζεται όσο τίποτα άλλο.

----------


## Kapetanissa

Tommy, 

θα συμφωνήσω ότι *ο θάνατος είναι ακραίο γεγονός* αλλά με την εξής έννοια: Στέκεται στην άκρη της γραμμής που λέγεται ζωή και μας περιμένει όλους. Στην άλλη είναι η γέννηση. Την άκρη μιας διαδρομής τη λέμε και ΤΕΛΟΣ. Όμως η λέξη τέλος σημαίνει και το σκοπό. Έτσι ο θάνατος έχει το διπλό νόημα, το τελείωμα του δρόμου μας αλλά και του σκοπού που δίνει νόημα στη ζωή μας. (ασχολούμαι ιδιαίτερα με όλα αυτά, από φιλοσοφική σκοπιά, και δεν μπόρεσα να αποφύγω τον πειρασμό να σου απαντήσω - περισσότερα μπορείς να δεις στο blog http://liantinis-o-daskalos-mas.blogspot.com/ που έχω αφιερώσει στο Δ. Λιαντίνη, το στοχαστή που αφιέρωσε τη ζωή του στη μελέτη θανάτου)

Το θέμα θάνατος αναγκάστηκα να το αντιμετωπίσω από τον καιρό που ταξίδευα στις θάλασσες. Και όχι γιατί τον φοβόμουν αλλά γιατί το επάγγελμά μου είχε προκαλέσει φοβίες στη μητέρα μου και υπέφερε πραγματικά. Το ίδιο συνέβη και με τον τότε αρραβωνιαστικό μου, ναυτικός κι εκείνος, μετά από ένα τρομακτικό ατύχημα. Ενώ βρισκόταν στην πλώρη τον σήκωσε η θάλασσα και μόνο από τύχη όταν το κύμα υποχώρησε ξαναβρέθηκε πάνω στο καράβι και όχι στον αγριεμένο ωκεανό. Υπέστη τέτοιο σοκ που χρειάστηκε να επισκεφθεί ψυχίατρο ενώ παράλληλα βρήκε τον τρόπο να εγκαταλείψει τη θάλασσα. Δεν το άντεξε να βρεθεί ξανά σε καράβι. 

Νομίζω ότι το πρόβλημα θάνατος, με τη μία ή την άλλη μορφή που το ανέφερα, απασχολεί όλους τους ναυτικούς. Κι εδώ κατά τη γνώμη μου οι γυναίκες υπερτερούν έναντι των αντρών. Δε λέω όλες, οι περισσότερες τουλάχιστον. Γιατί η γυναίκα είναι εκείνη που φέρνει τους ανθρώπους στη ζωή και η συμμετοχή της σ' αυτό το μυστήριο την κάνει πιο ικανή να αντιλαμβάνεται ότι και ο θάνατος είναι ένα φυσικό γεγονός. Γεννιόμαστε; Το μόνο βέβαιο είναι πως κάποια στιγμή θα πεθάνουμε. Η γέννηση και ο θάνατος είναι σαν οι δύο όψεις του αυτού νομίσματος. 

Κι επειδή δε μου αρέσει να λέω λόγια του αέρα, θα φέρω παράδειγμα τις θρυλικές καπετάνισσες του 1821. Οι περισσότεροι γνωρίζουν την Μπουμπουλίνα, δικαίως αφού είναι η μόνη γυναίκα που έστω και μετά θάνατο έλαβε τον τίτλο του ναυάρχου, και τη Μαντώ Μαυρογένη (το Μαυρογένους που την αποκαλούν συνήθως είναι λάθος). Και για τις δύο ξέρουμε πως μπρος στο θάνατο στάθηκαν λεβέντικα. Ειδικά η Μπουμπουλίνα, που όχι μόνο άντεξε δυο φορές να μείνει χήρα και να μην το βάλει κάτω, αλλά με περισσή γενναιότητα αντιμετώπισε και το θάνατο του πρωτότοκου παιδιού της χωρίς να λυγίσει. Όμως υπάρχει και τρίτη καπετάνισσα του 21 κι ας την αγνοεί ο κόσμος. Η θρακιώτισσα *Δόμνα Βισβίζη*. Και παραθέτω γι' αυτή ετούτο το χαρακτηριστικό:

http://www.yousouroum.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=9898




> ¶νδρας της από το 1808 ο Χ’Αντώνης Βισβίζης, καραβοκύρης και καπετάνιος, ..... αρμάτωσε το καλύτερο από τα καράβια του “την Καλομοίρα” .... εκείνη τον ακολούθησε παίρνοντας μαζί τα πέντε παιδιά τους, παρατώντας πατρίδα και ακίνητη περιουσία. Του συμπαραστέκεται, συμπορεύεται και συμπολεμά σε όλες τις ναυμαχίες του. Ως τη μοιραία εκείνη στιγμή (21 Ιουλίου 1822) και στην πιο κρίσιμη φάση της πολιορκίας του Ευρίπου, που ο γενναίος Βισβίζης πέθανε .....
> 
> Και τότε “θα περίμενε κανείς .... να αποσυρθεί πια το τολμηρό μπρίκι για να πάει να κλάψει το νεκρό καπετάνιο του αλλά αν ο καπετάνιος απέθανε το καράβι δεν έμεινε ακυβέρνητο. Τούτη την κρίσιμη στιγμή η τολμηρή Θρακιώτισσα, γνήσια Ελληνίδα, *πετιέται δίπλα από τον νεκρό. Στέκεται ορθή στο τιμόνι, της “Καλομοίρας” παίρνει στα χέρια της την τύχη του καραβιού και των ναυτών, γιατί βλέπει πως δεν έχει καιρό να χάνει κλαίοντας τον άνδρα της.* Διατάσσει αμέσως να μεταφέρουν το νεκρό σώμα του στο αμπάρι για να τον κλάψουν τα παιδιά του και αυτή με τον υπαρχηγό του πλοίου Καπετάν Σταυρή συνεχίζει τον αγώνα έως την άλλη μέρα. Και όταν η μάχη κόπασε τότε αποσύρεται στη Λιβάδα της Εύβοιας να κλάψει, να ενταφιάσει τον άνδρα της ....


Κι αν αυτές οι καπετάνισσες έζησαν σε εποχές που έβγαζαν αυθόρμητο ηρωισμό στους ανθρώπους, μου έτυχε δυο φορές στις μέρες μας να δω σύγχρονες καπετάνισσες να φέρονται ανάλογα. Η μία ήταν φίλη μου κολλητή από τη σχολή. Λίγο μετά που αποφοιτήσαμε, μπαρκάραμε στην ίδια εταιρεία. Το δικό της όμως ταξίδι κόπηκε απότομα όταν την ειδοποίησαν ότι πατέρας είναι βαριά άρρωστος. Ευτυχώς ήταν σε λιμάνι και κατάφερε να πάρει το πρώτο αεροπλάνο να γυρίσει στην Ελλάδα. Δεν τον πρόλαβε. Καθώς όμως ήταν η πρωτότοκη της οικογένειας και με πολλά μικρότερα αδέρφια, σε λίγες μέρες παρουσιάστηκε στον υπουργό ΕΝ και ζήτησε ειδική άδεια να ξαναμπαρκάρει (ίσχυαν τότε νομοθετικές διατάξεις που απαγόρευαν τη ναυτολόγηση πέραν των έξι μηνών λόγω της ανεργίας και υποχρέωναν το ναυτικό να περιμένει ένα διάστημα στη στεριά). Και έτσι και έγινε. 

Την άλλη περίπτωση τη γνώρισα φέτος μόλις τα Χριστούγεννα. Ήταν η δόκιμος πλοίαρχος του Aegean Wind. Τη συνάντησα στην κηδεία δύο μελών του πληρώματος, στο Σχιστό. Και έμαθα από το κορίτσι αυτό πως αντιμετώπισε παρόμοια κατάσταση με της φίλης μου. Τον καιρό που ήταν μέσα στο καράβι πέθανε ξαφνικά ο πατέρας της. Δε διέκοψε όμως το ταξίδι της. Γιατί σκέφτηκε όπως μου είπε ότι δε θα το ήθελε αυτό ούτε ο πατέρας της, που την καμάρωνε και τη στήριζε στη απόφασή της να γίνει καπετάνισσα. 

Θέλω να πω ότι *ο θάνατος ναι μεν είναι ακραίο γεγονός αλλά όταν τον αντικρίσεις σωστά σου δίνει δύναμη.* Και το ίδιο προσπάθησα όλη αυτή τη χρονιά να κάνω και με το μικρό μαθητή μου. Νομίζω πως και ο πατέρας του μαθητή μου για τον ίδιο λόγο βρήκε τη δύναμη να σταθεί και μάνα και πατέρας. 

Το παράδειγμα που με καθοδηγεί στην περίπτωση αυτή είναι ο δικός μου πατέρας, που ορφάνεψε από μάνα μόλις στα έξι του χρόνια. Κι εκείνον τον μεγάλωσε ο πατέρας του. Η εικόνα της νεκρής μητέρας του του έδωσε τη δύναμη να κάνει πράγματα που ίσως δε θα είχε κάνει αν δεν την είχε χάσει τόσο νωρίς. Αλλά και μια ιδιαίτερη αγάπη και σεβασμό για το ρόλο της γυναίκας. Ο τρόπος που με ανάθρεψε πιστεύω ότι έπαιξε καταλυτικό ρόλο στη δική μου επιλογή να γίνω ναυτικός. Γιατί ήξερε πως πάνω από κάθε τι άλλο είναι τη σύντομη ζωή μας να τη ζήσουμε ευτυχισμένοι. Και να κάνουμε όσα διψά η ψυχή μας πριν ο μαύρος καβαλλάρης μας φορτώσει στου αλόγου του τα καπούλια. 

Νομίζω ότι η ζωή στη θάλασσα με τους κινδύνους που τη συνοδεύουν, σφυρηλατεί παρόμοια την ψυχή των ναυτικών. Κι όσοι και όσες αντέχουν τη δοκιμασία και δεν εγκαταλείπουν, αυτή την πείρα και τη σοφία ζωής τις μεταβιβάζουν στα παιδιά τους. Γι' αυτό και τα παιδιά των ναυτικών βγαίνουν συνήθως καπετανόπουλα της ζωής. Και στις σπουδές τους διακρίνονται και όταν μεγαλώσουν ξεχωρίζουν στους τομείς που ασχολούνται. Δε φτάνουν στα 30 τους να απλώνουν το χέρι στη μάνα και τον πατέρα. Ούτε λιποψυχούν μπρος στις φουρτούνες της ζωής. Λες και περνά στο dna τους μαζί με τα άλλα γονίδια και το σύνθημα των ναυτικών: "Ο καλός ο καπετάνιος στη φουρτούνα φαίνεται."

----------


## tommy

Δεν διαφωνούμε σε κάτι. Μάθαμε και ιστορία. :Very Happy: 

Από την στιγμή που είσαι μέσα σε ένα πλοίο... είτε γυναίκα είσαι... είτε άντρας πρέπει να ξέρεις και ''την άλλη πλευρά'' του νομίσματος. Σίγουρα πρέπει να θαυμάζουμε όλους αυτούς του ανθρώπους που ''παραβλέπουν'' τον θάνατο και συνεχίζουν την επαγγελματική τους σταδιοδρομία, αλλά έτσι κι αλλιώς αυτό πρέπει να το κάνουν όλοι και οι περιπτώσεις που θα φαίνονται παράξενες να είναι οι ναυτικοί που παράτησαν το επάγγελμα λόγω του χαμού κάποιου δικού τους ατόμου και όχι αυτοί που το συνέχισαν. Αυτή είναι η θάλασσα και μπορεί η σχολή να μην ονομάζεται Στρατιωτική Σχολή, αλλά Ακαδημία Εμπορικού Ναυτικού, όμως δεν αλλάζει κατά πολύ η ψυχική δύναμη από την μία σχολή στην άλλη. Το ότι είσαι πλοίαρχος... πάει να πει ότι πρέπει να ξέρεις να κουμαντάρεις και τη ζωή σου το ίδιο καλά όσο το καράβι! Είσαι στρατιώτης της θάλασσας και είσαι υποχρεωμένος να ανταπεξέλθεις σε όλα!

Όλα αυτά βέβαια είναι θεωρία και για να βρουν εφαρμογή στην πράξη πρέπει ο οποιοσδήποτε να έχει ψυχικό σθένος και δύναμη.

----------


## leodint63

Παραθέτω το κατωτέρω link προς ενημέρωση και συζήτηση .

http://www.lloydslist.com/ll/home/blogView.htm?blogId=20001020382

Πέρα από τα συμπεράσματα και τις επισημάνσεις του συγγραφέως του μπλογκ ,ιδιαίτερη εντύπωση μου προκάλεσε το γεγονός ότι οι ¶γγλοι για άλλη μια φορά προηγούνται και προβληματίζονται με θεσμικά θέματα.

«As with other previously male domains,” he wrote, “to overcome the barriers requires senior role models not being the sole female on board, assurance of privacy and personal security, and clarity from the master and company about behaviour.»

Είχα γράψει σε προηγούμενο post ότι θα πρέπει μέσα στον ISM των Ελληνικών εταιρειών (αφού προσλαμβάνουν γυναίκες στα πλοία τους) να υπάρχει η πρόβλεψη για το τι θεωρούν ως εταιρείες και τι δέχονται ως σεξουαλική παρενόχληση. Επιπροσθέτως θα πρέπει να διασφαλίζεται μέσω του ISM η προστασία της προσωπικής ζωής των γυναικών ναυτικών καθώς και η ασφάλεια τους.

----------


## xotiko

Αγαπητε Leodint63,ασφαλως αναφερεσαι στις ιδιαζουσες συνθηκες που επικρατουν σε ενα μακροχρονιο επαγγελματικο ταξιδι με εμπορικο πλοιο,ωστοσο,οι γυναικες που συμμετεχουν σ αυτο γνωριζουν πολυ καλα οσα προκειται να αντιμετωπισουν και ειναι αποφασισμενες να βαλουν τα ορια που επιβαλλουν η προσωπικοτητα και ο αυτοσεβασμος τους.Για να βρισκονται εκει,εχουν το δυναμισμο που χρειαζεται για να το πετυχουν.οποτε θεωρω ανωφελες θεωριες και ασκοπες συζητησεις την επεκταση του θεματος,τη στιγμη που αντρες και γυναικες "μαχιμοι"σε τετοιες θεσεις,εχουν να ανταπεξελθουν.Οπως πολυ καλα γνωριζεις(πολυ καλυτερα απο τον καθενα μας εδω που εκφραζει καποια αποψη),αυτα που εχουν να αντιμετωπισουν ειναι πολυ περισσοτερα και σοβαροτερα,καθε μερα.καθε ωρα μερικες φορες.Νιωθω οτι βεβηλωνουμε τον αγωνα τους που δινεται σε ολα τα επιπεδα καθε φορα,με το να συζηταμε εκ του ασφαλους,θεματα ησσονος τελικα σημασιας.Και εκφραζω αυτη την αποψη αναλαμβανοντας το σχεδον σιγουρο ρισκο,να δεχτω ανελεητη επιθεση εδω μεσα.Ειναι ομως παγια θεση μου,ζωντας σχεδον καθε ανασα του ανθρωπου μου που ταξιδευει χρονια τωρα και κατεχει υπευθυνη θεση.

----------


## Roger Rabbit

Ρε παιδιά γιατί δεν γράφετε πιο λίγα να τα διαβάζουν και άλλοι;;

 :Cool:

----------


## leodint63

> Ρε παιδιά γιατί δεν γράφετε πιο λίγα να τα διαβάζουν και άλλοι;;


 
τι εννοείς ακριβώς?

----------


## xotiko

Καλως ηρθες,αγαπητε!Γραφω τα λιγοτερα και χαιρομαι που εμφανιστηκες.Θα χαρω πιο πολυ να ακουσω την αποψη σου για οτιδηποτε σε ενδιαφερει.Αλλωστε,νομιζω πως ειναι ωρα να αλλαξουμε θεμα και να παψουμε να μονοπολουμε το forum.Καλως ηρθες!

----------


## leodint63

> Και εκφραζω αυτη την αποψη αναλαμβανοντας το σχεδον σιγουρο ρισκο,να δεχτω ανελεητη επιθεση εδω μεσα.Ειναι ομως παγια θεση μου,ζωντας σχεδον καθε ανασα του ανθρωπου μου που ταξιδευει χρονια τωρα και κατεχει υπευθυνη θεση.


Η γόνιμη αντιπαράθεση διαφορετικών απόψεων δεν νομίζω ότι θα πρέπει να εκλαμβάνεται ως ανηλεής επίθεση.
Πέραν τούτου το έρεισμα του δικού μου post είναι ότι ενώ στην σημερινή διεθνή κα Ελληνική ναυτιλιακή πραγματικότητα ,υποχρεωτικά βάση νομοθεσίας , η κάθε ναυτιλιακή εταιρεία θα πρέπει να έχει καταγεγραμμένα στα εγχειρίδια της ΤΑ ΠΑΝΤΑ ,από το τι θα πρέπει να κάνουμε σε οποιαδήποτε κατάσταση ακραία η μη, από τα ωράρια εργασίας και ότι άλλο μπορείς να φαντασθείς, το θέμα το οποίο πραγματεύεται το post μου και το μπλογκ το οποίο παραθέτω ,έχουν μείνει εκτός.

Εστιάζω σε τέτοια θέματα διότι δεν τα θεωρώ καθόλου ήσσονος σημασίας. Αν εξαιρέσεις την ύπαρξη των πειρατών στον Ινδικό και την αιωρούμενη απειλή, το αμέσως επόμενο μεγάλο πρόβλημα μέσα σε ένα εμπορικό πλοίο είναι οι διαπροσωπικές σχέσεις και διάφορα άλλα προβλήματα των ετερόκλητων κυρίως μελών του πληρώματος. Πιο εύκολα αντιμετωπίζω μια επερχόμενη κακοκαιρία παρά μια καθήλωση πχ στην «στοματική φάση» κάποιου μέλους του πληρώματος .

Πιστεύω δε ότι αν βοηθήσουμε τον συγκεκριμένο επαγγελματικό χώρο να γίνει πιο «φιλικός» για τις γυναίκες συναδέλφους μέσα από θεσμοθετημένες πολιτικές, το ανταποδοτικό όφελος θα είναι τεράστιο για όλους εμάς τους εμπλεκόμενους. Εκτός του ότι η παρουσία γυναικών συναδέλφων προάγει το ήθος και την ευπρέπεια μέσα σε ένα εμπορικό πλοίο και του ότι το περιβάλλον γίνεται πιο ισορροπημένο, έρευνες αποδεικνύουν ότι βελτιώνεται ακόμη και η προφορά λέξεων όσο κι αν ακούγεται περίεργο αυτό. Παρουσία γυναικών ,μέλη πληρώματος τα οποία συνήθιζαν να επικοινωνούν μεταξύ τους βοηθεία συριγμών, λαρυγγισμών, μισών λέξεων και άλλων γλωσσικών ιδιομορφιών ,προσπαθούν πλέον να ομιλήσουν κανονικά.

----------


## corazon

*Δεν εχω να πω κατι συγκεκριμενο, μονο να σας πω οτι σαν τριτο ατομο που διαβασα ολα οσα γραφτηκαν ηταν μια ωραια κουβεντα και απο καμια μερια δεν υπηρξε επιθεση...* 

*Μπραβο για το επιπεδο σας!! Ειναι πολυ σημαντικο να διαβαζεις τοσες διαφορετικες αποψεις και να ειναι γραμμενες τοσο προσεγμενα που δεν καταλαβαινεις τελικα οτι υπαρχει διαφωνια!* 
*Για μενα ηταν σαν να διαβαζα ενα ωραιο βιβλιο διοτι συμφωνουσα και με την καπετανισσα και με τον Tommy.* 

*Οσο για το ξωτικο...τι να πω???!!!!* 
*Τυχερος ο αντρας ( οπως προειπα ) τυχεροι και οι μαθητες σου!!!*

----------


## Kapetanissa

Μου αρέσει. Η παρέα σας μου αρέσει. Και θα συμφωνήσω με την προλαλήσασα. Για το επίπεδο που κρατήθηκαν οι διαφωνίες. Εξάλλου αν συμφωνούσαμε απόλυτα θα έπαυε και ο διάλογος. 

*Αγαπητέ  leodint63,* 

φαίνεσαι τόσο "διαβασμένος" για το θέμα, που με βάζεις σε μεγάλη περιέργεια για το πώς...  λες και έχεις κάνει ειδική έρευνα για το ζήτημα. Είναι έτσι ακριβώς όπως τα λες. Και στα καράβια που το καταλαβαίνουν αυτό, είναι κέρδος για όλους. Από όση πείρα προσωπική ή τις εμπειρίες που μου έχουν εμπιστευθεί συναδέλφισσες, πιστεύω ότι η εταιρεία παίζει σημαντικό ρόλο. Πχ η εταιρεία Ωνάση στα δικά μου χρόνια ή η εταιρεία Αγγελικούση σήμερα, αποτελούν υπόδειγμα στον τομέα αυτό.   Και οι γυναίκες ναυτικοί που περάσαμε από τα καράβια τους έχουμε να λέμε τα καλύτερα. Σαφώς θα υπάρχουν και οι εξαιρέσεις, γιατί και οι άνθρωποι δεν είναι όλοι ίδιοι. 

Δε θα αναφερθώ στα αρνητικά παραδείγματα για ευνόητους λόγους. Όμως και εκεί το πρόβλημα από την εταιρεία ξεκινούσε. Δεν ήξεραν να χειριστούν σωστά το ανθρώπινο δυναμικό και αυτό φυσικά έχει επιπτώσεις σε πολλά επίπεδα και όχι μόνο στην όποια γυναίκα εργάστηκε στα καράβια τους.

----------


## leodint63

> Μου αρέσει. Η παρέα σας μου αρέσει. Και θα συμφωνήσω με την προλαλήσασα. Για το επίπεδο που κρατήθηκαν οι διαφωνίες. Εξάλλου αν συμφωνούσαμε απόλυτα θα έπαυε και ο διάλογος. 
> 
> *Αγαπητέ leodint63,* 
> 
> φαίνεσαι τόσο "διαβασμένος" για το θέμα, που με βάζεις σε μεγάλη περιέργεια για το πώς... λες και έχεις κάνει ειδική έρευνα για το ζήτημα. Είναι έτσι ακριβώς όπως τα λες. Και στα καράβια που το καταλαβαίνουν αυτό, είναι κέρδος για όλους. Από όση πείρα προσωπική ή τις εμπειρίες που μου έχουν εμπιστευθεί συναδέλφισσες, πιστεύω ότι η εταιρεία παίζει σημαντικό ρόλο. Πχ η εταιρεία Ωνάση στα δικά μου χρόνια ή η εταιρεία Αγγελικούση σήμερα, αποτελούν υπόδειγμα στον τομέα αυτό. Και οι γυναίκες ναυτικοί που περάσαμε από τα καράβια τους έχουμε να λέμε τα καλύτερα. Σαφώς θα υπάρχουν και οι εξαιρέσεις, γιατί και οι άνθρωποι δεν είναι όλοι ίδιοι. 
> 
> Δε θα αναφερθώ στα αρνητικά παραδείγματα για ευνόητους λόγους. Όμως και εκεί το πρόβλημα από την εταιρεία ξεκινούσε. Δεν ήξεραν να χειριστούν σωστά το ανθρώπινο δυναμικό και αυτό φυσικά έχει επιπτώσεις σε πολλά επίπεδα και όχι μόνο στην όποια γυναίκα εργάστηκε στα καράβια τους.


 
Όταν διαβάζω στα διάφορα forum για τις συναδέλφους οι οποίες στην προσπάθεια ανεύρεσης εργασίας δέχθηκαν λοιδωρίες ,θεωρώ ότι το επάγγελμα δυσφημείτε βάναυσα.

Όταν τους λένε «μα που να σε στείλω σε δαύτους εκεί μέσα» θεωρώ ότι ο ISMτης συγκεκριμένης εταιρείας χρήζει βελτιώσεως καθότι δεν δίνει οδηγίες στον crewmanagerαν μπορεί να στείλει γυναίκα σε δαύτους εκεί μέσα και τον αφήνει να αναρωτιέται. Σίγουρα δεν θα περιγράφει και ποιοί είναι οι "δαύτοι"

----------


## Ωκυρρόη

Πολύ ενδιαφέροντα όλα όσα γράφετε. Τα διάβασα όλα με αμείωτο ενδιαφέρον. Θα ήθελα να δώσω και μια άκομα διάσταση στο θέμα που συζητάμε εδώ. Εχω παρατηρήσει ότι και μέσα στις ίδιες τις ΑΕΝ υπάρχει προκατάληψη για τις κοπέλες σπουδάστριες και από τους ίδιους τους συμμαθητές αλλά και από μερικούς καθηγητές που είναι κυρίως παλαίμαχοι καπετάνιοι. Αυτό δεν το λέω από προσωπική πείρα φυσικά, καθώς δεν υπήρξα σπουδάστρια σε ΑΕΝ αλλά από συζητήσεις με πολλούς σπουδαστές και αποφοίτους η πλειοψηφία των οποίων δε θεωρεί ότι μια γυναίκα μπορει τελικά να καπετανεύσει σε βαπόρι ειδικά μάλιστα αν αυτό είναι της ποντοπόρου ναυτιλίας. Γιατί άραγε να συμβαίνει αυτό; 
Και επίσης έχω μια ερώτηση και παρακαλώ αν ξέρει κάποιος ας μου απαντήσει. Μπορεί ένας πλοίαρχος να μη δεχτεί σπουδάστρια που θέλει να κάνει το εκπαιδευτικό της στο βαπόρι του, μονο με την αιτιολογία ότι είναι γυναίκα;

----------


## leodint63

> Πολύ ενδιαφέροντα όλα όσα γράφετε. Τα διάβασα όλα με αμείωτο ενδιαφέρον. Θα ήθελα να δώσω και μια άκομα διάσταση στο θέμα που συζητάμε εδώ. Εχω παρατηρήσει ότι και μέσα στις ίδιες τις ΑΕΝ υπάρχει προκατάληψη για τις κοπέλες σπουδάστριες και από τους ίδιους τους συμμαθητές αλλά και από μερικούς καθηγητές που είναι κυρίως παλαίμαχοι καπετάνιοι. Αυτό δεν το λέω από προσωπική πείρα φυσικά, καθώς δεν υπήρξα σπουδάστρια σε ΑΕΝ αλλά από συζητήσεις με πολλούς σπουδαστές και αποφοίτους η πλειοψηφία των οποίων δε θεωρεί ότι μια γυναίκα μπορει τελικά να καπετανεύσει σε βαπόρι ειδικά μάλιστα αν αυτό είναι της ποντοπόρου ναυτιλίας. Γιατί άραγε να συμβαίνει αυτό; 
> Και επίσης έχω μια ερώτηση και παρακαλώ αν ξέρει κάποιος ας μου απαντήσει. Μπορεί ένας πλοίαρχος να μη δεχτεί σπουδάστρια που θέλει να κάνει το εκπαιδευτικό της στο βαπόρι του, μονο με την αιτιολογία ότι είναι γυναίκα;


 
Οι προκαταλήψεις και τα στερεότυπα αποτελούν συμπτώματα των κοινωνιών. Χρειάζεται γνώση και παιδεία για να εξαλειφθούν.
Πως εξηγείται στην φρεγάτα του πολεμικού μας ναυτικού η οποία βρίσκεται προς αποτροπή της πειρατείας στον Ινδικό να υπηρετούν γυναίκες, σε διάφορες θέσεις, αλλά η θέση εργασίας της γυναίκας σε εμπορικό πλοίο να βρίσκεται σε αμφισβήτηση. Η εξήγηση είναι ότι ακόμα και τα πολεμικά πλοία έχουν γίνει πιο «φιλικά» προς τις γυναίκες και εννοώ ότι έχουν γίνει σύγχρονα, εκμεταλλεύονται την τεχνολογία και οι συνθήκες εργασίας είναι ανθρώπινες.

Επίσης ένας πλοίαρχος δεν μπορεί να αρνηθεί μία σπουδάστρια την οποία θα στείλει η εταιρεία του στο πλοίο για το εκπαιδευτικό της(συνήθως οι εταιρείες αποφασίζουν και δεν ρωτάνε) .Αν όμως μετά την επιβίβαση της συντρέχουν λόγοι και δημιουργηθούν προβλήματα τότε ο πλοίαρχος έχει υποχρέωση, κινδύνους εν δυνάμει η σε λανθάνουσα μορφή, να τους εξαλείψει.

----------


## Ωκυρρόη

> Οι προκαταλήψεις και τα στερεότυπα αποτελούν συμπτώματα των κοινωνιών. Χρειάζεται γνώση και παιδεία για να εξαλειφθούν.
> Πως εξηγείται στην φρεγάτα του πολεμικού μας ναυτικού η οποία βρίσκεται προς αποτροπή της πειρατείας στον Ινδικό να υπηρετούν γυναίκες, σε διάφορες θέσεις, αλλά η θέση εργασίας της γυναίκας σε εμπορικό πλοίο να βρίσκεται σε αμφισβήτηση. Η εξήγηση είναι ότι ακόμα και τα πολεμικά πλοία έχουν γίνει πιο «φιλικά» προς τις γυναίκες και εννοώ ότι έχουν γίνει σύγχρονα, εκμεταλλεύονται την τεχνολογία και οι συνθήκες εργασίας είναι ανθρώπινες.


Δηλαδή θες να πεις ότι στα ποντοπόρα πλοία οι συνθήκες εργασίας δεν είναι και τοσο ανθρώπινες και ότι τεχνολογικά είναι πίσω; Αν ναι αναρωτιέμαι γιατί να συμβαίνει αυτό...ειδικά σε ότι αφορά τεχνολογικά ζητήματα πως γίνεται να είναι πίσω πλοία που είναι τόσο καινούργια και που έχουν χτιστεί μέσα στην τελευταία πενταετία;
Κατά τα άλλα με βρίσκει απόλυτα σύμφωνη η αρχή του πόστ σου: "Οι προκαταλήψεις και τα στερεότυπα αποτελούν συμπτώματα των κοινωνιών.  Χρειάζεται γνώση και παιδεία για να εξαλειφθούν.

----------


## xotiko

Υποθετω αγαπητη μου,επειδη τον συγχρονο τεχνολογικο εξοπλισμο στα ποντοπορα,θα πρεπει να τον πληρωσει εξτρα η εταιρια και αφου κανει χρονια τη δουλεια της χωρις αυτο το εξοδο,τωρα με την παγκοσμια κριση στη ναυτιλια,γιατι να το επωμιστει?Μαλλον αντιμετωπιζει εξαιρετικα κοντοφθαλμα το ολο θεμα.Κι αυτο μακροπροθεσμα θα αποβει σε βαρος της.Υποθετω,γιατι δε βρισκω αλλη λογικη εξηγηση.

----------


## Kapetanissa

> Και επίσης έχω μια ερώτηση και παρακαλώ αν ξέρει κάποιος ας μου απαντήσει. Μπορεί ένας πλοίαρχος να μη δεχτεί σπουδάστρια που θέλει να κάνει το εκπαιδευτικό της στο βαπόρι του, μονο με την αιτιολογία ότι είναι γυναίκα;


Ναι, μπορεί. 

Ο καπετάνιος έχει δικαίωμα να κάνει τα πάντα. Ή τουλάχιστον υπάρχουν πολλοί καπετάνιοι που πιστεύουν ότι μπορούν να κάνουν τα πάντα. 

Έφτασα Αμερική, με ξέχασαν στο αεροδρόμιο. Αναγκάστηκα να καταφύγω στο προξενείο για να βρω το καράβι. Κι όταν έφτασα, δυο μέρες στο δρόμο και φορτωμένη εκτός από τη βαλίτσα μου και ένα κάρο πράγματα που η εταιρεία με φόρτωσε να πάω στο καράβι, είδα ένα ξινισμένο πρόσωπο που αντί για καλημέρα ή καλησπέρα μου δήλωσε:

- Δε θέλω γυναίκες στο καράβι μου! 

Και ναι μεν αναγκάστηκε να με αφήσει να αναλάβω χρέη ανθυποπλοιάρχου, όπως ήταν η εντολή της εταιρείας, κι αφού θα είχε και πρόβλημα με τους αμερικάνους αν δεν είχε νόμιμη σύνθεση το καράβι "του"... μα φρόντισε να μου ψήσει το ψάρι στα χείλη, να στείλει τα ραπόρτα του στην εταιρεία και να με ξεφορτώσει μερικές βδομάδες αργότερα στο Πορτ Σάιντ. Δήθεν εντολή για τράνσφερ σε άλλο πλοίο της εταιρείας. 

Νύχτα και άφραγκη και σε λάντζα... με ένα τσούρμο αιγύπτιους. Και ετών 20. 

Ας μη μιλήσω τι έκαναν άλλοι καπεταναίοι σε συναδέλφισσες. 

Θα έρθει όμως η ώρα που θα βγουν όλα αυτά σε βιβλίο. Για να συμπληρωθεί η ναυτική ιστορία της πατρίδας μας με το τι πέρασαν οι πρώτες γυναίκες που τόλμησαν να ακολουθήσουν το δρόμο της θάλασσας. 

Και φυσικά στον αντίποδα θα υπάρχουν και οι εξαιρετικοί εκείνοι ναυτίλοι που αγκάλιασαν το νέο θεσμό και στα πρόσωπα των νέων κοριτσιών είδαν τις κόρες τους. Μας εμπιστεύτηκαν, μας βοήθησαν και έκαναν ό,τι θα έκανε ένας πατέρας για το παιδί του. 

Με παράδειγμα στις μέρες μας - θα το ξαναπώ - τους καπεταναίους του Αγγελικούση. Και όλοι ξέρουμε τι εστί όμιλος Αγγελικούση. Λέτε να μην ξέρουν τι κάνουν προωθώντας γυναίκες; 

Όταν με ρωτάνε νέα κορίτσια πού να ζητήσουν δουλειά, λέω πάντα και σταθερά: Να πάνε στου Αγγελικούση. Με κλειστά μάτια. Εταιρεία που τιμά τη ναυτική παράδοση της πατρίδας μας και αντιμετωπίζει τα πληρώματα σαν μέλη μιας μεγάλης οικογένειας. Αρκεί βεβαίως και ο ναυτικός, ή η ναυτικός, να ξέρουν και να κάνουν τη δουλειά για την οποία προσλήφθηκαν.

----------


## B737

> Υποθετω αγαπητη μου,επειδη τον συγχρονο τεχνολογικο εξοπλισμο στα ποντοπορα,θα πρεπει να τον πληρωσει εξτρα η εταιρια και αφου κανει χρονια τη δουλεια της χωρις αυτο το εξοδο,τωρα με την παγκοσμια κριση στη ναυτιλια,γιατι να το επωμιστει?Μαλλον αντιμετωπιζει εξαιρετικα κοντοφθαλμα το ολο θεμα.Κι αυτο μακροπροθεσμα θα αποβει σε βαρος της.Υποθετω,γιατι δε βρισκω αλλη λογικη εξηγηση.


Σε ότι αφορά στον εξοπλισμό κάνετε λάθος. Η δουλειά χωρίς αυτό τον εξοπλισμό δεν γίνεται και όλα τα ποντοπόρα πλοία *σοβαρών και οργανωμένων* εταιριών είναι πλήρως εξοπλισμένα με ηλεκτρονικό εξοπλισμό τελευταίας τεχνολογίας. Βέβαια, επειδή βρισκόμαστε στην Ελλάδα και όπως είναι γνωστό ο Ελληνας ήταν, είναι και θα είναι κομπλεξικός και οπισθοδρομικός δεν εξοπλίζουν όλες οι εταιρίες τα πλοία τους με κάποια βασικά μηχανήματα όπως πχ. ECDIS. Για να εγκαταστήσουν κάποιες ελληνικές εταιρείες ECDIS στα πλοία τους έπρεπε να γίνει πρώτα υποχρεωτικό από τον IMO (όπως κι έγινε) αλλιώς δεν θα έβαζαν ποτέ για να μην μειώσουν την δουλειά του 2ndOff, που στην ουσία αυξάνεται. Δυστυχώς, λόγω του κομπλεξισμού της πλειοψηφίας των Ελλήνων δεν θα δούμε ποτέ γυναίκες Αξιωματικούς και Πλοιάρχους σε ελληνικά ποντοπόρα πλοία, εκτός από λίγες εξαιρέσεις (πχ Andriaki Shipping). Ευτυχώς που υπάρχει και το εξωτερικό.

----------


## Kapetanissa

> Δυστυχώς, λόγω του κομπλεξισμού της πλειοψηφίας των Ελλήνων δεν θα δούμε ποτέ γυναίκες Αξιωματικούς και Πλοιάρχους σε ελληνικά ποντοπόρα πλοία, εκτός από λίγες εξαιρέσεις (πχ Andriaki Shipping). Ευτυχώς που υπάρχει και το εξωτερικό.


Κόμπλεξ ποιων ακριβώς; 

Των υπευθύνων των εταιρειών; Γιατί οι εταιρείες είναι οι αρμόδιες να προσλάβουν ή όχι γυναίκες. 

Προσωπικά δε νομίζω ότι υπάρχει κόμπλεξ. Αν μια εταιρεία πιστέψει ότι θα κάνει σωστά τη δουλειά της μια γυναίκα, θα την προσλάβει και θα την προωθήσει. Πού βρισκόμαστε; Στο μεσαίωνα να διοικούν τις εταιρείες με τα κόμπλεξ και τα συναισθήματα;

----------


## B737

> Κόμπλεξ ποιων ακριβώς; 
> 
> Των υπευθύνων των εταιρειών; Γιατί οι εταιρείες είναι οι αρμόδιες να προσλάβουν ή όχι γυναίκες. 
> 
> Προσωπικά δε νομίζω ότι υπάρχει κόμπλεξ. Αν μια εταιρεία πιστέψει ότι θα κάνει σωστά τη δουλειά της μια γυναίκα, θα την προσλάβει και θα την προωθήσει. Πού βρισκόμαστε; Στο μεσαίωνα να διοικούν τις εταιρείες με τα κόμπλεξ και τα συναισθήματα;


Και οι εταιρίες και οι "επαγγελματίες" οι ναυτικοί που τα ξέρουν όλα. Σίγουρα τον πρώτο και τον τελευταίο λόγο για το αν θα προσλάβει γυναίκες τον έχει η εταιρία αλλά μετά θα πρέπει να "εκπαιδεύσει" και τους ναυτικούς της, που θα έχει ήδη μέσα στα πλοία της, για να την δεχθούν και όταν ο άλλος δεν έχει παιδεία δεν θα μπορέσει να δεχθεί κάτι τέτοιο ή θα το δεχθεί-αφού είναι διαταγή του εργοδότη-αλλά αργότερα θα δημιουργηθούν άλλα προβλήματα στο πλοίο.

Μπορεί η Ελλάδα να είναι μπροστά στην εμπορική ναυτιλία, να έχει τον μεγαλύτερο στόλο, τη μεγαλύτερη μεταφορική ικανότητα κλπ κλπ κλπ, αλλά αυτό δεν σημαίνει και ότι όλοι οι Ελληνες Πλοίαρχοι και Αξιωματικοί έχουν παιδεία και είναι πλήρως εκπαιδευμένοι.

----------


## leodint63

> Και οι εταιρίες και οι "επαγγελματίες" οι ναυτικοί που τα ξέρουν όλα. Σίγουρα τον πρώτο και τον τελευταίο λόγο για το αν θα προσλάβει γυναίκες τον έχει η εταιρία αλλά μετά θα πρέπει να "εκπαιδεύσει" και τους ναυτικούς της, που θα έχει ήδη μέσα στα πλοία της, για να την δεχθούν και όταν ο άλλος δεν έχει παιδεία δεν θα μπορέσει να δεχθεί κάτι τέτοιο ή θα το δεχθεί-αφού είναι διαταγή του εργοδότη-αλλά αργότερα θα δημιουργηθούν άλλα προβλήματα στο πλοίο.
> 
> Μπορεί η Ελλάδα να είναι μπροστά στην εμπορική ναυτιλία, να έχει τον μεγαλύτερο στόλο, τη μεγαλύτερη μεταφορική ικανότητα κλπ κλπ κλπ, αλλά αυτό δεν σημαίνει και ότι όλοι οι Ελληνες Πλοίαρχοι και Αξιωματικοί έχουν παιδεία και είναι πλήρως εκπαιδευμένοι.


 
Διακρίνω την ύπαρξη κακών εμπειριών η κάνω λάθος? Σε προηγούμενα posts υπογραμμίζεται η ύπαρξη προκαταλήψεων και η ανάγκη κατάργησης στερεότυπων όπως επίσης πως μόνο με παιδεία και μόρφωση των εμπλεκομένων θα ξεπεραστούν αυτές οι αντιξοότητες.

----------


## xotiko

Η αποψη μου ειναι πως οι Ελληνες πλοιαρχοι και αξιωματικοι ειναι αριστα εκπαιδευμενοι,ομως το θεμα "παιδεια". την ευρεια της εννοια.ειναι ενα αλλο ζητημα.Πιστευω πως δε διαθετουν λιγοτερη παιδεια απο εργαζομενους σε αλλους κλαδους,απλως σε μερικους ειναι δυσκολο να παραδωσουν (δικαια)το τελευταιο ισως προπυργιο ενος καθαρα ανδρικου ως τωρα κλαδου.Ειναι μοναχα ζητημα χρονου.Το δυσκολο αυτο ρολο,δυστυχως,τον αναλαμβανουν οι πρωτοπορες καπετανισσες που θα αποδειξουν και θα εδραιωσουν τη θεση τους με τα αναμφισβητητα προσοντα τους.Προσωπικα,τις εμπιστευομαι απολυτα.

----------


## Kapetanissa

> Η αποψη μου ειναι πως οι Ελληνες πλοιαρχοι και αξιωματικοι ειναι αριστα εκπαιδευμενοι.


Οι έλληνες ναυτικοί γενικότερα έχουν μια λεβεντιά που δεν την βρίσκεις στη στεριά, όπου επίσης δε λείπουν τα προβλήματα της προώθησης γυναικών. 

Έχω δοκιμάσει στη ζωή μου δυο ακραία μεταξύ τους επαγγέλματα για γυναίκα. Ανθυποπλοίαρχος στην αρχή, δασκάλα σε δημοτικό αργότερα. Θα φανεί λοιπόν παράξενο αν πω ότι περισσότερες προκαταλήψεις απέναντι στις γυναίκες συνάντησα στο δεύτερο επάγγελμα; Και όμως έτσι είναι. 

Και θα σας το αποδείξω με στοιχεία. Το ανώτερο συνδικαλιστικό όργανο των δασκάλων και νηπιαγωγών της χώρας είναι η Διδασκαλική Ομοσπονδία, η οποία αποτελείται από ένα ενδεκαμελές συμβούλιο και το οποίο ψηφίζεται με διαδικασίες που ξεκινούν από τη βάση του κλάδου. Παρότι η βάση του κλάδου αποτελείται σε συντριπτική πλειοψηφία από γυναίκες, το 11μελές συμβούλιο της ηγεσίας του κλάδου σπανίως φιλοξενεί γυναίκες στη σύνθεσή του. Αυτή τη χρονική περίοδο είναι 9 άντρες και 2 γυναίκες. Και πέστε μου εδώ ποιος το έχει το κόμπλεξ; Προφανώς οι ίδιες οι γυναίκες... αφού με τις δικές τους ψήφους επιλέγονται άντρες να τις εκπροσωπούν και όχι γυναίκες. 

Έτσι για το θέμα της γυναίκας στη θάλασσα λέω πως υπάρχει πολύ μεγαλύτερη αποδοχή από όση νομίζουμε. Αλλιώς στα καράβια δε θα υπήρχε γυναίκα αξιωματικός ούτε για δείγμα... Γιατί, κακά τα ψέματα, η δουλειά στο καράβι δικαιολογεί την ύπαρξη προκαταλήψεων κατά των γυναικών. Για χίλιους λόγους. Και όμως αυτές παραμερίστηκαν από τους ίδιους τους άντρες και άνοιξαν οι πόρτες της ναυτιλίας στις γυναίκες. 

Καθοριστικός ο ρόλος των ίδιων των εταιρειών. Αν οι εταιρείες δεν το ήθελαν, ούτε που θα είχε ανοίξει σχολή για γυναίκες. 

Από κει και πέρα *έχουν ευθύνη και οι ίδιες οι γυναίκες που επιλέγουν το ναυτικό επάγγελμα να ανταποκριθούν στην πρόκληση*. Δυστυχώς, για να λέμε τα σύκα σύκα, δεν το κάνουν πάντα. Και βλέπουμε τα τελευταία χρόνια δεκάδες κορίτσια να κατακλύζουν τις σχολές πλοιάρχων αλλά και μηχανικών. Ξέρουν άραγε τι τις περιμένει; 

Η γέφυρα του πλοίου δεν είναι γέφυρα ομορφιάς. Να βάλεις τη στολή και να κόβεις βόλτες με τις γόβες και το νύχι το βαμμένο. Η κάθε κοπέλα που ξεκινά αυτό το δρόμο πρέπει εκατό φορές να αναρωτηθεί αν αντέχει σε συνθήκες πλοίου. Και ούτε μία να μην το δει σαν φεμινιστική εξέγερση και πως θα  την "πει" στους άντρες. 

Το ένα που χρειάζεται είναι *χαρακτήρας που να αντέχει στα δύσκολα*. Το άλλο *γνώσεις.* Και φυσικά *ένα μίνιμουμ σωματικών προσόντων*. Να μπορεί πχ να ανέβει μια ανεμόσκαλα, να μην την ανεβάζουν με το βίντζι. 

Υπάρχουν τέτοιες γυναίκες; Φυσικά και υπάρχουν. Και λέω τρία ονόματα: *Μπουμπουράκη, Μαρούδα, Κατσικαδάκου*. Και οι τρεις έφτασαν στο βαθμό του πρώτου πλοιάρχου. Για τη Μπουμπουράκη που ξέρω περισσότερα, θα σημειώσω ότι κυβέρνησε γκαζάδικο 100.000 τόνων. 

http://archive.enet.gr/2000/08/07/on...ce/greece6.htm

Εμείς λοιπόν οι ίδιες λέμε ότι *ΔΕΝ κάνει κάθε γυναίκα για ναυτικός και μάλιστα για πλοίαρχος*. Και δε μειώνει τις γυναίκες αυτό. Γιατί το ίδιο ισχύει και για τους άντρες. 

Και λέμε στα νέα κορίτσια που θέλουν να ανέβουν στη γέφυρα να το σκεφτούν πολύ σοβαρά πριν το αποφασίσουν. Και αν ναι, να στρωθούν στο διάβασμα στη σχολή και να δουλέψουν σκυλίσια στο καράβι. Αλλιώς να αλλάξουν επάγγελμα. Για να μη ζημιώσουν εκτός από τον εαυτό τους και τον ίδιο το θεσμό.

----------


## B737

> Διακρίνω την ύπαρξη κακών εμπειριών η κάνω λάθος? Σε προηγούμενα posts υπογραμμίζεται η ύπαρξη προκαταλήψεων και η ανάγκη κατάργησης στερεότυπων όπως επίσης πως μόνο με παιδεία και μόρφωση των εμπλεκομένων θα ξεπεραστούν αυτές οι αντιξοότητες.


Σίγουρα σε κάποια ταξίδια μου είχα και κάποιες (ελάχιστες) άσχημες εμπειρίες αλλά οι περισσότερες είναι άριστες. Ολοι γνωρίζουμε όμως σε τι επίπεδα βρίσκεται η ναυτική εκπαίδευση στην χώρα μας και πιστεύω πως για να γίνει κάποιος σοβαρός επαγγελματίας πρέπει να ασχοληθεί μόνος του γιατί οι σχολές είναι πλήρως οπισθοδρομικές σε πολλά θέματα. Συμφωνώ κι εγώ λοιπόν _"πως μόνο με παιδεία και μόρφωση των εμπλεκομένων θα ξεπεραστούν  αυτές οι αντιξοότητες"_

----------


## B737

> Η αποψη μου ειναι πως οι Ελληνες πλοιαρχοι και αξιωματικοι ειναι αριστα εκπαιδευμενοι,ομως το θεμα "παιδεια". την ευρεια της εννοια.ειναι ενα αλλο ζητημα.Πιστευω πως δε διαθετουν λιγοτερη παιδεια απο εργαζομενους σε αλλους κλαδους,απλως σε μερικους ειναι δυσκολο να παραδωσουν (δικαια)το τελευταιο ισως προπυργιο ενος καθαρα ανδρικου ως τωρα κλαδου.Ειναι μοναχα ζητημα χρονου.Το δυσκολο αυτο ρολο,δυστυχως,τον αναλαμβανουν οι πρωτοπορες καπετανισσες που θα αποδειξουν και θα εδραιωσουν τη θεση τους με τα αναμφισβητητα προσοντα τους.Προσωπικα,τις εμπιστευομαι απολυτα.


Δεν ξέρω ποια είναι η εμπειρία σου πάνω στο θέμα της εκπαίδευσης και στην ναυτιλία γενικότερα, πάντως η δική μου μικρή εμπειρία μου έχει δείξει κι άλλα πράγματα. Σίγουρα υπάρχουν και πάρα πολλοί αξιωματικοί και πλοίαρχοι που είναι πλήρως εκπαιδευμένοι. Εχω δει όμως και Πλοιάρχους να μιλάνε αγγλικά και να γελάνε οι Loading masters και οι πλοηγοί μαζί τους. Εχω δεί και έχω ακούσει από πολλούς φίλους άλλα παρόμοια γελοία περιστατικά που τα ακούς και ντρέπεσαι που είσαι ναυτικός. Βλέπω άτομα στην σχολή να παίρνουν το πτυχίο τους και να μην ξέρουν τι είναι passage plan και πως γίνεται. Στο ειδικό σχολείο που υπάρχει στον Ασπρόπυργο τώρα "εκπαιδεύουν" ναύκληρους 45άρηδες για να αποκτήσουν Δίπλωμα Πλοιάρχου Γ' μέσα σε 3 μήνες(!). Πες μου τώρα εσύ αν αυτοί θα είναι πλήρως εκπαιδευμένοι Αξιωματικοί. Για να μην πω για τα επίπεδα των σχολών που οι μισοί από αυτούς που είναι στις σχολές μπήκαν από σπόντα επειδή δεν μπήκαν πουθενά αλλού και μπαίνοντας στην αίθουσα να κάνεις μάθημα αναρωτιέσαι αν βρίσκεσαι σε ναυτική ακαδημία ή σε βρεφονηπιακό σταθμό. Δεν λέω πως δεν υπάρχουν επαγγελματίες, μορφωμένοι και εκπαιδευμένοι ναυτικοί, απλά υπάρχουν και κάποιοι που καταστρέφουν το προφίλ του επαγγέλματος.

----------


## Kapetanissa

> Στο ειδικό σχολείο που υπάρχει στον Ασπρόπυργο τώρα "εκπαιδεύουν" ναύκληρους 45άρηδες για να αποκτήσουν Δίπλωμα Πλοιάρχου Γ' μέσα σε 3 μήνες(!). Πες μου τώρα εσύ αν αυτοί θα είναι πλήρως εκπαιδευμένοι Αξιωματικοί.


Ο θεσμός του πρακτικού πλοιάρχου είναι κατά πολύ αρχαιότερος του πλοιάρχου που βγαίνει από σχολή. 

Και σε πληροφορώ ότι αυτοί οι 45άρηδες που θα πάρουν δίπλωμα Γ' μέσα σε λίγους μήνες, όπως γράφεις, έχουν πολύ περισσότερες γνώσεις από τα πιτσιρίκια των 23 ετών που πάνε με βελουδένια χεράκια να πρωτοπιάσουν αξιωματικοί. Γιατί η θάλασσα δεν είναι μόνο θεωρία είναι και εμπειρία. Και εξαρτάται από το καράβι που ο καθένας δουλεύει για το ποιο από τα δυο είναι πιο χρήσιμο. 

Να προσθέσεις ότι ένας 45άρης λοστρόμος που κάθεται στο θρανίο ουδεμία σχέση έχει με τα άλλα παιδάκια που περιγράφεις, του βρεφονηπιακού. Και σε τρεις μήνες μπορεί να μάθει όσα οι άλλοι δε θα μάθουν σε τρία χρόνια. 

Εξάλλου για το λόγο αυτό ακριβώς εκείνοι που γνωρίζουν τις απαιτήσεις του επαγγέλματος επιτρέπουν δίπλα στους άλλους καπεταναίους να υπάρχουν και οι πρακτικοί.

----------


## B737

> Ο θεσμός του πρακτικού πλοιάρχου είναι κατά πολύ αρχαιότερος του πλοιάρχου που βγαίνει από σχολή. 
> 
> Και σε πληροφορώ ότι αυτοί οι 45άρηδες που θα πάρουν δίπλωμα Γ' μέσα σε λίγους μήνες, όπως γράφεις, έχουν πολύ περισσότερες γνώσεις από τα πιτσιρίκια των 23 ετών που πάνε με βελουδένια χεράκια να πρωτοπιάσουν αξιωματικοί. Γιατί η θάλασσα δεν είναι μόνο θεωρία είναι και εμπειρία. Και εξαρτάται από το καράβι που ο καθένας δουλεύει για το ποιο από τα δυο είναι πιο χρήσιμο. 
> 
> Να προσθέσεις ότι ένας 45άρης λοστρόμος που κάθεται στο θρανίο ουδεμία σχέση έχει με τα άλλα παιδάκια που περιγράφεις, του βρεφονηπιακού. Και σε τρεις μήνες μπορεί να μάθει όσα οι άλλοι δε θα μάθουν σε τρία χρόνια. 
> 
> Εξάλλου για το λόγο αυτό ακριβώς εκείνοι που γνωρίζουν τις απαιτήσεις του επαγγέλματος επιτρέπουν δίπλα στους άλλους καπεταναίους να υπάρχουν και οι πρακτικοί.


Σίγουρα χρειάζεται και η εμπειρία, δεν αντιλέγω, αλλά στις μέρες μας δε νομίζω να χρειάζονται πρακτικοί πλοίαρχοι σε υπερσύγχρονα πλοία. Εχω δει αρκετούς μεγάλους σε ηλικία να μην ξέρουν να στείλουν ένα e-mail, επίσης έχω δει πρακτικούς να κλείνουν τα RADAR στο πέλαγος για να μην χαλάσουν(!) Για φαντάσου κάτι τέτοιους τύπους μέσα στο Cargo Control να προσπαθούν να ξεφορτώσουν. Η ναυτιλία χρειάζεται νέους ανθρώπους για να πάει μπροστά που και αυτοί με την σειρά τους θα αποκτήσουν εμπειρία όπως απέκτησαν όλοι. Ετσι όπως έχουν γίνει τα πράγματα στις μέρες μας το αναγκαίο είναι να γνωρίζεις αγλικά, κανονισμούς, νομοθεσίες, χρήση PC,ότι άλλο έχει να κάνει με ηλεκτρονικό εξοπλισμό κ.ο.κ. παρά να ξέρεις να κάνεις γάσα ή heaving line. 

Και δε νομίζω να έχουν περισσότερες γνώσεις, άλλο γνώση και άλλο εμπειρία.

----------


## B737

Οσο για το θεσμό του πρακτικού που είναι αρχαιότερος του πλοιάρχου από σχολή είναι λογικό. Αλλες απαιτήσεις είχαν τα πλοία τότε και άλλες τώρα. Από την στιγμή που εξελίσσεται η τεχνολογία πρέπει να εξελισσόμαστε κι εμείς για να μπορέσουμε να την ακολουθήσουμε. Αν δεν μπορέσουμε να την ακολουθήσουμε δεν θα κάτσει η τεχνολογία να μας περιμένει να την φτάσουμε, θα προχωρήσει, επακόλουθο ήταν λοιπόν να ιδρυθούν και οι σχολές.

----------


## Kapetanissa

Απορία: Έχεις μπαρκάρει καθόλου; 

Γιατί έχω την εντύπωση ότι μιλάμε για διαφορετικούς κόσμους ναυτιλίας... 

Τουλάχιστον η ελληνική ναυτιλία που εγώ γνωρίζω δίπλα στα υπερσύγχρονα πλοία της έχει και κάτι άλλα που οι φερέλπιδες απόφοιτοι των σχολών ούτε που τα καταδέχονται να τα κοιτάξουν. 

Κάτι φορτηγάκια που διατρέχουν πάνω κάτω το Αιγαίο και κάτι άλλα επιβατικούλια της μισής μπουκιάς. Όμως και αυτά χρειάζονται καπεταναίους και αξιωματικούς. Κι ας μην έχουν μέσα σύγχρονα όργανα και ας μην πιάνουν λιμάνια ξενόγλωσσα. 

Οι πρακτικοί καπεταναίοι είναι γι' αυτά τα καραβάκια θησαυρός. Ενώ άμα βάλεις κανέναν γαλονά της σχολής θα ψάχνεις να βρεις το καράβι...

----------


## B737

> Απορία: Έχεις μπαρκάρει καθόλου; 
> 
> Γιατί έχω την εντύπωση ότι μιλάμε για διαφορετικούς κόσμους ναυτιλίας... 
> 
> Τουλάχιστον η ελληνική ναυτιλία που εγώ γνωρίζω δίπλα στα υπερσύγχρονα πλοία της έχει και κάτι άλλα που οι φερέλπιδες απόφοιτοι των σχολών ούτε που τα καταδέχονται να τα κοιτάξουν. 
> 
> Κάτι φορτηγάκια που διατρέχουν πάνω κάτω το Αιγαίο και κάτι άλλα επιβατικούλια της μισής μπουκιάς. Όμως και αυτά χρειάζονται καπεταναίους και αξιωματικούς. Κι ας μην έχουν μέσα σύγχρονα όργανα και ας μην πιάνουν λιμάνια ξενόγλωσσα. 
> 
> Οι πρακτικοί καπεταναίοι είναι γι' αυτά τα καραβάκια θησαυρός. Ενώ άμα βάλεις κανέναν γαλονά της σχολής θα ψάχνεις να βρεις το καράβι...


Ναι, έχω μπαρκάρει.
Αν τα επιβατικά και τα φορτηγάκια είναι έτσι όπως λες τότε ναι, μιλάμε για διαφορετικούς κόσμους ναυτιλίας. Εξ' αρχής δεν μιλούσα για ακτοπλοία και για μικρά φορτηγά που κάνουν εσωτερικούς πλόες και είναι παλιάς κατασκευής. Μιλούσα για την παγκόσμια ναυτιλία. Το βλέπω απόλυτα λογικό κάποιος νέος άνθρωπος που έχει τελειώσει μια σχολή να μην θέλει να πιάσει δουλειά πάνω σε ένα πλοίο που είναι παλιό. Και ποιος ο λόγος να το κάνει αφού την ίδια στιγμή υπάρχει και η άλλη ναυτιλία που λέω εγώ. Σίγουρα οι πρακτικοί είναι θυσαυρός για αυτά τα πλοία αλλά για τα άλλα δε νομίζω να είναι και τόσο θυσαυρός.

----------


## leodint63

http://www2.rizospastis.gr/story.do?id=3691113&publDate=16/3/1995

http://www2.rizospastis.gr/story.do?id=3780613&publDate=28/7/1999

http://www.reporters.gr/souda/

http://www.tanea.gr/default.asp?pid=14&la=1&ct=11&artid=4539125

Παραθέτω μερικά links με την περιγραφή σχετικά προσφάτων τραγικών ναυαγίων και λυπηρών περιστατικών απλά για να επισημάνω ότι κίνδυνοι εν δυνάμει, σε λανθάνουσα μορφή, η σε υπολανθάνουσα μορφή ,ελλοχεύουν επί παντός πλοίου,ανεξαρτήτως μεγέθους, άσχετα αν είναι παραβεβλημένο σε κάποιον προβλήτα ,αν ταξιδεύει στο Αιγαίο, στην Μεσόγειο η σε όλη την υφήλιο. Θεωρώ δε επιβεβλημένο το επιβαίνον πλήρωμα να είναι σε θέση έχοντας τις γνώσεις και την ικανότητα να επισημαίνει τους κινδύνους και να τους εξαλείφει .Με αυτόν τον τρόπο το πλοίο θα φέρει σε πέρας την αποστολή του με την μεγαλύτερη δυνατή ωφέλεια.

----------


## Roger Rabbit

> Οι πρακτικοί καπεταναίοι είναι γι' αυτά τα καραβάκια θησαυρός. Ενώ άμα βάλεις κανέναν γαλονά της σχολής θα ψάχνεις να βρεις το καράβι...


Ναι, για φαντάσου και το αντίθετο.......................
Εκεί να δείς!
 :Very Happy:

----------


## B737

> http://www2.rizospastis.gr/story.do?id=3691113&publDate=16/3/1995
> 
> http://www2.rizospastis.gr/story.do?id=3780613&publDate=28/7/1999
> 
> http://www.reporters.gr/souda/
> 
> http://www.tanea.gr/default.asp?pid=14&la=1&ct=11&artid=4539125
> 
> Παραθέτω μερικά links με την περιγραφή σχετικά προσφάτων τραγικών ναυαγίων και λυπηρών περιστατικών απλά για να επισημάνω ότι κίνδυνοι εν δυνάμει, σε λανθάνουσα μορφή, η σε υπολανθάνουσα μορφή ,ελλοχεύουν επί παντός πλοίου,ανεξαρτήτως μεγέθους, άσχετα αν είναι παραβεβλημένο σε κάποιον προβλήτα ,αν ταξιδεύει στο Αιγαίο, στην Μεσόγειο η σε όλη την υφήλιο. Θεωρώ δε επιβεβλημένο το επιβαίνον πλήρωμα να είναι σε θέση έχοντας τις γνώσεις και την ικανότητα να επισημαίνει τους κινδύνους και να τους εξαλείφει .Με αυτόν τον τρόπο το πλοίο θα φέρει σε πέρας την αποστολή του με την μεγαλύτερη δυνατή ωφέλεια.


Συμφωνώ μαζί σου. Η εκπαίδευση είναι το Α και το Ω ανεξάρτητα τον τύπο πλοίου. Δυστυχώς όμως συμβαίνουν κι αυτά. Σχετικά με ατυχήματα μπορείτε να δείτε κι εδώ, όποιος θέλει, με επίσημα στοιχεία και ανάλυση των συμβάντων:
http://www.maib.gov.uk/home/index.cfm

http://www.ntsb.gov/

Βέβαια, το πρώτο link είναι για ατυχήματα στην Αγγλία και το δεύτερο για Αμερική, αλλά είναι ενδιαφέρον.

----------


## Eng

Με το συμπαθιο, ολα ωραια και καλα... αλλα μηπως το θεμα εδω αναφερεται στη σχεση Γυναικας και Ναυτιλιας? Γιατι απο τα τελευταια post..δεν φαινεται.
Παρακαλω να παρουσιαζετε τις αποψεις σας που αφορουν το συγκεκριμενο θεμα.
Ευχαριστω.

----------


## leodint63

Αν και στα τελευταία posts αποτυπώνονται προσεγγίσεις, προβληματισμοί και εμπειρίες που έχουν σαν κοινή βάση την ανάγκη ύπαρξης μόρφωσης και παιδείας εις τους εμπλεκομένους εις την ναυτιλία ως απαραίτητη προϋπόθεση για την ομαλή διείσδυση και παραμονή γυναικών εις το επάγγελμα ,προφανώς το πλαίσιο παραδειγμάτων – ατυχημάτων τα οποία παραθέσαμε είχε ως αποτέλεσμα να αντικειμενοποιηθει το υποκείμενο και να θεωρηθεί ότι έχουμε εκτραπεί από το θέμα.
Θα προσπαθήσουμε να παραμείνουμε εστιασμένοι στο θέμα

----------


## Kapetanissa

Θα συμφωνήσω με τον προλαλήσαντα, πως οι τοποθετήσεις έστω και αν φαίνονται εκτός θέματος, είναι εντός και μάλιστα πολύ. Πάντα για το *γυναίκα και ναυτιλία* μιλάμε και ενδιαφέρει όπως είπε και ο Leodint63 η ομαλή διείσδυση και παραμονή των γυναικών στον κόσμο της ναυτιλίας. 

Και θα δώσω και απόδειξη. Πώς και γιατί δηλαδή όσα ειπώθηκαν παραπάνω σχετίζονται άμεσα με την είσοδο γυναικών στο ναυτικό επάγγελμα. 

Όπως όλοι γνωρίζουμε *η επίσημη είσοδος γυναικών στην ελληνική ναυτιλία σε θέσεις αξιωματικών σηματοδοτείται με την ίδρυση των πρώτων δημόσιων σχολών πλοιάρχων και ασυρματιστών γυναικών. Και φέτος κλείνουν 30 χρόνια* από την αποφοίτηση των πρώτων σπουδαστριών σε αυτές τις σχολές. (ΑΔΣΕΝ ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑ συγκεκριμένα) 

*Τι αλλάζει λοιπόν στα τέλη του '70* και ξαφνικά λαμβάνεται αυτή η απόφαση; Να ανοίξουν οι πύλες για τις γυναίκες; 

*Μα οι απαιτήσεις της ναυτιλίας μας για αξιωματικούς μορφωμένους*. Έχουμε δηλαδή πλέον αρκετά πλοία σύγχρονα που προϋποθέτουν γνώσεις χειρισμού σύγχρονων μηχανημάτων και όχι απλά γερά μπράτσα. Όπως και αυξημένες απαιτήσεις σε όλους τους άλλους τομείς εργασίας -  ειδικά του πλοιάρχου. Μπορεί η ναυτοσύνη να παραμένει πάντα ζητούμενο όμως ο σημερινός καπετάνιος έρχεται σε επαφή με πλήθος αρχών και φορέων και πρέπει να είναι σε θέση να εκπροσωπήσει σωστά το πλοίο και την εταιρεία του. 

Γι' αυτό και τόνισα παραπάνω ότι δεν είναι θέμα φεμινισμού η είσοδος των γυναικών. Είναι λάθος αν μια γυναίκα ναυτικός αντιλαμβάνεται το ρόλο της ως φεμινιστικό κατόρθωμα. Αντίθετα πρέπει να αντιλαμβάνεται σωστά την αναγκαιότητα που η είσοδος των γυναικών ήρθε να καλύψει. Και εκεί να δώσει τη μάχη της και για την προσωπική της επιτυχία στο επάγγελμα. 

Όμως δεν πρέπει να αγνοούμε και την άλλη όψη του νομίσματος. Πως δεν αποτελείται η ναυτιλία μας μόνο από σύγχρονα πλοία. Και όπως ειπώθηκε παραπάνω από τον Β737: 




> Το βλέπω απόλυτα λογικό κάποιος νέος άνθρωπος που έχει τελειώσει μια σχολή να μην θέλει να πιάσει δουλειά πάνω σε ένα πλοίο που είναι παλιό. Και ποιος ο λόγος να το κάνει αφού την ίδια στιγμή υπάρχει και η άλλη ναυτιλία που λέω εγώ. Σίγουρα οι πρακτικοί είναι θυσαυρός για αυτά τα πλοία αλλά για τα άλλα δε νομίζω να είναι και τόσο θυσαυρός.


Θα προβάλω όμως εδώ και αντιρρήσεις. Στο ποιος ο λόγος που αναρωτιέται ο Β737. Και θα του απαντήσω ευθέως: Η ΑΝΕΡΓΙΑ!

Όταν δε βρίσκεις δουλειά, αγαπητέ φίλε, δεν κοιτάς τι καράβι είναι. Μόνο να μπαρκάρεις. Κι εδώ αρχίζει το πρόβλημα των γυναικών. Γιατί σε καιρούς κρίσης οι μεν άντρες μορφωμένοι αξιωματικοί θα μπουν και στα άλλα καράβια, που ζητάν από τον αξιωματικό να δουλεύει και σαν λοστρόμος και σαν ναύτης, οι δε γυναίκες θα μείνουν στη στεριά να βλέπουν τα καράβια να αναχωρούν... Εντάξει, υπάρχουν και οι αντρογυναίκες, αλλά πόσες είναι αυτές; Μιλάμε για την πλειοψηφία και όχι για τις εξαιρέσεις. 

Και δεν είναι μόνο οι απαιτήσεις της δουλειάς. Είναι και οι συνθήκες ενδιαίτησης. Στα μικρά και παλιά καραβάκια η γυναίκα θα υποχρεωθεί να μοιράζεται πχ τους χώρους υγιεινής με τους άντρες συναδέλφους της. Δεν υπάρχει εκεί η πολυτέλεια να έχει καμπίνα με δικό της μπάνιο. Κι επειδή το έχω ζήσει το πρόβλημα, ξέρω και τι συνεπάγεται μια τέτοια κατάσταση. 

Ή ακόμη, από πρόσφατο παράδειγμα γυναίκας δοκίμου που έκανε εκπαιδευτικό σε ένα μικρό καραβάκι... Της έδωσαν για καμπίνα το χώρο του φαρμακείου που ταυτόχρονα φιλοξενούσε και το φωτοτυπικό μηχάνημα. Πήγαινε η κοπέλα να κοιμηθεί και τρεις το πρωί της χτύπαγαν την πόρτα για να βγάλουν απαραίτητα έγγραφα του πλοίου φωτοτυπία. Εννοείται πως κοιμόταν πάντα ντυμένη με το παντελόνι της. Κι εννοείται πως για μια γυναίκα δεν είναι και το πιο ευχάριστο πράγμα στον κόσμο να μην έχει τον προσωπικό της χώρο να φυλάει τα πράγματά της αλλά να μπαίνει ο καθένας οποιαδήποτε στιγμή. 

Λοιπόν. Κι εγώ αν ήμουν υπεύθυνη ναυτολόγησης σε μια εταιρεία δε θα έπαιρνα κορίτσια για τέτοια καραβάκια. Θα προτιμούσα άντρες. Και μάλιστα πρακτικούς πλοιάρχους. 

Αν πάλι έφτιαχνα πλήρωμα για ένα υπερσύγχρονο πλοίο θα φρόντιζα να προσλάβω τον πιο μορφωμένο από τους ενδιαφερόμενους, άσχετα από φύλο. 

Έτσι έχουμε σήμερα γυναίκες αξιωματικούς σε LNG και σε σούπερ τάνκερς όχι όμως στα μικρά καραβάκια... Να ξέρουμε και να καταλαβαίνουμε γιατί συμβαίνει αυτό. Δεν είναι μειωτικό για τις γυναίκες. Μάλλον το αντίθετο...

----------


## tonia dok.

egina melos edw gia na ekfrasw thn aganakthsh mou!!eimai se aen sto 1 etos k molis exasa to 2o e3amhno gt den vrhka eteria na mparkarw!!vlepete i frash "den pernoume kopeles"egina soupa!k oses pernoune an den exeis meson den kaneis tipota!!egw loipon den exw alla den ta parataw 8a 3anaprospa8isw an k 8a eimai 2eths etsi k as perasa ta ma8imata ta swsthka ktl etsi goustaroun autoi!!3erw einai mpelades i gyneka sto karavi!!oxi oles omws dokimaste mas re gamoto!makari na i3era pou na apeu8in8w!

----------


## Michael

Συμμερίζωμε την αγανάκτησή σου και μάλιστα έτυχε μόλις πριν λίγο να διαβάσω ότι περίπου 150 σπουδαστές των ΑΕΝ δεν έχουν ναυτολογηθεί και οι 100 είναι γυναίκες.
Δυστυχώς το ΥΕΝ δεν έχει λάβει σοβαρή πρόνοια ώστε να μην παρατηρούνται αυτά τα φαινόμενα. Ακόμα είναι πολύ δύσκολο να μπορέσουν οι γυναίκες και μάλιστα σπουδάστριες να γίνουν δεκτές στα πλοία και αυτό είτε λόγω προκαταλήψεων για τις ικανότητές τους είτε για το φόβο μήπως υπάρχουν παρατράγουδα στις σχέσεις με τους άρρενες συναδελφους και βρει η εταιρία το μπελά της..
Όπως και να χει, είναι απαράδεκτο να αφήνεις να μπαίνουν στις σχολές τόσα νεα παιδιά και ύστερα πριν καν ξεκινήσουν να τους κόβεις τα φτερά την στιγμή μάλιστα που υποτίθεται ότι υπάρχει έλλειψη ποιοτικών πληρωμάτων.
Το μόνο που μπορείτε να κάνετε (εκτός από.. υπομονή) είναι να απευθυνθείτει στην διεύθυνση ναυτικής εκπαίδευσης του ΥΕΝ (το οποίο τώρα ούτε κι εγώ δεν μπορώ να παρακολουθήσω με ποιό υπουργείο έχει συγχωνευθεί..) και να ζητήσεται να σας βοηθήσουν να βρείτε πλοίο. Κατόπιν υπάρχει και η ένωση εφοπλιστών και το συνδικαλιστικό σωματείο. Δεν είμαι πολύ σίγουρος για το αποτέλσμα αλλά είναι ό,τι πιο πρακτικό μπορεί κάνεις να προτείνει αν δεν υπάρχει κάποιος στο ευρύτερο οικογενειακό και φιλικό περιβάλλον που να έχει σχέση με την ναυτιλία και να μπορεί να βοηθήσει. Λυπάμαι ειλικρινά και εύχωμαι εν τέλει με επιμονή και υπομονή όλα να πάνε καλά.

Πάντως σε γενικότερο επίπέδο πρέπει να γίνουν κάποιες κινήσεις και να παρθούν μέτρα. Σύμφωνα με τις τελευταίες πληροφορίες φετος ο αριθμός των εισακτέων στις ΑΕΝ θα είναι μειωμένος σε σχέση με πέρσι κατα 350 άτομα, αλλά αυτό δεν αρκεί. Πάντως θα πρέπει να γίνουν και κινήσεις ενημέρωσης/εκπαίδευσης των εταιριών και του προσωπικού (γραφείου και πλοίου) προκειμένου να υπάρχει διαφορετική αντιμετώπιση τόσο των νέων σπουδαστων εν γένει όσο και των γυναικών ειδικότερα. Εν τέλει δεν ξέρω και κατα πόσο είναι νόμιμο να σε απορίπτει κάποιος από μια δουλειά λόγω φύλλου. Αν αυτό δεν είναι φυλλετική διάκριση τότε τί είναι; Τα σωματεία και οι αρμόδιες υπηρησίες των υπουργείων δεν τους ενδιαφέρει το τι συμβαίνει και σε τι κινήσεις προβαίνουν όταν ένας σπουδαστής τους καταγγέλει  στην ουσία φυλλετική διάκριση; Διότι αυτό είναι όταν μια σπουδάστρια έρχεται και σου λέει ότι την απορρίπτουν ρητά επειδή είναι κοπέλα. Που είναι η ισότητα; Τί πρέπει δηλαδή να κάνει κανείς; Να βγει στα κανάλια;

----------


## leodint63

Είναι πράγματι λυπηρό το ανωτέρω φαινόμενο. Τα προηγούμενα χρόνια λόγω της έξαρσης των παραγγελιών νέων πλοίων ,του αναρριχόμενου σε νέα υψηλά ναυλαρίθμου, της υπέρμετρης αισιοδοξίας για την παγκόσμια οικονομία, έγινε ορατός ο κίνδυνος τα νέα πλοία που θα καθελκυσθούν να μη μπορέσουν να στελεχωθούν επαρκώς. Νέες καμπάνιες προσέλκυσης νέων στο ναυτικό επάγγελμα επινοήθηκαν.(βλέπε ΙΜΟ Go to sea campaign).Στην Ελληνική πραγματικότητα το ηλιοβασίλεμα με τον δόκιμο και τον εξάντα ήταν σε πρώτη ζήτηση όπως και ο νεανίας καθήμενος στην μεγάλου κυβισμού μηχανή του που αγνάντευε το πέλαγος. Στην Ινδική πραγματικότητα προσπαθούσαν να δελεάσουν τους νέους προσφέροντας έπειτα από μια δεκαετία εργασίας ,άπειρο ελεύθερο χρόνο για γκολφ. Στην Φιλιπινέζικη πραγματικότητα έταζαν στους Φιλιπινέζους νέους φίλους ανά την υδρόγειο. Αποτέλεσμα των ανωτέρω ήταν η αθρόα εισαγωγή σπουδαστών και σπουδαστριών στις σχολές μην τυχόν και ξεμείνει η πιάτσα από κόσμο. Όσον αφορά δε τον γυναικείο πληθυσμό σε περιόδους έλλειψης πληρωμάτων απετέλεσε το λεγόμενο “untapped resource” εργατικού δυναμικού. Χρονιά σταθμός υπήρξε το 1978(αν θυμάμαι καλά ) που εισήλθαν για πρώτη φορά γυναίκες στις σχολές. Λίγο οι ράδες στην Νιγηρία, λίγο η υπέρμετρη αισιοδοξία για την στο διηνεκές ανάπτυξη της ναυτιλίας κάτι παρόμοιο με σήμερα συνέβη και γέμισε ο κόλπος της Ελευσίνας με παροπλισμένα(για λίγο γιατί μετά πήγαν για scrap).Οι γυναίκες πλήρωσαν δυστυχώς με το τίμημα της ανεργίας την μετάπτωση από τον ένα οικονομικό κύκλο στον άλλον.

Αλλά φευ, για άλλη μια φορά η ιστορία επαναλαμβάνεται σαν ιλαροκωμωδία. Τα χρηματιστήρια κατακρημνίζονται, ο ναυλάριθμος βρίσκεται στα τάρταρα, οι παραγγελίες πλοίων είτε ακυρώνονται είτε οι παραδόσεις μετατίθενται στο αβέβαιο μέλλον. Εφοπλιστές οι οποίοι διαφήμιζαν το the sky is the limit ,βλέπουν την μετοχή τους να κοστίζει μηδέν κόμμα κάτι ψιλά, άλλοι μεγιστάνες εκλιπαρούν για χρηματοδότηση από τις τράπεζες ώστε να αποπερατωθούν τα παραγγελθέντα πλοία .Πλοία παροπλίζονται(για λίγο) ελπίζοντας στην ταχεία ανάρρωση της παγκόσμιας οικονομίας(παγκόσμια= κινέζικη).Αλλά το χρηματιστήριο της Σαγκάης είναι και αυτό άρρωστο και όπως το βλέπω μάλλον προς τα κάτω κοιτάζει.. Εφοπλιστές οι οποίοι είναι σοφοί ,έχουν πουλήσει εδώ και αρκετό καιρό και αναμένουν την βαθειά ύφεση για να ξανααγοράσουν πλοία σε λίαν δελεαστικές τιμές. Και ο παρόν οικονομικός κύκλος θα δώσει την σκυτάλη στον επόμενο.

Για άλλη μια φορά τα όνειρα κάποιων παιδιών και οι θυσίες κάποιων γονιών δεν θα ευοδωθούν. Οι αρμόδιοι δεν αντελήφθησαν εγκαίρως την επερχόμενη απειλή του παγκόσμιου χρέους και συνέχιζαν να δέχονται υπεράριθμους στις σχολές, χωρίς πρόβλεψη για τις δυνατότητες μελλοντικής απασχόλησης. Για άλλη μια φορά θα ξαναδημιουργήσουν τους “never recruited”.Εφέτος σαν κάτι να αντιλήφθησαν και ανακοίνωσαν ότι θα μειώσουν τον αριθμό των εισακτέων. Αυτό είναι το λεγόμενο λάθος timing.Αλλά φταίνε και λίγο τα παιδιά. Παρασύρονται από τις διαφημίσεις και και ανυποψίαστα παίρνουν αποφάσεις ζωής. Χωρίς τον παραμικρό υπολογισμό της μελλοντικής αξίας των αποφάσεων τους.

Οι γυναίκες είναι τα πρώτα θύματα όπως ήταν και στο παρελθόν χωρίς αυτό να σημαίνει ότι και η υπόλοιπη Ελληνική κοινωνία δεν θα πιεσθεί ιδιαίτερα από τις επερχόμενες οικονομικές εξελίξεις.

Όσον αφορά την Tonia .dok συνιστώ ψυχραιμία.

----------


## argonauths

ΕΓΩ ΤΩΡΑ ΘΑ ΦΕΡΩ ΕΝΑ ΑΛΛΟ ΘΕΜΑ ΣΤΟ ΤΡΑΠΕΖΙ, ΚΑΙ ΠΙΣΤΕΥΩ ΟΤΙ ΘΑ ΣΥΜΦΩΝΗΣΟΥΝ ΟΙ ΠΕΡΙΣΟΤΕΡΟΙ. ΚΑΤ' ΕΜΕ ΠΙΣΤΕΥΩ ΟΤΙ Η ΠΕΤΡΑ ΤΟΥ ΣΚΑΝΔΑΛΟΥ ΣΤΑ ΠΛΟΙΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΟΙ ΓΥΝΑΙΚΕΣ ΚΑΙ ΙΔΙΚΑ ΣΤΑ ΠΟΝΤΟΠΟΡΑ ΔΕΝ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΠΡΟΚΑΤΙΛΗΜΕΝΟΣ ΑΛΛΑ ΑΠΟ ΟΤΙ ΞΕΡΩ ΑΦΤΟ ΕΧΕΙ ΔΕΙΞΕΙ Η ΕΙΣΟΔΟΣ ΤΩΝ ΓΥΝΑΙΚΩΝ ....

----------


## xotiko

Κατ αρχην δεν ειναι καθολου νεο θεμα αυτο που εθιξες τωρα,αλλα συζητηθηκε πολυ,για αρκετο διαστημα.Διαφωνω.ωστοσο,αγαπητε μου,διαφωνω καθετα!Με εχουν καλυψει ηδη οι αποψεις της Καπετανισσας,αλλα θα σου πω οτι μια γυναικα μπορει να σταθει ψηλα και να κερδισει το σεβασμο και την εκτιμηση των συναδελφων της.ακομα και σε τοσο ευαισθητα ποστα.Εξαρταται αποκλειστικα απο την προσωπικοτητα και την επαγγελματικη της καταρτηση.Οταν σεβεται η ιδια τον εαυτο της και το επαγγελμα της,αυτο αντανακλα και στους γυρω της.Πιστεψε με,τα ιδια αν οχι μεγαλυτερα προβληματα προκαλουν αντρες αξιωματικοι στα καραβια με την αναρμοστη συμπεριφορα τους και την ελλειπη καταρτηση τους.Αν αυτη τη στιγμη ο Ελληνας ναυτικος δεν εχει το κυρος που του πρεπει,ευθυνονται οι αντρες ναυτικοι κι οχι οι γυναικες.Οι λογοι εχουν αναλυθει με επιχειρηματα και σαφηνεια απο τους προλαλησαντες ως τωρα.Σεβομαι τις ανησυχιες σου,απλα εκφραζω την αποψη μου ως ανθρωπος κι οχι ως γυναικα-σουφραζετα σε καμμια περιπτωση.

----------


## Kapetanissa

> ΕΓΩ ΤΩΡΑ ΘΑ ΦΕΡΩ ΕΝΑ ΑΛΛΟ ΘΕΜΑ ΣΤΟ ΤΡΑΠΕΖΙ, ΚΑΙ ΠΙΣΤΕΥΩ ΟΤΙ ΘΑ ΣΥΜΦΩΝΗΣΟΥΝ ΟΙ ΠΕΡΙΣΟΤΕΡΟΙ. ΚΑΤ' ΕΜΕ ΠΙΣΤΕΥΩ ΟΤΙ Η ΠΕΤΡΑ ΤΟΥ ΣΚΑΝΔΑΛΟΥ ΣΤΑ ΠΛΟΙΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΟΙ ΓΥΝΑΙΚΕΣ ΚΑΙ ΙΔΙΚΑ ΣΤΑ ΠΟΝΤΟΠΟΡΑ ΔΕΝ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΠΡΟΚΑΤΙΛΗΜΕΝΟΣ ΑΛΛΑ ΑΠΟ ΟΤΙ ΞΕΡΩ ΑΦΤΟ ΕΧΕΙ ΔΕΙΞΕΙ Η ΕΙΣΟΔΟΣ ΤΩΝ ΓΥΝΑΙΚΩΝ ....


Θα συμφωνήσω. Εξάλλου είναι γνωστό ότι εκ γυναικός πηγάζουν τα φαύλα. Όπως και η παροιμία ΠΥΡ - ΓΥΝΗ - ΚΑΙ ΘΑΛΑΣΣΑ. Κι απορώ μ' εκείνους που σκεφτήκαν να ενώσουν τα δυο κακά μαζί. 

Εσύ Αργοναύτη, ως Αργοναύτης, θα έχεις και προσωπική πείρα του πράγματος. Διότι όπως είναι γνωστό στην Αργοναυτική εκστρατεία συμμετείχε και γυναίκα. Η περίφημη Αταλάντη. 

Παρά την ... κατσικοπόδαρη... η εκστρατεία λένε πως πέτυχε. Και έφερε το χρυσόμαλλο δέρας. 

Να σημειώσω ότι στην εκστρατεία πήραν μέρος όλοι οι ήρωες της Ελλάδος, πενήντα τον αριθμό, συμπεριλαμβανομένου και του Ηρακλή. Ανάμεσα τους ήταν οι Διόσκουροι, Κάστωρ και Πολυδεύκης, ο Ίδας και Λυνκέας, ο Ορφέας, ο Πηλέας, ο Μελέαγρος, ο Τυδέας, ο Αμφιάραος, όπως μπορεί κανείς να διαβάσει εδώ:

http://www.sikyon.com/mykinai/argonautes_gr.html

όπου βεβαίως αναφέρεται και η παρουσία της Αταλάντης. 

Αν και πρόκειται για μυθολογική διήγηση και όχι για πραγματικό γεγονός, αποκαλύπτει ότι οι αρχαίοι μας πρόγονοι δεν ήταν αρνητικοί στην παρουσία της γυναίκας στα πλοία και δη στα ποντοπόρα, αφού η Αργώ, το θρυλικό καράβι του Ιάσονα, διέσχισε την πρώτη θάλασσα που έλαβε το όνομα Πόντος και συγκεκριμένα Εύξεινος Πόντος. Και μάλιστα την έβαλαν να συντροφεύει όχι όποιους κι όποιους, μα τους ήρωες της Ελλάδας! κι ανάμεσά τους κοτζάμ Ηρακλή. 

Αυτή ήταν η πραγματική θέση της Ελληνίδας εκείνα τα χρόνια και γι' αυτό η πατρίδα μας τότε κατάφερε να φτάσει στο λαμπρότερο σημείο της ιστορίας της. Αργότερα, όταν ξένα ήθη και έθιμα επικράτησαν, οι γυναίκες κλείστηκαν στους γυναικωνίτες... Και μόνο σαν η πατρίδα κινδύνευε διάβαιναν την πόρτα του και έπιαναν όπλα δίπλα στους άντρες. 

Να θυμίσω ότι η Μπουμπουλίνα φέρει το βαθμό του ναυάρχου; Ή να θυμίσω την τεράστια συμβολή της στο να έχουμε σήμερα ελεύθερη πατρίδα; 

Φίλε Αργοναύτη, είναι παρατηρημένο πως όπου μπήκε η γυναίκα κατάφερε να δώσει νέα πνοή. Κι αν εσύ μας θεωρείς πέτρες του σκανδάλου εγώ από προσωπική πείρα λέγω πως ακόμη και με αυτή την έννοια η παρουσία της γυναίκας "αναγκάζει" τους άντρες του πληρώματος να συμπεριφέρονται πιο αντρίκεια. Ειδικά σε καταστάσεις δύσκολες. Γιατί το γονίδιο του αντρικού εγωισμού δεν τους επιτρέπεις μπροστά στη γυναίκα να φανούν κατώτεροι των περιστάσεων. Όσοι τουλάχιστον είναι αληθινοί άντρες. Για τους άλλους το καταλαβαίνω και το ασπάζομαι πως η παρουσία της γυναίκας στο πλοίο τους προκαλεί άγχος αξεπέραστο. Ίσως γι' αυτό και οι παλιοί έλληνες διάλεξαν την αφρόκρεμα για συντρόφους της Αταλάντης...

----------


## xotiko

Εγραψες,αγαπητη μου!Ευφυεστατη απαντηση!Τυχεροι οσοι σε εχουν δασκαλα και συντροφια τους.Να εισαο καλα!

----------


## leodint63

argonauths 
To post σου αποκαλύπτει μια αναδυόμενη (μάλλον δική σου καθότι δεν βλέπω να συμφωνεί κάποιος με την συνεισφορά σου στο τραπέζι) κοινωνική αντίληψη βάσει της οποίας οι εργαζόμενες εις τα πλοία γυναίκες ανήκουν σε κάποια «παραβατική» κοινωνική ομάδα.
Επίσης μου προκαλεί μεγάλη εντύπωση το ότι δεν υπαινίσσεσαι αλλά δείχνεις να είσαι απόλυτα πεπεισμένος ότι η παραβατικότητα (πέτρα του σκανδάλου) την οποία αναφέρεις αποτελεί και θεσμικό μόρφωμα .
Δεν θα έπρεπε αυτήν την θεωρητική σου διακήρυξη να την τεκμηριώσεις με την απαραίτητη ανάλυση εμπειρικού υλικού? Ίσως τότε θα μπορούσαμε οι συμμετέχοντες να την συζητήσουμε συνοπτικά και να αντιληφθούμε τις διαδικασίες και τις διεργασίες της κοινωνικής μεταβολής που συντελούνται σε ένα ποντοπόρο πλοίο όπου εργάζονται και γυναίκες συνάδελφοι και να προσπαθήσουμε να κινηθούμε σε ένα τρόπο ερμηνείας του υπό δημιουργία πολιτιστικού υποδείγματος(πέτρα του σκανδάλου) που αναφέρεις .

----------


## leodint63

Kapetanissa

Εξαιρετική η εκφορά του γραπτού σου λόγου. Δεν μπορείς παρά να έχεις την αναγνώριση μου για τις ικανότητες και δεξιότητες που διαθέτεις ,πιστεύω αποκτηθείσες μέσα από διαδικασία σπουδών ,μελέτης ,κατάρτισης και εμπειρίας. Όλα σου τα κείμενα είναι επιμελώς τεκμηριωμένα, μεστά σε νοήματα και ουσία και παραπέμπουν σε πολυσύνθετη και πολύπλευρη προσωπικότητα. Στο σημερινό περιβάλλον υποκουλτούρας και απαξίωσης το οποίο έχει ενστερνισθεί μεγάλο μέρος της Ελληνικής κοινωνίας ,σίγουρα αποτελείς πρότυπο εκπαιδευτικού.

----------


## Kapetanissa

xotiko και  leodint63,

Ευχαριστώ για τα καλά σας λόγια και με χαροποιούν ιδιαίτερα καθώς προέρχονται από ανθρώπους που και εκτιμώ και χειρίζονται με δεινότητα το λόγο. 

Όσο για τις αναφορές σας στην επαγγελματική μου ιδιότητα, επιτρέψτε μου να μοιραστώ μαζί σας μια μεγάλη χαρά. Έπειτα από 25 χρόνια σε σχολικές αίθουσες της Αθήνας, ανοίγω επιτέλους τα φτερά μου και αναχωρώ. Δεν είναι όμως μόνο το ταξίδι...  αν και μου ξαναφέρνει στο νου τις εποχές που έπαιρνα τη βαλιτσούλα μου για να μπαρκάρω. Είναι κυρίως ο προορισμός. Δίπλα στη θάλασσα... εκεί θα είναι από το Σεπτέμβρη η νέα μου θέση εργασίας. Ξανασμίγω με τη μεγάλη αγαπημένη. 


Το κόκκινο πλαίσιο δείχνει το νέο μου σχολείο. Ηγουμενίτσα. Ακριβώς εκεί που φεύγουν τα καραβάκια για την Κέρκυρα. Αν ποτέ κανείς περάσει από κει, θα χαρώ πολύ να τα πούμε και από κοντά. 

Εννοείται πως θα στέλνω στο Ναυτιλία και όλα τα νέα από το λιμάνι της Ηγουμενίτσας. 

Ξέρετε, για πλάκα έλεγα πολλές φορές στο παρελθόν πως αν μπορούσα θα μετέφερα την τάξη μου σε καράβι. Να γυρνάμε όλο τον κόσμο με τους μαθητές μου, κάνοντας μάθημα και ταξιδεύοντας ταυτόχρονα! 

Ε, αφού αυτό είναι ανέφικτο, βρήκα τη λύση να μετακομίσω σε ένα σχολείο που είναι φάτσα αντίκρυ σε λιμάνι. Μόνο ένας μικρός δρόμος το χωρίζει απ' αυτό. Θα διδάσκω και θα ακούω τις σειρήνες των πλοίων!  Τι άλλο θέλει μια πρώην ναυτικός για να νιώθει ευτυχισμένη;

----------


## argonauths

ΚΟΙΤΑΧΤΕ ΝΑ ΔΕΙΤΕ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΜΑΛΛΟΝ ΔΕΝ ΕΓΙΝΑ ΚΑΤΑΝΟΗΤΟΣ,ΕΠΑΝΑΔΙΑΤΥΠΩΝΩ ΛΟΙΠΟΝ ΟΤΙ ΔΕΝ ΑΦΟΡΙΖΩ ΤΗΣ ΓΥΝΑΙΚΕΣ ΑΛΛΑ ΤΟΙΣ ΚΡΙΝΩ ΩΣ ΜΗ ΙΚΑΝΕΣ ΣΤΑ ΠΟΝΤΟΠΟΡΑ ΛΟΓΩ ΦΥΛΛΟΥ ,ΛΟΓΩ ΠΡΟΚΑΤΑΛΗΠΨΕΙΣ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ ΠΛΗΡΩΜΑ, ΠΟΛΛΕΣ ΦΟΡΕΣ ΛΟΓΩ ΑΔΥΝΑΜΙΑΣ ΕΙΤΕ ΜΥΙΚΗΣ ΕΙΤΕ ΑΝΤΙΛΗΨΕΙΣ ΚΑΙ ΠΟΛΛΑ ΑΛΛΑ ΕΤΣΙ ΘΕΟΡΩ ΠΩΣ ΟΙ ΤΟΜΟΙΣ ΠΟΥ ΤΟΥΣ ΑΡΜΟΖΟΥΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ Η ΑΚΤΟΠΛΟΙΑ Η ΚΡΟΥΑΖΙΕΡΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΠΟΙΟ ΚΟΝΤΑ ΣΤΙΣ ΔΥΝΑΜΕΙΣ ΤΟΥΣ ΔΙΧΩΣ ΝΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΦΤΟ ΥΠΟΤΙΜΗΤΙΚΟ  ...

----------


## Kapetanissa

> ΚΟΙΤΑΧΤΕ ΝΑ ΔΕΙΤΕ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΜΑΛΛΟΝ ΔΕΝ ΕΓΙΝΑ ΚΑΤΑΝΟΗΤΟΣ,ΕΠΑΝΑΔΙΑΤΥΠΩΝΩ ΛΟΙΠΟΝ ΟΤΙ ΔΕΝ ΑΦΟΡΙΖΩ ΤΗΣ ΓΥΝΑΙΚΕΣ ΑΛΛΑ ΤΟΙΣ ΚΡΙΝΩ ΩΣ ΜΗ ΙΚΑΝΕΣ ΣΤΑ ΠΟΝΤΟΠΟΡΑ ΛΟΓΩ ΦΥΛΛΟΥ ,ΛΟΓΩ ΠΡΟΚΑΤΑΛΗΠΨΕΙΣ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ ΠΛΗΡΩΜΑ, ΠΟΛΛΕΣ ΦΟΡΕΣ ΛΟΓΩ ΑΔΥΝΑΜΙΑΣ ΕΙΤΕ ΜΥΙΚΗΣ ΕΙΤΕ ΑΝΤΙΛΗΨΕΙΣ ΚΑΙ ΠΟΛΛΑ ΑΛΛΑ ΕΤΣΙ ΘΕΟΡΩ ΠΩΣ ΟΙ ΤΟΜΟΙΣ ΠΟΥ ΤΟΥΣ ΑΡΜΟΖΟΥΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ Η ΑΚΤΟΠΛΟΙΑ Η ΚΡΟΥΑΖΙΕΡΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΠΟΙΟ ΚΟΝΤΑ ΣΤΙΣ ΔΥΝΑΜΕΙΣ ΤΟΥΣ ΔΙΧΩΣ ΝΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΦΤΟ ΥΠΟΤΙΜΗΤΙΚΟ ...


Διαβάζοντας προσεκτικά το μήνυμά σου καταλαβαίνω γιατί δεν κατάλαβες τις προηγούμενες απαντήσεις. Εκείνο το ΠΑΝ ΜΕΤΡΟΝ ΑΡΙΣΤΟΝ τι το ήθελες για τίτλο; Τουλάχιστον μάθε πως το αρχαίο ρητό είναι ΜΕΤΡΟΝ ΑΡΙΣΤΟΝ. Και σου εύχομαι μια μέρα να καταφέρεις και να το τηρήσεις.

----------


## xotiko

> xotiko και  leodint63,
> 
> Ευχαριστώ για τα καλά σας λόγια και με χαροποιούν ιδιαίτερα καθώς προέρχονται από ανθρώπους που και εκτιμώ και χειρίζονται με δεινότητα το λόγο. 
> 
> Όσο για τις αναφορές σας στην επαγγελματική μου ιδιότητα, επιτρέψτε μου να μοιραστώ μαζί σας μια μεγάλη χαρά. Έπειτα από 25 χρόνια σε σχολικές αίθουσες της Αθήνας, ανοίγω επιτέλους τα φτερά μου και αναχωρώ. Δεν είναι όμως μόνο το ταξίδι...  αν και μου ξαναφέρνει στο νου τις εποχές που έπαιρνα τη βαλιτσούλα μου για να μπαρκάρω. Είναι κυρίως ο προορισμός. Δίπλα στη θάλασσα... εκεί θα είναι από το Σεπτέμβρη η νέα μου θέση εργασίας. Ξανασμίγω με τη μεγάλη αγαπημένη. 
> 
> 
> Το κόκκινο πλαίσιο δείχνει το νέο μου σχολείο. Ηγουμενίτσα. Ακριβώς εκεί που φεύγουν τα καραβάκια για την Κέρκυρα. Αν ποτέ κανείς περάσει από κει, θα χαρώ πολύ να τα πούμε και από κοντά. 
> 
> ...


Δε φανταζεσαι ποσο σε ζηλευω,καλη μου!Το μονιμο ονειρο μου ειναι αυτο που τωρα εσυ πραγματοποιησες.Ελπιζω και προσευχομαι,συντομα να υπηρετησουμε μαζι εκει.Ποσο πολυ θα το ηθελα!Δεν ειναι ανεφικτο,απλα ισως αργησει λιγο.Αν τα καταφερω,λογω δουλειας,θα σε επισκεφθω σιγουρα.Εισαι ευτυχισμενη.Ζηστο και για τις δυο μας!Θα σε σκεφτομαι και θα χαμογελω με ελπιδα.

----------


## argonauths

> Διαβάζοντας προσεκτικά το μήνυμά σου καταλαβαίνω γιατί δεν κατάλαβες τις προηγούμενες απαντήσεις. Εκείνο το ΠΑΝ ΜΕΤΡΟΝ ΑΡΙΣΤΟΝ τι το ήθελες για τίτλο; Τουλάχιστον μάθε πως το αρχαίο ρητό είναι ΜΕΤΡΟΝ ΑΡΙΣΤΟΝ. Και σου εύχομαι μια μέρα να καταφέρεις και να το τηρήσεις.


ΘΑ ΠΡΟΤΙΜΟΥΣΑ ΝΑ ΑΠΑΝΤΗΣΕΙΣ ΜΕ ΜΙΑ ΤΕΚΜΗΡΙΩΜΕΝΗ ΑΠΟΨΗ ΠΑΡΑ ΜΕ ΦΛΙΑΡΕΣ ΥΠΟΔΕΙΞΕΙΣ.ΘΑ ΜΠΟΡΟΥΣΕΣ ΝΑ ΜΟΥ ΑΝΑΦΕΡΕΙΣ ΤΗΝ ΕΠΑΓΓΕΛΜΑΤΙΚΗ ΣΟΥ ΙΔΙΟΤΗΤΑ?

----------


## Kapetanissa

> ΘΑ ΠΡΟΤΙΜΟΥΣΑ ΝΑ ΑΠΑΝΤΗΣΕΙΣ ΜΕ ΜΙΑ ΤΕΚΜΗΡΙΩΜΕΝΗ ΑΠΟΨΗ ΠΑΡΑ ΜΕ ΦΛΙΑΡΕΣ ΥΠΟΔΕΙΞΕΙΣ.ΘΑ ΜΠΟΡΟΥΣΕΣ ΝΑ ΜΟΥ ΑΝΑΦΕΡΕΙΣ ΤΗΝ ΕΠΑΓΓΕΛΜΑΤΙΚΗ ΣΟΥ ΙΔΙΟΤΗΤΑ?


Η τεκμηρίωση, αγαπητέ μου, προϋποθέτει και κοινό κώδικα επικοινωνίας. Επιπλέον έχει γίνει ήδη στις προηγούμενες σελίδες του θέματος. Δεν έχεις παρά να τις διαβάσεις. 

Επαγγελματική ιδιότητα; 

1. Διπλωματούχος *ανθυποπλοίαρχος Εμπορικού Ναυτικού* - απόφοιτος ΑΔΣΕΝ ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑ (1980) και με υπηρεσία κυρίως σε σούπερ τάνκερς. 



vlcc Andros Orion - διώρυγα Σουέζ

2. *Παιδαγωγός* - απόφοιτος Ραλλείου Παιδαγωγικής Ακαδημίας και 2ετούς Μετεκπαίδευσης ΜΔΔΕ - Μεταπτυχιακές σπουδές στο Παιδαγωγικό Ινστιτούτο Κύπρου με υποτροφία του ΙΚΥ και αντικείμενο την εκπαιδευτική έρευνα -  Πιστοποίηση στις ΤΠΕ α΄επιπέδου και νυν σπουδάστρια του β΄επιπέδου πληροφορικής. 

3. *Εθελόντρια εκπαιδευτικός της Helmepa Junior* (με πρώτο πανελλαδικό βραβείο στην ομάδα των μαθητών μου  σε διαγωνισμό της οργάνωσης το 2006  http://mikrateratakia2.blogspot.com/...post_8041.html  και τιμητική συμμετοχή στον εορτασμό των  25χρονων  της Helmepa στο Μέγαρο Μουσικής Αθηνών, το 2007 http://mikrateratakia2.blogspot.com/...5-helmepa.html )

Εντάξει με το βιογραφικό μου; 

Και λέω ότι με βάση αυτή την πορεία ζωής είμαι σε θέση να κρίνω αν οι γυναίκες κάνουν ή δεν κάνουν για τα καράβια. Όπως και να γνωρίζω τις διαφορές των δύο φύλων, σε τι υστερεί το καθένα και σε τι υπερτερεί. 

Λαμβάνω επίσης υπόψη τα "βιογραφικά" πολλών άλλων φίλων, ανδρών και γυναικών, που έχουν αποφοιτήσει από σχολές πλοιάρχων. Η ανικανότητα να ανταποκριθούν στο επάγγελμα του ναυτικού είναι συνάρτηση ατομικών χαρακτηριστικών του καθενός και όχι του φύλου του. Έτσι από τους παλιούς συμμαθητές στην Εμποροπλοιάρχων υπάρχουν σήμερα αρκετοί που ακολούθησαν μια ανοδική καριέρα και άλλοι που εγκατέλειψαν τα καράβια για να γίνουν ταξιτζήδες, πωλητές κλπ. 

*Από τις γυναίκες, μια και αυτές αφορά το παρόν θέμα, έχουμε σήμερα αρκετές ανθυποπλοιάρχους, υποπλοιάρχους αλλά και στο βαθμό του Α΄ πλοιάρχου. ¶λλες κατάφεραν να γίνουν καθηγήτριες ή και διευθύντριες σπουδών  σε σχολές Εμπορικού Ναυτικού, στελέχη ναυτιλιακών εταιρειών ή και αξιωματικοί του λιμενικού.* Εκτενή - και τεκμηριωμένη - αναφορά στο θεσμό της ελληνίδας καπετάνισσας μπορείς να διαβάσεις εδώ:

http://kapetanisses.blogspot.com/p/blog-page.html

Νομίζω όμως ότι και εσύ χρωστάς να τεκμηριώσεις την άποψή σου. Πού στηρίζεις την κρίση σου:




> ΔΕΝ ΑΦΟΡΙΖΩ ΤΗΣ ΓΥΝΑΙΚΕΣ ΑΛΛΑ ΤΟΙΣ ΚΡΙΝΩ ΩΣ ΜΗ ΙΚΑΝΕΣ ΣΤΑ ΠΟΝΤΟΠΟΡΑ ΛΟΓΩ ΦΥΛΛΟΥ ,ΛΟΓΩ ΠΡΟΚΑΤΑΛΗΠΨΕΙΣ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ ΠΛΗΡΩΜΑ, ΠΟΛΛΕΣ ΦΟΡΕΣ ΛΟΓΩ ΑΔΥΝΑΜΙΑΣ ΕΙΤΕ ΜΥΙΚΗΣ ΕΙΤΕ ΑΝΤΙΛΗΨΕΙΣ ΚΑΙ ΠΟΛΛΑ ΑΛΛΑ ΕΤΣΙ ΘΕΟΡΩ ΠΩΣ ΟΙ ΤΟΜΟΙΣ ΠΟΥ ΤΟΥΣ ΑΡΜΟΖΟΥΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ Η ΑΚΤΟΠΛΟΙΑ Η ΚΡΟΥΑΖΙΕΡΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΠΟΙΟ ΚΟΝΤΑ ΣΤΙΣ ΔΥΝΑΜΕΙΣ ΤΟΥΣ ΔΙΧΩΣ ΝΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΦΤΟ ΥΠΟΤΙΜΗΤΙΚΟ ...




Και είμαι υποχρεωμένη να σε στενοχωρήσω λέγοντας ότι στη συντριπτική τους πλειοψηφία οι γυναίκες αξιωματικοί γέφυρας προτιμούν τα ποντοπόρα πλοία και όχι τα επιβατικά κάθε μορφής. Αφενός γιατί υπάρχουν και γυναίκες χειροδύναμες και αφετέρου γιατί άλλο αξιωματικός και άλλο ναύτης. Αν και *υπάρχουν και γυναίκες - ναύτες... πχ η Ματίνα Καλογεροπούλου, από τις Σπέτσες*:

http://i17.servimg.com/u/f17/11/67/15/71/19640910.jpg

Ναι, καταλαβαίνω, την προκατάληψη που εκφράζεις σε βάρος των γυναικών, δεν είσαι δα και ο πρώτος, αλλά και τα στοιχεία από την πορεία των γυναικών στη ναυτιλία αποδεικνύουν πως η άποψη αυτή στερείται ερείσματος και επιπλέον* η προκατάληψη είναι σύνηθες φαινόμενο αντίδρασης  απέναντι σε κάθε τι καινούριο*. Πάντα θα υπάρχουν άνθρωποι που δεν μπορούν να αποδεχθούν την πρόοδο και θα επιμένουν στο παλαιό. Το πρόβλημα λοιπόν δεν είναι των γυναικών που τόλμησαν να ανοίξουν τα φτερά τους αλλά εκείνων που ζαλίζονται να τις βλέπουν να πετούν ψηλά. 

Η ναυτιλία όμως - όπως και κάθε τομέας ανθρώπινης δραστηριότητας - έχει ανάγκη τον εκσυγχρονισμό, η αντίθετη τακτική οδηγεί στο μαρασμό και στην αποτυχία. *Τα πλοία σήμερα δεν κινούνται ούτε με κουπιά ούτε με πανιά και επομένως τα μπράτσα περισσεύουν.* Αντίθετα απαιτούν υψηλή θεωρητική κατάρτιση, ξένες γλώσσες, γνώσεις πληροφορικής κλπ. Να γιατί οι γυναίκες μπορούν ισότιμα να συναγωνιστούν τους άντρες συναδέλφους τους ως αξιωματικοί Ε.Ν. Γιατί μπορεί η φύση να δίνει προβάδισμα στη μυική δύναμη στους άντρες αλλά ανταποδίδει στις γυναίκες με εκείνο που και ο απλός λαός αναγνωρίζει, το θηλυκό μυαλό. 

Και πάλι βέβαια θα τονίσω ότι δεν είναι όλα τα δάχτυλα ίσα. Υπάρχουν και άντρες καχεκτικοί στο σώμα αλλά και γυναίκες που αντί για μυαλό διαθέτουν πίτουρα. ¶ρα *σε καμία περίπτωση δε θα ισχυριστώ πως κάνουν όλες οι γυναίκες για τα καράβια. Όπως το ίδιο ακριβώς συμβαίνει και με τους άντρες*. 

Το να εγκλωβιζόμαστε λοιπόν στο φύλο και μόνο του αξιωματικού μαρτυρά στενομυαλιά και οι στενόμυαλοι στη σημερινή ναυτιλία δεν έχουν θέση. Απόδειξη πως προκαταλήψεις σε βάρος των γυναικών εκφράζονται κύρια από τις μικρές ναυτιλιακές εταιρείες ενώ οι μεγάλες και επιτυχημένες εταιρείες δε διστάζουν να προσλάβουν στα πληρώματά τους και γυναίκες. *Χαρακτηριστική περίπτωση ο όμιλος Αγγελικούση, που χρησιμοποιεί γυναίκες αξιωματικούς ακόμη και στα πλωτά του μεγαθήρια,* φυσικά περνώντας την κάθε κοπέλα από "κόσκινο". Κι αν κι εφόσον αποδείξει την αξία της, της δίνει τα περιθώρια να συνεχίσει την καριέρα της.

----------


## Ωκυρρόη

Ο Αργο-ναύτης ...αργεί να απαντήσει...:mrgreen:

----------


## argonauths

Μάλιστα, οι απόψεις σου έχουν μια βάση και μπορώ να πω οτι ορισμένες απο τις θέσεις σου με βρήκαν σύμφωνο εν μέρει αλλά να σου πω την αλήθεια μου φαίνεται οτι θές να πάς αντίθετα με το ρεύμα πράγμα που είναι αδύνατων απο ώσο έχω καταλάβει γιατί στο τέλος θα σε παρασύρει, ο μόνος που πάει αντίθετα είναι ο Σολωμός (ψάρι) αλλά στο τέλος δεν τα καταφέρνει...

----------


## xotiko

> Μάλιστα, οι απόψεις σου έχουν μια βάση και μπορώ να πω οτι ορισμένες απο τις θέσεις σου με βρήκαν σύμφωνο εν μέρει αλλά να σου πω την αλήθεια μου φαίνεται οτι θές να πάς αντίθετα με το ρεύμα πράγμα που είναι αδύνατων απο ώσο έχω καταλάβει γιατί στο τέλος θα σε παρασύρει, ο μόνος που πάει αντίθετα είναι ο Σολωμός (ψάρι) αλλά στο τέλος δεν τα καταφέρνει...


Το μονο που εχω να απαντησω εγω σαυτο ειναι πως αυτοι ακριβως οι ανθρωποι,που πηγαν αντιθετα στο ρευμα και αφοριστηκαν απο το πληθος ειναι αυτοι που πηγαν το ανθρωπινο ειδος πιο μπροστα και του εδωσαν την περηφανια που τοσο ευκολα κι αβασανιστα οικειοποιειστε και χρησιμοποιειτε εσεις.Εγω νιωθω ευγνωμων σ αυτους και τους ευχαριστω που ακομα υπαρχουν!

----------


## Kapetanissa

> Μάλιστα, οι απόψεις σου έχουν μια βάση και μπορώ να πω οτι ορισμένες απο τις θέσεις σου με βρήκαν σύμφωνο εν μέρει αλλά να σου πω την αλήθεια μου φαίνεται οτι θές να πάς αντίθετα με το ρεύμα πράγμα που είναι αδύνατων απο ώσο έχω καταλάβει γιατί στο τέλος θα σε παρασύρει, ο μόνος που πάει αντίθετα είναι ο Σολωμός (ψάρι) αλλά στο τέλος δεν τα καταφέρνει...


Ούτε να γελάσω δεν μπορώ με όσα γράφεις. Μόλις έμαθα το θάνατο φίλου καλού και αγαπημένου. Ένας από τους εξαιρετικούς τεχνικούς υπολογιστών μα και υπόδειγμα ήθους και εντιμότητας. Και για μια ακόμη φορά αναρωτήθηκα γιατί να φεύγουν τέτοιοι άνθρωποι και μάλιστα στο άνθος της ηλικίας τους. Που και τον κόσμο στολίζουν με την παρουσία τους και πολλά θα μπορούσαν ακόμη να προσφέρουν στο κοινωνικό σύνολο. 

Από κει και πέρα τι να σχολιάσω από αυτά που γράφεις; Που μπλέκεις τον εθνικό ποιητή με τα ψάρια; Και δεν αρκεί η παρένθεση για τη διαφοροποίηση. Αφού Σολωμός με κεφαλαίο και ωμέγα είναι το επώνυμο του ποιητή ενώ το ψάρι γράφεται με μικρό σίγμα και όμικρον: σολομός. 

Υπό άλλες συνθήκες και σε άλλο θέμα θα σου εξηγούσα αναλυτικά πόσο σημαντικό είναι στον άνθρωπο να γνωρίζει ορθογραφία, δεν είναι απλά κακοποίηση της γλώσσας, συνδέεται και με την ανάπτυξη της νοητικής ικανότητας. 

Για ποια κόντρα στο ρεύμα να μιλήσουμε; Στα είπε ήδη το Ξωτικό. Και τόνισε την αντίθεση με το "πλήθος" εκείνων που τολμούν και τραβάνε ανάποδα από την πεπατημένη και αντί για τον κατήφορο επιλέγουν τις ανηφοριές. 

Κι από το Σολωμό, μια και αναφέρθηκε εκ παραδρομής έστω το όνομά του, παραθέτω:

*"Εγώ πιστεύω πως ό,τι συμβαίνει εδώ κάτω είναι πάντα στον καιρό του, οτιδήποτε κι αν νομίζουμε εμείς, που λίγη είναι η ζωή μας και λιγοστό εκείνο που βλέπουμε."* (περισσότερα στο βιβλίο του Δημήτρη Λιαντίνη: "ΧΑΣΜΑ ΣΕΙΣΜΟΥ - Ο ΦΙΛΟΣΟΦΙΚΟΣ ΣΟΛΩΜΟΣ" )

Έτσι και με τις καπετάνισσες. Αν είναι ο καιρός ώριμος θα ανέβουν και κόντρα στο ρεύμα στις γέφυρες. Αν όχι, θα μείνουν στη μέση της διαδρομής... Εσύ γιατί σκας; 

Όμως από το Σολωμό αξίζει στο θέμα αυτό να αναφερθούν μερικοί στίχοι του γραμμένοι για τις γυναίκες της εποχής του...  Στίχοι που εξηγούν γιατί τέτοιων γυναικών οι εγγόνες  μπορούν και δικαιούνται να γίνονται καπετάνισσες:

Kαι βλέπω πέρα τα παιδιά και τες *αντρογυναίκες*
γύρου στη φλόγα π’ άναψαν, και θλιβερά τη θρέψαν
μ’ αγαπημένα πράματα και με σεμνά κρεβάτια, 
ακίνητες, αστέναχτες, δίχως να ρίξουν δάκρυ· 
και γγίζ’ η σπίθα τα μαλλιά και τα λιωμένα ρούχα. 
Γλήγορα, στάχτη, να φανείς, οι φούχτες να γιομίσουν.

Δ. ΣΟΛΩΜΟΣ - ΕΛΕΥΘΕΡΟΙ ΠΟΛΙΟΡΚΗΜΕΝΟΙ - γ΄σχεδίασμα

Και για τις καπετάνισσες ειδικά, καπετάνισσες της στεριάς και του Σουλίου, ο Σολωμός θα τραγουδήσει:


Εκαθότουνε εις τα όρη
ο Σουλιώτης ξακουστός.
Να τον διώξει δεν ημπόρει
πείνα, δίψα, και αριθμός.Συχνά σπώντας τα θηκάρια
με τα χέρια τα λιγνά,
ορμούν σ' άπειρα κοντάρια.
*Τες γυναίκες των συχνά*,*μεγαλόψυχα τραβάει*
*τον ίδιον αίσθημα τιμής*,
που κοιτώντας τον Κομβάυ
είχε ο ανδρείος Τραγουδιστής.*Τες εμάζωξε εις το μέρος*
*του Τσαλόγγου το ακρινό*
*της ελευθεριάς ο έρως*
*και τες έμπνευσε χορό.*Τέτοιο πήδημα δεν το είδαν
ούτε γάμοι, ούτε χαρές,
και άλλες μέσα τους επήδαν
αθωότερες ζωές.Τα φορέματα εσφυρίζαν
και τα ξέπλεκα μαλλιά,
κάθε γύρο που εγυρίζαν
από πάνου έλειπε μια.Χωρίς γόγγυσμα κι αντάρα
πάρα εκείνη μοναχά,
οπού έκαναν με την κάρα,
με τα στήθια, στα γκρεμά.Στα ίδια όρη εγεννηθήκαν
και τα αδάμαστα παιδιά,
που την σήμερο εχυθήκαν
πάντα οι πρώτοι στη φωτιά. 
Τέτοιων γυναικών απόγονοι είναι και οι καπετάνισσες της θάλασσας. Και λύπηση κανενός δε χρειάζονται όταν και αν φτάνουν στο χείλος του γκρεμού. Ένας έρωτας τις μάζωξε εκεί. Κι άνθρωπος που ευτύχησε να βιώσει τέτοιον έρωτα είναι έτσι κι αλλιώς κερδισμένος και νικητής. 

Πώς να το καταλάβουν όμως αυτό όσοι ποτέ δεν τόλμησαν στη ζωή τους; 

Τέτοια "πηδήματα" είναι έτσι κι αλλιώς για λίγους. 

Για τους άλλους είναι η θλιβερή ρουτίνα και μια ζωή χωρίς τίποτε το αξιοσημείωτο. 

Κι ο καθένας ας διαλέξει το δρόμο του. Που - μην το ξεχνάμε - έχει αναπόφευκτο τέρμα το θάνατο. Τι μένει λοιπόν; Μένει να ζήσεις όσο πιο ζωντανά μπορείς την κάθε στιγμή. Να μην την σπαταλήσεις άδικα. Μια θάλασσα και η ζωή. Ή θα μείνεις να την κοιτάς από τη σιγουριά της στεριάς ή θα πέσεις και θα κολυμπήσεις. Από το Σολωμό και ο επίλογος:

Tο παιδάκι όταν αρχίση
Tο κολύμπισμα να μάθη, 
O κολυμπιστής στα βάθη
Mε το χέρι το οδηγά, 

Tο αφήνει, το προσέχει, 
Kι’ αν ιδή το οπώς δειλιάζει, 
Eυθύς τρέχει και τ’ αρπάζει, 
Kαι τον φόβον του ονειδά.

----------


## xotiko

> Ούτε να γελάσω δεν μπορώ με όσα γράφεις. Μόλις έμαθα το θάνατο φίλου καλού και αγαπημένου. Ένας από τους εξαιρετικούς τεχνικούς υπολογιστών μα και υπόδειγμα ήθους και εντιμότητας. Και για μια ακόμη φορά αναρωτήθηκα γιατί να φεύγουν τέτοιοι άνθρωποι και μάλιστα στο άνθος της ηλικίας τους. Που και τον κόσμο στολίζουν με την παρουσία τους και πολλά θα μπορούσαν ακόμη να προσφέρουν στο κοινωνικό σύνολο. 
> 
> Από κει και πέρα τι να σχολιάσω από αυτά που γράφεις; Που μπλέκεις τον εθνικό ποιητή με τα ψάρια; Και δεν αρκεί η παρένθεση για τη διαφοροποίηση. Αφού Σολωμός με κεφαλαίο και ωμέγα είναι το επώνυμο του ποιητή ενώ το ψάρι γράφεται με μικρό σίγμα και όμικρον: σολομός. 
> 
> Υπό άλλες συνθήκες και σε άλλο θέμα θα σου εξηγούσα αναλυτικά πόσο σημαντικό είναι στον άνθρωπο να γνωρίζει ορθογραφία, δεν είναι απλά κακοποίηση της γλώσσας, συνδέεται και με την ανάπτυξη της νοητικής ικανότητας. 
> 
> Για ποια κόντρα στο ρεύμα να μιλήσουμε; Στα είπε ήδη το Ξωτικό. Και τόνισε την αντίθεση με το "πλήθος" εκείνων που τολμούν και τραβάνε ανάποδα από την πεπατημένη και αντί για τον κατήφορο επιλέγουν τις ανηφοριές. 
> 
> Κι από το Σολωμό, μια και αναφέρθηκε εκ παραδρομής έστω το όνομά του, παραθέτω:
> ...


Θερμα συλλυπητηρια για την απωλεια του φιλου σου,καπετανισσα!Κι οταν μαλιστα,κατα κακη συγκυρια,ερχεσαι αντιμετωπη με τις δυο αληθειες της ζωης οπως τωρα,καταλαβαινω ποσο κουραγιο χρειαζεται μια αξιοπρεπης απαντηση.Ομως οσο υπαρχουν ανθρωποι που τολμουν να πετουν ψηλα,θα υπαρχει παντα μια ελπιδα στον κοσμο!Περισσοτερα λογια σε τετοιες στιγμες φαινονται και ειναι κουφια,γι αυτο σταματω εδω.

----------


## Ωκυρρόη

Respect...στην καπετάνισσα!

ΥΓ: Αν μη τι άλλο κέρδος είχε ο συνομιλητής σου...γνώρισε μερικά κείμενα του Σολωμού...γιατί από τον άλλο (τον σολομό) σίγουρα θα είχε μια ιδέα... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Kapetanissa

Σας ευχαριστώ. 

Ο Σολωμός σήμερα ήταν περισσότερο για μένα. Γιατί αυτός πιότερο από κάθε άλλον ποιητή μας μελέτησε το θάνατο. 

Αν και μεγάλη ήταν η σχέση του και με τη θάλασσα και με τους ναυτικούς. Πρώτον γιατί έζησε τη ζωή του με τον ίδιο τρόπο που  και ο ναυτικός ζει τη δική του. Ένας ναυβάτης της στεριάς υπήρξε ο εθνικός μας ποιητής. Ανέστιος κι αυτός όπως στην ουσία είναι κι εκείνοι και "κρεμασμένος" ανάμεσα ουρανό και γη... μια γη που για το Σολωμό γίνεται θάλασσα και την ταξιδεύει:

*"Ξένος, περαστικός απάνω στη γη και στη θάλασσα είναι ο άνθρωπος."*

Ίδια η ξενιτιά που βιώνει και ο κάθε ναυτικός. Στο καράβι να νοσταλγεί τη στεριά και στη στεριά να λαχταρά τη θάλασσα. Ένα συναίσθημα που οι γυναίκες ναυτικοί νιώθουν (ως γυναίκες) ακόμη πιο έντονα. Ένας διχασμός αγεφύρωτος. Ένας σπαραγμός χωρίς τέλος. 

Ναι, με το Σολωμό και την ποίησή του έχουν πολλά κοινά και οι ναυτικοί και ειδικά οι γυναίκες ναυτικοί. Την Ευρυκόμη του την έχετε διαβάσει;

*Ἡ Εὐρυκόμη* 


*«Θάλασσα, πότε θέλ᾿ ἰδῶ τὴν ὄμορφη Εὐρυκόμη;*
*Πολὺς καιρὸς ἐπέρασε καὶ δὲν τὴν εἶδα ἀκόμη.* 
*Πόσες φορὲς κοιτάζοντας ἀπὸ τὸ βράχο γέρνω*
*Καὶ τὸν ἀφρὸ τῆς θάλασσας γιὰ τὰ πανιά της παίρνω!* 

*Φέρ᾿ τηνε, τέλος, φέρ᾿ τηνε». Αὐτὰ ὁ Θύρσης λέει,* 
*Καὶ παίρνει ἀπὸ τὴ θάλασσα καὶ τὴ φιλεῖ καὶ κλαίει·* 
*Καὶ δὲν ἠξέρει ὁ δύστυχος ὁποῦ φιλεῖ τὸ κῦμα*
*Ἐκεῖνο, ποὺ τῆς ἔδωσε καὶ θάνατο καὶ μνῆμα.*

Μας το αφιέρωσε κάποτε στο μπλογκ Καπετάνισσες ένας πολύ ευαίσθητος άντρας. Που καταλάβαινε με την ευαισθησία του ποιητή το πάθος μας για το αρμυρό νερό:

http://kapetanisses.blogspot.com/200...g-post_09.html

Ένας Homo Navigatus και ο ίδιος. Γι' αυτό και ήξερε ποιος Σολωμός έχει σχέση με τις γυναίκες της θάλασσας... 

Και μου έκανε μεγάλη εντύπωση που τον καιρό που η μεγάλη μου "κόρη" βρισκόταν σε καράβι και αλληλογραφούσαμε με μέιλς, ένα παιδί έξω καρδιά και χαρούμενο εδώ στη στεριά, άρχισε ξαφνικά να φιλοσοφεί κλεισμένη στις λαμαρίνες για ό,τι πιο βαρύ και σοβαρό απασχολεί τη φιλοσοφία. Το θάνατο. 

Νομίζουν μερικοί τυχαίο που ο Καββαδίας ήταν και ναυτικός. Είναι που δεν ξέρουν ότι όλοι οι ναυτικοί είναι και ποιητές. Γιατί δε γίνουνται Καββαδίες; Και μένουν άγνωστοι; Μα γιατί τους λείπει η παιδεία. Και είναι κρίμα. Οι περισσότεροι ναυτικοί μας δεν έχουν εκείνη την παιδεία που διέθετε ο Νίκος Καββαδίας. 

Έτσι το φουρτούνιασμα της ψυχής δε βρίσκει το σωστό μονοπάτι για να γίνει ρίμα στο χαρτί. Μένει συνήθως καημός και ενίοτε είναι αυτός που τους πνίγει, πιο συχνά που το πετυχαίνει το κύμα... 

Μα όταν καθίσεις και τους κουβεντιάσεις, και μάλιστα με κουβέντες μεσοπέλαγες, το καταλαβαίνεις και το μαθαίνεις. Πως κάθε ναυτικός κρύβει μέσα του έναν ποιητή. Αν προσεχτικά μελετήσουμε τον Καββαδία, θα το διακρίνουμε αυτό που λέω πίσω από τα "αγάλματα" που λαξεύει. πχ Ο Γουίλυ ο μαύρος θερμαστής... Όμοια κι εγώ συνάντησα στον ελάχιστο χρόνο που ταξίδευα πολλούς Γουίληδες... 

Ίσως και γιατί πιο εύκολα ανοίγονται σε μια γυναίκα. Και πετάν το προσωπείο του σκληροτράχηλου και θαλασσοδαρμένου. Βλέποντας στο δικό μας πρόσωπο τη μάνα, την αδερφή, την κόρη... 

Έχει και αυτό το ρόλο η γυναίκα στο καράβι. Να κάνει πιο ανθρώπινη τη ζωή αυτών των ανθρώπων που ζουν μακριά από τις οικογένειές τους. 

Για τον ίδιο λόγο στα αεροπλάνα οι συνοδοί είναι συνήθως γυναίκες. Αλλά γυναίκες είναι και οι νοσοκόμες. Και στα νοσοκομεία και στους πολέμους. 

Ποιοι σολομοί που πάνε ανάποδα στο ρεύμα... Αυτά τα λένε όσοι ιδέα δεν έχουν για το τι σημαίνει γυναίκα στο πλοίο. Και δεν είναι ανάγκη να τα λένε μόνο άντρες. Έχουμε και γυναίκες που λάθος τελείως καταλαβαίνουν το ρόλο τους. Που νομίζουν ότι πρέπει να ανταγωνιστούν τα αρσενικά. Και αποβάλλουν τα θηλυκά τους γνωρίσματα. 

Και χαίρομαι πολύ που τώρα πια μπήκαν και σαν μάθημα στις σχολές οι ανθρώπινες σχέσεις. Ίσως, ποιος ξέρει, σε ένα καλύτερο αύριο να μπει και η ποίηση... Και πριν βιαστούν κάποιοι να το θεωρήσουν υπερβολή, θα θυμίσω ότι κοτζάμ Μεγαλέξανδρος εκστράτευε έχοντας κάτω από το μαξιλάρι του ένα ποιητικό έργο, την Ιλιάδα του Ομήρου. 

Και υπερβολή δε θα το έβρισκα αν πέρα από τα σεμινάρια για θέματα δουλειάς οργανώνονταν και βραδιές ποίησης στα καράβια. Αντί για την κλασική διασκέδαση με χιλιοπαιγμένες βιντεοκασέτες και αστυνομικά βίπερ. 

Γιατί η ποίηση είναι το πιο ζεστό λιμάνι του πάσχοντα ανθρώπου. Αυτή γαληνεύει την ψυχή μας. Και οι ναυτικοί είναι πολύ βασανισμένοι άνθρωποι. ¶σχετο που δεν αφήνουν τους άλλους να το καταλάβουν. ¶μυνα είναι. Σαν και τα αγκάθια που σέρνει ο σκαντζόχοιρος...

----------


## Kapetanissa

Και ποιητικά θα προσθέσω: 

Βλέπω ένα σολομό να σέρνεται και να σκαμπανεβάζει πάνω σε αγκάθια σκαντζόχοιρου... 

Ίσως κάποια στιγμή τον δεις κι εσύ, Αργοναύτη. Και πώς δεν έχουμε τίποτε να μοιράσουμε μόνο να μοιραστούμε.

----------


## corazon

> Ούτε να γελάσω δεν μπορώ με όσα γράφεις. Μόλις έμαθα το θάνατο φίλου καλού και αγαπημένου. Ένας από τους εξαιρετικούς τεχνικούς υπολογιστών μα και υπόδειγμα ήθους και εντιμότητας. Και για μια ακόμη φορά αναρωτήθηκα γιατί να φεύγουν τέτοιοι άνθρωποι και μάλιστα στο άνθος της ηλικίας τους. Που και τον κόσμο στολίζουν με την παρουσία τους και πολλά θα μπορούσαν ακόμη να προσφέρουν στο κοινωνικό σύνολο. 
> 
> Από κει και πέρα τι να σχολιάσω από αυτά που γράφεις; Που μπλέκεις τον εθνικό ποιητή με τα ψάρια; Και δεν αρκεί η παρένθεση για τη διαφοροποίηση. Αφού Σολωμός με κεφαλαίο και ωμέγα είναι το επώνυμο του ποιητή ενώ το ψάρι γράφεται με μικρό σίγμα και όμικρον: σολομός. 
> 
> Υπό άλλες συνθήκες και σε άλλο θέμα θα σου εξηγούσα αναλυτικά πόσο σημαντικό είναι στον άνθρωπο να γνωρίζει ορθογραφία, δεν είναι απλά κακοποίηση της γλώσσας, συνδέεται και με την ανάπτυξη της νοητικής ικανότητας. 
> 
> Για ποια κόντρα στο ρεύμα να μιλήσουμε; Στα είπε ήδη το Ξωτικό. Και τόνισε την αντίθεση με το "πλήθος" εκείνων που τολμούν και τραβάνε ανάποδα από την πεπατημένη και αντί για τον κατήφορο επιλέγουν τις ανηφοριές. 
> 
> Κι από το Σολωμό, μια και αναφέρθηκε εκ παραδρομής έστω το όνομά του, παραθέτω:
> ...


*Eγω προσωπικα χαιρομαι πολυ που σ'εχουμε εδω!!! Καθε φορα που διαβαζω ενα μηνυμα σου νιωθω πως παιρνω κατι...γνωριζω κατι καινουριο και θελω να μαθω περισσοτερα!!! Να εισαι γερη εκει που εισαι!!!*

----------


## Kapetanissa

Φαντάσου όμως Corazon, 

αντί να τα λέμε εδώ να συνταξιδεύαμε ανάμεσα ουρανό και θάλασσα. Και να τα λέγαμε όπως κάποτε τα έλεγα με τη φίλη μου την Έφη. Γυναίκα του μαρκόνη μας ήταν η Έφη. Και νιόπαντρο κορίτσι. Και γνωριστήκαμε σε ένα σούπερ τάνκερ που για λίγες ώρες μόνο έπιανε λιμάνι και μετά ταξίδευε ασταμάτητα για βδομάδες. 

Ατέλειωτες ώρες περνάγαμε κουβεντιάζοντας, δυο γυναίκες ανάμεσα σε τριάντα άντρες...  ¶λλοτε στις καμπίνες ή κάτω στο σαλόνι, άλλοτε βολτάροντας στην πλώρη, μερικές ψαρεύοντας πίσω στο πούπι αλλά και κάποιες γυρνώντας στο λιμάνι. 

Δυστυχώς χαθήκαμε από τότε και δεν ξέρω τι απέγινε. Μα δεν ξεχνώ τις ωραίες στιγμές που μοιραστήκαμε. Ήταν πολύτιμη η συντροφιά της. 

Δεν ξέρω αν πια επιτρέπουν οι εταιρείες στις γυναίκες των αξιωματικών να ταξιδεύουν. Η παρουσία τους είναι σημαντική για όλους, όχι μόνο για τις γυναίκες του πληρώματος. Και για τον ίδιο λόγο που υποστήριξα πριν σχετικά με την παρουσία γυναικών στα πλοία. Δεν έχει σημασία αν εργάζονται. Φτάνει να υπάρχει γυναίκα και κάτι μαγικό πλανάται στην ατμόσφαιρα. Όχι, δεν το λέω για ευλογήσω τα ... ανύπαρκτα γένια μας. Από άντρες συναδέλφους το έχω ακούσει. Πως και μία γυναίκα να υπάρχει στο καράβι βρίσκουν λόγο να εμφανίζονται περιποιημένοι και όχι όπως όπως. 

Και οι γυναίκες - συνοδοί βρίσκουν πολλούς ακόμη τρόπους να γίνονται χρήσιμες. Με κάποιο γλυκό ή μεζεδάκι που θα ετοιμάσουν, με ένα μπάλωμα που θα κάνουν με τα έμπειρα χέρια της γυναίκας, με τη συμβουλή τους στο λιμάνι για τα δώρα προς τα παιδιά και τις συζύγους...  Ακόμη, από μια συνάδελφο δασκάλα, την κ. Ρόη, σύζυγο πλοιάρχου, ξέρω πως αν και η εταιρεία ευνοεί την κατάσταση μπορεί ακόμη και την ψυχαγωγία να αναλάβει μία γυναίκα - συνοδός. Η κ. Ρόη, όταν συνταξίδευε με τον άντρα της στα νιάτα της, ανέλαβε και οργάνωσε στο καράβι δανειστική βιβλιοθήκη που θα τη ζήλευαν πολλές βιβλιοθήκες της στεριάς. 

Ναι, ξέρω και την άλλη όψη. Των προβλημάτων. Μα δε συνάδει με την αλήθεια να στεκόμαστε μόνο στη σκοτεινή πλευρά. Υπάρχει και η άλλη, και είναι ολόφωτη. 

Θα κλείσω με ένα περιστατικό από τα ταξίδια με την Έφη. Πλησιάζαμε Ισημερινό όταν ένα απόγευμα αποφασίσαμε να κάνουμε μια από τις καθιερωμένες βόλτες στην πλώρη. Ξεκινήσαμε τραγουδώντας και γελώντας, ευτυχώς το επέτρεπε και ο καιρός, φτάσαμε μπροστά, αράξαμε για ώρα αρκετή κοιτώντας τον ορίζοντα και κουβεντιάζοντας. 

Στην επιστροφή, την ώρα που φτάναμε κάτω από το φτερό της γέφυρας, πιάνει το μάτι μου τον ανθυποπλοίαρχο να κάνει μια περίεργη κίνηση. Η Έφη ανυποψίαστη. Πού να ξέρει τα έθιμα των ναυτικών για όσους πρώτη φορά περνούν Ισημερινό. 

Να ξεφύγουμε από το μπουγέλωμα αδύνατον... 

Τουλάχιστον να τους ανταποδώσουμε την πλάκα, σκέφτηκα. Και με το που βλέπω το μπουγέλο να αδειάζει σωριάζομαι στο κατάστρωμα ακίνητη. Μάτια κλειστά και ψόφια τελείως... 

Μόνο στην Έφη πρόλαβα και ψιθύρισα πως κάνω πλάκα ίσα ίσα για να βοηθήσει την κατάσταση. 

Ο χαμός! 

¶σε μετά το γέλιο που έγινε όταν κατάλαβαν πως τους την φέραμε. 

Όταν μάλιστα υπήρχαν και παιδιά στο καράβι, κρουαζιέρα έμοιαζε το ταξίδι. Αν και έχω αρκετές αντιρρήσεις για την παρουσία ανήλικων στο σκάφος. Όπως και να το κάνεις η ζωή στη θάλασσα έχει πολλούς κινδύνους και σε μια δύσκολη στιγμή η παρουσία παιδιών κάνει τα πράγματα ακόμη πιο δύσκολα.

----------


## Kapetanissa

Πλάκες όμως μια χαρά ξέρουμε και μεταξύ μας να σκαρώνουμε οι γυναίκες. Εδώ είμαστε το εκπαιδευτικό σκάφος της σχολής, το ιστιοφόρος Ευγένιος Ευγενίδης, και έχουμε βουτήξει τη Σούλα τάχα και καλά πως θα την πετάξουμε στη θάλασσα.  
Όχι, δεν κάναμε μόνο πλάκες στο Ευγενίδης. Αλλά σαν παιδιά κι εμείς φροντίζαμε μαζί με τη σκληρή εκπαίδευση να βρίσκουμε και τρόπους να διασκεδάζουμε.  

 
Χαρακτηριστικά στιγμιότυπα  από τις άλλες στιγμές, της εκπαίδευσης, και μάλιστα με την παρουσία του τότε υπουργού ναυτιλίας...

----------


## Kapetanissa

στον Ευγενίδη και πάλι

Πρακτική άσκηση στις διοπτεύσεις... 
Η νεαρή δόκιμος, και κολλητή μου φίλη εδώ και δεκαετίες, αν και κατάφερε να γίνει ανθυποπλοίαρχος και να κάνει αρκετά ταξίδια με φορτηγά, αναγκάστηκε λόγω οικογενειακών υποχρεώσεων να βγει στη στεριά. 

Τη θάλασσα όμως δεν την αποχωρίστηκε. Σήμερα έχει δική της επιχείρηση στη σκάλα Χαλκίδας και ασχολείται με επιτυχία με το εμπόριο ψαριών. 

Αρκετές από τις σπουδάστριες αν και εγκατέλειψαν τη θάλασσα βρήκαν τον τρόπο να κρατήσουν ζωντανή σχέση μαζί της. Αποδεικνύοντας πως η αγάπη τους για το αρμυρό νερό τις οδήγησε στη σχολή και όχι κάποιο καπρίτσιο να αποδείξουν ότι μπορούν να κατακτήσουν ένα αντρικό οχυρό.

----------


## Kapetanissa

μια άλλη συνάδελφος στο τιμόνι του Ευγενίδη

σας βεβαιώνω ότι το σκάφος δεν έπεσε σε ξέρα...

----------


## Kapetanissa

Τιμόνι μας έβαζαν και κάναμε ακόμη και όταν πηγαίναμε ταξιδάκια στον Αργοσαρωνικό με πλοία της γραμμής. Φορτωμένα δηλαδή με επιβάτες. Φυσικά με την επίβλεψη του αξιωματικού φυλακής.

----------


## Kapetanissa

από περιοδικό της εποχής το άρθρο της Λιάνας Κανέλλη

Στο τιμόνι η φίλη και συνάδελφος Αμαλία Γ. 

στο εκπαιδευτικό της ταξίδι και σε πλοίο της γραμμής Πάτρα - Ιταλία

Στα πλοία αυτά ταξιδεύουν και σήμερα γυναίκες δόκιμοι

Τριάντα ακριβώς χρόνια μετά την αποφοίτηση από δημόσιες σχολές πλοιάρχων των πρώτων ελληνίδων πλοιάρχων

----------


## Kapetanissa

Από περιοδικό της εποχής και αυτή η φωτογραφία. Καλοκαίρι του 1979. Διακρίνονται μια ομάδα σπουδαστριών της Σχολής Πλοιάρχων Πειραιά που πραγματοποιούν το πρώτο τους εκπαιδευτικό ταξίδι και λαμβάνουν μέρος σε γυμνάσιο εγκατάλειψης πλοίου.  
Δείτε τον αξιωματικό... με ένα τεράστιο χαμόγελο.  
Απορώ γιατί υπάρχουν άνθρωποι που δε θέλουν τις γυναίκες στα καράβια.  
Ούτε το ψωμί κανενός πήγανε να κλέψουν ούτε για να τεμπελιάσουν.  
Εξάλλου το αποδεικνύει και η πορεία των κοριτσιών στη συνέχεια. Όπως είπα και πριν μπορεί να αναγκάστηκαν να εγκαταλείψουν τα καράβια, συνηθισμένο φαινόμενο και για άντρες συναδέλφους όταν δημιουργούν οικογενειακές υποχρεώσεις, μα απέδειξαν η κάθε μία στον τομέα που ασχολήθηκε τις ικανότητες που είχαν. Πχ η πρώτη κοπέλα από αριστερά, η Ελένη Μ., ασχολήθηκε με τροφοδοσία πλοίων και σήμερα έχει δικό της ξενοδοχείο στη Μύκονο ενώ ταυτόχρονα είναι πρόεδρος ομάδας σε μεγάλη πισίνα της Αττικής.  
Χαμένες δεν πήγαν εκείνες οι πρώτες ελληνίδες καπετάνισσες από δημόσια σχολή. Η επίσημη ναυτιλία ήταν που δεν εκμεταλλεύτηκε όσο θα έπρεπε και τις ικανότητές τους και το μεράκι τους για τη θάλασσα.

----------


## Kapetanissa

Ακόμη καλύτερα από την πρώτη "φουρνιά" ελληνικών πλοιάρχων από δημόσιες σχολές εμπορικού ναυτικού, τα πήγαν οι κοπέλες της δεύτερης σειράς. Αρκετές από τις σπουδάστριες που ήταν πρωτοετείς όταν εμείς αποφοιτούσαμε (και θυμίζω ότι τότε η σχολή πλοιάρχων ήταν διετής) έφτασαν στο βαθμό του πρώτου πλοιάρχου. Όπως *η καπετάν Μαριάννα Μαρούδα*:

 

που μάλιστα στη συνέχεια στράφηκε στη ναυτική εκπαίδευση και *υπηρέτησε και ως διευθύντρια σπουδών στην ΑΕΝ ΟΙΝΟΥΣΩΝ.*  

 

Εδώ η καπετάν Μαρούδα διακρίνεται ανάμεσα στα νέα φιντανάκια της σχολής. Και από μόνη της *η φωτογραφία αυτή είναι μια κατάκτηση για το θεσμό της ελληνίδας καπετάνισσας και ένας σπουδαίος σταθμός στα τριάντα χρόνια της ιστορίας του. . Στις εύλογες αντιρρήσεις του παρελθόντος για το αν θα τα καταφέρουν οι γυναίκες στα καράβια, υπάρχει η έμπρακτη απόδειξη. Και μάλιστα οι παλιές καπετάνισσες έφτασαν σήμερα να εκπαιδεύουν τις νέες κοπέλες που επιθυμούν να ακολουθήσουν το επάγγελμα.*  
Τώρα οι νέες καπετάνισσες δε χρειάζεται να αποδείξουν τίποτε το καινούργιο. Μόνο να σταθούν άξιες του θεσμού και να προσφέρουν στη ναυτιλία με συνέπεια και ήθος τις υπηρεσίες τους.  
Κι αν εμείς συναντήσαμε ατυχίες που μας απομάκρυναν από ό,τι περισσότερο αγαπήσαμε στη ζωή μας, τουλάχιστον νιώθουμε βαθιά ικανοποίηση να βλέπουμε τα νέα κορίτσια να συνεχίζουν στον ίδιο δρόμο. Το δρόμο προς τη γέφυρα των πλοίων και τους θαλάσσιους δρόμους σε όλους τους ωκεανούς της γης.  
Είναι ίσως δύσκολο να το νιώσετε πόση ικανοποίηση μας προσφέρει το γεγονός ότι σήμερα ταξιδεύουν πολλά καράβια μας με αξιωματικούς γέφυρας γυναίκες. Και όχι μόνο ποστάλια. Το είχα ξαναγράψει και παλιότερα. Πως η μεγάλη αγάπη μας ήταν τα ποντοπόρα πλοία.  
Και σ' αυτά προτίμησαν στο βαθμό που μπορούσαν να ταξιδέψουν οι περισσότερες από τις παλιές αλλά και στα ίδια πλοία επιδιώκουν να ναυτολογούνται και οι νέες καπετάνισσες.  
Φουρτούνες και άλλες αντιξοότητες της ζωής στο καράβι δε μας τρομάζουν. Μόνο η άρνηση ναυτολόγησης απειλεί το θεσμό.  
Μακάρι κάποιος αρμόδιος να είχε θυμηθεί πως* στις 10 Ιουλίου κλείνουν ακριβώς τριάντα χρόνια από τη μέρα που παρέλαβαν το πτυχίο τους οι πρώτες καπετάνισσες*. Και να πρόβαλλαν με κάποια εκδήλωση το γεγονός.  
Δεν πειράζει όμως. Ανάγκη από φιέστες δεν έχουμε. Κι αν σήμερα κάναμε μια εκτεταμένη αναφορά είναι μόνο και μόνο για να βοηθήσουμε να αρθούν οι όποιες αντιρρήσεις για τις γυναίκες στα καράβια. Και να αποδείξουμε πως χωρίς ουσιαστική βοήθεια από πουθενά ο θεσμός της ελληνίδας πλοιάρχου κατάφερε με επιτυχία να κλείσει τρεις δεκαετίες...  
Φανταστείτε τι θα συμβεί αν έστω και λίγο θελήσουν να υποστηρίξουν σήμερα το θεσμό. Όπως, οφείλουμε να το παραδεχθούμε έγινε στα δικά μας πρώτα βήματα. Τόσο από μεριάς υπουργείου, όσο και από μεγάλες ναυτιλιακές εταιρείες εκείνου του καιρού. Αλλά και από τη μεριά της σχολής και των καθηγητών μας. Που *τους χρωστάμε ένα τεράστιο ευχαριστώ. Ιδιαίτερα στον κ. Λεωνίδα Γαβαλά, πλοίαρχο ΕΝ, και διευθυντή σπουδών στην ΑΔΣΕΝ ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑ.*

----------


## Roger Rabbit

Μ' αρέσει αυτό το θέμα.!! :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Kapetanissa

Ευχάριστο. Που σου αρέσει. 

Το δυσάρεστο είναι που δεν μπορώ να ανεβάσω υλικό και για νέες καπετάνισσες. Η προστασία προσωπικών δεδομένων γαρ. 

Και όμως οι κοπέλες που ταξιδεύουν τώρα θα έπρεπε να προβληθούν. Ως ζωντανός κρίκος της ναυτιλίας. 

Θα ήθελα για παράδειγμα να κάνω ένα αφιέρωμα σε μια φίλη που τώρα ταξιδεύει επιτέλους ως ανθυποπλοίαρχος σε ένα από τα μεγαλύτερα και πλέον σύγχρονα πλοία του ελληνικού  εμπορικού στόλου. 

Ή για το κορίτσι που προχτές μπάρκαρε για το δεύτερο εκπαιδευτικό της ταξίδι σε ένα σούπερ τάνκερ. 

Αλλά αν μιλούσα για αυτές θα έπρεπε σίγουρα να πω και για τις άλλες. Που μένουν ακόμη στο μουράγιο. ¶λλη ξέροντας πως δε συμπλήρωσε το 12μηνο της πρακτικής άσκησης και πως οι θυσίες της για να τα πρωτεύσει στη σχολή αλλά και να εξασφαλίσει το άριστα από τους καπεταναίους που δούλεψε στα καράβια τους, ναι μεν θα της δώσουν το δικαίωμα να κρατήσει του χρόνου την ελληνική σημαία στην παρέλαση αλλά δε θα την αφήσουν ούτε τον όρκο να πει κατά την αποφοίτηση ούτε καν να λάβει πτυχίο. Αγωνίζομαι αυτές τις μέρες να κρατήσω ψηλά την αυτοπεποίθησή της και να μην την καταβάλει η απογοήτευση αλλά είναι άδικο. 

Ακόμη πιο άδικο είναι αυτό που συνέβη σε μια πρωτοετή. Δεν μπόρεσε να βρει καράβι για το πρώτο εκπαιδευτικό. Αναγκάστηκε στο τέλος μέσω γνωστού να μπαρκάρει σε κάποιο ακτοπλοϊκό αναλαμβάνοντας να πληρώσει η ίδια όλα τα έξοδα ναυτολόγησης. 

Κι υπάρχει και το χειρότερο. Μια πρωτοετής και πάλι που ούτε αυτή τη λύση δεν μπόρεσε να βρει. Και πλέον χάνει το εξάμηνο στη σχολή της. Με ρωτάει με αγωνία γιατί να συμβαίνει αυτό και δεν ξέρω τι να της απαντήσω. 

Γιατί το ίδιο ερώτημα το κουβαλάω δεκαετίες. Αναπάντητο. Πώς γίνεται να θέλεις και να μπορείς να προσφέρεις και να βρίσκεις τις πόρτες κλειστές. 

*Μήπως θα έπρεπε να μειώσουν τον αριθμό εισακτέων γυναικών στις σχολές; Αφού η ναυτιλία δε φαίνεται πρόθυμη να απορροφήσει μεγάλο αριθμό κοριτσιών.* Προς τι να εισάγονται και μετά να εγκαταλείπουν τη σχολή γιατί δεν καταφέρνουν να ναυτολογηθούν; 

Ίσα ίσα για να τις καμαρώνουμε στις αναμνηστικές φωτογραφίες ορκωμοσίας; Και να λέμε _"πωπώ! για δες! γέμισαν οι ΑΕΝ γυναίκες!!!"_

Ας παίρνουν λιγότερες αρκεί για όσες παίρνουν να υπάρχουν και μέτρα στήριξης στο θέμα της ναυτολόγησης. Είναι ασύμφορο από κάθε άποψη να υπάρχει το φαινόμενο της εγκατάλειψης των σπουδών και απαράδεκτο όταν αυτό συμβαίνει χωρίς υπαιτιότητα του ίδιου του σπουδαστή. 

Επιπλέον λειτουργεί ως αρνητικός παράγοντας στην προσέλκυση νέων για τις ΑΕΝ και ρίχνει χαμηλά την ποιότητά τους. Κι αυτό το τελευταίο επηρεάζει περισσότερο το θέμα γυναίκα και ναυτιλία. Γιατί κακά τα ψέματα, δεν κάνει κάθε γυναίκα για τα καράβια. Αν λοιπόν πέσει χαμηλά ο πήχυς, τότε είναι αναμενόμενο να έχουμε στις ΑΕΝ κοπέλες που βρέθηκαν εκεί γιατί δεν μπορούσαν να μπουν πουθενά αλλού. Τέτοιες κοπέλες στα καράβια θα θέσουν σε κίνδυνο τον ίδιο το θεσμό της ελληνίδας καπετάνισσας. Καθώς η εξήγηση της αποτυχίας μιας γυναίκας σε ανδροκρατούμενο επάγγελμα ερμηνεύεται από τους άλλους σε συνάρτηση με το φύλο της.

----------


## Panos_b

> Από κει και πέρα τι να σχολιάσω από αυτά που γράφεις; Που μπλέκεις τον εθνικό ποιητή με τα ψάρια; Και δεν αρκεί η παρένθεση για τη διαφοροποίηση. Αφού Σολωμός με κεφαλαίο και ωμέγα είναι το επώνυμο του ποιητή ενώ το ψάρι γράφεται με μικρό σίγμα και όμικρον: σολομός.


Α)το να επικρινεις καπιον ο οποιος δεν γνωριζει καλα ορθογραφια δεν σε τοποθετει ψηλοτερα απο αυτον.(γιατι απο ολο σου το post) ειναι ευδιακριτο 
 οτι αυτο προσπαθεις να κανεις.

Β) διαβαζω αυτο το θεμα γιατι απο τοτε που μπηκα στην σχολη παλευω για το συγκεκριμενο προβλημα με διαφορους τροπους και θα ηθελα να σου γνωστοποιησω οτι αν και αντρας (πραγμα που σημαινει οτι δεν με αφορα αμεσα),
αν και μηχανικος (που ειναι πιο δυσκολο να πετυχω το στοχο μου λογο του οτι απαιτει αρκετα πιο καλη σωματικη διαπλαση πραγμα στο οποιο αντικειμενικα υστερειτε), αντιμετωπισα πιο πολλα προβληματα ακομα και απο τις ιδιες τις ενδιαφερομενες. 

παντα ερχομουν σε αντιπαραθεση στην κλασσικη αντιμετωπιση "τιιιιι να κανει το κοριτσακι μεσα στην θαλασσα μωρε......αντε ασε μας" χωρις να λαμβανουν εναν βασικο παραγοντα υποψιν

η γυναικα αντικειμενικα τα καταφερνει καλυτερα απο εναν αντρα τουλαχιστον οσον αφορα δουλειες εκτως μηχανοστασιου. αυτο ειναι νομος και εξηγειται πολυ ευκολα αν κατσει καπιος και αναλυσει βιολογικα τον εγκεφαλο της γυναικας.

τα προβληματα ομως που εχουν οδηγησει στην παρουσα κατασταση περισσοτερο κοινωνικα και εθιμοτυπικα θα μπορουσε να τα περιγραψει κανεις παρα οτιδιποτε αλλο

-Οι ελληνες ειμαστε ισως ο πιο κομπλεξικος λαος, δυστυχως.
 πιστευουμε ακομα σε στερεωτυπα ξεπερασμενα για τα παγκοσμια δεδομενα εδω και δεκαετιες.ειδικα απο την περιοδο της τουρκοκρατιας και μετα τα πραγματα πολλαπλασιαστηκαν



-οι αντρες, καθ'οτι οντα που βιολογικα εχουμε μονοσταδιακο τροπο σκεψης, επηρεαζομενοι απο το ελληνικο κοινωνικο προτυπο σκευτομαστε στον τομεα αυτον σαν ζωα "ααααα....η γυναικα στα βαπορια κανει μονο για λατζα και καμαροτινα" (ουδεν σχολιο περι τουτου")


-οι γυναικες, καθ'οτι καταπιεσμενα οντα για χρονια εχουν αναπτυξει αμυνες *(υποσυνειδητες)* που δυστυχως τις χρησιμοποιουν εναντια στο κοινωνικο τους συνολο και ολα αυτα στον βωμο της θελησης τους για ηθικη ικανοποιηση και επιτευξη της αυτογνωσιας οτι ειναι ικανες για τα παντα.

-το κοινωνικο συνολο δεν ειναι ακομα σε τετοιο επιπεδο ωστε να δει οτι η γυναικα εχει υπερβει τα ορια της σε ΟΛΟΥΣ τους τομεις (και καλω τον/την οποιαδηποτε να μου αντιπαραθεσει κατι σε αυτο).Επισης το κοινωνικο συνολο πρεπει να αντιμετωπιζει πλεων εναν αντρα η μια γυναικα σαν εναν ΑΝΘΡΩΠΟ που θελει να κανει μια δουλεια που θελει και να το σεβεται αυτο βγενοντας εκτως απο στερεοτυπα και αντιληψεις του περασμενου αιωνα.


ΦΥΣΙΚΑ δεν χρειαζεται να πω οτι αναφερωμαι στις γυναικες που πραγματικα το εχουν στο αιμα τους να ταξιδεβουν και θελουν να παιξουν με ισους ορους (και οχι με την σαγινευτικοτητα που δεν διαθετει ενας αντρας)

Δεν πρεπει να αναφερομαστε πλεων στο παρελθων γιατι αυτο ειναι που καταστρεφει την ελλαδα. το παρελθων ειναι αυτο που εξακολουθει να κραταει της γυναικες εκτως της ναυτηλιας και αντιμετοπιζεται σαν "βιτρινα" στα Ε/Γ.
Θαυμασιο το μεγαλειο της ιστοριας της ελλαδας αλλα δεν ειναι αυτο που μας παει μπροστα.Μπροστα μας παει η γενικη εξελιξη του ανθρωπου.Μυαλο και κοινωνια.

Ολα τα παραπανω ειναι προσωπικες αποψεις που πιστευω να γινονται σεβαστες απο ολους ασχετα αν συμφωνειτε η οχι.

Σας ευχαριστω  :Smile:

----------


## Kapetanissa

> Α)το να επικρινεις καπιον ο οποιος δεν γνωριζει καλα ορθογραφια δεν σε τοποθετει ψηλοτερα απο αυτον.(γιατι απο ολο σου το post) ειναι ευδιακριτο 
> οτι αυτο προσπαθεις να κανεις.


Δεκτές και σεβαστές οι απόψεις σου. Αλλά είναι δικές σου και δεν τις συμμερίζομαι. Ειδικά σε ό,τι με αφορά για το χαρακτηρισμό ψηλότερα. Ούτε ψηλότερα ούτε χαμηλότερα ισχύει. Απλώς διαφορετικός κώδικας επικοινωνίας. *(* )*

Κατά τα άλλα, τις προσωπικές απόψεις που καταθέτεις στη συνέχεια, πραγματικά βοηθάς τις γυναίκες να διαμορφώνουν άποψη για το πώς μπορεί να σκέφτεται κάποιος που συνταξιδεύει μαζί τους. Δεν έχει καμία σημασία αν συμφωνεί  κάποια μαζί σου ή διαφωνεί. Με τον ίδιο σχεδόν τρόπο που δεν έχει καμία σημασία αν μου αρέσει που οι γλάροι είναι άσπροι. 

Αντιπαράθεση θα μπορούσε να υπάρξει μόνο αν οι απόψεις αυτές ήταν στηριγμένες σε δεδομένα. Πχ η βιολογική ανάλυση του εγκεφάλου της γυναίκας. Ποια είναι αυτή; Ή ο "μονοσταδιακός" τρόπος σκέψης του άντρα - όρος που ισχύει για τους ενισχυτές αλλά ανύπαρκτος επιστημονικά για την ανθρώπινη σκέψη. 

Και επαναλαμβάνω ότι οι απόψεις σου ως μια προσωπική περίπτωση ανθρώπου που ταξιδεύει έχουν ενδιαφέρον, μόνο όμως ως μια ατομική περίπτωση που βοηθά να γνωρίζουμε καλύτερα τι σκέφτεται ένας συνάδελφος και άσχετα αν οι απόψεις αυτές ευσταθούν αντικειμενικά. 

____________________________________

**  για το ψηλότερα και το χαμηλότερα:* 

Κι ένα βουνό είναι ψηλότερο από ένα λόφο. Ή ένα αστέρι στέκει ψηλότερα από ένα λυχνάρι στο τραπέζι μας. 

Όμως ο λόφος μπορεί να είναι ο ιερός βράχος της Ακρόπολης και το λυχνάρι μάς είναι πολύ πιο χρήσιμο στο τραπέζι από τη γοητεία του αστεριού που μας γνέφει από ψηλά. 

Ή ακόμη μιλώντας *για ανθρώπους, ψηλούς και κοντούς, μια και αναφέρθηκε και η σωματική διάπλαση*, υπάρχει η περίπτωση του ιδιαίτερα μικρόσωμου Κολοκοτρώνη για να ανατρέπει την πεποίθηση πως με το μέτρο και το ζύγι υπολογίζεται το δυναμικό ενός ανθρώπου. Σχετική και η παροιμία: _Τα ακριβά αρώματα μπαίνουν σε μικρά μπουκάλια..._ 

*Ποιος είπε, τέλος, ότι πάντα ένας άντρας υπερτερεί σωματικά μιας γυναίκας;* Τόσο στις σχολές όσο και στα καράβια συνάντησα πολλές φορές άντρες συναδέλφους που σωματικά είχαν μικρότερες διαστάσεις από τις δικές μου αλλά και γυναίκες συναδέλφους που με ξεπερνούσαν κατά πολύ... Και όμως ούτε το ένα ούτε το άλλο ήταν απόδειξη πως οι μεν τα κατάφερναν χειρότερα ή οι άλλες καλύτερα στα καθήκοντά τους στο πλοίο. Αν ήταν έτσι, εκτός από την οπτική οξύτητα θα μετρούσαν και το μπόι των υποψηφίων σπουδαστών στις ΑΕΝ ή θα τους έβαζαν να διαγωνιστούν στην άρση βαρών κλπ.

----------


## steve

Megali alitheia einai i eksis oti paratirite stis ginaikes ploiarxous/mixanikous (kirios pliarxous) to oti den exoune to tsagano i tin sovarotita i den einai sinintopiimenes gia to pou vriskonte to pou pane kai ti pane na kanoune oson afora tin ergasia pou apovlepoune (vevaios kai yparxoune oi ekseresis ston kanona) to thema edo einai to oti tha eprepe na pernane apo elegxo andres kai ginaikes prin na ginoune apodekti stin sxoli den prepei oi sxoles mas na einai mpaste skili alleste. Etsi aytos o elegxos tha exei os epakoloutho oi efoplistes na empistevonte kai ginaikes kai andres naytikous kai kirios sto synolo tou ellines pleon osoi kinigane ta lefta pane stis aen nomizontas oti einai i eykoli lisi

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Το έχουμε συζητήσει το θέμα αρκετά στις προηγούμενες σελίδες. Αρκετές προβλέψεις και ερωτήματα της εποχής που πρωτοξεκινήσαμε να συζητάμε στις πρώτες σελίδες του θέματος έχουν ξεπεραστεί από τις εξελίξεις μια και πια έχουμε γυναίκες καπετάνισσες και Α μηχανικούς σε βαπόρια.
Το θέμα των γυναικών στη ναυτιλία απναπτυσεται στο παρακ;aτω βίντεο του IMO στο οπποίο ακούγονται ενδιεφέρουσες απόψεις.

----------


## MesogeiosG

> Α)το να επικρινεις καπιον ο οποιος δεν γνωριζει καλα ορθογραφια δεν σε τοποθετει ψηλοτερα απο αυτον.(γιατι απο ολο σου το post) ειναι ευδιακριτο 
>  οτι αυτο προσπαθεις να κανεις.
> 
> Β) διαβαζω αυτο το θεμα γιατι απο τοτε που μπηκα στην σχολη παλευω για το συγκεκριμενο προβλημα με διαφορους τροπους και θα ηθελα να σου γνωστοποιησω οτι αν και αντρας (πραγμα που σημαινει οτι δεν με αφορα αμεσα),
> αν και μηχανικος (που ειναι πιο δυσκολο να πετυχω το στοχο μου λογο του οτι απαιτει αρκετα πιο καλη σωματικη διαπλαση πραγμα στο οποιο αντικειμενικα υστερειτε), αντιμετωπισα πιο πολλα προβληματα ακομα και απο τις ιδιες τις ενδιαφερομενες. 
> 
> παντα ερχομουν σε αντιπαραθεση στην κλασσικη αντιμετωπιση "τιιιιι να κανει το κοριτσακι μεσα στην θαλασσα μωρε......αντε ασε μας" χωρις να λαμβανουν εναν βασικο παραγοντα υποψιν
> 
> η γυναικα αντικειμενικα τα καταφερνει καλυτερα απο εναν αντρα τουλαχιστον οσον αφορα δουλειες εκτως μηχανοστασιου. αυτο ειναι νομος και εξηγειται πολυ ευκολα αν κατσει καπιος και αναλυσει βιολογικα τον εγκεφαλο της γυναικας.
> ...


Είμαι υπερ της ύπαρξης γυναικών αξιωματκών σε πλοία. Ας προσέχουν όμως όλες όσες κόπτονται υπερ αυτού του δικαιώματος, στην περίπτωση που γυναίκες αξιωματικοί δυσφημούν τον κλάδο. Όπως γυναίκες ανθυποπλοίαρχοι ακούγονται όχι για το ταλέντο τους όσο για τις προσπάθειές τους να μεταπηδήσουν στο Λιμενικό μέσω σχέσεων με ανώτατους αξιωματικούς του Σώματος. ...Όταν πλοίαρχος του πλέον γνωστού επιβατικού πλοίου δίνει εντολή (εξω από τον Πειραιά) στον ύπαρχο να ανοίξει όλες τις καμπίνες για να δει που κοιμόταν η ...τάδε ανθυποπλοίαρχος και δεν ήταν στο πόστο της κατά τον κατάπλου του διασημου πλοίου...

Ας μην ξεγελιόμαστε, αν οι γυναίκες αξιωματικού δεν αποβάλλουν τέτοια στοιχεία από το χώρο,  ας μην περιμένουμε τις δεινοπαθούσες (οικονομκά) εταιρείες να το πράξουν.

Και εννοείται ότι δεν γενικεύω τα όσα περιέγραψα, όμως η αλήθεια ΠΡΕΠΕΙ να λέγεται όσο πικρή και αν είναι....

----------


## MesogeiosG

> Α)το να επικρινεις καπιον ο οποιος δεν γνωριζει καλα ορθογραφια δεν σε τοποθετει ψηλοτερα απο αυτον.(γιατι απο ολο σου το post) ειναι ευδιακριτο 
>  οτι αυτο προσπαθεις να κανεις.
> 
> Β) διαβαζω αυτο το θεμα γιατι απο τοτε που μπηκα στην σχολη παλευω για το συγκεκριμενο προβλημα με διαφορους τροπους και θα ηθελα να σου γνωστοποιησω οτι αν και αντρας (πραγμα που σημαινει οτι δεν με αφορα αμεσα),
> αν και μηχανικος (που ειναι πιο δυσκολο να πετυχω το στοχο μου λογο του οτι απαιτει αρκετα πιο καλη σωματικη διαπλαση πραγμα στο οποιο αντικειμενικα υστερειτε), αντιμετωπισα πιο πολλα προβληματα ακομα και απο τις ιδιες τις ενδιαφερομενες. 
> 
> παντα ερχομουν σε αντιπαραθεση στην κλασσικη αντιμετωπιση "τιιιιι να κανει το κοριτσακι μεσα στην θαλασσα μωρε......αντε ασε μας" χωρις να λαμβανουν εναν βασικο παραγοντα υποψιν
> 
> η γυναικα αντικειμενικα τα καταφερνει καλυτερα απο εναν αντρα τουλαχιστον οσον αφορα δουλειες εκτως μηχανοστασιου. αυτο ειναι νομος και εξηγειται πολυ ευκολα αν κατσει καπιος και αναλυσει βιολογικα τον εγκεφαλο της γυναικας.
> ...


..Αναλύσει βιολογικά τον εγκέφαλο μιας  γυναίκας?? Σε ποιόν απευθύνεστε και λέτε τεοιες κουβέντες, έχετε συναίσθηση του τι λέτε???????????

----------


## Dream Star Glaros

> ..Αναλύσει βιολογικά τον εγκέφαλο μιας  γυναίκας?? Σε ποιόν απευθύνεστε και λέτε τεοιες κουβέντες, έχετε συναίσθηση του τι λέτε???????????


...είναι πολύ παλιά αυτή η δημοσίευση.  Αυτό το μέλος μπορεί να μη δει το μήνυμά σου...  Πάντως, διαβάζοντας όλη τη δημοσίευσή του,  και παρόλο που η έκφραση είναι ίσως ατυχής,  δεν νομίζω ότι το εννοούσε υποτιμητικά...  :Confused:

----------

